# July 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

*This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st July Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen.
*
Simply post your details and* PINKCAT* will add you to the list 

[csv=]

Name, Treatment, OTD, Result

Gladys07, FET, 1st July,  
Rachybaby, ICSI, 1st July, 

Jessicatcornish, FET, 1st July,  
wendycat, ICSI, 1st July, 

pookychops, ICSI/FET, 1st July, 

Kimbers101, ICSI, 2nd July, 

Marmitelover, IVF, 2nd July,  
peaches123, IVF, 3rd July,  
michaelaeloise, IVF, 3rd July,  
Ange1pie, ICSI, 3rd July,  
Charliesgirl, DEICSI, 4th July,  
Bonniemac, ICSI, 4th July,  
Desigal, FET, 6th July,  
Suzy2509, ICSI, 6th July, 

Lynne scott, IVF, 6th July,  
nisapremier, ICSI, 6th July,  
Lisa288, ICSI, 6th July,  
Supertrouper81,FET, 7th July,  
Mrs_ixy, ICSI, 8th July,  
CathrynB101, ICSI, 8th July,  
Linda, ICSI, 8th July, 

lconn, FET, 8th July,  
Hannie29, IVF, 8th July,  
margesimpson, DIUI, 8th July,  
vicnste, Clomid, 8th July, 

JessLange, ICSI, 8th July,  
emmc2002, ICSI, 9th July,  
KatieQ, FET, 10th July,  
Bunnynose, FET, 11th July,  
Mrsbarrass, IVF, 11th July, 

AliG63, FET, 11th July, 

Babysparkle, IVF, 12th July,  
Lauras0612, ICSI, 12th July, 

Geminimonkey, IVF, 13th July,  
Cleobelle, IVF, 13th July,  
Jue jue, IUI, 13th July,  
Flutterbye80, ICSI, 14th July, 

munchkin35, IVF, 14th July,  
Beadyeyes, ICSI, 15th July,  
Kirsthull, IVF, 15th July, 

coombiesgirl, IVF, 15th July, 

littleoldlady, DIVF, 15th July, 

pinot, IVF, 15th July,  
KT Christmas, IVF, 15th July,  
toria77, IVF, 15th July, 

bartlebeans, ICSI, 15th July,  
Hopeful Florence, ICSI, 15th July, 

coriander, IVF, 15th July, 

koolkap, IVF, 15th July, 

elia74, DE ICSI, 15th July, 

dk600, ICSI, 15th July,  
rosyred, ICSI, 15th July,  
blundell, IVF, 16th July, 

nutmeg, FET, 16th July, 

Puss2cats, FET, 17th July,  
Lins74, ICSI, 17th July,  
Polly1976, IVF, 17th July, 

beans33, ICSI, 18th July,  
hg34, ICSI, 18th July, 

Nettie79, Clomid, 18th July,  
Elisa9876, FET, 18th July,  
Helen777, DDIVF, 19th July,  
peahead26, IVF, 20th July,  
dragonlady1380, ICSI, 20th July,  
Andi123, DEIVF, 20th July,  
rasaustin, IVF, 20th July,  
hope3001, ICSI, 20th July,  
JSX, ICSI, 20th July, 

popsy1, ICSI, 20th July,  
blinkButton, IVF, 20th July,  
Wellsy1976, IVF, 21st July,  
SWEET73, IVF, 21st July,  
NikitaK, ICSI, 21st July,  
kitty.p, Clomid, 21st July,  
peanuts76, ICSI, 21st July,  
Gill1986, FET, 22nd July,  
Nmh, FET, 22nd July,  
chi-chi, ICSI, 22nd July,  
SoneaSze, ICSI, 22nd July,  
Elfin76, IVF, 22nd July,  
dee764, IVF, 22nd July,  
yum mum, IVF, 22nd July,  
Cassie d, IVF, 22nd July,  
marthah, ICSI, 22nd July,  
Mango2512, IVF, 23rdJuly,  
K8W, IVF, 23rd July,  
positivethoughts, IVF, 23rd July,  
478emma, ICSI, 23rd July,  
HMB, OI, 23rd July,  
mazza10, IVF, 24th July,  
Sallylally, IUI, 25th July,  
Angela3012, FET, 25th July,  
perola, IVF, 25th July,  
Laceytree, IVF, 25th July,  
Joey74, ICSI, 27th July,  
Jennyewren, IUI, 27th July,  
mrs.t, DEIVF, 27th July,  
nik23, IVF, 27th July,  
noodles1, FET, 28th July, 

JulieHen, ICSI, 28th July,  
lovelychops, FET, 28th July,  
becki100, ICSI, 28th July,  
Flames, ICSI, 29th July,  
Kaecy-lu, IVF, 29th July,  
loopylou174, IUI, 29th July,  
Skybreeze, IVF, 29th July,  
Karen.M.24, FET, 30th July,  
Sashaj, IVF, 30th July,  
tink29, IVF, 31st July,  
Raquel1, ICSI, 31st July,  
[/csv]


----------



## Gladys07

Gosh am I the first... Hello.....   

As you will see from my forum profile I had a cackled ET on 27th May due to narrow cervix had FET 17th June 2 polar bears on board.  OTD 1st July.

So far I haven't felt very hungry, stomach needs its own postcode and a bit tired but I think that is because I can finally relax as I am finally PUPO.

Divide and conquer thoughts to all who will hopefully join me here.

Love to you all

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Sorry Holly forgot to add my details

Gladys    IVF/ICSI/FET        1st July


----------



## Martha Moo

Gladys07 said:


> Sorry Holly forgot to add my details
> 
> Gladys IVF/ICSI/FET 1st July


Welcome to the July 2ww
wow on being first!
I have added your details to the list on the start of the thread
I am sure many more will be joining you over the next few days

Sending lots of   and 

Em


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Em x


----------



## Gladys07

FYI for anyone that join.... First Response pregnancy tests are two for one at mo in Boots.

Dx


----------



## rachybaby

Hi Holly,Gladys

I have my OTD on the 1st July, I had a 3 day transfer on the 16th June with 2 embies one 7 cell and one 8 cell, this is only day 3 and I definitely don't think I will last until then think Boots are going to do quite well out of me this month.


----------



## rachybaby

Oh it was by ICSI first and only hopefully


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Rachbaby,

Welcome fellow PUPO friend  , this is my first time too.  

You can't say your going to cave in early already we are meant to encourage each other not too, it may only give you a confusing result and make you stressed!!!! Don't make me send around the .

I keep getting burps and heartburn and not sure why.

Sending you lots of    

May our little embies be making themselves at home and getting ready to snuggle in.

Speak again soon.

DX


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hi Ladies  

I thought I would join this thread, we have had:

ICSI using DE - ET was on 16th June (2dpc) x2 grade 1 4cell embies transfered - OTD is 04th July  

So far I am having a lot of cramps down below mainly on my right side, this started yesterday.

Wishing you all the luck in the world on this 2ww    

Claire xx


----------



## Gladys07

Welcome Claire, why is your OTD on 4th July?
    for you

Dxx


----------



## CharliesGirl

Gladys07 said:


> Welcome Claire, why is your OTD on 4th July?
> for you
> 
> Dxx
> 
> I am not too sure, we were wondering the same thing too, seems a long wait from ET? On my 1st IVF using my own eggs I tested 14 days after xx


----------



## Gladys07

Mmm this is my first time so no expert but not sure why you would need longer just because it is a DE.
Maybe ask the clinc and hopefully you can test with Rach and me on 1st July.

Do you think pains might be the pessary? 

Wishing you all the best honxxx

Dx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies...... 

I had FET on friday (17th) 2 x 4 cell day 2's. OTD is the 1st July. Really glad there are few more of you out there!! 

This is my first time too, so everything is very new to me. Feel like i don't know anything! 

I'm not feeling anything different so far, except complete relief that we have got this far. Very happy  

Looking forward to spending the next 2 weeks with you all.   

PS its not always easy for me to get onto a computer, especially in the evenings, but i will be online whenever i can to share and support.


----------



## jessicatcornish

Oh...Em, could you add me to the list? 

Jessicat- FET -  1st July  -   

Thanks,


----------



## rachybaby

Thanks gladys I will do my best 
Hi Charlies girl sending you both sticky vibes too, don't know how to do that with emoticons 
I have period type pains nothing much just getting back to normal after ec which was horrendously painful, I keep falling asleep in the afternoon which may be lack of exercise, I haven't really got any obvious symptoms


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Jessicat, Rachybaby and CharlieGirl

CharliesGirl, i do agree your OTD does appear late, what type of support are you on for the 2ww 
My clinic test via bloods at 14days after EC and if thats not possible advise 16 days after ec with hpt, it does vary clinic to clinic, so maybe query

I have updated the list to add you all

Gladys07 glad you have some buddys now to share the 2ww

 all around 

Catch up with you all tmorrow

Em


----------



## CharliesGirl

Jessicatcornish good luck hun, sending lots of     vibes to you

Rachybaby good luck to you too,   vibes  

Holly17 I may have to cheat and do a HPT a little earlier than the 04th July    My clinic is in Glasgow and I am based in County Durham (north east) so my GP will be doin the test on the 04th July and I get the results on the 05th   

Hope everyone is feeling ok today.

Claire xx


----------



## CharliesGirl

Gladys07 - yeah most probably the pessaries doing their job or the Progynova tablets I am taking each day.

Sending some   vibes your way  

Claire xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies

How are you all?  Are you at work? I keep feeling like I am squashing them against the desk as my belly is so mahoosive at the moment.

Claire - Hope you can test with us on 1st July

Jessica and Rachy - Hi how are you doing today?

Sticky vibes and bedding in thoughts to all our embies.

Dxx


----------



## rachybaby

Hello everyone,

Gladys what do you do? I'm taking a break for the moment from work I work offshore so it didn't really fit in with doing this. It would be good to have some kind of distraction apart from loose women.

what stage was everybody's embies at? mine were 3 day two 7 and 8 cell's.
My belly has gone down all the discomfort has gone away now I'm raring to go to the gym, swimming etc I daredn't cos they should be implanting about now, so just reading and eating too many cakes


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Rachy

I work in advertising, I was signed off for two weeks by my lovely GP with “gynie procedure” but  my original ET was stopped and embies frozen whilst I had to have a hysto so used the two weeks for that.  I was intending on walking every day, doing my half hour of Zita West visualisation, clearing out wardrobes, reading a good book and making lovely healthy homemade soups etc but in the end didn’t get a chance for any of that!  

Don’t go swimming or gyming just nice long walks  

Friday was a very emotional day with the defrosting process and what was a goer and what wasn't as it change by the minute,  I am not entirely sure what I have but I think I have 2 day 8 cell. I hope they are now blasts and getting ready to impant      

DXx


----------



## rachybaby

Hi Gladys it's a shame you couldn't use your time to relax and not work but at least no evidence that it makes any difference to implantation as long as you keep a PMA and don't get stressed.  Why did your transfer go wrong initially? At least you have them on board now. I am just about to do my Zita cd it arrived today,


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Rachy

The two weeks I had off was during EC  and first ET, it was stopped after oevr half an hour of trying as they couldn't get the catheter in to my womb as the cervix was too narrow. Luckily our embryos were ok to freeze otherwise I would have been more emotional than I was.  I then had to have a hysto under GA 5 days later so my time off was mostly recovery and hospital appts. 

I have been lighting a tea light for each embie each night   

Enjoy your Zita, she will make you jump at the end.

Dx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning Ladies, 

Mine were 2 x day 2, 4 cell. Not really feeling much at the moment, just a little bit of cramping which i hope is them burrowing in. Couldn't take more time off work, so i'm at my desk as i write, on lunch. I only work an office job so nothing too demanding. I have taken off the OTD because i really don't want to have to be at work when we find out if this has worked. 

Claire.....would be great if you could test with us!!! Seems weird you have to wait so much longer than us.  

Rachy.... hope day-time TV doesn't drive you nuts!!! 

Gladys..... my original ET was also stopped and embies frozen due to OHSS. 

Friday was definately an emotional day for us too.   But feeling really positive since saturday. 

Sending you all lots of burrowing thought and


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Jess

I did see you were in a very similar  situation to us as out of the 6 we had, we have the two that are snuggling  but none left in the freezer.

Dx


----------



## rachybaby

really why  my boyfriend just phoned 5 mins from the end grrr  I was having a lovely daydream


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hi D... yes, all 6 thawed. I'm glad we thawed all 6 though, because only 3 survived. But i understand how you feel, no more in the freezer puts extra pressure on this cycle. Still........i'm a big believer in fate and believe that this way my baby(ies) will be born under either an aquarian / pisces sign..... which will fit really well into our family. Most of us are aquarians weirdly....  

I love your idea of lighting a candle.....think i might do the same. Big love xx 

Rachy.....what's Zita? Will have to look it up x


----------



## Bonniemac

Hi ladies 

Can you add me to your list.  

Bonniemac  ICSI OTD 4th July


----------



## Gladys07

Jessica - Zita West is a fertility guru and she has a relaxing meditation IVF cd which is broken down for each stage of cycle.  Have a look at Amazon, not sure if it is available via i tunes.

Rachy - Note to self  - turn phone off when listening to Zita!

Bonniemac - Welcome and    

Dxx


----------



## rachybaby

Jessicat - yeah zita does books too but stopped reading when she said no jiggy jigs for 3 months


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Welcome to the thread Bonniemac sending lots of 

Another day down ladies

Charliesgirl did you speak to clinic about OTD 

Sending a sprinkling of     and 

Em


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies,

So I have been awake on and off since 2.30, wee 3 times and awake properly since 4. I have had niggle pains in the region     they are implantation  pains and my embies are getting snuggles and getting ready to relax.   I thought lets get up and watch tv and see if I can get another two hours sleep.  I slipped on top step!!! Managed to stop myself going any furher but had a little bump.  Just called my auntie in US and she said that is fine!!!  I am so peed off at myself.

I am off to sofa and try and get some zzz before alarm goes off at 6!  Was going to listen to Zita but she will wake me up at end.

Rachy - clinic said to me that sex was fine throughtout and post transfer and I did day after .....very gently    as hadn't seen OH for a few days and he wasn't at FET.  


Hope you are all okay and having a better sleep than me.

For everyone that had ET on Friday our official due date is 6th March. 

Dxx


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies, can I join you? I had one BB blastocyst transferred on Saturday. none to freeze unfortunately.   My OTD is July the 1st and it's a fresh ICSI cycle.


Hello to everyone.


----------



## Gladys07

Welcome Wendycat and congrats on being PUPO.

Ladies I have a crude question for you and I don't know how else to put it ... with regards to Crinone/pessary...when does one know when to "scoop" ?

D


----------



## rachybaby

Hi Gladys - careful missus! lucky you i wish i had some kind of symptoms but nada, mind you maybe frosties develop quicker you can test earlier but i'm not sure why.

Good Luck Wendycat, what does BB mean


----------



## wendycat

Gladys - What do you mean, when to scoop?!   sounds interesting   Thanks for the welcome.  


rachybaby- Hello, BB is a grading system for blasts ( I had to look it up on the internet  ) Because at this stage the cells are divided into trophoblast on the outside (this will form the placenta) and the embryoblast on the inside (this will form the foetus) they grade them on those parts. AA is excellent, but I've read that only about 20% get an AA blast, BB is very good. Hooray.  


I've taken two weeks off work. Bliss. I've had OHSS so been in and out of hospital, this is the first proper day of my holiday and I am in heaven. Not back to the clinic until next Friday.   


Anyone else off work?


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Wendy, just a quickie as not off work (see earlier post) and have loads to do.

I was told that if pessary gunge doesn't come out I will need to scoop it out but not sure when to do it   i.e every 3 days.

DX


----------



## wendycat

Really? I've never heard of that. In my experience (I've had cyclogest in the past, on gestone and clexane this time) it sort of comes out on it's own. 


Sounds horrible.


I worked on my last cycle, really wanted to just put my feet up this time round, plus not been well. 


Wendy


----------



## rachybaby

yeah i'm off work too really enjoying relaxing, except my zita cd is jinxed first time boyfriend phoned, today halfway thru the sound went ggrrrrrr...... ommmmmmmmm


----------



## wendycat

Much Zen being sent your way.  


Anyone know why I can't get my ticker to display the graphic?


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies

So much work to do but thought I would say hi.

Rachy - I hope the tingles are implanting ones     it may just my ovaries getting back to normal after trigger shot.  I hope you get a relaxing visualisation session  

Wendycat - Sorry I have never done a ticker before.

Em, Jess and Bonnie and Claire - HELLO sticky vibes to all xxx


----------



## rachybaby

has anyones sense of smell gone ape i just had a gorgeous glittery lilac cupcake and it smelt nasty of fat boohoo I can't stop eating i am such a pig


----------



## wendycat

Gladys - Sorted it now, thanks.


Rachy - increased sense of smell is a really good sign.


----------



## rachybaby

not when the guy in the Spar has really bad BO


----------



## wendycat

No, I suppose not. 


Still a good pregnancy sign.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

another day down, one day nearer!

heightened sense of smell was my first symptom of PG, went into bakery and had to come out omg never forget that!

welcome Wendycat, i can see your ticker just fine 

Gladys07,  with the pessarys it comes out of its own accord, tho i have heard those on crinone talk about cleaning out as you can get a build up, no experience of it tho, have you done a search am sure someone will know the answer

Sending lots of  and  all around

Em


----------



## rachybaby

holly - that's encouraging the pitta breads smelt off at dinner I had to move them weird!
hope everyones ok this evening


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hello ladies and welcome and good luck to any new ladies that have joined this thread since I last posted  

Hope you are all feeling ok, I still have really bad cramps and twinges down below, called my hospital and they said to drink plenty of fluid (which I do anyway) and some cranberry juice and maybe take a parecetomol which I won't be doing. Just hope it settles down.

Take care
Claire xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning Ladies, 

Welcome to the new ladies to the thread. 

Not feeling my usual positive self today. I'm not getting any cramps now, and didn't yesterday either. I'm 5dp2dt and am worried that the cramping on Sunday / Monday was too early for implantation, and now nothing is happening when it should be.   

DH says most women don't feel anything at all but because i felt loads on sun / mon, worried that i should be feeling something. 

Sorry for the down vibe.......will bring it back up again soon....just needed to tell someone who understands.   

Big love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Jessie

How weird as that is exactly the same as me this morning … but I googled this first thing and felt a lot better as we are all different and some ladies, including two of my friend are 12 weeks pregnant and have not had any symptoms apart from tiredness in about week 4.  Please don’t over analyse we are mean to be relaxed and calm. Listen to Zita… Every  time a negative thought comes in to my head I start singing an old dance tune “I believe”.. also according to my day by day bullet point of what is going on mine (2dt embies) are just attaching themselves today and will start implanting as of tomorrow.

I am a little stressed as clinic said it was fine to have sex and a FF on another thread was told to avoid until first scan.  Now paranoid.

Dxx


----------



## rachybaby

That's exactly where I am today too, I feel absolutely fine no cramping, no spotting nothing, poor boyfriend thought cos i had cramps the other day that was implanting but i was just getting over EC.  I managed to convince myself I was having signs yesterday but it's vanished


----------



## Gladys07

do you ladies want me to PM you the stage, I don't want to post on here incase others don;t want to know?

Nice to know we are all the same today.

Dxx


----------



## rachybaby

I guess it shows it's we're normal.. ish anyway yes pm me


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


Thank you for the kind welcome.


I've had cramping yesterday and today and a tiny blob of blood this morning. Not sure how to feel about it. I have to admit to feeling, all of a sudden that this isn't going to work. Think I'm just tired. Once you reach the TWW there is nothing practical you can do, and it drives me mad, let's my imagination run off with itself either to due dates and baby grows or bottles of vodka and tissues.  


Hope you're all well.


Wendy


----------



## Gladys07

Okay ladies, it has been a long day for all of us I think. I have taken my eye off the ball on some quartley goals at work and been kicked up the bottom so nose to grindstone for next 10 days! I had time off due to hysto etc

*Wendy *- STOP! you are still on the road until that fat lady on the stick says otherwise and it is far too early to tell. Do what I have done and find a positive song and every time those vodka thoughts pop in your head shake it out with the song.

Our little embies are getting ready to implant as of tonight (if you are on 2dt) so relax and keep calm.
PMA everyone and here is a little 2ww positive dance for us.

If you want that day by day bullet of what is going on PM me      

I will leave you with a little motivational quote.. don't take your eye off the goal.

_*Obstacles are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal. ~Henry Ford*_


----------



## rachybaby

Gladys - thanks for your positivity today, I need it


----------



## Gladys07

Just thought I would share my negative distraction song I sing when I banish a negative thought.






Dxxx

/links


----------



## rachybaby

thanks Gladys - is that monkey at the top saying 8 days to go or have i gone out of my tiny mind


----------



## Gladys07

OMG - it is how wierd is that! What is that all about? That us when HCG will be well and truly in our blood! 

Dx


----------



## Gladys07

Morning ladies,

Woke up at 2am again and couldn't get back to sleep so watched another Mad Men episode, end of Luther and went back to sleep about 4.45 and alarm goes off at 6,15! I guess I am 6dpt and implantation should be starting today. I needed to wake up so have just bopped around to *I BELIEVE*, not sure if you noticed by about 38 seconds in their is a nurse with a baby!!

Here is my digital *I BELIEVE *dance for us
                    

Have a good day and remember RELAX, CALM and don't over analyse everything

Love Dx


----------



## wendycat

Good morning ladies


Hope we're all well. Feeling very positive today. I am 6DP5DT (I think, never sure whether to count the day of transfer as day one or the one after it  ) today. According to what I've read, my little blast should have implanted on Monday or Tuesday which could have been what my little tiny blood spot was telling me. No spotting since. I'm sure it's the hormones I'm on but I've been feeling a little sick, very, very tearful (yesterday DH opened up a monkey nut shell from the bag he was eating and there was just a tiny malformed nut inside, I felt so sorry for it that it made me cry. Embarrassing.   ) very tired and very hot!


Today I don't really feel anything (except hot!)


Just having some de-caf tea and a slice or two of chocolate chip brioche. Yum diddly um.


Wendy


----------



## jessicatcornish

morning ladies.......it was amazing to read all your posts. Made me feel much better about where my head is at. 

Thank you so much for all the positivity ladies!!! It certainly does help.   

Big love to you all.... will drop in again later xxx


----------



## rachybaby

Hi Gladys - your I believe vid really cheered me up, and your malformed nut story wendy  funny, 
morning Jessicat!
I'm going to try and not be a moody old mare today,  

have a good day


----------



## Kimbers101

Hello Ladies

Can i join you?  My ET happend yesterday.  I had one 5 day blast, graded at AB put back.  We had ICSI at BCRM in Bristol.  My OTD is the 7th July.

Sending you all lots  

xx


----------



## rachybaby

Hi Kimbers, Welcome well done on your blastie transfer


----------



## Gladys07

Welcome Kimbers and congrats on being PUPO.

Lots of      

Dxx


----------



## wendycat

Hi Kimbers, good quality blast! Welcome and congrats on being PUPO!

Rachy- I think being a _bit_ of a moody mare is allowed. 

jessica - Big love right back at you!

lots of stickiness to all

Wendy


----------



## wendycat

Just been looking at the front page list. Gosh there's lots of us testing on the same day!


I'm going to test the day before, I did that on my first cycle.


----------



## Gladys07

Wendycat, Rachybaby, Kimbers, Jesscia,Em, Charliegirl

BIG HELLO AND LOTS OF LOVE AND STICKY, POSITIVE VIBES ,         

DXX


----------



## wendycat




----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

just popping in to say welcome Kimbers101  on being PUPO

sending lots of stickiness and  to all

Em


----------



## Kimbers101

Hello all!!

I have just read that i have counted from the wrong date!! My OTD is actually the 2nd July - i am such a numpty!!  

Holly can you update my details.

Hope you all are doing OK?  Hows everyone feeling?  I have had a bit of cold which i am hoping hasn't effected anything.

xx


----------



## Gladys07

Morning Kimbers and all other 2ww ladies,

Apart from Mahoosive stomach and insomnia I am normal, I get a few odd twinges but not sure if that is wind 

Have fallen down top steps of stairs, and fallen up staisr at work  I get very clumsy when I have lack of sleep so need to be careful.

Kimbers - Your cold won't effect anything at all.

How is everyone else feeling?

Dxx


----------



## Pookychops

Morning all,

Holly can I join the thread? I had icsi with a 2 day transfer on the 17th and then I had a FET from previous cycle - day 6 blastocyst on the 20th. Test date is 1 July. Had two put in to maximise chances.

Am going slightly bonkers. Need to distract myself! CComparing this fresh cycle to last fresh cycle where I had implantation. I am getting pains but no pinky brown discharge and so in my head i'm thinking that it's not worked. But at the same time I am sending positive vibes to my belly. Gah- I hate this madness. I am enjoying the slightly bigger boobies tho - I just wish they didn't hurt so much!

Off shopping in a mo


----------



## CharliesGirl

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok today and welcome to any new ladies on this thread  

I'm feeling ok, seems like the time is dragging    My cramps have calmed down slightly however I am still quite bloated.

Sending   to everyone today and loads of     vibes xxx


----------



## wendycat

hello Pooky, welcome!


hello to everyone else.


Feeling a little nauseous today, been back to the clinic for an OHSS assessment today, back for another on OTD.  


Symptoms:
sore boobs (likely to be the drugs)
nausea (likely to be the OHSS)
twinges and cramping (?ovaries settling down)
Tiredness 


I seem to spend all my time looking for symptoms at the minute!


Anyone else symptom spotting?!


----------



## Gladys07

Pooky......  hello double thread buddy. 

Hi ladies

Wendykat - my main symptoms seem to be pessary related, massive stomach area i mean HUGE and amnesia.The odd twinge.  

Dxx


----------



## Bonniemac

Hi Ladies

Am not very good with posting things, but reading your posts helps me wait....... .  

Its nice to know the sore boobs, bloating and stomach twinges seem to be normal and not a figment of my imagination.

I have not had any spotting is that good or bad news?

Love to all  

H x


----------



## Gladys07

All ladies,

There are squillions of experiences shared from women who have got a BFP and either had loads of symptoms, 2 symptoms or NO symptoms at all.

Bonnie - main thing is to take each day as it comes and don't compare yourself too much we are all different and remember to relax. xxx

A FF of mine who is 12 weeks has not had any symptoms throughout!  xx


----------



## Pookychops

Gladys - how's work? Does it help keep your mind off things? 

I've been dress shopping to distract myself and realised that I won't be able to buy anything while I feel all fat and bloated! We're going to a wedding at end of July and I thought I'd buy myself a nice maxi dress, but since mother in law insisted that she knew what I was going to wear and that it would be a maxi dress I don't want to buy one now and prove her right. Not that I can find that many being a 6ft giant and all the nice ones in long tall Sally are sold out. 

What I really want to know is. Most women put on weight during fertility treatment but is that due to all the hormones or the comfort eating?


----------



## CharliesGirl

Pookychops,

*What I really want to know is. Most women put on weight during fertility treatment but is that due to all the hormones or the comfort eating?*

I would say it is mainly due to the pesseries/drugs/hormones etc and maybe some comfort eating!   

Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Pookychops

Kimbers101, i have updated you on the list

Gladys07 oops re the stairs, on my 2ww i fell down the stairs and broke my toe   a bit accident prone, tested early cos was convinced my embies couldnt have survived got a bfn and hes 3 now!

Sending  and 

Em


----------



## rachybaby

Good Evening girls,

Welcome Pookychops and Bonnie

Yeah I've been comfort eating big time my excuse is this cream horn just might encourage my embies to settle in

my bloating has gone right down even my boobs they were huge and painful and was horrible taking my bra off but seem back to normal now maybe I have just got used to the drugs

no implantation bleeding for me either had some twinges left side yesterday though and a dizzy spell in town also slightly queasy until I feed my face again, anyone feel a bit premenstrual I can't decide if that's it think hormones will cause a bit of mentalness anyway


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Everyone,
Can I join this thread please?

I have had FET today (1 embie survived out of 2) OTD 10th July.

K xx


----------



## desigal

Hello ladies,

can i join you too...had a natural FET today...1 6 day blast transferred....sadly the other snowbaby didn't make it  test on the 6th july...looking forward to sharing this scary times with you ladies..  for happy times ahead for all of us.

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Morning Ladies,

Welcome Desigal and Katie Q, there are a couple of us on here with FET, I did call mine polar bearsxx. Good luck

*Pooky* - I have huge stomach due to drugs and procedures but I believe my weight gain is down to me drinking milk and pineapple juice as fruit sugars make me put on weight, plus I used to go to the gym a most night after work and I am barely managing to fit in my half an hour walk a day. I am trying not to worry about into much though have no idea what I am going to wear to disguise to a big family lunch on Sunday in the 28 degree weather. My friend is 12 weeks naturally pregnant and lost a stone in first 12 weeks, she wasn't sick, in fact she hasn't had any symptoms at all, just metabolism.

*Wendy * - I hoep OHSS stays at bay
*Em* - thanks for your story xx sounds as bad as me

Rachybaby,Jessicat,kimbrs, Charliesgirl, bonniemac and any other ladies HELLO, hop you are all keeping yourself suitably distracted and calm.Good luck.

AFM - I am so excited I am over the 1 week mark, but also terrified of testing date. I realised I posted earlier I have amnesia, and what I meant to say was Insomnia, I keep waking up between 2 - 2.30! I get in to spare bed and try and go back to sleep and then thoughts mostly work!!! related pop in to my head and i have to get up. At least I have no work tomorrow and whenever I nod off I know there won't be an alarm. I have had a stuffy nose and sore throat is that a symptom? LOL  Off to watch TV thank god I have the mad men box set to watch.

Lots of love and positive thoughts ladies.

DXx


----------



## rachybaby

Morning Gladys - it's too early in the morning crazy lady  

I've also had stuffy nosesore throat and queaaasy, it might be a sign you never know. Have a good saturday, I'm off to the continental market and comedy show tonight should be fun.


----------



## Gladys07

Morning Rachbaby, I KNOW all I want is a normal nights sleep.

Enjoy your continental market and show.

I bought tickets on Friday to see Prince at the hop farm festival next Sunday 3rd July, really excited but then thought oops hopefully I will bfp hope  I don't have too many pregnancy symptoms by then that need the loo , or the over sensitive smell as a festival is not the best place .  

Happy Saturday ladies

Dxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Gladys.....................That was an early post!!!  
K xx


----------



## rachybaby

Gladys - puking into your handbag so rock n roll


----------



## Gladys07

Morning Katie    - I know I think I am going to have an afternoon nap and see if I can break this sleep cycle

Rachybaby -     yeah people will probably look at me and think I have had too much of something, very rock and roll.

Off to do foodshop and then a nice walk when rain stops and then a lovely nap...xx

Laters PUPO friends

Dxxx


----------



## Pookychops

Morning ladies 

The insomnia is to help break us in for the nights where u can't sleep due to heartburn a d huge pregnant belly  and then for the next however long until the little one sleeps thru the night.

I always go thru the zit a west  relaxation cd in my head when I wake in middle night. It sometimes helps. Always wake about 6am tho 

I went to see jools holland last night up near Aylesbury - full on wet weather gear was required    going to Hyde park on thurs for arcade fire and Mumford and sons - I just hope the weather is ok then. 

As for today's symptom - wind  clearly a sign - no?  

When I had my BFP I kept falling over everything and had very static hair - everyone at work commented on it - it just kept standing on end!


----------



## KatieQ

Morning Pooky,

I am listening to Zita too x

BTW - the static hair thingy is REALLY random!!  
K xx


----------



## Pookychops

Do you visualise yourself with the ready brek glow on the orange visualisation?


----------



## KatieQ

! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning!

Welcome KatieQ and Desigal
Fab news on being PUPO 

Gladys07 hope you manage an afternoon nap, i was shattered in the 2ww i was like you tho was up before 5 every day but used to nap 230-4 every day (mainly as my DH worked nights!)

sending lots of  and 

Have a good day

Em


----------



## KatieQ

Thanks Em - You have a good day too!


----------



## desigal

Thanks Em and Gladys 

talking about insomnia... slept at 5.30 in the morning today..first time for me..it was really weird cos I just couldn't get to sleep..kept reading on and off but just couldn't doze off...finally slept after 5.30 ..phew  ..have had 4 2ww but never lost my sleep..hope this pattern doesn't continue.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend..m spending mine in bed with Dh pampering me 

Dxx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ladies wondering if i can join the thread, i had my ET today and test day is 6th July  
I got 1 embryo put back at blastocyst stage.

Any tips for 2ww welcome!!

Not too sure what to post, i am sure i will get to know you all better soon


----------



## suzy2509

sorry forgot to say my treatment was icsi


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Suzy! 
Hope you are feeling ok after your ET 
K xx


----------



## Kimbers101

Hello lovely ladies!

Blimey this thread has moved quickly! Welcome Suzy, sending you lots of   

I have also put on weight throughout the treatment, but like *gladys* i think mine maybe due to the amount of milk i was putting away in an effort to boost my egg quality.

I havent had an implantation bleed either. I have had a slight ache on my left side also today, but nothing major.

How many of you reckon you are going to last and test actually on OTD? I dont think i will be able to wait!

Have a lovely Saturday night all xx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Kimbers, 

Can't see me lasting till OTD!

K xx


----------



## Kimbers101

Me neither.  I had to stop myself from buying pregnancy tests in the supermarket today - if they are in the house - i shall use them!!  I reckon, if i can hold out to Thursday/Friday (OTD is Sat) i would have tried my best!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome Suzy

 for the 

Em


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks for all the welcomes wishes girls  
I am doing fine after et, just been relaxing!
Don't know how i am going to cope with this 2ww, i am so inpatient!


----------



## Gladys07

Welcome *Suzy* - congrats on being PUPO. When you say tips I guess you mean coping... personally I have found a song and each time I over analyse or a negative thought enters my head I start singing the song, not always out loud as that depends on where I am  Remember to relax and stay calm.

Al you girls talking testing early...   you are naughty. I am keeping to 1st July as it is a Friday and what ever the result I only have a day at work to be distracted. I have so many meetings and urgent work next week there is no way I can test early.

Don't forget ladies bloating is also down to pessaries.

*Pooky *- Love the ready break glow thought 
*Claire* - Are you able to test with us on the 1st July?

Kmbers, Jessica, Rachybaby, Em. Desigal, Katie Q, Bonnie and Wendy, and anyone else out there big hello       

AFM - 9dpt - everything should be settled now and placenta should be growing and releasing pregnancy hormones. Not really any symptoms but as I said there are loads of ladies that don't so remaining positive as I have asked the universe so need to "believe'. Going to watch a bit of telly and then go for walk and then try and find something to wear to go to this family lunch on this VERY hot day that disguises my barrel!

love to you all.

Dxx


----------



## Pookychops

Morning  

Welcome suzy  current coping plan for me is sorting out getting the hall redecorated. Previous strategies were bake cakes non stop, clean, shop, work. Anything to distract me. Gardening and ironing today.

Gladys - do you not have a nice floaty summer dress tucked away somewhere?

I'm not going to test early. Would rather be testing on Saturday than Friday. Dh is away on a stag do from Friday, so if it's a good result I can sit home and day dream and worry about every twinge and if bad I can sit home with a vat of wine, lots of chocolate and formulate plan on next steps and cuddle kittens.


Enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies, 

Just  a quick one as on the phone. I turned to the dark side and tested early. it was a BFN. I know it's early and there us  a chance it will change. Still Utterly gutted.  going to go up to my little girl's grave I think, this morning. Lay some roses, then i've git a big family meal to attend. Brilliant, just what I need LOL

Hope you're all well, welcime to the new ladies.

Wendy


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning ladies..... 

Hi to all the new ladies that have joined the thread.  

Well...coping strategies. I'm just keeping as busy as i can so i don't have too much time to think about it. Well, thats the aim anyway. There are still those moments before sleep and upon waking when its all i can think about. Generally though, the last week or so has gone quite quickly. Being busy at work really helps. 

I had a lovely day yesterday with my 3 yr old niece. We dressed up as pirates and had loads of fun at our town's 'Golowan festival'. Was great fun, although by the end of the day i was absolutely shattered!! 

I wish i could share some symptoms but apart from some cramping early on, and having a bit of a cry now and then, i haven't felt anything (or produced anything) different from normal. As D said though..... a lot of women have no symptoms so i'm not thinking too much into it. 

However, i have put on a 1.5 stone since treatment started in January.   I think its a combination of the stress my body has gone through ..... the rainbow of drugs and their side effects......and some comfort eating.   

Today i'm back to dressing up like a pirate to try and beat the world record for the most amount of pirates in one place. I'm expecting to see some old faces, and feel a bit awkward about how much weight i've put on. I can see in people's faces that its noticeable. Nevermind. It also seems like everyone has had babies so, also going to get a lot of awkward questions! 

But hey..... i'll be dressed like a pirate so i can just say 'Arghhhhhhhh' and run away!   

Anyways...enough of my rambling.....

Big big love to all of you. Your posts keep me sane and make me feel included into a much bigger group of amazing women all sharing this crazy experience. Thank you.


----------



## jessicatcornish

Wendycat..... way way way way too early!!!!!! 

A FF on another thread teasted twice early and got BFN's both times, then went onto having blood test on actual OTD and got a BFP!!!  

Your body may not have even started producing HCG yet, let alone enough to pick up on HPT. 

Don't lose faith yet......


----------



## Gladys07

Pooky when are you testing? Also I noticedyou went to Aylesbury the other night do you live that way?
I have floaty summery dressers but boobs are far too big in them and still make ne look 6 mths preggers it is ironic this treatment make us bloated in that way,

Love xx


----------



## Pookychops

Testing on friday morning - prob about 5am as I'll be stressing lots!

I live in Barnet. We went to waddescombe? Manor for eve. It only took about an hour to get there. I was surprised that the a41 doesn't bypass aylesbury - it was a right faff driving round it and I'm sure we went a longer route on way back. Are you up that way?


----------



## KatieQ

Morning Everyone!

Gladys - Early again!

Jessica - where in Cornwall do you live it sounds fun?

Bad wendycat - Very early testing!   

Pookychops - You are very busy, wish it could inspire me   

Have a lovely Sunday

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Apologies ladies posts didn't show earlier.

*Wendycat* - Hon you have tested way to early. I am not asking you to build false hopes but please remain positive and test again on Friday and in the meantime I will    xxxx   

Katie Q - Yeah I managed to stay awake until 11.15pm last night and sleep through to 5am.. didn't wake up at 2! Progress kind of.

Pooky - I live In Bucks, Chalfont way. 5am testing hey! I am going to pee in a cup ( as I will awake user rally i am sure) and as soon as OH is awake I will do he test and give it to him in a present long thin box I bought 8 years ago when we started trying as it was meant to be a surprise. He has never done a test with me so I hope he will bring luck, Whilst he opens the box I will be under the duvet with my eyes closed   

Jessica - I am coming over to your today , ahoy there 

Right off to shower and try on a 1000 outfits.

Dxxx

p.s Anyone on Crinone gel?


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies this is an old thread but fab for us 2WW

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## jessicatcornish

Penzance - we beat the record!!    8734 pirates!! woop woop   

very tired now....going to chill for the rest of the evening. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hi ladies and welcome to any new ladies on the thread 

Gorgeous day today, I sat out in my garden for an hour and I am slightly red now 

*Gladys07* I am going to hang off until my OTD on the 04th July. DH wants me too so I will  . I wont get the results until the 05th as it is my GP that will be doing to the test and you have to wait 24 hours for blood results which will drive me insane 

I am feeling ok today apart from a good cry earlier as my hormones seem to be running wild today 

How is everyone else feeling?

       

Claire xx


----------



## rachybaby

Hi everyone

just a quick one as feeling a tad rough nauseous and tired 

I will read up properly tomorrow 

wendycat tut it is too early but I also tested a few days ago and it put me on a downer it's just not worth it, still a few days to go, although I am feeling quite optimistic now cos been feeling quite  sick for a few days
night all


----------



## wendycat

Morning Ladies

Hope we're all well.

*Rachy*- Glad I'm not the only one testing too early! I've lost my confidence so much now. The nausea is a great sign! I've had a little but it seems to be fading, along with the sore boobs, so maybe it was all in my head anyway.

*Charliesgir*l - I'm massively emotional at the minute, cried most of the night away last night. Eugh, hormones. So fed up of this cycle.

Jessica - Well, shiver me timbers! well done you! LOL

*Gladys-* How did it go? If it was anything like my family lunch it was too bloody hot! I really wasn't in the mood for it yesterday.

*Katie* -Hello, how are you?

*Pooky* - Well done you for trying to get to OTD, a stronger girl than me. 

AFM - A little nauseous, but not much, sore boobs, but not much. nothing to report.

Keep well

Wendy


----------



## KatieQ

Morning All x

Not a good day yesterday tears &  everything!   
Seemed to be so clumsy, bumped my head & just felt generally on the verge of losing my temper all day.  

Feeling anxious (even though I have been listening to Zita), I have never had FET before & apart from feeling hormonal & bloated nothing else really. When I had fresh cycles I definately felt different to this but was that because of EC ? Which obviously I have not had this time. ET was friday so now am day3 PT (2 day transfer), no sore boobs or anything! Am I being completely ridiculous & irrational or right to be worried? 

Sorry for being a whinger!!
K xx
PS Have a good day everyone x


----------



## wendycat

Hi Katie


It is absolutely normal to stress about symptoms/lack of symptoms in the 2WW. I think because once we reach this stage, we don't have anything practical to do so our imaginations run away with us whilst we're waiting. 


Loads of people have no symptoms, and at this stage any symptoms are generally down to the hormone support so don't worry.


Yesterday I walked into the end of the bed and really bruised my leg, I spent the afternoon shouting at poor old DH and the evening crying. I think the combination of the hormones and all the emotional stress makes us act a little crazy, but there's nothing wrong with that. 


Wendy


PS If you can't vent on here, where can you?


----------



## KatieQ

Thankyou Wendy x

Even though I have been on the 2ww a few times now, I can honestly say it doesn't get any easier.

Kxx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks for all the tips on coping girls!!
This is my first treatment so all new to me, feeling ok just keep thinking every flutter is something!!
Had a few period like pains wether that is anything or not!!


----------



## wendycat

It bloody doesn't does it! LOL


----------



## wendycat

Suzy- I think period pains are supposed to be a good sign.


----------



## Gladys07

Calling ALL ladies on this thread you need to read this thread it will make you very positive and calm.xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## wendycat

Thanks Gladys, I think it's made me even more paranoid! LOL


----------



## Bonniemac

Morning Ladies,

I know I am struggling to sleep at the best of times, but this hot weather is not helping.  But I can't complain too much rather have it hot than raining.    I am sure I am not the only one with that complaint

Jessica - Well done in your record breaking

Gladys - I guess  you have been under the Chiltern.  I am from the Aylesbury direction.

Suzy - Its my first 2ww too and am trying to keep calm, but its not easy.

Cope well with the heat today
xx


----------



## wendycat

I'm going to get the hound of the basket cases out in a minute I think, before it gets too hot!


Wendy


----------



## rachybaby

Hello fellow crazy 2WWaiters,

Morning Kimbers, desigal, suzy - how are you any symptoms yet?

Wendycat - still feeling sick?

Well done Jessicat, if dressing like a pirate doesn't take your mind off things... what will   

Aww - charliesgirl - it's a good sign being emotional means hormones, I seem to have got over my mental stage I was more angry than depressed poor boyfriend, I think it was at the same time HCG was starting to be produced - that's my excuse anyway.

KatieQ - tears means hormones

I have been feeling sick since Friday evening, AF due today and I have slight cramping stay away please   


Morning Gladys - you getting better sleep yet, have a fun monday everyone


----------



## Kimbers101

Afternoon ladies  

Just a quick one as i am at work!!

Rachybaby - I have had a couple of twinges and a kind of a dull ache today.  This has made me feel a little down as it feels like AF   

xx


----------



## Gladys07

LADIES, KIMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARE YOU ALL IGNORING ME??      

Click on the link I haev posted 3 time ... and read the posts, it will give you the positivity you need, I promise
______________

Calling ALL ladies on this thread you need to read this thread it will make you very positive and calm.xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## rachybaby

ha ha sorry gladys 
I ws just going to reply to kimbers then thought i better look at  your link, I have seen that before but what is worrying me is getting pains on AF day when haven't had them before sorry I will think positively    
How are you today Gladys, haven't you any symptoms, I'm pretty sure things are happenning, I just want to keep things that way


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Rachy

A few twinges near ovaries now and then and a pulled muscle feeling under my belly button, nothing else     
Getting quite nervous but trying to remain calm.  Did Zita at 5 am in the hammock this morning.

ALL OTD girls on 1st July  - 4 more sleeps!!


        for BFP's all round

"I believe"

Dxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kimbers101

Sorry Gladys!!  'Tis hard though isnt it?  Trying to remain positive    

5 more sleeps for me!

xx


----------



## KatieQ

HI Gladys,

I did read it!! Thankyou   

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Just found this post on the net .. as this is my only symptom I am happy lol  

There is a hormone Relaxin that is secreted in pg that helps your pelvis change shape and move apart ready for your uterus to grow...but it also has the effect of making you prone to pulling muscles etc as everything starts to relax!!
SO pulling a muscle is also a PG sign! 


Made me happy, how are you all?

Dxxx


----------



## Pookychops

Evening all,

Am watching embarrassing fat bodies - it's enough to stop my overeating!

Not much to report here. Boobies are sore and tender and a bit bigger much to dh's delight - he's not allowed to touch as too sore!

My acupuncturist told me that she didn't have implantation bleeding or any symptoms aside from sore boobs in all her three pregnancies.  Went back to work today - bleurgh is all I have to say to that!  Only four more sleeps......


----------



## Gladys07

Off to bed as am knackered..

You ladies are terribly quiet, have you all entered a 2ww induced coma only waking on your OTD?  If yes why am I not in it too? 

DXx


----------



## wendycat

Morning ladies


My boobs are not even sore any more. They were when I was pregnant last time. No symptoms whatsoever. Feeling very down.

Hope you're all well.

Wendy


----------



## rachybaby

Morning Wendy,

My boobs got huge and were really sore over a week ago now they're ok, it was only the stimms injections that caused them to go like that anyway and I was massively bloated, it was a false feeling not related to pg at all, now I am nauseous and tired and optimistic even if the cramps are a bit scary.


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning lovely ladies.... 

Sorry i wasn't online yesterday, had a manic day at work. 

I truly have no symptoms at all, but from reading all your posts, this isn't a bad sign. 

Can't believe only a few days to go.  Think DH is more nervous than i am! 

Big love and     to you all xxxx


----------



## rachybaby

Morning everyone, my OTD was set a little late by the hospital anyway,

I have done 8 tests since last week as I don't like nasty surprises and am frankly just too impatient,

so here we go its a


----------



## wendycat

Congratulations! That's brilliant!


----------



## Kimbers101

Congrats Rachybaby!!  That's Brilliant!!  Hopefully you will be the first of many.          

Rest up now sweetie!

kxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi All,

Rachybaby - I didn't realise it was the stims that made your boobs sore!
Makes me feel better    - been worrying that they weren't sore yet as they were the other times.
What you have said makes sense then as this time I have had FET and so no stims.

Wendycat - Hope you are ok today x
There are a few ladies with a 1st July OTD..............not long now       have my fingers crossed for you all!!

Have a good tuesday everyone

Kxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hey Rachybaby!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

   

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Rachy baby  -  - congratulations...       

Hears to the first of many

Dxx


----------



## rachybaby

Thanks everyone I can't wait to find out your news too


----------



## Gladys07

you have made me want to test now !!!! The earliest I was going to test was Weds but have way too much work and meetings to be distracted but soooooooooooooooooooooooooo want to.

Ladies this is a great positive start to the testing

Dx


----------



## wendycat

After my negative test I am terrified of testing again. Really feel like this hasn't worked, despite having no real evidence either way LOL


----------



## wendycat

Shaking as I write this. I just did a preg test and it's a BFP. It's faint and it's only a cheapo test (I stocked up on poundland specials to curb my appetite for testing) but it's there. I'm going to re-test with a first response tomorrow. I can't believe it.  


Actually, it's not even that faint any more! LOL


 




Wendy


----------



## rachybaby

It's an epidemic haha    congrats Wendycat


----------



## KatieQ

OMG Wendy!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

  

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Wendy that is fantastic news -       

You girls are making me want to test.



Dxxx


----------



## wendycat

I am stunned.


I'm going to do another of the same brand in a minute. Though, really, you can't get a false positive unless it's from the trigger shot and I've sort of proved that that is out of my system by having a negative a few days back.


I'm shaking. DH has told me to sit down. I'm stunned!!!!


Thank you for all your support,


----------



## wendycat

Nightmare! I took a second test and it's negative. WTF does that mean? Is it just because it's still early and a bit later in the day so the HCG might be diluted?


----------



## Gladys07

Wendy.. breathe!!! Your are meant  to use your first morning pee, so that could be the case.  Can you maybe try and relax and test again tomorrow morning?  I know easier said then done.

Dxx


----------



## wendycat

AAaaaaarrrrrgggggg!!!!


Yes. I shall test with a good quality test tomorrow morning.


I can't believe this is now happening.


----------



## rachybaby

Positive is a positive I did the same thing on Saturday had faint line then tested later nothing but it just wasnt concentrated enough came back next day


----------



## wendycat

If I could kiss your feet Rach, I would. Thank you.


----------



## rachybaby

haha


----------



## Kimbers101

Congrats Wendycat!!

Let the   continue!!


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies

maybe too much info but I always pee in a cup so I can do loads of tests in the correct mornings pee LOL


----------



## KatieQ

Wendy,

Don't forget that you are testing about 3 days early aren't you? So you definately need concentrated pee xx

 

K xx


----------



## wendycat

The worst thing is, I'm a scientist, a biologist at that. I should know better! But when you've actually got two test sticks in front of you, one a good positive, one a proper negative, all the rationality goes out the window! LOL


I keep saying to myself that a positive, is a positive. You don't get false positives, just false negatives.


A good idea to wee in a cup Gladys. Don't make your tea in it afterwards though.  


Thanks ladies. God, I have to add a bit of drama don't I?!


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

Rachybaby, congratulations  lady 

Wendycat, its sounding good it could be that the urine isnt as strong so hcg is weaker with it being so early if that makes sense      for tomorrows 1st response test

 and       to all
Em


----------



## desigal

BIG BIG CONGRATS TO Wendy and Rachbaby..so happy for you guys....hope this happy streak continues  

Dxx


----------



## wendycat




----------



## Gladys07

other 1st of July ladies, Pooky and Jessica are you going to test early and leave me on my one on Friday?

XX


----------



## rachybaby

thanks desigal, holly

funny that I'm a scientist too maybe that's why I have ordered 15 pregnancy tests to do by the end of the week just to make sure, 8 done already 

Boots first response is BOGOFF tho


----------



## wendycat

We should both know better! I have a first response for tomorrow and another for Thursday. OTD Friday.


----------



## Pookychops

Ooh you ladies are brave! Congratulations!

I may test on thurs but that's only cos dh is away from fri on stag do

Am petrified about it all!


----------



## CharliesGirl

Wendycat and rachybaby congratulations on your BFP     you must be over the moon.

How is eyeryone else doing?

I am back to work this week so quite busy. I've had a headache for the last 4 days, achey boobs and constantly peeing, I am never off the toilet, my bladder seems so sensitive at the minute. I had very bad backache and cramps yesterday and through the night and I was convinced AF was on her way but today I have had nothing. Just the odd twinge here and there.

My OTD can't come quick enough xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just been having a catch up! emails haven't been cominh through for some reason!
Anyway congrats to you girls who have tested and got your BFP 

Well i am ok just a few twinges and that, feel very bloated today! Got confirmation from clinic that they managed to freeze 2 of the embryos for the future! Lets hope i dont need them this time and i get my BFP!!


----------



## wendycat

That's great news Suzy, it really does put your mind at rest from a financial prospective, FET is so mch cheaper. And they must me good quality embryos too, well done you!!


Wendy


----------



## jessicatcornish

Woop woop Rachy and Wendycat    

   So happy for you both. So pleased that we have got off to a great start!!!! Well done ladies!!! 

D - I'm definately not testing till OTD on friday. I'm too scared to test early.   

Big love to all you other ladies out there! xxxxx


----------



## Gladys07

*Suzy* - Great news for your frozen embryos for when you want a playmate for this one 
*Jess* - Oh good you aren't deserting me on Friday.

Dxx


----------



## Lynne scott

Hello my name is Lynne and I am new to the ff website and forum. Quite exciting to see all of you will be doing tests at at similar time.

I had my egg collection on Monday 20 June and had a day 5 blastocyst transfer 2 embryos put back on sat morning so I am day 4. Clinic did not confirm day for test but this is my 4th cycle and the other 3 I think was 11 days so will be testing Friday 8th just to allow an extra couple of days to make sure result ok. 

wish all you other lovely ladies positive results.

Lynne

Xxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Lynne,

I am day 4 too, but a couple of days behind you as mine was a day 2 transfer.

How are you feeling?

K xx


----------



## Pookychops

Welcome Lynne, 

I hope you are managing to stay sane! 

Will probably test on Friday as I won't believe a result from Thursday  and I'm a good girl and do as I'm told :  will pee on two sticks and let dh have one to monitor. He's said that if it doesn't work out he may not go on the stag do which is nice. However he may still go.

Boobs still huge, can't remember them being this big before! Belly growing too - I must cut down on food as I'm still eating as if I'm excecising!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome Lynne to the thread lots of 

Wendycat  for testing tomorrow its a first response isnt it 

Rachybaby how r u feeling

Gladys07 and Jess well done for holding out, you have more willpower than i did!

KatieQ, Suzy and all i missed 

 and  all round

Em


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Lynne hope you coping ok with 2ww! I had ec same day and et aswell!  They gave me a test day of 6th July

Wendycat & Gladys - thanks i am glad i got some frosties!! 

Hi to everyone else too  

Wendycat - good luck for test tomorrow


----------



## wendycat

Hello lynne, welcone to the thread and to ff! congrats on being PUPO 

Well, I've tested again today with furst response and got a very faint positive. But it's there, and that's what matters. Two tests positive now. I can be a little more reassured I think

Hope we're all well this morning. 

Wendy


----------



## Gladys07

Welome Lynne...........xxx

Yeah Wendy cat, did  you do in a cup?   

Dxx


----------



## wendycat

LOL I didn't, I thought if I did I would be tempted to just buy loads of tests and spend all day hunched over the wee cup dipping and dipping like a crazy lady!  


I'm satisfied that both my cheapy brand (really, poundland tests!) and my more expensive first response show a positive. 


Symptoms:
Boobs not sore in the day, but a little sore of an evening
Feeling nauseous, but really only when hungry or traveling in the car
occasional AF pains
Loss of appetite (very unusual for me!)
Needing a nap mid day and an early night, but feeling quite energetic otherwise
Slight change in CM 
Very hot
Vivid dreams
Increased sense of smell


----------



## Martha Moo

Wendycat  on your BFP

Your symptoms are the same as mine with my DS (with exception of appetite i ate like a horse!)

Have a good day ladies, will check in tonight 

Em


----------



## wendycat

It's funny because they're the same as when I was pregnant the first time round. I'm not sure how i missed them.  


Looking forward to hearing other ladies news. Not long to go for those with more patience than me!


----------



## Kimbers101

Congrats Wendycat!  Thats fab news.

I am too scared to test :9 - my OTD is the 2nd July

I have had quite continuous AF like pains/discomfort.  I know many do get AF symptoms but i feel mine are more intense.  I have got the the sore (o)(o) though!

Welcome Lynne.  

Sending the rest of you lots of  

xx


----------



## suzy2509

Congratulation on BFP wendycat, thats great news


----------



## KatieQ

Great News Wendycat xxx   
K xx


----------



## wendycat

Thank you!


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi All,

Can I join you? I recognise some of your names from other threads 

I am currently on the 2ww after having ICSI - two embryos were transferred (2 days after EC) on Friday 24th.

It really seems to be dragging. I haven't had any symptoms other than quite strong AF cramps in the night last night. 

OTD is 8 July so it feels like I have ages at the moment!

Wendy - congrats on your BFP xxx


----------



## wendycat

Hi Mrs Ixy


Welcome! The 2WW is a real pain in the bum isn't it. Drives you mad! But we think this is a lucky thread, two ladies with BFP already.  


Congrats on being PUPO, good luck for OTD


Wendy


----------



## Lynne scott

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your replies very happy to hear that 2 of you have already had positive results
and it is not even July yet. Naughty doing your tests early but happy it is good news.

Good luck for friday/sat test, hopefully this time next week I will know if I am preggers. With my last
3 cycles I started bleeding 2 days before I was due to test so knew it did not work.

This time I have had some implantation spotting yesterday 3 days after transfer which I did not
have with the last 3 cycles of IVF so feeling positive.

Lynne

PS My treatment was basic IVF


----------



## wendycat

Keeping everything crossed for you.  


I'm trying to write a wedding speech for my best friend's wedding (On Saturday!!) my mind just keeps wandering off. Tsk, must concentrate!


----------



## Pookychops

congrats wendycat  

hello mrs_ixy - good to see you over here 

I'm working from home today and am repressing the urge to pee on sticks! I've missed the morning wee and so I know that I can't. I just want to know now!


----------



## CathrynB101

Really pleased to hear about these BFP, do you mind if I join you? Kimbers put me onto this threaWe’ve had 
ICSI 
EC 22nd June
ET 24th June – x2 enbies transferred B and B/C

So far things are going OK although the time is starting to drag, I’ve had the odd twinge but generally feeling well and taking things nice and easy!

Wishing you all lots of love & luck x


----------



## KatieQ

Morning

Hi mrs_ixy & CathrynB101

Hope everyone is ok!

I'm on day 5pt now & it's starting to drive me down right crazy  

I have no symptoms, no bloatedness, no soreboobs, no spotting, no cramps,  nothing, I'm sure I did on my +ve cycles by now Is it not looking good or am I an idiot   !!

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Afternoon ladies

Welcome *Mrs Ixy* and* Cathryn*     for your both

*Katie Q* - I know you read that thread I sent you, there are loads of people that don't get symptoms, please don't get negative. Please get yourself a distraction technique, a song etc and try and remain calm and positive, that is the most important thing for you and embies.

*Pooky* - No don't leave me.. you willl wait until Friday    

*Wendy *and *Rachybay* - Have you come down off teh ceiling yet?

*Jessica, pooky* and* ME* , 2 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or in my case two more disturbed sleeps.

*KImbers, Charliegirl, Bonnie, Desigal and Suzy * - HELLO, how are you all doing? KEEP POSITIVE

AFM: Nearly at the end of the tunnel with my end of quarter work load, though could have down it a lot quicker if I wasn't so distracted! Still not really got any symptoms apart from pulled muscle and I got a wooeeyyy head yesterday afternoon for about half an hour and just got it again now. I digged out my present box I got for THE positive pregnancy test 8 years ago, dusted it off and have ribbon ready to present to OH for him to open while I have a nervous breakdown hiding under duvet.

Speak soon.

Love to you al and of course loads of baby dust

Dxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi, can I be added? I just had a SET from ICSI due to MF.  They would only let us have one due to my age/quality of embryos.  We have a top quality 4A - four-celled embryo on board and he was perfect looking  We also have at least 8 frosties (will find out later).  We couldn't go to blast because of the clinic's working days so I'm disappointed a) not to get to blast and b) that we only had the one put back! 

Testing is on 15th July.  And I will NOT be testing before then!! hehe. Fingers crossed everyone and well done to the BFPs already!!


----------



## Gladys07

Beady - hello hon, there are a couple of cheesecakes on here.  So you are PUPO!! Congrats dxxx


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


I'm useless today, keep mooning about and grinning.  


Hello Beady - Congrats on being PUPO


Gladys - nearly there!!


KatieQ - Loads and loads of people have no symptoms, barely got any myself. Try and relax, I know, easier said than done!  


Cathryn - Welcome, congrats on being PUPO!


Pooky - Wow, more will power than me  


Going for a snooze and some supernoodles now.


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Beady   

K xx


----------



## Pookychops

is it friday yet? I want to know but don't at the same time. Happy in my inbetween bubble for the moment. 

I don't want another BFN, and if I get a BFP like I did the first time I'll be worrying that it will flutter away a couple of days later like the last one did.

I am tempted to test in the morning but if its not good we're out in the evening with the in-laws to see Arcade Fire at Hyde Park and I won't really be able to cope with the mil - incidentally I was due to go and see Arcade Fire in December last year and couldn't go as I was under orders to rest due to the bleeding which resulted in no more BFP. So I am a bit scared that Arcade Fire are a bad omen for me and pregnancy..... if it is a bfn I wont book to see them again as they are obviously bad luck - or am I reading too much into this and going slightly bonkers??      probably yes!   

Maybe I'll discuss it with dh tonight - he is very sensible


----------



## wendycat

Pooky - My honest advice (hypocritical advice) is to hold out for Friday, go and enjoy the band, enjoy being PUPO and on Friday you can put the idea of Arcade Fire being a bad omen away with a BFP.  


There's no point stressing yourself for one day?


Big hugs


Wendy


----------



## rachybaby

Welcome Lynn, catherine, mrs ixy, beady eyes
hello girls,

no one else has given in before friday then 

I went to the doctor's today to try and get a beta test because my clinic only offers me a scan in 3 weeks time. GPs don't do pregnancy tests anymore apparently so I will just have to wait and see. I'm a little concerned because I stopped feeling nauseous and started getting AF pains and my hpt test isn't getting as dark as I would hope, I had 2 embies put in so it's unlikely there both producing hcg i would think. I know I am only speculating but I can't relax and get happy yet sorry to be a downer.

How is everyone else, pooky get out and enjoy yourself it will stop you going mental like me


----------



## Gladys07

Pooky - Loving the fact you are seeing Arcade Fire with the inlaws   As Rachybaby said go and enjoy yourself.  Your OH will say to as well. xx

Rachybaby - I intend on asking my clinic for a progesterone level test and beta as I am hang to pay anyway I might as well get what I want.

Wendycat - I can't believe you mentioned supernoodles as whilst I haven't had any I have wanted to have some for the last few days.  When I bought my first flat I couldn't afford to eat much ( I was 7 stone it was fab!) and i used to have supernoodles with a little grated cheese for protein.LOL.. I will need to purchase tomorrow.

Hello everyone off to make dinner as just got how from work and pooped.
Dx


----------



## wendycat

*Rachy* - Can you pay privately for one to be done anywhere? I can understand your concern, it's a really stressful time. 

*Gladys*- i'd not had super noodles for years and then seemed to have rediscovered them. Cheese on top and buttered bread to make a super noodle sandwich is the ultimate indulgence. No wonder I've put so much weight on with this cycle!!


----------



## Kimbers101

Pooky - Have fun seeing Arcade Fire.  Dont think as them as a bad omen its just a coincidence.  Have fun!

Congrats again Wendycat and Ratchybaby.  Ratchybaby - the AF pains maybe just your uterus stretching.  

ATM - Today is the first day i haven't had AF pains but (yes there is a But!!) i have just been to the loo and i have brownish spotting.  As my oTD is Saturday, do you girls think its a bit late for a implantation bleed?  I so hope its not the beginning of the end and its my AF arriving early 

xx


----------



## rachybaby

yummy supernoodle sandwich

gladys you're right i think i will ask the clinic for tests also for more pessaries i run out tomorrow eeek

kimbers - aren't the pessaries supposed to stop periods I know they don't always, i think you can get slight bleeding throughout pregnancy but I know I would be worried too, fingers everything crossed


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Mrs_ixy, Beadyeye and KathrynB101

How are our 2 BFPers

Hoping theres many more to come

Sending lots of   and       

Em


----------



## wendycat

Kimbers- if it's brown blood, then it's old blood and that's OK. It could be implantation blood that hasn't quite made it down yet. It is worrying though isn't it.  You're nearly there now. XX


I'm loving the super noodles at the minute. Yes, they really are super.


----------



## Kimbers101

Ratchy & Wendy cat   - I am having a mini panic! Just been to the loo again (!) and there isn't anything much there, just some slight discolouration on the loo paper! (sorry to be so graphic).  

Ratchy - Thank you for reminding me the pessaries are meant to stop periods, this has given me some comfort.  I think i am in for an evening of going to the loo!

Wendykat - it was brown so fingers crossed there isn't more to come.

xx


----------



## Gladys07

Kimbers please try and  not worry I know lots of people this has happened to and they have healthy pregnancies.

XXXXX


----------



## Kimbers101

Gladys, thank you hun.  Trying not to worry.....!  

xx


----------



## Bonniemac

CONGRATS  Wendy and Rachbaby.  

I am beginning to get a little restless and want to test now, but DH has hidden my sticks   so I cannot test early. 

Sending baby dust to all


----------



## peaches123

Hi everyone im new to this site and new to ivf my otd is sunday 3/7/11 so im really nervous im 7dp5dt im experiencing brown spotting today anyone had similar experiences


----------



## Pookychops

Hi peaches, welcome to the thread. Kimbers has had some brown spotting too. It's old blood and could just be a result of things settling down in there. I had brown discharge in the run up to my BFP and panicked like mad as it was my first time. I was advised to try not to worry - easier said than done though.  Don't worry obsessive knicker checking does kick in and you will worry, it's completely normal to do so. Just try not to stress to much and make sure you have something to do to distract your mind - it will help  

Bonniemac - love that your oh has hidden the sticks   

I had Singapore noodles with home made Thai curry tonight - was yummy.

I wont test tomorrow   I'm most intrigued as to what mother in law will wear to gig - I hope she doesn't turn up in shorts, wellies, vest top and cowboy hat   

On that note I'm off to bed - sleep tight everyone xx


----------



## wendycat

*Pook*y - Ypur MIL in her wellies and cowboy hat hehehe 

*Peache*s- Welcome! Try not to worry, it can be quite normal to have brown spotting. I had it in my previous pregnancy. 

*Bonnie-* Mean DH! 

Morning Ladies

I'm a bit distressed this morning, this morning's pregnancy test was so faint as to barely be visible.  Starting to think that this may not be a viable pregnancy. It was a hospital pregnancy test too. And I know they'll do exactly the same test tomorrow at the clinic. Feeling very much like this is being taken away from us before we've even had a chance.


----------



## Marmitelover

Hello all

I am currently on the 2ww and it has driven me mad, due to test on 2nd July, but because am totally impatient I had to do a test early on 28th and it was negative and I know it could be a false negative, but I just dont feel anything at all and am so worried, its all thats is on my mind.  I am worried it may not be a false negative and turn out to be a BFN


----------



## wendycat

Hello *Marmite*, and welcome! I tested early and got a BFN, then a couple of days later, a BFP. It does happen.


----------



## CathrynB101

Morning all, beautiful day - hope your well  

Wendycat & Marmite - don't give up, remain positive - a faint line is still a line & Marmite as you say could well be a early negative...still plenty of time to go   

Details BCRM ICSI OTD 8/7/11   

Kim how's everything today?

xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning lovely ff...

 to the new ladies joining the thread....and the 2ww. 

Wendycat....try to keep faith! A line is a line!!! The sooner you can have it confirmed by your clinic the better, so get on the phone and start pestering them to come in!!  

I'm still holding out till friday.....and still not feeling a thing. Work has been stressfull and crazy busy this week, but maybe thats a good thing because i haven't had time to think. DH keeps making hints to test early....i think that is driving him more mad than me! 

I have today and tomorrow off work, so just going to chill out. 

Pooky and D.......not long for us now ladies.....i just want to know too........its all i can think about. Big love to you both and well done for holding out! xx

Big love to all you ladies out there on this crazy journey. I will be reading your stories and sending you loads of


----------



## peaches123

thanks ladies thats made me feel loads better i woke up this morning and so far it has stopped one thing i did notice that was really wierd sorry for the info mind last night after wiping a very small clot came from me since then everything has stopped worried me do you think this could be one of the embies...........this 2ww is so hard my bran is constantly doing overtime .........


by the way hi everyone good luck with all your cycles, anyone getting symptons or anything?

xxxx


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies

Quickie as need to finish this work before 12pm meeting... eekk.

Welcome new ladies will catch up properly later

Wendycat - demand a blood test to check HCG levels from clinic, if you aren't working today I would go down there and wait!

Pooky and Jess - this time tomorrow..........................................             

Laters
Dxx


----------



## Kimbers101

Morning Ladies

Wendycat - try not to worry hun - the positive line is still there.  I agree with Gladys, get a blood test to put your mind at ease  

Peaches - I have just replied to you on the other thread xx

Cathryn - As you have probably read on here, i had a little panic last night!!  I didn't have anymore brownish spotting after that and again i am all clear this morning.  I am going to ring my clinic today, as it says to in the information they gave me after transfer.  Hopefully they will be able to tell me whether it is a good or bad sign!!  They probably wont thou. Hope you are well hun.  Its nice to see you on here.  xx

Marmite - we have the same test day!  Wont be down hearted over your bfn result, try again on Saturday (saying that, i suspect i will be testing Friday!)  

xx


----------



## wendycat

Just bought a Tesco's preg. test. Kettle's on for a cup of tea, next wee stop I'll try that one.


We're at the clinic tomorrow anyway and I know they are already doing a beta HCG because of the OHSS, so, ironically, I'm back to waiting for OTD to see if I am actually pregnant!  


The line is there, but I know that if I was reading this preg test in the lab myself (which I do as part of my job) I'd be calling it equivocal rather than positive.  


Anyway, good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow!
XX


----------



## Pookychops

Hang on in there Wendy. Fingers crossed it was just a dodgy test and tomorrow's results will bring good news.

I woke up with rather dodgy tum this morning - possibly result of eating very ripe strawberries! I'm still at home and will prob go into work later. Just waiting to see that I can keep food in me first. Am very tired - watched the apprentice last night and I woke up in night in a cold sweat as dreamt that I'd had to spend the day with Alan sugar! 

Only one more sleep......


----------



## wendycat

I must be driving you all mad! Driving myself mad!    


Done the Tesco's own brand test and the positive is almost as dark as the control line.     I am happy and relieved that I have finally got a proper BIG FAT POSITIVE, nothing faint about it!


I'm now wondering if taking my aspirin and my clexane late at night might be thinning my blood and therefore the excretion of HCG in my first morning urine, dunno, it's just theory. But I intend on taking all my tests with me tomorrow. Just to prove to them that I'm up the duff for real LOL


I'm happy and relived again now  


Pooky- Hope your tummy gets better soon.  Strawberries are lovely though aren't they.


----------



## Pookychops

Phew - that's good news  I've just had a nose at your website. You are a busy lady aren't you? How do you fit it all in? If you are in London you should go to the highgate cemeteries, east and west. The west is guided tours only and they teach you about the structure of the gravestones in Victorian times and what all the symbols mean. It's very interesting - we went a few weeks ago. We need to go back so we can do the east cemetery and then go for cake afterwards 

I should probably think about heading into work soon, am feeling a bit tearful - most probably due to not feeling well. I am determined to see arcade fire tonight! Mumford and sons are on before and  I'm really looking forward to seeing them too


----------



## Gladys07

I am sick with nerves and my pulled musvel feeling isn't there last two days.

Just read last entry on that 2ww symptoms that resulted in BFP and lady posted yesterday 9 wks preggers and has had no symptoms.

Breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pookychops

Breathe in, pause, breathe out and repeat...

They really should give us all Valium for this god awful wait and I think it's so much worse than a normal cycle wait as you have so much riding on it in terms of costs and different expectation.

Well a friend of mine went for her 12 week scan to be told that she was 15 weeks - god knows how she got her dates mixed up and she couldn't have had any symptoms or maybe she a light bleed early on. You just never know!


----------



## wendycat

*Pooky *- I'd love to go to Highgate, I've read loads about it. Thanks for looking at my site. i've been rubbish at updating lately. And the answer to how I fit it all in? I don't LOL Just had to ask for an extension on my Uni assignment, but having said that, I did manage to get a full day's work with my editor last week on the poetry collection. it's coming together really well.

Don't go into work if you don't feel like it Pooky, you being un-stressed is very important.  Do go to Arcade Fire though!

Your friend - Brilliant LOL How?

*Gladys-* I read that one too, I bet a lot of ladies find that a relief!

Wow, as the days go by the neurosis on the 2WW thread builds and builds!  I'm surprised any of us has any hair left!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Wow Wendy that is fab!!!!

I'm losing it  only 1 dp2dt  I'm scared because it was a singleton from a big batch and there's no way of knowing that it was the one. So disappointed that we couldnt go for blasts because of the clinic's days


----------



## wendycat

*Beady* - I've not heard of a clinic not taking embryos to blast solely because of their working hours. I just assumed all clinics worked a seven day week. That's awful, I really feel for you. X


----------



## suzy2509

Hi i have woke this morning with a sore throat and blocked nose! Read a few things thats this can be common. Has anyone else had any cold symptoms?


----------



## wendycat

I had a sore throat for the first few days. Think I was a bit run down.


----------



## babysparkle

Hi do you mind if another one joins?   I had 2 perfect 4 cell embryo's transferred yesterday and test on the 12th July    
I'm not sure I'd be able to keep up with everything and everyone but if you don't mind me flitting in and out I'd appreciate it  
Beadyeyes, we had our EC and ET on the same days   The hospital didn't give me a choice of blast as they only ever usually do day 2 transfers (unless you have ec on friday's then et is monday) I do find it odd that clinics/hospitals don't open 7 days a week but I'm not concerned at all about having a day 2 transfer as it's the norm for them and they seem to do a good job of getting the results! That was a mighty fine crop of eggs you got by the way   I was told they study them carefully and transfer the best looking 2 and only freeze the rest if they're top quality.


----------



## beadyeyes

It's nhs and they only do transfers on Mon, Wed and Fri. For blast we'd need Sat transfer.  are my chances scupperred?  

Babysparkles they only let us have one transferred  SET policy - we had no choice.


----------



## wendycat

Hello *BabySparkle*- welcome to the thread. Congrats on being PUPO!

*Beady*- Loads of people get pregnant on two and three day transfers, I did last time. My clinic have only just started taking embryos to blast themselves.


----------



## babysparkle

Beadyeyes, if you're scuppered then so am I so NO!!!!! We have just a good a chance as everyone else, our little embryo's are exactly where they should be, inside our cosy warm bodies. My hospital have a very good success rate and like I said they only do day 2 transfers. I can't believe your's only do set days, that's crazy. I only had 1 transferred ;ast time (I did only have 1 but still, I'd only have had 1 put back) but as it didn't work for me they suggested 2 this time. It didn't work for a number of reasons, so don't read anything into it! 
Keep positive, it will work for us


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hey all, recognise a few names from the cheesecake gang but hello to the rest   can i join please? currently on 2ww - i had 2 blasts transfered on the 20th - otd 3rd july and going insane!! xx


----------



## Pookychops

Gah! I've just been to loo and lots of brown discharge! Slightly freaky but hopefully just old blood. I knew I should have stayed at home instead of coming into work! 

I will go to the gig tonight - knicker checking in a port a loo should be interesting....


----------



## Pookychops

Double Gah! Looks like my period may have started  I just called the clinic and they said don't panic, take it easy, continue with pessaries and do test tomorrow. I just want to cry but am in the office. Dh in rush to get to a meeting so he's not that helpful and I'm never going to book tickets to see arcade fire again!


----------



## wendycat

*Michaela* - welcome to the thread congrats on being PUPO

*Pooky* - It's really common to bleed in early pregnancy, I did. Please don't lose hope yet. Thinking of you


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hi Ladies, goodluck to all of you testing tomorrow, sending loads of   and      vibes to you all.

Congrats to those who have already had their BFP  

For those who have had BFN, so sorry, I know exactly what it's like  

So glad its almost the weekend and my OTD is getting nearer  

Claire xx


----------



## wendycat

If I don't get chance to say, good luck for tomorrows patient testers!


----------



## beadyeyes

I don't know what to do! I'm supposed to be at a hen weekend this weekend in a converted barn.  It's a relaxing do - not heavy drinking or anything! It's a bunch of girls together relaxing etc. but it's a five hour drive away.  I just don't know what to do.  Should I go? I think I would if it was nearby but I just don't want to drive so far, especially away from my DH so soon after transfer. What to do?!


----------



## Gladys07

Hi ladies

Beady - only you can answer that question, that is a long drive! If you really what to go can you get a train? How close are these friends?  You may just want to rest

Pooky - No ..       I am hoping it is not really AF.     that test tomorrow says something else.

Babysparkle - welcome xx

Michaellouise - Hello hon, cheesecake buddy xx

Jess and pooky, testing tomorrow - I want to take a sleeping tablet now, I need to chill xxxx

Kimbers- you soon

Peaches, charlie - almost you too xx

Bonnie, desigal, suzy, lynne, mrs ixy,katie q,  - Hope first week was n't two bad

Beady and Kathryn - relax and look after your selves

Wendy cat and Rachel - Still smiling??

Em- Hello

Right off to eat supernoodles and relax

Dxxx


----------



## KatieQ

Good luck for tomorrows testers xxxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hope you are ok Pooky    xx


----------



## Geminimonkey

Hello 
Please can I join. 

Had ec Monday and ended up with 3 embies. 
Had et today day 3 transfer and had 2 back in 7 cell & 6 cell

OTD13th July 

This is our first ivf so feel a bit strange! 

Would love to hear how all u lovely people are getting on. I have severe endo!!

So they were pleased I got 11 eggs collected!!

Trying to rest for next few days and back to work Monday. Next two weeks will be hard

Thanks. Lucky baby dust to all

Xxxx


----------



## Ange1pie

Hi - can I be added to the list please?


Ange1pie  ICSI  3rd July




Bloated, dehydrated, skin flared up and breasts are huge - so who knows either way?!


----------



## CathrynB101

Big hello to everyone....

Wanted to wish tomorrows testers lots of love & luck, have my fingers crossed and will be thinking of you all

Sending positive vibes your way xx

Sending lots


----------



## rachybaby

Good Luck for tomorrow girls


----------



## Pookychops

Evening ladies, well I think today was pretty crappy really. Started off with stomach bug - not dodgy strawberries as I thought - then yucky coloured discharge, then a spot of light bleeding. Got home just now and did a test after not having has a wee for 5 hours and it was a big fat no! I will test in the morning but I'm sure it will tell me the same thing.

On the bright side I finally got to see arcade fire, although I did leave half an hour before the end. Mumford and sons were good too


----------



## Gladys07

Morning ladies

Pooky _ I am so sorry hon, huge hugs coming your way.  I hope you have today off work.

OMG - I have just got a   , I can't stop crying.

All ladies reading that are still to test the only symptom I had was a pulled muscle feeling.

Love you all, good luck other testers today.

Dxxx


----------



## Pookychops

Congratulations Gladys   I'm so,pleased for you.

I did another test this morning and it still said no   I had an idea it would be that after no implantation signs and getting a few spots last week. It was the same as my failed FET cycle. Oh well I'll call the clinic later and hopefully they won't make me wait ages for follow up appt. I may also consider changing clinics. We have lots to discuss.


----------



## CharliesGirl

Congratulations on your BFP Gladys!!


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies,

Its a BFN for me too.   

Congratulations D....   .... and Good Luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days xxxxx


----------



## CharliesGirl

So sorry jessica


----------



## KatieQ

CONGRATULATIONS Gladys!!!!!      

The PMA worked!!!

K xx


----------



## KatieQ

Jessica & Pooky,

Hope you are both ok, you must both feeling really sad today.
Be kind to yourselves.

   

Kxx


----------



## Gladys07

Jessica & Pooky - I am so sorry hons,        thinking of you both today.

Dxx


----------



## Kimbers101

Jessica & Pooky - So so sorry.  Take it easy today.   

Congrats Gladys, thats great news.

ATM - Well, i was naughty and tested a day early due to all this spotting i have been doing.  My result showed the faintnest of all faint lines, so much so that if i hadn't been physically staring at the test when it developed that i would have been saying it was negative.  So, i think it was positive but am not celebrating just yet.  Especially as i am spotting more redder now 

Good luck to the rest of you testing today.


----------



## Lynne scott

Days are counting down now got my letter from clinic and my test date 6th July 2 days earlier than I thought so not so long to wait. Keeping my self busy so hard not to analize every twinge !!

Congratulations gladys07 you must be feeling wonderful today enjoy !!

Very sorry that your tests were negative Jessica & Pooky its a really flat feeling but I hope you can
still have a positive outlook for the future.

All you ladies testing at the weekend good luck xxxx

(Holly can you change my test date to 6th July)


----------



## KatieQ

Kimbers - have my fingers crossed for you      
K xx


----------



## rachybaby

sorry jessicat,pooky 


Congratulations Gladys     are you pessarie free now, i feel like i've lost my stabilisers, hospital don't see any point giving anymore as we should be producing our own by now. We did the official test this morning and it took ages to appear and was faint,

sorry this is about you hope you have a fantastic day how is your DH is he over the moon  very happy for you


----------



## CathrynB101

Big hugs Jessica & Pooky   

Gadys wonderful news, so pleased for you  

Kim sounds very promising I have my fingers crossed for you...  

xx


----------



## Gladys07

Kimbers - A line is a line   Good luck xxxx

Rachy - Are you having a HCG test?  When I spoke with l clinic I demanded a HCG and progesterone blood test. No I am not pessary free I am picking them up later   

Have just booked a half day to go to hospital so will speak later.

Dx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hello all,

Wendy - I am so glad you have finally got a very dark line and hopefully managed to reassure yourself. Really good news.

Pooky - sorry you've been poorly and even more sorry for your result.   

Jessica - really sorry you did not get the result you wanted.   

Beadyeyes - said this on the cheesecake thread too but please do not worry. My clinic does not do blast transfers, only 2-day I think. And they have a good success rate. I only had a 2 day transfer too and only got three usable eggs myself. Two of them fertilised and I believe I have a chance, so so do you! I really think you should go and enjoy that hen night, too.

Dee - congrats. I am so pleased for you; you really deserve it and I had a good feeling about you!    

Kimbers - fingers crossed for you x

AFM - one week of the 2ww down, another week to go! Yesterday went to see Take That with my sister, which was fun - we had lunch at Fifteen too. Tonight DH and I are going to see the Flaming Lips, one of my favourite bands so I am looking forward to that. Just hoping to take my mind off things!


----------



## rachybaby

Kimbers - what test did you use, the one from the hospital was really faint after 3 mins gone darker now but as youre supposed to disregard that, other tests show positive tho

gladys - i think fet's are different and you need additional progesterone, and i did want an hcg test but like the incredibly practical medical professionals have said to me grrr, if it happens it happens there is nothing  you can do about it even if i knew levels what difference will it make got scan on 19th and won't really rest until then. sorry if i sound negative to you girls that got BFN


----------



## beadyeyes

Congratulations on your BFP Gladys!! That's wonderful news!

So sorry Pooky & Jessica 


I'm sooo constipated.    In a lot of pain.  Not sure I'll be going to the hen weekend at this rate


----------



## rachybaby

beadyeyes - mmmm a hen night on prune juice, not so good hope you're better soon


----------



## suzy2509

Congratulation on the BFP's so glad you you  

And so sorry for the BFN's, sending loads of hugs  

Well i am a little worried, started with this blocked nose and its no better, blocked nose sore throat and splitting head ache!!!
At first thought it is just a side effect but just hope it isn't effecting chances of it attaching!! Getting a little worried just wish it would clear 
Has anyone else had cold symptoms and how bad were they?


----------



## rachybaby

hi suzy,

yes i had cold symptoms stuffy nose and rotten headache lasted a few days then nothing few days and now headache returning and i'm BFP good luck


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks rachybaby and so glad you got your BFP    Just hope i start to feel a little better soon and get my BFP!!!


----------



## babysparkle

So sorry for those with bfn's xx  

Congrats on the bfp's xx 

Beadyeyes, I can sympathise and rang the hospital to speak to a nurse yesterday morning and she said you can take lactulose, thank goodness! 2x 10ml morning and evening (it's taken 3 doses but yay   success at last)!! xx


----------



## wendycat

So sorry Pooky and Jessica. Xxx


Cngrats gladys!


Been to the clinic this morning. The official test was very, very faint. waiting for a phone call to tell me my hcg levels now. The nurse was very pessimistic. I got good positives at 11 pm last night and 6 this morning. I just don't understand. Feeling completely crushed.


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hi i have no idea if im doin this right but here goes!!

Was hoping to be added to this list as i just had my et yday - 2 embies, 1 6 cell and 1 7 cell 

This is my 1st icsi cycle so finding it all pretty confusing so wud be good to talk to all u lovely peeps in the same situation x


----------



## nisapremier

hello ladies. hope u are all doing great. I saw this forum posted in my formal forum. Anyway, i am also in my 2ww so i decided to join u ladies who are also in the same roller coaster ride with me. I will be testing on the 6th of july, so am almost there. The funny thing is that i dont have any pregnancy signs. I feel nothing but i believe in God and am keeping my hopes high. This is my 3rd icsi. The last two ended in Bfn. I need all your prayers while i also pray 4 u all. I am really tempted to buy a hpt so i can test 2mrw morning. Pls, someone tell me what is pupo.
Baby dust to u all..... xoxo nisapremier


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Nisa - pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise   uh oh - hpts..... ive been a sucker for them, im addicted now and yet i know the result im seeing might not be true until sun!!   xx


----------



## LindaH

Hi all
I am a first timer on the forum - reading the 2ww thread has convinced me to write as it is incredible how much we all relate during this incredible, nerve wracking time of our lives!! Have to admit to struggling with alot of the abbreviations though!!  

I am on my 2ww - had 2 blasts transferred on Weds after IMSI treatment. This is our 3rd time but it is no easier! 

Holly, can you add me to the list?

Linda  IMSI  08 June.

Good luck to everyone and take care of you!

L


----------



## wendycat

Hello to the new ladies.  


My beta HCG came back at only 85.    I've got to go back on Tuesday and see what the levels are to see if it grows at all. It should be at least 200 by now.


I'm devastated.


----------



## beadyeyes

Wendy don't lose hope. Anything above 5 is a positive. I know they expect more but there are so many who don't fit the averages. Fingers crossed for you xxx

Welcome newbies 

I feel so ill. Been sick again  I'm barely eating properly and feel so weak. Just spoke to nurses who said they weren't surprised with the amount of eggs i got and as long as I'm weeing normally and can keep my fluids up I should be ok. If it gets worse then I'm to go in and they'll assess me and maybe give me IV fluids  scared and feel crap.


----------



## wendycat

Beady - so sorry you feel crap


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls, i have just got a very small amount bleed, nothing much at all but thought implatation bleeding came earlier than this?
Can anyone help please i had ec 20th june and et 25th june (blasts) and test on 6th july.
Just wondering if it still could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Bonniemac

Sorry Pooky and Jessica..  Sending  you big hugs.   

    Congrats D.xx

    Wishing everyone luck who are testing in the next couple of days.  

Sending everyone sticky vibes.


----------



## Flutterbye80

Thanx for the welcome ladies  

Pinkcat - I think my otd is 14th July. Nobody actually told me the exact date but just said yday after et to test in 2 weeks, so i assume its then? Or wud it be 13th, soz im probably thinkin bout it too much now 

Wendycat - i have my fingers n toes crossed for u    uv been thro so much!  

Beady - i hope ur feeling better soon  

Was just wondering how everyone is feeling phsically and did u all rest st after et? I lay in bed all day yday but did a bit of shopping n housework tday. My stomach feels weird, i know i shud be bloated but thought these weird crampy feelings that iv had since ec wudve gone by now. Im supposed to be flying to london tmo n goin to the wireless festival on sun but im really not sure i shud go now   does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

Jessica and Pooky - still thinking about you and sending you all my love.

Nisa - Welcome

Pinkcat - hello

Babysparkles - Hello xx

Beady - Hon I didn't have blast xx. I also forgot you had a huge crop, you may get a mild OHSS, I wouldn't go to hen, you need to stay at home and flush those empty follicles out with 3 litres of water a day. Nothing to worry about you just need to take it easy an dnot drive 5 hours away.

Suzy - I had and stil have blocked nose, sort throat and a viral infection, it won't effect anything you will be fine.

Kimbers -Keeping everything crossed for you ..    bfp

Lynne - Not long now!

Linda - Welcomexx

Katie Q - 1 week down, yeah and yes the pma did work, hope your keeping it up  x

Wendy - I    that you levels start increasing xxx take it easy.

Bonnie - Hello

Marmite - Good luck for tomorrow

Rachybaby - Keep positive hon xxx Our clinic gives us the pessaries until 12 weeksx

Cathryn - Hello x

Suzy and ALL ladies that haven't seen it yet - this link kept me sane in the 2WW, I strongly advise you read it. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Mrs Ixy - Thx for the feeling   I bought a slice of cheesecake today XX Enjoy flaming lips I was only listening to them yesterday.

Flutter - Welcome - This was my first icsi cycle, I am very fortunate. All the ladies on FF are brilliant so if you ever have any questions ask away. Should you go to wireless? How do you feel? How long is the flight? Can you stand been in a field for a day with porta loos? Ask your self a few questions you will know best xx

Angel, Peaches, Chaliegirl, Desigal, Gemini - Big hello and hope you are staying positive.

Love to you all

Dxxxx


----------



## babysparkle

Thanks for the warm welcome  

Flutter, I was relatively pain free after EC this time, although after ET I was quite crampy and VERY bloated, still a bit crampy today but not too bad. Things do take a while to settle down, and it depends on how hard they had to work to get to ovaries, how many follicles etc. My last cycle at was at a private clinic and I was told things should settle down after a few days so when it didn't I was really worried but they then changed their mind and said it can take weeks to settle and they had real issues with my left ovary which was why I was so sore. Was ready for it this time and it didn't hurt, god bless the NHS!! Hope you stop feeling sore soon xx

Pinkcat, your picture reminds me of a holiday I had in the Middle East, we were at a market and they were selling kittens in every colour you could imagine! I shall look at your pic and remember hot, sunny holidays   Completely unrelated to the 2ww, sorry!


----------



## suzy2509

Hi looks like AF has come!!   Felt a discharge and when i checked it was blood, so looks like thats it for me


----------



## Gladys07

Suzy honey please don't give up just yet, loads of ladies get a bleed. I will     it is not AF

Dx


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hey again girls, thanx for all ur advice   is great to be able to talk to ppl goin thro same thing  

Gladys - iv decided to stand Jarvis (Cocker) up. As much as I love him (n hav been slightly obsessed since 1994   ) and it wud help take my mind of things, i know im not really up to it plus if i get a bfn i will really kick myself. So i rang my chum who i was stayin with n he was fine (he didnt know i was goin thro ivf n was actually good to be able to tell sm1 else). 
And congrats to u btw!! U must be over the moon tday plus uv given a fellow 1st timer sum hope  

Babysparkle - i feel so much better now that i know uv gone thro same thing, infact u prob had a rougher time. My EC wasnt as bad as wot i expected and they got 13 eggs but it was after it that was horrible, i wasnt off the loo for hrs! Im not in a lot of pain just these old cramps n my muscles r all tired, i guess its to be expected! Il just havta take it easy this wknd   So we're pretty much at the same stage   will hopefully keep each other sane this nxt 12 days or so


----------



## Marmitelover

Congratulations to all who have got the BFP they have been waiting for, and for those who have had negatives I am really sorry.  This is such an awful time, the waiting has driven me nuts and I can honestly say this is probably up there with one of the hardest things emotionally I have been through, constantly looking for little signs that says I am pregnant but then being knocked back by sneaky little tests but then getting my hopes up again by thinking it was too early to test.  But I did a test again this morning day 16 and I have had to wait 17 days to test and it was negative! so I dont think I have much hope.  I have been an emotional wreck all day - dreading tomorrow as I know what the result will be - I think sometimes you just know


----------



## lconn

Hello girls can i join u.Ive got 1 week to go till test date.I had fet blast trasnferred on mon that was frozen on 3 day and went to 5 days (i also had 2 morulas but i couldnt have anymore transferred not recommended and sadly they wount refreeze so dont want to think what they do with them   finding it sso hard to not test.Anyway it was a natural fet so not had any sniff of meds,scan or blood test so all done on ovulation tests so fingers crossed this restores faith in natural fet.


----------



## KatieQ

Evening Everyone,

Hi to everyone who has joined us recently x

Wendy - Hope you are ok fingers crossed for you   

Jessica & Pooky - Thinking of you both   

Suzy - Hope it's not AF (did you have more than 1 embie transferred?)   

Kimbers - fingers crossed

Marmite - good luck tomorrow   

Beady - you so need some Lactulose, I know it's already been recommended, it's safe you can buy it over the counter & it really does the trick x

I am now day 7pt no real symptoms still, few cramps last night for a little while.............but it could've been wind!! LOL  
Trying to stay +ve but I'm very up and down. Been thinking a lot about what we should do if it is a BFN (it sounds -ve I know but I need a back up plan in my head to keep me going) so at least I have some definite ideas.
This TX we have had FET & I have had no constipation at all (which I always get badly -so I can really sympathise Beady - & I'm not moaning of course) & also no sore boobs. I can only  compare this FET with fresh cycles so there is no discomfort from ec obviously has anyone else found FET very different to fresh symtom / side effect wise?
I had 2 BFPs in 2009 (bio chem & mmc) but i have had a lot of sleeps since then & just can't remember how they progressed!

Hope everyone has a nice saturday, DH has fil coming around to help him sort out the mess that is our garage (not my mess I might add!!) being pupo has got me out of helping thank goodness   

K xx


----------



## KatieQ

oooh I just had a thought is daytime sleeping a symptom......................or is it just lazy!!!  

I blame Zita West I can't listen to her relaxation cd for more than 5 mins before I'm snoring - how am I meant to use her CD to relax when I can't hear it because I am asleep!!! LOL

K xx


----------



## babysparkle

KatieQ I had my et on wed and went straight to acupuncture and she put Zita on   hard to relax with needles sticking out of various body parts! Since then I've gone for a lay down to listen about 3pm, today I woke at 4.45 and yesterday it was 6pm! Oops, very relaxed indeed   we must be taking it in subconsciously surely?!xx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Babysparkle,

Today I listened to Zita for 5 mins (slept through the other 25mins of the session) & dropped off for an hour - I only woke up because my puppy started barking!

But then I felt groggy & dropped off for another hour & a half - I never sleep in the day not even on a weekend!!

Money well spent I say  

How do you find acupuncture? Ive never tried it, but am wondering if it helps? Is it expensive ( stupid question really when I think of all the money I've spent so far on tx!  LOL)

K xx


----------



## babysparkle

Hi KatieQ, I started going to acupuncture once we'd been ttc for a year and had been to the doctors to get a referral. I found it very relaxing but after 1.5 years of going it was obvious it wasn't going to help us get a natural bfp! It was £30 for an hours session and she specialises in fertility. So when I went back on wednesday she was doing treatment specifically for embryo transfers, I had needles where I'd never had needles before   ears, scalp......ouch!! Also I found I could ask her all the silly questions about foods to eat, supplements to take, all the questions that the hospital have heard thousands if times and don't really answer! 
So, it didn't help things happen naturally but I'm doing most things differently this cycle (different drugs, different hospital, different supplements etc) so I decided to go for the acupuncture as I never went last time! I know I'm  !!xx


----------



## CathrynB101

Morning ladies

Another beautiful and it's finally the weekend    

Babysparkle & Marmite - I also find acupuncture helps, it makes relax and feel less anxious.  I had a holding session following EC and have been having it a few months now.  I would definitely recommend it to you all even if it's only a few sessions around EC & ET.  I've heard some good things about acupuncture and fertility. 

Wendy & Marmite - fingers crossed      

Kim, good luck today     

Hello to all you lovely ladies   

Have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## suzy2509

Gladys - thanks for the encouragment, well i did nothing but cry last night  
but today i have no more blood beside a trace of light brown!  So i am praying it was just implantation and it's not over for me 

KatieQ - thanks and no i only had one transferred, my clinic only recommend 1.


----------



## Bonniemac

Morning Ladies

I think AF arrive this morning.   .  Not sure what to do now?

Sending sticky vibes for the rest who are waiting to test.


----------



## Gladys07

Just thought I would pop in and say good morning.

Kimbers and Marmite - You ok? 

Bonnie- Why do you think?  It may not be.  

Suzy - Did you look at that link I posted?

I did acupuncture, I didn't do for relaxation as I can think of other ways but I knew it was thickening my lining and aiding my baby palace.  It can be expensive but I found a wonderful lady who charges £35 and doesn't rush you.  Make sure you go to someone that knows what they are doing with ivf and fertility.


AFM - Been up since 3am I haven't slept properly in months.  Need to sleep.

Love to you all and have a lovely sunny day

Dx


----------



## Bonniemac

Gladys - It is very full on and have the cramps.


----------



## KatieQ

Bonnie   

K xx


----------



## Gladys07

Bonnie I am sorry   Xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Yes i had a look at the link thanks Gladys, like you say it does help to see others experiences!! Feel better today as still no full flow 

bonnie   - i myself was convinced that AF had come yesterday but have had no more just a very light brown trace.
So try and keep positive it may not be. I have bad period pains as if i am on a period aswell but no blood!!


----------



## CathrynB101

Suzy I have had the same and feeling a little confused about them   to the left and the right and they have lasted about a week now?!  

xx


----------



## Pookychops

Bonnie    hope u ok. Call the clinic if you have any worries. Keep taking the pessaries until your test date.

Suzy - fingers crossed that it's just a little bleed.  

I've had acupuncture for years now. I have a prolapsed disc and couldn't move and was on the verge of being taken to hospital for surgery and I called to cancel the acupuncture appt I had that day and they said nonsense, we'll send her round instead. It was amazing I couldn't even talk to her when she arrived as I was in so much pain.20 mins later I was standing up, with no pain and could put weight on my left leg which I hadn't been able to do for months! I still see her for fertility help and she gives lots of good advice too. It can also help with constipation and not being able to sleep. 

     that you all get BFP's


----------



## Marmitelover

Oh BFN - I knew it would be  I am going in for another round of ICSI as I dont have any embryo's left, I had FET last time, any ideas how long I will have to wait to go again?


----------



## KatieQ

So sorry Marmite!  

Don't think you will have to wait all that long at all when I did 2 almost back to back I don't remember a long wait xx

Just wondered what you all thought - day 8pt today, not cramping but have light brown discharge (sorry TMI) like before AF starts, is it too late for implantation bleed (day 2 embies) or is AF more likely?

K xx


----------



## supertrouper81

Katie: I think it is possible that it is implantation bleeding or similar. If you had 3dt then you are on 12dpo today and implantation is supposed to happen 5-12 dpo.

I am 9dt3dt today and had barely noticable light-brown discharge in my panty liners yesterday, a little bit more today (still just noticeable as a small spot in my panty liners). As worried as you are but this is my 5th TX and never had it before (and never gotten BFP) so I am telling myself that it is a good thing!


----------



## supertrouper81

Marmite: I am so sorry for you! My clinic recommends to wait until next ordinary period to start again, just to have somewhat control over the hormones in the body.


----------



## puss2cats

Hi all. Am I to late to join? 
I am FET with last 2 frosties from fresh cycle in 2002 (BFN)
Previous 2 FET had 1 transferred both BFN.
Only found out ET day that last embie was grade 4,no idea if that is good or not but didn't work.
I think they said these 2 are grade 3. 
ET was awful,painful and 1 stuck in catheter so had to go through it twice.
Bad cramps and spotting but nurses said co-codamol and its ok.
Struggling with bloaty belly but also trying to cold turkey from prescription painkillers. 
Reading all your stories is giving me both hope and dread, been crying last hour solid. Can't even relax and watch telly as it all makes me weep whether happy or sad. Must be  .
Hope you don't mind me butting in. 


Forgot to say ET was 30/6 and told not to test till 17th, surely that's more than 2ww!!!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi,

I'm wondering about implantation too! I am 5dpo / 3dp2dt (make sense?) and my embryo had 4 cells on Wednesday. Just now I've felt a couple of cramping feeling and a short sharp pains to the right hand side of where I imagine my womb is, quite low down, not far above pubic line if you get me.  Any thoughts? Is it too early for implantation?

Brown blood is old blood so it could well be implantation bleeding (I haven't had anything yet) from a couple of days ago.  When I had my trial cannulation she said I might bleed a bit - she touched the top of my womb) and I had brown spotting a day - 2 days later.


----------



## supertrouper81

beadyeyes: it might be implementation you are feeling, or just twinges as a result of the hormones. It's really hard to say. But as implementation usually occurs when the embryo is 5-12 days old, you are just in time for implementation. As far as I have understood, the implementation process takes a couple of days so it's not a one-moment-thing and might cause pain/cramping and spotting throughout a couple of days.


----------



## KatieQ

Hi There,

Supertrouper81 - it was a day2 transfer so it could be implantation according to your numbers...oh I hope so  

Puss2cats - I am so sorry that you have had such a hard time no wonder you're emotional. Have you something that you can distract yourself with? I know it sounds stupid but taking my dog for a walk or playing scrabble on the internet works for me    Someone mentionned knitting earlier. Hope you are feeling better later  

K xx


----------



## puss2cats

Thanks Katie. 
Have actually watched 5 episodes of ER!!!! How sad am I,on a boiling hot day sitting in a cold room being a couch potato.
I suppose these hormones make us feel low, so I'm not alone but sometime DH just doesn't get it.
That coupled with dieting (lost 11 lb woohoo) and withdrawing is not a receipe for happiness.
When your OTD?


----------



## babysparkle

Marmite & Bonnie  

I am going to confess I haven't got a clue about all these dpt's and dpo's etc    I've been crampy and twingy (is that a real word?) since ET so I cannot read anything into it! I was fine after EC, no pain at all. If anyone can explain how you work it all out I'd be grateful   
All I know is having special cargo on board got me out of carrying the food shopping up all the stairs   xx


----------



## Gladys07

ladies

I have a day by day chart of what is going on if you want it I can PM you .

Marmite     sorry hon.

Puss2cats - Welcome and rest up xxx

Dxx


----------



## babysparkle

Gladys07 I think I may need the chart if that's ok........  Congratulations by the way!   xx


----------



## suzy2509

Gladys - i wouldnt mind seeing that chart please


----------



## Cleobelle

Hi ET today one day 5 embie. Test day 13th July

It can't come quick enough

x


----------



## emmc2002

One week down, one week to go. I thought it'd be easier second time around. But, it's not! Anyone else find that?


----------



## beadyeyes

Gladys that would be fab if you could  

Still a bit crampy! Thanks for all your thoughts and positive vibes


----------



## KatieQ

Hi   
Puss2cats - my otd is the 10th

Emmc2002 - my 4th 2ww now hasn't got any easier for me x

K xx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Cleobelle,

Hope you are ok after ET

Kxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Does falling out/arguing/getting upset with your OH and then crying effect my embryo?


----------



## supertrouper81

pinkcat: My OTD is July 7, for the first time ever I get to do a beta. But it seems awfully late, 15dp3dt, for a beta. Doesn't it?  I am thinking of checking with my GP if it makes sense to have a beta done on Monday (11dp3dt).


----------



## supertrouper81

beadyeyes: No, fortunately not! If embryos or the implantation process was that sensitive, I can assure you that we'd be a lot less people on this planet! Don't worry about it, your embies are completely safe within your uterus, it takes a whole lot of physical power to distress them!


----------



## beadyeyes

thanks supertrouper. xxx


----------



## emmc2002

Hi KatieQ - I know I'm not alone - it really is just hideous. However, wanted to let you know that two friends who have both been through IVF both got pregnant and now have kids on their 4th round. Hope it's lucky for you too. 

One of those friends mentioned she tested day 14 after fertilisation rather than waiting two weeks after transfer. Has tempted me to get an early test in - but can't bear to get a negative early as it'll just make the week even harder. 

Em x


----------



## KatieQ

Em - Hope that 4 is lucky for me too!   (when is your OTD?)

Good luck to tomorrows testers      

K xx


----------



## babysparkle

Morning all! 
I was laying in bed this morning texting away when I sneezed........the pain!!!! Right across my pubic area, it was a long sharp pain, has anyone else experienced that? I wasn't laying completely flat, I was quite propped up and had my knees bent up, won't be sneezing again in a hurry that's for sure   
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Lisa288

Good luck to all those testing today  

2ww is longer than i thought!!! Would you mind putting me on the list? ICSI, Test date 6th July.

Lisa xx


----------



## KatieQ

Yes lots of luck if you are testing today x


----------



## supertrouper81

How are all of you doing today?

10dp3dt and I am going completely  
(tmi)  that the tiny tiny streaks of light-brown discharge - that I've never had in my 4 previous IVF attempts - were signs of implantation bleeding. Other than that most of my symptoms from first week of 2ww are gone. My breast are barely sore anymore, no more bloating or excessive burping, the metallic taste in my mouth lasted only for 4 hours yesterday morning, even my mood swings are gone and my excessive thirst and frequent peeing are also gone. The night sweats and hot flashes that I had for a couple of days until yesterday are gone and replaced by feeling cold. Still have a dry/sore throat though. And the crazy increase in sex drive that I normally get before all of my periods, while TX'ing or not, has not shown yet so that is a good sign.

Sending out a lot of      to all of us!
Hoping that all tests will show BFP!


----------



## Ange1pie

Today is OTD and it looks like it's a negative, although there is a VERY faint vertical line in the result, so still not 100% sure. TYpical, back in limbo again although I think we're clutching at straws


----------



## puss2cats

Emmc2002- my 4th 2ww and I'm going demented! Unfortunately we over analyse every twinge and symptom and the time drags.

Beadyeyes- Its the hormones. I hope crying does't matter as I seem to bawl at anything. Stay positive.

Cleobelle- Fingers crossed. Sticky thoughts.


Babysparkle- Don't forget your uterus is bulging (tmi).


----------



## beadyeyes

Hoping for you ange xxx

Just wondering - I'm 6dpo and had a 2dt. Had a tiny weeny blob of red in a bigger blob of CM... is it likely to be implantation? I thought I felt something yesterday - sharp niggly pains in my womb. Any thoughts?


----------



## emmc2002

Hi K,

OTD is Saturday 9th July. That'll be 19dp5dt. Seems really long to me but I guess at least if I've had no period by then I'm in with a better chance of it being pos. When is yours?

Can I be put on the list please - ICSI IVF - 9th July.

Thanks,

Em


----------



## rosie pie

hello ladies, I wonder if anyone can help me, Ihave had an hcg blood test 12 days post 3 day transfer today and the hcg level was 5, the clinic has said they will recheck it tomorrow as it is not a neg but is low, they have said maybe the embie has implanted late. Does any one on the website have any experiences with ladies who have gone on to have a successful pregnancy with in similar situations please?

thanks it has been a hard day.......


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi Ladies

Sorry i havent been on here for a few days.  Welcome to all the newbies.  Senting you all    for your 2ww.

Marmite & Bonnie, i am so sorry about your BFN  

Gladys -  Congrats hun.

Cathryn - Having twinges is normal.  

ATM - I started to bleed heavily on Friday so knew it was the end for us.  It was confirmed today   

Take care, Kxx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hello ladies,
*
Linda* - welcome. What is IMSI? 
*
Wendycat* - I am so sorry; you must be so worried. I really hope you get better news on Tuesday. I can only imagine what it must feel like to get a positive and then feel as if it is being stolen away from you. My heart goes out to you, it really does. 

*Beadyeyes* - hope you feel better soon.

*Jessica and Pooky *- hope you are both doing okay.  
*
Dee* - I just love that link you posted. And I am glad you had some well-deserved cheesecake...yum! I bet you can't wait for your scan. I would really like to see that chart you mentioned if that's OK.

*Flutterbye* - sounds like you have made the right decision...you would not want to do something you later ended up regretting.

*Lconn* - hi, we are testing the same day. Less than a week to go...

*Katie* - I have been thinking about what we should do it we get a BFN too. DH is very positive and doesn't really entertain such discussions but I still think about things, because as you say, it keeps you going, doesn't it?

*Suzy* - fingers crossed the blood doesn't mean anything. Lots of people bleed in the 2ww and get a BFP.

*Bonnie* - hugs to you 

*Marmitelover* - so sorry. Not sure how long you will have to wait so I can't help there (sorry!). We have to wait 6 months but that is because my DH needed SSR, and although they think they have enough frozen for another cycle, they want him on standby just in case. And SSR does something to testosterone, which takes time to recover. I guess you may well be in a different situation. But I think they would want you to have natural period before going again, anyway. 

*Puss2cats, Cleobelle, Em, Soupertrouper* - hello!

*Ange1pie *-  for you

*Kimbers *- I am really sorry xxx 

AFM - one week of the 2ww done! Found it quite hard. I did get some cramping on the Tuesday after a 2-day transfer on Friday 24th, then a bit more on the Wednesday. Nothing Thursday, then a painful cramp Friday night and another even more painful one Saturday night/Sunday morn. More painful than AF usually is but no idea what it could be. So tempting to read all sorts of things into it so have decided to forget about it, or at least try to - ha!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## LindaH

Hi

mrs_ixy - IMSI is a relatively new procedure (Lister just started using in Jan 2011). It is the same procedure as ICSI but they use a much stronger microscope (about 5x stronger) to find the sperm to inject into the egg. We had a much better result this time with our fertilisation rates than the last two times - and it only took them 90mins total to find 11 Grade 1 sperm instead of 4 hours the last time.

From reading the forums there are a few other clinics around the country using it - CARE seem to, and apparently they do not charge any extra for it. No such luck for us though...

Here is an NHS article on it - although I doubt they use it yet.
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2008/07July/Pages/NewIVFtechnique.aspx

L

/links


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hi girls hope we're all keeping ok?

I'm feeling much better physically but dont know about mentally! I am so snappy? Does crinone gel effect ur hormones or is it just the stress? I had a nice day at the parents tday n went for a walk along the coast in the sunshine n all, then came home n gave dh a hard time, lol. Then again he did go to his mates last nite, sat up drinkin n didnt come home til 11am tday 

Babysparkle i hvnt stopped sneezing tday! Bloody pollen! Smtimes a bit of pain but mostly none. Im worried it will affect the implantation as doc said no big 'o's were allowed n a sneeze is supposed to be similar. I know its silly but cant help wondering!   Sorry iv prob got u worried now 2!! 

Kimbers thanks for ur welcome at such a hard time. So sorry it didnt work out for u 

Mrs Ixy i know ur right, this is too important to take any chances...but i cud be watching Pulp rite now  my friend says hes gonna dedicate the song babies to me  Anyways   for ur 1ww, wish i cud put ur mind at rest about ur cramps but i hav no idea!

Good luck to all the testers tmo x


----------



## KatieQ

OOH Just lost my whole post that I'd been writing - HOW annoying x

In Brief

Am still cramping with a bit of brown blood - not sure if it's the beginning of the end   

Kimbers - Really sorry about your result   

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow

Hope you are all ok this evening

K xx


----------



## babysparkle

Flutterbye the things we worry about  At the time I was more worried about the pain but then I started worrying it was at a crucial time! So we're both ever so slightly  Anyway I was googling it, as you do and came across this sentence

 Many patients are worried that if they cough or sneeze , the embryo will "fall out". However, remember that this is physically impossible.

I had crinone last time and I was a bit more hormonal than this time but it could be down to other factors as well. How are you finding it? I opted for cylogest this time, mainly because I've been on completely different drugs this time so I was keeping to that theme, again !

Hope everyone else is ok  xx


----------



## Cleobelle

Hi Ladies

Just an update. Had ET yesterday. Been having some light cramping today and just trying to be really positive

It is going to be a long 2 WW

Cleobelle x


----------



## Flutterbye80

I know babysparkle wot r we like! I think i actually read smthn like that a while ago n thought to myself 'imagine thinkin that, some women r silly', now im one of them!!  Think it was coz i was told i cudnt hav an 'o' that got me thinkin too much, i think my docs just not allowing me any fun! This is my 1st cycle n its on nhs so im just doin wot im told, they dont discuss much with u to be honest. But its all gone well so far. I hope u find using the different drugs works for u  

Hi Cleobelle good luck for nxt 2 wks, stay positive


----------



## supertrouper81

Cleobelle: The 2ww feels a lot longer than it is. First week is usually fine but as you enter 2nd week, you'll go bananas just like the rest of us ;-)  Just hang in there and know that having cramps - light or heavy - is very usual for most ladies in the 2ww irregardless of whether they get a BFP or BFN. Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get a BFP at the end of this crazy wait! Just stay positive!

Flutterbye: If you feel that you would like to know more from the clinic, ask them! Some doctors think that their knowledge should not be shared outside of the glosious world of doctors, but you have a right to know what they are doing to your body and why. So if you feel that you want to know more, demand of them that they let you! Good luck!

babysparkle: Even when on the exact same meds (and dosages), each cycle is different and symptoms can differ. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there is something growing inside you that is causing your symptoms!

KatieQ: Oooh, I am really hoping that your not more than 8 months near the end. As long as it's brown it's nothing to worry about and can even be a good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed!

mrs_ixy: Just one more week, hang in there! 

Hope all of you are feeling dandy this morning! 
AFM, I am 11dp3dt and trying to keep myself out of the loony bin


----------



## supertrouper81

pinkcat: sorry, forgot to tell you that I'm doing a FET this time. Thanks for updating the list!


----------



## KatieQ

Morning!

Would like to say I had a lovely sleep & woke as fresh as a daisy. However was still listening to Bloody Zita at 3am tying to drop off - too much on my mind I guess.

Still feeling twingy but no AF...................yet   

Supertrouper81 - only 3 more sleeps for you     

Hope everyone has a good day

wishing you all 

K xx


----------



## suzy2509

Well i have done a test this morning which is 14dpo, as this brown showing of blood was driving me crazy!!

and...... 

It just doesn't seem real!! 
Over the moon

Am i right in thinking that it couldnt be a false positive on day 14dpo?


----------



## KatieQ

Hi

I forgot to mention

Rosie pie - Hope you are ok this morning - I don't have any stories for you, but am thinking of you & have my fingers crossed that you HCG is on the up      

K xx


----------



## KatieQ

OOOh Suzy our replies just crossed.............

OMG a BFP!!!!!      YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY

  
K xx


----------



## FlyingGirl

Congratulations suzy....I tested 13dpo or 8dp5dt whichever way you look at it and got a BFP. Just waiting for a second HCG test on Wednesday to check levels are rising. 

I have been moved on from a previous thread...hell to you all and good luck to the girls from my previous thread who are testing today. 

I had DEIVF in alicante...ET was 21 June. hcg 66 13dpo. Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks and I think my hcg has soared as today I feel as sick as a dog and my head is pounding....love pregnancy signs!!!!!

Sending baby dust to you all....

Xx


----------



## KatieQ

FlyingGirl - Congratulations to you!!

  
Kxx


----------



## emmc2002

I had fresh blood when I went to the loo first thing. 14dp5dt. Not feeling optimistic. Wondering if I should do a test now anyhow to see - although have missed first morning pee. 

Big congrats to all those with BFP - gives me hope!

Em x


----------



## KatieQ

Em - It is quite early to test   

Is it red blood?

Hope you are ok    

    
K xx


----------



## suzy2509

Am i right in thinking that it couldnt be a false positive on day 14dpo?


----------



## emmc2002

Hi KatieQ - it is red blood. Couldn't wait so just did a test and it was negative. Will have to see what happens now and if no more blood then I guess we're still in with a chance. But, doesn't feel good. :-(


----------



## KatieQ

Suzy - I Just googled & it seems the trigger shot takes approx 8-10 days to leave your system, but everyones system processes it differently so there is no hard & fast rule. It seems a false + ve is unlikely. How long ago was your trigger Suzy?

Em -When is OTD? Perhaps you just aren't producing enough hcg for it to register yet?

    

  K xx


----------



## peaches123

girls i cant believe it was blededing yest and done test lastnite had a bfn this morning its all changed i had a POSITIVE !!!!!!

yeesssss!!!! i cant believe it xx


----------



## Lynne scott

Morning Ladies,

Started bleeding yesterday, but still feel sick and funny taste in my mouth so confusing.

Due to test wednesday morning but going to buy a test today and do it in morning will be 10 days after day 5 embro transfer. 2 went in so you always hope that maybe one is still hanging on. 

This will be our last shot as cannot put myself through this again my daughter is 5 and my son is 4 and they really want a baby brother or sister so I feel I am letting everyone down. ( I had an ectopic in 2004 and another in 2009) so IVF was only option for bigger family.

Feel heartbroken but have to stay happy for the family.

Big hugs to all of you with negative tests.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX

Lynne


----------



## Lynne scott

Hi Peaches

Just seen your post that is fantastic new and given me hope !!!

Am going to test in morning and really hope it will be positive.

Lynne


----------



## KatieQ

Lynne -     Stay hopeful      - look at what Peaches just posted! xxxx

Peaches - OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    ..................Another BFP yay!! Bet you can't believe it our bodies are amazing aren't they 

K xx


----------



## emmc2002

Peaches - that's brilliant! Sorry to ask such detail but did you have red blood? I have that today [along with neg test] so have been assuming the worst. However, you give me hope! I am 9dp5dt.

K - OTD is Saturday 9th - ages away! But this is day 14 since fertilisation...

x


----------



## suzy2509

KatieQ said:


> Suzy - I Just googled & it seems the trigger shot takes approx 8-10 days to leave your system, but everyones system processes it differently so there is no hard & fast rule. It seems a false + ve is unlikely. How long ago was your trigger Suzy?
> 
> Em -When is OTD? Perhaps you just aren't producing enough hcg for it to register yet?
> 
> 
> 
> K xx


 Hi Katie - I took my trigger shot on the 18th June, was due to test on wednesday 6th.
Its probably me just being daft, its just so hard to believe its finally happened and because i have done it early i still have that doubt!!
Hubby already telling people!! dont want to have to tell them we were wrong!!


----------



## KatieQ

Suzy - I so understand     xxx

So many of us have waited for such a long time & to finally finally get the result that you have so desperately wanted must seem unreal xxx

Have you had any symptoms so far?

I am now day10pt - keep thinking it's all over (cramping & brown blood) - but I still seem to be hanging in there by my fingernails...........no AF yet

K xx


----------



## suzy2509

KatieQ - Sounds the same as me, only had a few twinges and that up until day 11 when i started with brown blood and cramping.
I still have the brown blood and period pains/cramps.
I was speaking to a girl yesterday and she had the same and brown blood carried on for a few weeks.
Hopefully a good sign for you too!
Just bought a couple more tests so will wait and do another first thing tomorrow and then one wednesday when i should have tested.


----------



## peaches123

Lynne Scott don't let it get u dwn yet I had two envies transferred was bleeding on my otd and this morning got the result I wanted hope you get a bfp good luck xxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Congrats on the BFPs! Amazing!! 

Hugs for bfns, I'm so sorry xxxx

Nothing much to report... A week since egg collection today... Still got a week and four days til test day though!


----------



## babysparkle

So sorry for the bfn's    

And congratulations on all the bfp's!!


----------



## FlyingGirl

Oh lordy lord ....just re read my post and have put hell instead of hello!!!! Apologies !!!! Was on the train!  

Xx


----------



## kirsthull

Hi ladies good luck to you all just had me first ivf and have got 2 embies on board but no frosties   so got everything crossed. my OTD is 15th july xx


----------



## supertrouper81

Wow, so glad to see so many BFPs here!!! Congratulations to all of you! 

Big hugs to those of you who've gotten BFNs      

AFM, I was supposed to contact my GP this morning to see if I could have a beta done today but somehow I managed to forget that this morning .... in other word, I didn't have the guts. Let's see if I'll be braver tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies

Quick hello.

Peaches, Suzy, Flying girl -  well done ladies, 

Lynne - is it really over ?   

Kimbers - so sorry hon   

Emma - Bug hugs  

Hello every one else on 2ww about to test etc. loads of    

Dxx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Kirst,
Good luck on your 2WW     
K xx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi All,

Starting to get really twitchy now  every day for the last 3 days at about lunchtime I have thought AF has been about to start & still hasn't - wondering if meds are holding it at bay??

This 2nd week of the 2ww is definately harder than the first for me, I'd forgotten how crazy it drives you   . Tried to remember what it was like from previous tx ......................must have blanked it out in my head as an experience I'd rather forget LOL.

How is everyone else feeling today?

      to you all!!

K xx


----------



## beadyeyes

I've been starving all day!! Fancying anything and everything! I'm only 7dpo! Is that even a possible symptom? I do remember waking up starving when i had my chemical pregnancy and that's what made me test but that was about 14dpo and the pregnancy was gone by 21dpo.


----------



## LindaH

Afternoon All!

Congrats to all the BFP's out there - great news.

Hugs and thoughts with those BFN's.

I agree with the consensus that the 2nd week is definitely the longest... roll on friday! I have not bought a test yet so I am not tempted to do it early!

AFM - not really feeling much at all. Some muscle pulls down my sides which is odd, although I have a nagging cough from the horrendous cold I had while doing the treatment drugs, so not sure if I pulled something! It seems so different this time as I was over stimulated the first two times so had quite a bit of cramps, indegestion etc - not nice.  

L xx


----------



## Hannie29

Hi Everyone 

Can I join. My test date is Friday 8th July. I am getting nervous as I have had some brown discharge (TMI) and now Im panicked had a good old cry today. My EC was 22/06 and ET was 25/06.

I see alot of you are writing dpo and pt I am not sure what these mean can anyone help?

Thanks

Hannie xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi hannie - welcome and hope you ok, i too have had brown discharge and have still got a BFP today!!
DPO means days past ovulation, so the 23/06 was day 1 for you, so your now 12dpo.
Hope this helps


----------



## Hannie29

Wow congrats. You have given me lots of hope. Still just want to get to friday ... keep running the toilet every 5 mins x


----------



## bunnynose

Hey ladies, I am now 4 days post a 5dt and starting to go mad!! Am not feeling anything different, but I know it's too early yet, just feelin' so impatient! Sending    to all those ladies in the 2WW at the mo,    for BFPs all round....

My details: 
Bunnynose  FET  OTD = 11th July 2011

thanks all,
Bunnynose
x


----------



## Pookychops

Morning all, wishing you all the best on your 2ww. It's a nerve wracking time with lots of over analysis of every little twinge and you will go slightly       for lots of bfps for you all!

Wendycat - how are you? Do you have your second test today?     that everything is ok for you. 

Pooky


----------



## emmc2002

So happy for all those BFPs - well done ladies! 

Thoughts are with those of you that have a BFN. 

I'm 99% certain that it's a BFN for us this time as have period but will do one last test Sat as instructed.

Hugs, Em x


----------



## CharliesGirl

Morning ladies, hope you are well.

I got my blood results back this morning and OMG it is  

I cant believe it as when i woke up this morning I have a small amount of dark brown blood when I wipe so was convinced AF was coming.

My HCG result is 9666 - does anyone know what this means?

Claire xxx

 to all


----------



## Gladys07

Claire OMG That is bloomin fantastic!!!!!! My HCG was 631 14dpt and I looked up on this chart and looks like mine was in line with twins and I think your is too

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

          

/links

xx


----------



## supertrouper81

Claire, wow that's fantastic!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Wow charlie!!! Congratulations! Definitely a high reading! Xxx


----------



## munchkin35

wow charliesgirl!!
                        congrts hunni      sooo pleased for u - u r giving me hope in my 2ww!!


----------



## supertrouper81

Just called my GP's office to have the beta scheduled for Thursday. Am getting increasingly more nervous. This second week of 2ww differs from the previous 4 attempts (that were identical in terms of symptoms) but not sure whether it's due to the Clexane and Levothyroxine or something else.

Keeping my fingers crossed for those of you who will test today!


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hi girls, thanks for your care  .  I still cant believe it, it doesnt seem real.  My scan is on the 01st August.

My symptoms in the 2ww were indigestion (quite bad), wanting to wee all the time, tender boobs (only slightly) and bloating and cramping.

For all those are are due to test this week I will be   for you and hope you achieve your  

Claire xx


----------



## KatieQ

Morning all, 

Claire -  YAYYY!! BFP     

Congratulations!!!! - & your HCG is soooooooooo high (could you be having twinnies?) did you have 2 embies put back?

Emm2002 - got my fingers crossed for you   

Wendy - Hope you are ok, & that those levels are on the rise     

Gladys - Twins OMG!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok today.

K xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Here are my symptoms: fuller, veiny boobs that are sore, hungry all of the time, tiny weeny bit of cramping. Could that be all due to the progesterone and estradiol valerate though?


----------



## CharliesGirl

Hi Katie - yeah I had 2 embies put back in so it may well be twins


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations Charliesgirl!! That's excellent


----------



## bump14

Hi ladies,
Congratulations on all the BFPs   

You all seem to be talking about analysing every twinge on the 2 ww.  I am 3 days post 5 day transfer, but i havent felt anything.  Is this normal?  Is it just too early?  I just thought that I might feel something around now as this was around implantation time?   
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## supertrouper81

bump14: To be honest, nothing and everything is normal during the 2ww ;-) .... there's really no telling. Some ladies get BFP without a single symptoms, some get BFN. Others get BFN even though they seem to have every pregnancy symptom known to man, others get BFP. And then you have all kind of varities in between. So I wouldn't worry about it! If you are 3dp5dt today that means that your embryo is 8 days old and implantation usually occurs when the embryo is between 5-12 days old. But not all women get any symptoms when the embryo is implanting or thereafter. I have personally read through every single page (about 206 of them) in this forum (ladies in waiting) and can tell you that there are many many women who have not felt a thing and yet turned out to be pregnant. 

Either way, 3dp5dt is usually way too early to feel any real pregnancy symptoms. If you feel anything, it's more likely to be caused by the meds you're on.


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hiya everyone, my ODT is 15th of July, had EC wen the 29th 14 eggs collected only 3 fertilised, ET on fri the 1st (second day transfer), 2 embryos transferred grade 2, not that positive but cheeping my chin up. Today are 5 days since ET, is it too early to have  symptoms because my boobs are sore and I eat, about half an hour ago, half of a jar of pickled cucumbers and feeling tired, but in the same time I am wandering if I am making up all this symptoms. Anyway good luck to you all ladies with the 2ww and hopfully we all get a BFP xx


----------



## bump14

Thanks


----------



## babysparkle

Also we must remember the booster injection is probably still lingering in our systems and as it contains the pregnancy hormone that may also be why we are getting symptoms! So, I'm keeping positive and believing it can happen but at the same time I am realising that anything I feel could also be down to medication. That's why there's no early testing going on in this camp!! 
 to everyone xxx


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hi girls hope ur well. Congrats to the bfpers! 

Emmc will be   for u

Hi bump14 im like u my embie is 8 days old n i hvnt really felt anything since et. I think supertrouper and babysparkle r right tho, so try not to worry, if u wont i wont  

Hi coombsa ur symptoms cud be because of the meds but u just never know, stay  

Supertrouper good luck for thurs  

God im actually looking forward to goin into work tmoro, this waiting is driving me mad!

 to everyone


----------



## toria77

Hi Ladies, can I join you?? I'm not PUPO yet but should be tomorrow (day 5)

I had EC on 1st, 31 eggs and 23 fertilised. As of yesterday they were all still going, maybe a bit slow and down to a Grade 2. Coz of the number they decided to go to blasto and it being day 4 I've not heard how they're doing.

Really nervous that we'll get there tomorrow and they say non are good enough!! Oh well can't stress to much.

Tor x


----------



## margesimpson

Hello all,


Can I join you please? The 2WW is really starting to get to me! I know what Supertrouper says is true - rationally there's no point analysing every twinge/cramp, but my heart leaps and sinks so often during the day that it's exhausting! 


Toria - sorry, I haven't had any personal experience with IVF, but you've got lots of fertilisation so hopefully there'll be some good strong blasts by tomorrow     


Flutterbye - work can be a good distraction, but feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble and just going through the motions. I'm at the stage in the 2WW when most other things seem rather trivial and irrelevant. I'm so glad I haven't told anybody anything that's going on - it's far easier to keep the facade up!


Mx


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Marg & Toria!

Toria - you got a huge amount of eggs! I am sure that you will have some embies to put back tomorrow   

Marge - I am completely with you on the heart leaping & sinking so many times - I cannot help but obsess!!

K xx


----------



## margesimpson

That was spooky! Just got a call from the clinic - cue stomach lurch! But they were just checking everything was ok. Told them that I was very tempted to test today and asked if the trigger would still be in my system and they advised that it could be and I would be better to wait till Friday and get the bloods done. We'll know by the end of the day.     
Mx


----------



## toria77

Hi margesimpson, how weird is that, I've just had a call from my clinic. Almost had a heart attack!! Thankfully they were just calling to change the time of my ET tomorrow. She didn't say anything about the embies so either they've not looked at them today or everything is going good!!

Tor x


----------



## margesimpson

let's assume everything is looking good!


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just a update did another test this morning and got positive again    seems a little faint still though.
But at least its positive!! 
So my test date was supposed to be tomorrow so will do another in the morning then ring clinic, 
already got booked in with GP on thursday.

hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## littleoldlady

Hi ladies 
Can I join you too? My day 5 ET was 2 July and OTD 15 July but will be on holiday then so doing pee test on 14 July and will do blood test if negative. I don't have any symptoms that I didn't have on the drugs already (a bit of nausea, the odd leg or fleeting tummy cramp) so I wonder if there's anything in there any more. DH is trying to wrap me in cotton wool, doesn't want me using the stairs instead of the lift, thinks I shouldn't cycle to work tomorrow, shouldn't wheel my poor old ma a few hundred yards in her wheelchair from a restaurant to her house tonight, etc, etc. I'm trying to keep active to keep my mind off things.  At work its OK but at home its the elephant in the room, isnt it? We're only back two days from Brno, don't know how I can stick 2 weeks of this, does it get easier?
LOL


----------



## Jue jue

Hi 

  Can I join?
  I am on day 6 post iui 

  Jue


----------



## littleoldlady

DH spoon feeding me lemon sorbet, on second thoughts I could handle being pampered a lot longer than 2 weeks


----------



## supertrouper81

Welcome Toria, Jue, Marge, coombsa and littleoldlady!

littleoldlady: don't want to spoil your evening but it actually gets worse, by the second week you'll be ready for the looney bin!


----------



## Lauras0612

Hello Girls

Can I join please? 3dt on 30th June, ICSI, OTD is 12th July.  I think I am going mad, analysing every little twinge and my eyes are sore from being on the internet constantly!!

Good luck to you all.

Laura x


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Hi lady's can I join. Going out my mind I had a 5 day blast put back on the 2nd July and test on the 11th.  We decided on just one egg going back now I think I'm regretting it now.


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks OTD - July 13th


----------



## KatieQ

Hi to all the Ladies who have joined this thread today   

Lots of luck to all of tomorrows testers        

K xx


----------



## Lins74

Morning ladies can I join you please.

This is my fourth ICSI I had two grade one embryos (9&8cells) transferred on 3rd July otd 17th July.
We had three embryos left that the clinic wanted to watch and see if they got to blastocyst sadly they haven't made it I'm praying the two I have on board have continued to grow. The thing is when we were on our way to the clinic on Sunday they phoned us and said to wait and have a day five transfer I'm so pleased I went with my gut instinct and had a day three transfer as might of have nothing viable to transfer. 
Trying to stay occupied and my mind busy over the next two weeks. I have been resting a lot will start pottering around more from tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is surviving the two weeks 

Love from

Lindsey xxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi newbies  fingers crossed everyone.

Not much to report except quite a bit of cramping last night at 8dpo and achey legs/back. When I had my brief chemical naturally the day I found out I also had really achey legs...


----------



## AliG63

Hiya,
Can I crash in?  On my 2ww but not had any real symptoms so far- due to test 11th.  8days past 5dayt with 2x frosties and feeling despondent.  To cap it all, tested yesterday- TEsco kit! and came back neg. Know I've tested too early but feel the writing's on the wall already. Should I retest in 2 days time?
Any advice ladies would be appreciated. Big congrats for all the BFP's    and commiss for the BPN's..    know well how you feel  

Ali Xxx


----------



## toria77

Morning Ladies

No ET for me today, the embies are a bit slow so hopefully going in tomorrow unless they don't make it.

Tor x


----------



## suzy2509

AliG63 - hi just wanted to say think it is too early to test especially with a tesco one, as i tested day 14 dpo which is one day more than you, first with a clearblue and got a positive (a little faint but positive) then i did a tesco one like you and was negative.
Think you would be better getting a clearblue one as they are more accurate and wait another day or 2.


----------



## Lynne scott

Hi Ladies

Bleeding really heavy yesterday feels like miscarriage which is sad am going to do a test in the morning to put everything to rest.

Really scared about what happens now, seems like this has been all I have been thinking about for the last 2 years. Need to keep my chin up the little ones. My youngest starts school in september so will feel so lost !!!!!!

So excited for all you BFP's good luck with scans I bet 3 weeks seems like an age to wait but will be magical when you see heart beat or 2 for the first time.

Lynne

XXXX


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you too please? I had 2 x blasts transfered Monday 4th July and OTD is 15th. Seems a life time away! This is my seventh 2ww and it doesn't get any easier. Am still going slightly 

*Bump14* - symptoms are so hard to decipher. On the 5 cycles that I got a BFN, I got some symptoms on some and not others. All meds related clearly. However, with the cycle that worked with DD, I had VERY sore (.)(.)s for about 3 days before OTD. As implantation can occur between about day 5 and 12, it's not surpirsing that you're not feeling much. I also had a tiny (and i mean miniscule!) spot of brownish blood a few days before I tested positive. However, if this had been at night, I'd probably never have noticed. It's so hard but try not to analyse things too much 

*Tor* - fingers crossed those embies get growing for you 

*Lynne* - sending a big 

Right, I really have to tidy up this house a bit!! Love to all and hang in there xx


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks for adding me

Lynne Scott , im sorry i feel for you i really do.  It is very very emotional

Good luck to the BFP's

AliG63 - like you I tested early, this morning  day 7 to be exact with a clear blue, and the words "not pregnant" took my breath away.  

In my heart of hearts feel it didnt happen this time so rang clinic to ask them to prepare prescription for next month.  It keeps me sane to plan ahead.  I know its not over til its over though so will be updating my diary with any symptoms (none today) and keeping an eye on you guys here too. 

Best of luck to everyone, such brave women.

Jue


----------



## beadyeyes

Tor - hope embies are growing big and strong.

Lynne - big hugs xxxx

Pinot your test date is the same as mine! Fingers crossed.

Afm I am struggling today. I feel like all my symptoms are imagined/a result of the Meds. I'm 9dpo and am not testing till 18dpo. I just can't see me ever getting a BFP. I'm worried because of the one, 4 cell embryo. I don't want to do this again. I know so many people do have to do it so many times - why am I special? xx


----------



## suzy2509

Well today was my proper test day and got another  
Rang clinic and wanted me to have a scan in 3 weeks but i go on holiday a few day before and said cant have
it before i go as they wouldnt be able to detect the heartbeat!! 
So they said i will have to wait till i get back so i am not booked in till 12th August!!
Would have been nice to have the scan before i go but its something to look forward to coming back for i suppose.


----------



## Lins74

Just had update from clinic our remaining embryos no good they said just need to keep fingers crossed for the ones they transferred - I know I shouldn't worry but feel quite anxious now

X


----------



## munchkin35

Hi ladies,
            Can I join u please? I am 6 days into 2ww if u count et day, which was last friday (1st) - so test on 14th!!!!! Very very scary, feeling a bit negative today as not got any symptoms and I feel that I should have some if it's worked, tyring hard to have pma!! 

Alig63 - good luck when u re-test hope its good news for u  

Tonia - Hope your embies continue to divide and are ready for et for u tomorrow  

Lynne Scott -    hope everything is ok

Pinot - good luck with your blasts, 7th time lucky    

Jue Jue - Those clear blue tests are harsh when it says "not pg" it just rubs it in dosnt it, I might not get one of those just in case  

Beadyeyes -   good luck hope it works 4 u, this 2ww is so hard and I know how u feel I feel the same today 

Sazy2509 - congts!!     brilliant news!!

Lins74 -


----------



## JessLange

Hello there!! Please could you add me to your details! 1st ICSI on 26th June and otd on 8th July. Feeling a bit sad at the moment and could really do with being part of something here, if only if it is to cry!!

Jess x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies im not sure if i can join you all or not, im in my 2ww and im on 100mg Clomid. Iv been getting spotting that started off pink on 9dpo and now it is a browny colour 11dpo. I did a test this morning which came back BFN, and i just wanted some people to chat to as im feeling a bit down at the moment... i thought the spotting was a good thing as i have never spotted before but manybe its just my AF on its way?? I also have pains in my lower stomach.


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Really down today. Any symptoms I had have all gone. This our first try at ivf  So don't know how I should be feeling. Just need a pick me up. Test on the 11th. Seems so long away. We are going to go away for a few days to take our mind off it.


----------



## suzy2509

hi rang clinic again to check that the brown discharge i have been having is ok, spoke to nurse and she said as long as it doesnt increase or turn red it should be fine. She did say sometimes they give ladies another pessarie to take to stop the discharge.

But she wasnt happy that i was having to put scan off for a couple of weeks, so she has booked me in just before i go so even if they cant yet detect the heart beat they will know it is growing in the correct place and everything and then go back when i get home, so they can check heartbeat.

So i am glad i rang back so i will feel better when i know everything is as it should be before i go away


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations Suzy2509!! That's excellent and great the the clinic will scan you before your holiday. Going anywhere nice?xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks, we are going to France for 2 and half weeks, parents have a holiday home over there and its the best place to relax!!
Can't wait  

I did say though i would change holiday dates if needed though as i don't want to jeopardise anything!


----------



## nisapremier

hello ladies, hope u are all doing great with your 2ww. Congratulations to all the ladies that have tested +ve. For the ladies who got bfn's. I wish u guys a great life ahead. I really know how u feel cos i have been down that road twice and i know its not easy but know that God has something better for u.
Mrs Barrack, u must not have any signs. I had same story like urs but ended up today with a bfp.
For all the ladies who tested with me today, i hope u guys acheived your dream.
I tested today 06/07/11, and to God be the glory its POSITIVE. My clinic test with urine. No beta hcg. I have my scan 3 wks from today. I need ur prayers and support. I am having diarrhoea today from food poisoning which i got from fast food restaurant takeout i had yersterday nite. my clinic gave me thalazole which am taking now.
For the rest of u who are yet to test, i wish u all positives.
Baby dust to u all....


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Ladies - Is it ok if I join?


As of 45 mins ago I'm PUPO!!!
I've had a bumpy ride as only 1 of my 10 eggies fertilised so didn't think I would be here, but someone smiled down on me today & I've had a grade 1 embie put back 2 days since EC.

Fingers crossed all you ladies have your dreams come true.

xxx


----------



## AliG63

Hiya,

Suzy- Big, big Congrats  Thanks for yr advice, know it's a bit early to test but still feel pretty negative!  ps Hope you have a great hol. you can relax nowa bit 
PinkCat- yeah ,it's early, but couldnt resist  oh well.. I've suffered for it 

Littleoldlady- I really empathise. I've got virtually no symptoms -in fact, no symptoms  but your test date is after mine, so don't despair. 

Mrsbarrass (great name!) Good luck to ya! .same day testing.  

Lynne scott.   Stay strong. I've been there . Its horrible, but don't give up 

beadyeyes, Munchkin- Feel like you. don't give up. hang i there   

Pinot,Lins74, Laura, Jue Jue, Jess lange and  anyone else I've forgotton, Good luck!!!!

Think we all need double whiskies to get us through. yes know we can't but blimin need it 
lots love Ali Xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Goodness it's hard to keep track of everybody but oddly reassuring to know that the 2WW turns us all into basket cases!   


Suzie - massive congratulations and great that they'll scan you before you go - you'll be able to relax a little more - but you'll still be afraid to believe it probably!
Nisapremier - huge congratulations - I'm just hoping this is the start of a run of BFP!     
Peahead -I'm sure you've been told this before, but it only takes one and this could be the one that will become your baby!     


Mrsbarrass - it's not over until the witch/AF arrives. It could be the drugs were giving you the symptoms but they're clearing out your system now and it's too early for any pregnancy symptoms     
Vic - if it's not red, try to keep the faith. Brown blood is old blood and could just be implantation with those timings     


Jess - my OTD is Friday too - these last few days just get harder and harder. You flip between having a bit of hope as AF hasn't arrived and being totally convinced it's going to start any minute! I've been padded up all day just in case!   


Munchkin - the 2WW wait really drags. I'm embracing box sets and audiobooks to try to avoid being on her ALL day! It's like I'm looking on here for a mystical insight into my result!   


Lins - all the best for the beanies on board!     


Beady - I'd be testing early    - day 18 - that's such a long time to make you wait!   


Juejue - but not that early! Give it time, it might turn about!     


Pinkcat - I had to come over here, I'd be boring everyone not cycling with my obsessing!   \\
Hi and best of luck to everyone else,
Mx


----------



## leinlondon

Just wanted to wish all the girls who were posting on the other thread (lilygirl's) that got locked loads of luck for Friday... Too many lovely people on here for me to keep track of I'm afraid! (sorry)

Am holding out to test on Friday xx fingers crossed for all of you waiting to test xx


----------



## beadyeyes

I've decided not to test early! Going to be a good girl 

Hi peahead! I had one embie transfered on day 2 as well! I test on the 15th which is ages away (and 18dpo!!) noticed you are testing in 2 weeks, wonder why my hosp wait so long!

Thanks for all the hugs everyone. Just had a a 2 hour rest - fell asleep listening to Zita!


----------



## Mrsbarrass

ALI.... i will be thiking of u on monday are u doing it yourself or going for a blood test??

PEAHEAD...... i only takes one  got everything crossed for u 

i feel so much better now reading all what u guys have said thanks so much


----------



## munchkin35

I also want to say ty to everyone as I am also feeling much more positive now - still no symptoms but holding hope!!! I have decided that the 2ww should be re-named 2wm = 2 weeks of madness!!!    
Look forward to chatting to u all in the days to come


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Everyone, 
Not having a good evening   

Had cramps & brown blood days 9 & 10pt, yesterday was day 11 & it had stopped, just starting to think that it may be ok & lo & behold they are both back with a vengance on day 12. This is like some form of torture, you just get your hopes up a tiny bit only for them to come crushing right back down - Great............I don't think!

So many ladies have joined over the last day or so I can hardly keep up!!
Hello to you all & wishing you  

Hope everyone is ok

K xx


----------



## toria77

Evening Ladies

I'm bricking it over tomorrow. It's only ET but I'm scared they're gonna call in the morning and say that non of them have carried on and we're left with nothing!!!

Oh well, Apprentice is on so will have something to distract me!!

Tor x


----------



## nutmeg

Hello ladies

May I join you? I had FET today with 2 mid quality blasts onboard    Will get to know you all over the next 10 days or so


----------



## AliG63

Mrsbarrass-  going for Hcg blood test  and not hopeful! Hope you have a good few days away.Try chill althou not easy   Shame we can't drink innit? (althou did have small glass of rose-not gonna beat myself up )

Congrats Nisapremier !!  Did you really have no symptoms and get a bfp??  

Katie- All good signs, cramps and brown blood. I had that 1st time around when I had my bfp.

Think toria summs it up for us all in the 2ww 'bricking it!!!' 

AliXxx


----------



## KatieQ

Ali - praying that you are right    seem to remember cramping & stuff when I had my BFPs (but not this much)

Toria - All the very best for tomorrow - Hope you have some beauties to put back      

Nisapremier - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! on your BFP   

Suzy - Glad you are getting your scan before you go away to put your mind at rest - the rest will do you good after all this stress!

Beadyeyes - you are being very good about not testing early, your OTD is the 11th isn't it? Mine is the 10th if I still have no AF by sat the 9th may do it then, but as I keep cramping & stuff the thought of testing earlier has crossed my mind - Bad Girl   

Hello to everyone else!

K xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Katie, it's the 15th!! It's 18 dpo, 16 since ET!! I am impressed with myself, so far. Still got 9 days to go.


----------



## KatieQ

How are you feeling Beady? 

Any twinges or anything yet...........................?

K xx


----------



## littleoldlady

Hi Beady

My OTD is also 15 July but I am going to pee test on 14, blood test that day only if BFN as am going on holiday and blood test takes a week where I'm going. Not going to buy kit until Wed night and work out of town so not much temptation except at weekend.  Hope you can resist, and you too Katie, there seems to be a lot of worry when one tests early - if I'm going to have a BFN I'd rather only get it once.

Best of luck to you, I'll be sending you good vibes on the day, and every one else testing between now and then.

LOL
PS I'm neither little nor a lady, thinking of changing my name to Big Old Bag, what do you all think?


----------



## KatieQ

HA HA    That made me chuckle (& I'm not chuckling much at the mo   )

Littleoldlady - I like your style!!! -  "Little" & "Lady" would be really boring. Big old bag sounds really fun xxx


----------



## KT Christmas

pls can you add me to your lovely list? my test date is 15th july...? thanks xxx


----------



## beadyeyes

I've had a few cramps, been hot, sweaty at night (the weather?!), veiny hurting bigger boobs and hunger. Oh and achey legs (I had those with my last BFP). But all those could be explained....


----------



## nisapremier

Hello ladies, Good morning. Hope u are all doing great. how is the 2ww or 2wm going?
Suzy, congrats on your bfp, when is your scan?
Lynne, am so sorry for ur bfn, believe me when i say something great is coming ur way if u believe God for that.
Pinkcat, thanks and how are u catching up?
KatieQ, thanks and to answer u, yes and no. I had little signs just few days after transfer, like abdominal pain, a spot of brown mucous a day after my transfer. I had a 5 day transfer. Also, on and off headache, dizzyness, mild twinges on right side of the body and sometimes at the waist, hot flushes, a swollen vein on my right hand wrist with mild pain and my body was always hot according to dh. This could all be from the medications. The funny thing is that all of this signs stopped so i thought something already went wrong. I tested with a hpt on day 10 and my dh saw a very faint +ve. Ever since i started testing everyday and kept on seeing +ve until i went for my test yesterday being 6th and the hospital comfirmed my BFP. I do not have any breast tenderness though dh says it looks swollen which i cant see. No breast pains at all. Having symptoms or not having symptoms has nothing to do with the outcome. I had alot of symptoms in my 1st and 2nd icsi but ended up with bfn cos the symptoms were from meds i guess. This cycle, i had no significant signs but ended up with bfp. I really do not feel anything even at the moment. I was thinking i should be feeling pregnant but am not. I guess there is still time for that. So i will keep my fingers crossed until 3 wks time when i will scan.
KatieQ, ur brown spoting could mean implantation as long as it doesnt turn red and much like a menses.
Ali, thanks and hope u are doing great too.
The doctor told me it will be better if i dont drive until scan and more of bed rest. No stress. I think its crazy. Any hint on that plsss
Baby dust to u all....


----------



## supertrouper81

Wow, I spend a day ithing at my hives and this topic gets flooded with news. Hope I can catch up 

*nisapremier:* Congratulations to your BFP!!    It's so encouraging to hear someone who initially after ET got symptoms that then vanished and still got a BFP!
*beadyeyes and littleoldlady (or BigOldBag maybe? ) : *I am continuing to  that your little ones will stay for at least 8 months!
*Suzy:* Great that your getting a scan before you leave!
*Katie: *Fingers crossed that everything is just fine. as already been stated, brown spotting and cramping is very common in early pregnancy! 
*Toria:* Hope your ET goes well today! Keep us posted!

To all of you who have tested BFN, big hugs   

To those of you who have gotten BFPs - CONGRATS!   

And for us who are testing today - lots o babydust!  Hope to see nothing but BFPs in here today!!

AFM, I had my beta done 45 minutes ago and and nervously waiting for the GP to call me back with the results during the afternoon. Soooo nervous! My first ever beta, have only done HPTs before. And of course enjoying my itchy hives that are back with a vengeance. Hoping I will stay out of the emergency room today.


----------



## Lins74

Morning girls
How is everyone doing? I'm hating the 2ww this is my
Fourth one and it doesn't get any easier. Might do some
School work in a bit to keep me occupied. 
My (.)(.) are killing me is that a good sign or a symptom of cyclogest?

Lindsey x


----------



## KatieQ

Morning,

Supertrouper81 - Fingers crossed for the beta    (have you really not done a sneaky hpt?)

I also hope today is relatively itch free   

Toria - Hope that transfer goes smoothly    

Hope everyone else is well
K xx


----------



## munchkin35

Morning everyone,
                        Hope u r all ok, I'm not feeling so negative today which is good - this 2ww is such a rollercoaster ride of emotions!!! One minute I'm convinced it hasn't worked and the next I have hope that it might have ahhhhh!!!  
Beadyeyes - I too have been really hot mainly in the night, (I usually get this just before AF and during it also), I am not sure if it's the weather or a sign? (  it's a symptom).

Lins - Could be a symptom or the cycolgest or both!! I also have sore (.)(.) but know its the cyclogest as only started them yest and they have got much sorer (is that a word?) since.   and   that yours is a symptom.

Nisapremier -   what amazing news!!! 

Supertrouper - good luck for this afternoon,    also hope your itchiness gets better

littleoldlady - loving the new name!!   

Sorry if I missed anyone, I have to get a pen and paper otherwise I cant remember everything!! 
Sending u all   and


----------



## supertrouper81

KatieQ: 6-7 years ago I would have done a HPT every isngle day from ET until OTD and probably the following week. But now, I prefer to live on hope so I usually end up taking the test a day after OTD when I've gathered enough courage. So yupp, no HPT this time! If I get a positive BFP, I will buy a 10-pack of HPTs and indulge myself!


----------



## beadyeyes

Good luck supertrouper!!

Thanks for all the postivity!

AFM, I'm back at work today.  This morning I was wretching/feeling sick but I'm sure it's just nerves about coming back as I've often been like that after a while off/an absence.  I'm now feeling weak and have been teaching sitting down and keep getting out of breath - I'm so out of practice! I have been scoffing a few biscuits to try and make myself feel better.


----------



## suzy2509

Nisa - hi thanks they wanted me to have a scan in 3 weeks after test day, but i go on holiday a few day before, so having to have it a few days earlier just to make sure everything is ok before i go, they may not be able to detect heartbeat so would have to go back for another when i get back from holiday.


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome KT Christmas, I've added you to the list   

Welcome nutmeg, post your OTD and I can add you to the list too   

supertrouper -  for your result later today


----------



## KatieQ

Supertrouper81 - In the past I would have definately tested by now (day 14po) - I am a bit scared to this time to be honest, so worried it will be -ve & the ordeal will begin again - for today at least I think I will stay in  my pupo bubble   

Kxx

Ps. fingers crossed


----------



## supertrouper81

Thanks Katie! When will you test?

Pinkcat: Thanks! It's afternoon now in Sweden so I am getting real nervous now. Can't stop looking into the guestroom/nursery that we just finished painting. Hoping it will be filled with baby stuff next year!


----------



## JessLange

Supertrooper Good luck for today  
Iconn.  
Good luck for everyone for tomorrow. I have been testing every day since w1. Anyone have any success stories of people who have tested neg with a Tesco HPT until the OTD and then had a nice suprise?
Love to you all. xxxxxx


----------



## toria77

I'm now officially PUPO.

Have one very perfect Blasto on board and 4 frosties.

Only 8 days until OTD, don't know how I'm gonna get through it!!!

Tor x


----------



## beadyeyes

woo hoo toria! I had ET a week ago yesterday and I STILL have 8 days to go!!! We'll be testing on the same day


----------



## Polly1976

Hey Tor, Congrats again!

x


----------



## beadyeyes

OHSS - how do I know I've got it? Today  I feel really uncomfortable - bloated/fat feeling (I'm wearing a very long top for work - I've just gone back today - and have my trouser buttons undone under it!); I feel paid/pressure in my abdomen but where my diaphram would be.  I am weeing regularly but it's never very much, despite me drinking a lot, but the colour is normal. I feel out of breath going up stairs at work etc (but could that be just because I've not beent to work for a couple of weeks?).  I am 10dpo, 8 dp2dt.  I felt really sick this morning but I'm not sure how much of that was to do with going back to work. And I also feel a bit light headed etc.  What do you think? I've googled it but I think you lot would know best.  I know I overstimulated as I had 31 eggs.


----------



## toria77

Hi Beadyeyes, I had the exact same number of eggs and feel pretty much how you do. As long as you are drinking and you're urine output is good you should be alright.

I had ET today and the consultatnt had a quick look at my tummy and ovaries while he was scanning me. He said there was no fluid around my ovaries,I think, and wasn't too worried. However if you are worried call the clinic. A lot of your symptoms could be drug related. I'm taking cycolgest, anit biotics and steroids so most of my sickness is prob from that!!

Oh and I feel like a weeble!!!

Tor x


----------



## Lins74

Beadyeyes - I think you should contact your clinic and go to a and e to be on safe side I don't
Like the sound of your symptoms it's better to be safe than sorry 

Lindsey xx


----------



## supertrouper81

OMG OMG OMG, I cannot believe it. Finally, after so many years, so many treatments, so much money spent - I AM PREGNANT!!!! 

The GP went home before the test results had come in so I had to hunt down his colleague to get them - and the result was 561! Just spoke to the clinic in Madrid who were very happy with the results, said it was a very good number. I will have to have a new beta next Wednesday to check that it is growing as expected. And he wanted me to have the first u/s on the 22nd of July, but I will be leaving on a trip to the US with my god daughter on the 20th, so not sure what I will do.

For those of you who are interested my symptoms I had the usual larger and sore boobs, nausea and hightened sense of small for my first week but then they vanished. However, I've had a sore throat, light cramps, implantation spotting (very tiny bit of brownish discharge in my panty liners on 10dp3dt), frequent peeing and sweet-smelling urine since about a week. And I got the hives which I have understood is quite common in very early pregnancy (didn't know that before it happened to me). I've also lacked the usual AF symptoms I've always gotten before (warning, very TMI) like an insane libido a couple of days before AF. Interesting to note is that I got a really noteworthy BBT drop. I actually don't temp but the day I had the implantation spotting and the following day, I was very cold and freezing! But now I'm warm and sweaty again.

I just can't believe that this is happening to me. I have never even been anywhere close to a BFP before. 

Sorry girls for rambling, I am just so chocked.


----------



## toria77

Aww supertrouper that's wonderful news   

Hi Polly, how you doing?? I'm sooo glad I've only got to wait a week before my test!!

Tor x


----------



## LindaH

congrats Supertrouper!! Wonderful news!!!! 

Now go fill that nursery...

Linda


----------



## Polly1976

Yay Supertrooper Congratulations on your BFP!   

Im ok Tor, Still a bit gutted that my other good Embie wasnt suitable to put on Ice just hope the 2 in me are doing what they should be. Your so lucky to only wait a week mine isnt until Sunday 17th! Had a few little crampy type things going on today, more of a niggle really and getting quite bored working from home. How are you hun? 

How "easy" is everyone taking this 2ww, DP isnt that great at housework and im getting itchy fingers!!


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations Supertrouper!! Thats brilliant news!    

Polly1976 I took it easy ish from the wed last week when I had et until I went back to work on Tuesday, I look after 2 young children so I'm on the go most of the day, I can't take the entire 2 weeks off so the choice is out my hands. I am a firm believer that once those embies are inside us it's up to nature, not sure there's a lot we can do/not do to help things otherwise we'd all be doing it   Obviously I'm not lifting anything heavy but I've cleaned the bathroom, taken washing out to hang up outside and just been generally tidying up, so not exactly relaxing! try not to worry about doing anything 'wrong'  
I too have had cramping, quite painful yesterday but no spotting so far, very sore boobs and according to DH the left one has grown........  !!
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## KatieQ

Afternoon!

Bartlebeans - TX is treatment

Supertrouper81 - I am so so Happy for you CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     

How many cycles have you had up until this one? You have seemed so calm

Ps. I didn't realise you were in Sweden - I guess your user name is a bit of a giveaway!   

K xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Wow supertrouper!!!! Well done!!!

Thanks everyone, I phoned the clinic and they said it sounds like mild OHSS and I have to phone them tomorrow to let them know if it's any worse.  I am worried though. She said that it could be an indication of a BFP and if it gets worse then it's likely it's a BFP.  So now I'm worried that if it doesn't get worse then it's going to be a BFN, How mad is that?! She said that I was ok though because I was talking to her on the phone and if it was bad I wouldn't be able to talk....!


----------



## supertrouper81

Katie: Thanks!! Well, my ex and I had 7 treatments of which two were IVFs. My DH and I have been through 5 treatments now. Three with donor eggs. I have really tried to stay positive and calm but it's really tough - especially the second week of 2ww.  How are you doing today?


----------



## supertrouper81

Thank you all for the congratulations!! You are all so kind and generous spending time here chearing up each other!

*beadyeyes:* OHSS, that doesn't sound like fun. But I've heard that OHSS can actually improve chances for implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed!
*bartlebeans:* when is your OTD? The progesterone will mess up your system pretty bad. But when you've reached the second week of 2ww, you can start to trust your symptoms.
*babysparkle:* No heavy lifting is good but don't worry about housecleaning. I have, in accordande with my clinics instructions, pretty much lived as usual. Only thing I haven't done is biked to work as I have a tendency to always go faster and harder than I should. But other than that, just continue as you would normally and the 2ww will pass much quicker. There is no risk to the babies!
*
Polly:* Just as I wrote to babysparkle, you should live your life as normal. The only restrictions I received from my clinic was no hot baths and avoid long-haul flights initially.
*Linda:* I will! We have already started planning 
*Toria:* Enjoy the first week of 2ww, by second week you'll turn into a nervous wreck ready for the looney bin 

I am sending all the  I can to those of you who haven't tested yet!


----------



## Lauras0612

Congrats to all the latest BFP's !!!  My thoughs are with those of you who have BFN's    and to all those of you still waiting keep stong and positive   

I'm more of a reader than writer but this thread is really helping me, so gonna try and join in a bit.  This is my first ICSI cycle, I'm 37.  It really is a roller coaster of emotions, one day up and the next down.  I really think I might go mad before my test date (blood test) on the 12th!!!  I very nearly did a test this morning but talked myself into waiting, don't think I'll get past the weekend though!

I have had a few symtoms this week - dry mouth (horrible taste), can't stop peeing, tender nipples, few cramps, pulled muscle feeling in stomach and feeling quite nausious over the last couple of days, anyone having similar?  I'm on crimone gel and had last injection last Saturday Pregnyl.

Good luck and best wishes to all

Laura xx


----------



## Lauras0612

This must be getting to me I'm 38!!!!


----------



## supertrouper81

Laura: your symptoms are similar to the ones I've had. Never really felt nausious but queasy.  My nipples aren't that tender either. But the dry mouth (incl taste), cramps and can't stop peeing is exactly what I'm going through! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lauras0612

Thanks Supertrouper I really appreciate your reply.  It keeps me going to know you have similar symptons and got a BFP.

Laura xx


----------



## munchkin35

Just wanted to add my     to supertrouper!! wow what amazing news!! so pleased for u!
good luck and      to all the lovely ladies on this thread, esp if u r testing tomorrow.


----------



## Lauras0612

Bartlebeans - doesn't it creep up on you  ........  I wish I and my DH were 10 years younger, DH is 10 years older than me (he has 2 children 14, and 21 from previous marriage) and I really feel like we are against the clock, but circumstances dictate, life is life etc. 

Are you doing anything nice for your Birthday?  My clinic said carry on as usual and if I want a glass of wine with dinner etc that was fine, i haven't though too terrified of something going wrong and I'm getting quite a taste for the non alcoholic stuff now!!


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Big congrats to supertrooper. And to anyone ealse who got a positive. So happy for use all and enjoy going in to mothercare and actually saying yes I'm pregnant can I have a look at this. Lol

Ali... Why u not hopefull??  U need to keep positive.  
        I hope u are ok keep your chin up I think Monday is going to be a really good day for us. 
        

Well I have had a good day.  It's went fast for some resin. Getting really sore and vainy boobs and my husband says they are huge. Also sweating through the night. Not sure if this is normal or not as this is our first go.  Blood test on Monday so 4 sleeps. I'm trying not to test but we are awat for the weekend tommorrow and might just do a wee cheeky test on Sunday morning before we come home. 

Well I'm off to pack. And prob have a wee chat to embaby. Sad ah.


----------



## toria77

Hi can someone add me to the list, OTD 15th July.

Tor x


----------



## AliG63

Supertrooper- Great name  Big Congrats!!! Wishin you all the best for it

Mrsbarrass- Have a great hol. Just not feeling positive   but hope it'll be all ok.  Just feels like I've got no symptoms, and loads of people have,.. but will just have to wait and see
  
Lots of luck to everyone else and 

Ali xxx


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Ali.  I think alot of our symptoms are in our head half the time as we want them to happen. Please keep up faith. How many eggs did u have put back?


----------



## margesimpson

Supertrouper - massive congratulations!   Wow it's been a long journey for you, but I'm so so happy for you now! 


Bartle - if you're pregnant your progesterone may go up and you can be hotter and have a faster pulse - apparently - so lets hope shes right. Acu is supposed to help with success so fingers crossed!


OTD tomorrow and no sign of AF yet - although irritable as anything which is normally a sure sign of impending AF!


Mx


----------



## KT Christmas

is it normal to have really tender boobs and abdominal cramps? i had my blasto transfer on tuesday 5th july so think it must be too early to be feeling like this??  

also im spending a lot of time in bed or on the sofa, should i be trying to be more active, manchester care said i needed to get my blood flow going around my womb....?



xxx


----------



## JessLange

BRILLIANT NEWS SUPERTROOPER. I am sssoooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you. It is DEFINATELY your time.        . Dead worried about testing tomorrow. Please let me be BFP too please oh please oh please!!!
Good luck to us all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## toria77

Good Luck for tomorrow.

Tor x


----------



## margesimpson

Good luck Jess Lang and anyone else who's testing tomorrow - meet you on here with our results!     
Mx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi All,

Been reading this thread, but not had time to do a proper post. So I am very sorry if I miss someone!

Suzy and all other recent BFPs (in case I miss anyone) - congrats!

Nisapremier - congrats to you too. How come your doctor is saying bead rest and no driving?

Supertrouper - congrats to you too missus. Yay! After so many treatments you really deserve it.

Beadyeyes - hope you are not feeling too dreadful. You did get a lot of eggs. My clinic says OHSS can often go hand in hand with a BFP too. I totally understand your reaction to this and worrying what if it doesn't get worse - I would do too! Try to stay calm and fingers crossed for you - you have responded brilliantly to the drugs, obviously...

Mrsbarrass - have a fab hol. 

Ali - chin up lady, loads of people get a BFP and no symptoms...

Jess, margesimpson and the other ladies testing tomorrow - I will be testing too so fingers crossed for all of us. No idea what will happen. Sometimes I feel positive and the worry that I am getting my hopes up. I have had AF pains since last Tuesday, on and off, every day apart from last Thursday. Some of the pains have been quite bad and have woken me up at night. This never happens with AF. I never get pains for over a week before AF either. My nipples are sore too. I dunno, I dunno! I know sometimes you get those kind of symptoms from the cyclogest pessaries but I haven't been taking those...

I really must not get my hopes up!!!!!


----------



## KatieQ

Evening Everyone   

Just wanted to say lots & lots of luck to tomorrows testers     

I know I have been moaning about brown blood & cramping recently, had both last night again (really worried) - today, nothing again!! Today a bit bloated & boobs a bit sore & still needing a nap in the afternoon.............confusing  

Increasingly worried about testing    so hoping for a good result   

Kxx


----------



## KatieQ

Just had a quick peek at the list & there are LOADS of testers tomorrow   

K xx


----------



## 478emma

Hi Ladies,

Looking at a lot of BFP's which is brilliant.. congrats to you all..!!!!!!    

So sorry to all the BFN's.. It is so very hard to come to terms with. I really hope you all get your well deserved BFP's soon   

AFM - EC today. Did one better than last time with 6 egss so hoping that's the one that is going to make our dreams come true! Can't wait for the call from the Embryologist tomorrow - sure I won't be sleeping much tonight!!

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow! Positive thinking ladies from me to you...


----------



## nisapremier

Hello everyone, hope we are all doing great today.
Supertrouper, congratulations. Your faith(the nursery) has brought sunshine into ur life.
Munchkin, thanks and how are u catching up?
Jess, yes, its possible. So stay positive.
Toria, u will be fine
Beadyeyes, hope u will be fine but i think a scan will be ok.
Bartlebeans, u are in the right place. Just stay positive.
Lauras, it takes not less than 10 days for pregnyl(hcg) to leave the system and it gives pregnancy signs and other meds too. Dont work urself up, just stay +ve.
Mrs_ixy, thanks and its really not compulsory but dr advised me to take it easy, rest more, avoid driving cos of bad roads and to avoid bouncing of the uterus but i will start driving. Just will take the driving easy. Maybe even people on foot will overtake me...lol
For the ladies testing today 8th, i wish u all +ve's.
Baby dust to everyone.....


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hey ladies, so I think it might be a BFP but dare not believe it just yet. What do you think:


----------



## supertrouper81

mrs_ixy, it is a line - it's positive!    hun!!!!


----------



## supertrouper81

Katie, my thumbs are blue from holidng them for you. I have decided that you will get a BFP!! When will you test?


----------



## beadyeyes

Definitely definitely positive!! Yay!


I feel awful. Think I have OHSS  phoning hospital at 8. Was sick this morning (well nothing much came out) - morning sickness anyone?!? My tummy feels hard and hurts. Especially when I was being sick/coughing.  but I bloody well have to go to work as I only went back yesterday and have a big dose of teacher guilt.


----------



## mrs_ixy

Thank you, ladies. Now I have everything crossed for the other ladies who are testing today...I want to do another test, but I will wait a bit.

Beadyeyes, so sorry you feel rough and I so admire you for going through all this with such a demanding job (I'm only a civil servant!). Hope you feel better soon and remember that OHSS can often go alongside pregnancy.


----------



## babysparkle

Many congratulations Mrs_Ixy!!!  

Good luck to everyone else testing today   xx


----------



## [email protected]

Wow Mrs Ixy! That's brilliant! Your first cycle? Well done!

Could I ask you what grade your embies were and at what stage they were replaced?

Congratulations again! X


----------



## Polly1976

Congratulations Mrs Ixsy!! Fabulous news


----------



## Lauras0612

Mrs Ixy - Congratulations on your BFP     Thats fantastic!!


----------



## Hopeful Florence

Hi , Can you add me to the list my OTD is 15th July, 2nd time round for ICSI the first attempt ended in a early miscarriage.  No symptons as yet just the occasional twinge below.  I'm signed off work to try to avoid any stress but the 2ww is killing me this time!  Should I be experiencing any symptons?  I'm 7dpt today.  

Happy and hopful thoughts to you all x


----------



## AliG63

Mrs ixy. Looks positive! Wow  Big Congrats!!!    Thanks for yr advice. will try stay positive 

Mrsbarrass 2 eggs, frosties. will test tom clearblue- bit early but need to know!!!  Yr symptoms sound good sign girl 

KatieQ Still good signs Stay strong ! 

Beady.  Poor you. Really feel for you, but stay positive, could be a Bfp!

Hugs and Best of luck for all those testing tomorrow 

Ali Xxxx


----------



## Polly1976

Hello, just a quick question maybe one of you can help with. I had a Day 3 transfer on Monday and wandered of Day 1 started on the Monday or Tuesday for the development chart below?

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Had a few cramps this morning and a bit of backache and wandered if its implantation pains, hoping it is!!   

Please can you add me to the list OTD 17th, Thanks!


----------



## Lauras0612

I couldn't wait any longer and did a test this morning it was BFP 1-2 weeks.  Now I'm worried it could be  the Pregnyl.  I'm 8dpt today, otd is Tuesday.  I used a clear blue digital test.  Anyone got any words of wisdom


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Congrats Laura and ixy. So happy for use xxxx

Not feeling very plositive today. Had really bad cramping last night. I think I might test tommorrow. I can't cope much more. 

Ali.  I only had one transferred. Wanted 2 but husband did not want the chances of twins.


----------



## LindaH

Congrats mrs_ixy! 

I am another 08 July tester and can join Mrs_ixy in the BFP group! Yay!

We can't quite believe it - my partner made me do a 2nd test to be sure!

So you know, I have not had many symptoms at all in the 2ww. My sense of smell has been heightened but I am hesitant to say it was a symptom as my acupuncturist has been doing things for that as well... also, it did the same thing last time as well and it was a BFN...

It all seems like a dream... I am so happy I want to cry (or is that the hormones??)    

Good luck to the rest of the 08 Jul testers!!!

Linda xx


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Laura* - very tricky one  I'd have said by Sunday you could definitely trust the result but I guess today is a little early??

*Hopeful Florence* - please don't worry about symptoms. Are you 7dp 3 day transfer? I'm assuming with a test date of 15th you must as I also test on the 15th and had blast transfered? Implantation can happen any time between day 5 and day 12 and it can take a couple of days before true symptoms kick in. With my BFP (have a 10mnth old DD), I only got very sore (.)(.)s about 3 days before OTD which will be next Tue for you. Please try not to worry 

*KT Christmas* - definitely get up and about  your embies need a good healthy blood supply and if you're laying down all the time it won't help. Go for a really gentle walk, take your credit card shopping etc. With my positive cycle I carried on as normal and am doing so this time. Still hoovering, putting the washing out etc just not mopping floors or walking the hound in case he pulls me. Just make sure you have lots of nice short rests with your feet up as well 

Congrats to all the BFP ladies and sending big  to those with horrible BFNs.

Keep hopeful everyone 

Love Pinot xx


----------



## toria77

Congratulations to mrs ixy  

Laura, I do think it's a bit early but as I've never taken pregnyl so don't know how it affects it.

Just have a quick and prob stupid question. I had a day 6 transfer yesterday. It was quite a difficult transfer, spatula thing wouldn't stay in and they had to use a cathetar to guide the embryo thing in. It was quite painful and I did feel a few niggles. Anyway had nothing yesterday but when I wiped this morning (sorry tmi) there was a couple of spots of blood. I'm assuming it's way to early for implantation bleed so am guessing the consultant must have nicked something to cause a very small bleed. What do you guys think?? Sorry for the waffle

Tor x


----------



## Polly1976

Conratulations Linda - Fabulous news!!


----------



## toria77

Well done Linda  

Tor x


----------



## Lauras0612

Congratulation LindaH, so chuffed for you    

Thanks Pinkcat and Pinot, I know I should have waited but I'm so impatient!!!  Think I will now be testing everyday till I get my blood hcg results.  I will be popular in Boots!!!

Mrs Barass - I had the same debate with my DH, right before transfer!! Thought we had agreed on 2 but he got a bit of a wobble on when the embryologist came in to confirm.  I ended up in tears and so did he.  We went with 2 in the end, at 38 and the amount of money it costs we had to have the best possible chance.


----------



## Polly1976

.....Dont forget your advantage card Laura!


----------



## munchkin35

Morning ladies,
                    Having a rubbish day today - was awake all night convinced this cycle hasnt worked, why would it? I have no symptoms apart from the cyclogest sore (.)(.), surely I should feel something? I feel nothing. I have put my otd as 14th but it is 15th really but as I am working that day and all weekend I am going to test a day early, cant cope with work after bfn. When I did sleep I dreamt that my af started and woke expecting it to be true (nice it wasnt mind u), sorry to moan but just know I'm not pg.  

Mrs Ixy - congrts so pleased 4 u what brilliant news! 
Hopeful florence- I know how u feel as I feel exactly the same, its so hard isnt it  
Beadyeyes- hope u feel better soon hun  
Polly - cramps and backache sound good signs to me!  
Lauras - I'm also tempted to test early, but am resisting so far
Mrsbarrass - must be difficult when u want 2 and dh wants 1 embie, sending u    
Linda - congrts hun brilliant news for u also  
Toria - I wouldnt worry too much about a little bit of blood as it was a difficult transfer, if it gets worse I would ring the clinic

Sorry if I missed anyone    to all those who got bfn


----------



## KT Christmas

Congratulations to all you BFP ladies  and great big  to ladies  with a BFN, plenty of to all the ladies in waiting.

i have no pains whats so ever today so now i'm stressing that i want the pain i have been getting...... . only 1 more week until i can test. going to go out and about today to get my blood flow moving (thanks Pinot!) 

xxx


----------



## [email protected]

I keep posting replies and they don't get posted so this is a test...


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations LindaH!!! Yay!!  

I'm going to be a good girl and hold off until test day which is Tuesday, no way I want to find out early if it is a bfn and then have to go through blood test knowing what the result will be! Only 4 more sleeps and anyway I quite enjoy being pupo!


----------



## CathrynB101

Morning Ladies....I tested this morning and it was a   massive congrats to all you other ladies.  

It doesn't feel real! We were totally lost for words!


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations to you too CathrynB101!!!


----------



## munchkin35

congrts cathrynB


----------



## 478emma

WTG all BFP's!!!! so pleased for you.

Got call from clinic today and have 4 fertilised - so pleased!!!!

ET provisionally booked for sunday but hopefully they will cancel and re-book for blast transfer on tuesday.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lauras0612

Congratulations Cathryn


----------



## toria77

Congratulations Cathryn


----------



## CathrynB101

Thank you lovely ladies   

Just want to reassure anyone with bad AF type pains...mine lasted all of the first week and 4 days into the second...I was so sure AF was on her way!! I also have been terribly thirsty!

Good luck to you all, sending lots of


----------



## Polly1976

Congratulations Cathryn, Fabulous news!


----------



## LindaH

Thanks guys!

munchkin - i didn't have symptoms either - try not to worry too much, as hard as that is!

L


----------



## AliG63

Big 'Congratulations' LindaH ,Cathryn on yr . !!!
To all other ladies, hang in there. I'm Soo convinced I'm not gonna get a negative on Monday, have just bought a bottle of sparkling Rose Cava!!!

least after my bfn, can live it up 

Ali Xxxx hugs to u all


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Tor - I reckon you are right and they have nivked something on the way in. You wouldn't bleed this early on if it was something else.


Congrats to all the BFPs   

I only had ET on wednesday & I'm going insane. Everytime I need the toilet I panic about what I'm going to find in my knickers.
I've had a dull ache & sore nipples since I started my pessaries so obviusly worried its AF pains. No idea how i will last the whole 2 weeks !!


----------



## toria77

Thanks Rachel, it was only a little bit but was   it was implantation bleed, way to early I know!!!

I'm trying to stay relaxed but it's really hard when I have a 5 yr old who won't take no for an answer. I know I'm increadibly lucky to have her (them) but as my emotions are all over the place it's difficult to not fly off the handle especially when she starts stamping her foot at me!! Proper little madam!!

Tor x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi peahead - great name! RE 2WW, I had ET on Saturday so the first week is nearly over. It's been torture. My pains have pretty much worn off now though - I have very light 'period-like' cramps, especially when I pee or... *ahem*! Anyone else get that? I also have slightly sore, and slightly itchy, (.)(.)s. Nothing massively different from last time though (BFN) when I kept a diary of my symptoms to remind me. If I get no symptoms at all next week, I know I shall go into total panic. Do you think everyone has implantation bleed? 

Ali - I haven't had a drink for nearly two months! Any Ideas what I should have if I get a BFN? Perhaps a Bloody Mary? 

Linda - congrats! Second time lucky (gives me hope).  

Emma - I hope you get a blasty! 

Cathryn - congratulations! Linda - congratulations! Such a lucky day! 

Mrs Ixy - congrats too! 

Hopeful Florence - it's my second round of ICSI too and I am trying to force myself to have symptoms by mind power alone. It's maddening. Try and have a good weekend and do healthy things like walking and getting some fresh air perhaps?

Big love to any BFNs out there, if you're still reading. And positive vibes to all of us.    

Bartlebeans x


----------



## supertrouper81

Wow, great to see so many  today!     

Big hugs to those of you who got BFN


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Bartlebeans - If its a BFN (not that its going to be), then don't think it matters what drink as long as its MASSIVE!!
Plus my clinic gave me the impression that not everyone gets impantation bleed. Not that I'm an expert because this is my first time.


----------



## munchkin35

LindaH - ty so much for that it does make me feel better, I've had such a rubbish day was really in need of support so thankyou for your reply, and congrts again!!


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hello ladies,

Babysparkle - thanks very much for the kind words. I really apprciate it. Fingers crossed for you on Tuesday. Not long now! I did not test early either, for the same sorts of reasons as you!

Bartlebeans - yes, this is my first cycle. I feel so very lucky because last year the (male) GP virtually wrote off my DH's chances of becoming a father after a sperm analysis that came back as "nil". We have a long way to go and to honest I feel like I am in another 2ww but it just goes to show. There is always hope. As for the embies - the clinic did not grade them as such but one was a 2-cell and the other a 4-cell (have just added this to my sig now, as I like reading other people's!). And it was a 2-day transfer. Fingers crossed for you next week. 

Ali - good luck testing tomorrow (if you are still gonna do it early); let us know how you get on. I hope you don't get to drink the Cava!!!! 

Florence - welcome . If you look on the forums you'll see that some ladies get all sorts of symptoms and then BFP, and some get none. So I don't think there is anything you *should* be feeling as such. 

Polly - I had cramps around about the same time as you. 

Laura - I really hope it is a true BFP for you! It is very hard to tell, so I think pinkcat is right...leave it a few days and re-test 

Mrsbarrass - I had some really monster cramps in the run-up to OTD. 

Linda - hurrah! Congrats to you...I am so so happy for you! I have not done a second test yet. When is your scan? 

Toria - the blood could be from the transfer especially if it was a painful one. 

Munchkin - the 2ww is so hard. And I found myself doing swings and roundabouts mentally. I sometimes said to myself "why would it work", especially after I only got 3 eggs suitable for ICSI, but you could also say to yourself "why wouldn't it?". Tons of women have no symptoms and get a BFP so keep the faith xxx

KTChristmas - definitely a good idea to get moving a bit...my clinic actually said that a bit of walking during the 2ww is good.

Cathryn - WOW, three of us on the same day - congrats to you!!!!

Emma - good news on fertilisation, and I hope you get to blast. Don't be disheartened if you don't, though. I had a 2-day transfer and just got a BFP...

Peahead...I had cramps for well over a week before OTD and they were not AF pains even though they felt like it (and still do).

AFM - result from this morning still hasn't sunk in yet...in another 2ww of sorts now but will be thrilled if we get to the next stage OK. My 6-week scan is on 25 July. 

xxxxx


----------



## margesimpson

OTD - today and it's   !
Still rather stunned   !!! But oh so thankful.


Congratulations to the other BFPs today and   for those still waiting for theirs. Really hope it'll happen for you soon     


Ixy - Congratulations babe - I'm bracing myself already for another long wait!    We have to wait until Aug 8th for the scan at about 7wks! I don't think I relaxed with my first until I heard that he was out and well from the doctor! 


Mx


----------



## toria77

Congratulations margesimpson, so happy for you. Hope the   stays for a long time yet.

Tor x


----------



## munchkin35

margesimpson!! brilliant news, wow so many   on this thread! ty mrs-ixy for your words of wisdom, I am feeling a bit more postivie now and hope I will be joining the list of bfp soon!


----------



## babysparkle

Wow Margesimpson congratulations to you as well!! What a lot of bfp's!!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Wow well done on BFPs!!


Just a quick update - I've been admitted to hosp with mild-moderate OHSS


----------



## pinkcat

Congratulations LindaH, CathrynB101 and marge!!!    What a lovely lot of BFP's today!  

478emma - excellent news-you will be PUPO soon!!  

beadyeyes - sorry you are in hospital   , hope it's a sign of a BFP


----------



## toria77

Aww beadyeyes, it's not nice. I had it when I fell for the twins. Hoping it doesn't happen again.

Hope you start to feel better soon, will be thinking of you.

Tor x


----------



## Cleobelle

Hi ladies

One week wait down, just one more to go. Suprisingly calm. I have started having dull aches, bit like period pains. Any one else had similar?

Just hope you know what doesn't come!

Best of luck to those still waiting, and congrats to those who are positive!

Cleobelle
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coriander

Hi ladies,
Hope it's alright to join you - I had 2 embryos transferred back on Mon - blood test due on on Fri 15th... Was going to stay calm and not look at FF!! but couldn't resist looking to see what symptoms people were having and what the results were... big range eh? I'm having pre-period type sensations which I've convinced myself means game over - even though that seems not to always be the case... Anyway, good luck to us all... Lovely to hear of positive results and sorry for those for got negatives this time.
Coriander x


----------



## KT Christmas

Wellldone to the BFP 

Cleobelle - I had ET on Tuesday and have had pains ever since, except for this morning where i felt like my self again (for the 1st time in 3 weeks!) pains have returned this afternoon but not as strong, hope its not AF, hospital said because i had so many follicles its possible that they are filling with HCG fluid - which could be a positive sign...heres hoping! (and praying) 

Coriander - Welcome and good luck, I aslo test on the 15th...got everything crossed for all of us ladies in waiting 

xxxx


----------



## puss2cats

Hiya gilrs

Been away a couple of days and there is sooo much to catch up on.

Supertrouper, mrs-ixy,,Linda H,margesimpson and all others..... Congrats on the BFP, there are so many here hope its as lucky for the rest of us.

Tor - I had ET on 30th and sounds like my experience was as bad as yours,the embryologist had to ask the nusre to hold the speculum in place and said my uterus is pointing backwards and asked if I'd had kids?  When I have never had problems with smears,had endo 1992 and before diagnosed had many internals and NEVER been slightly pregnant in my 38 years, I was a trifle upset. No wonder I was tense. I shuffled and things were a little less unpleasant!!! Ooh and also 1 embie decided to stay in the catheter so had to go through it all again, the little bugger obviously didn't like the look of where he was going. On the Fri,had bad cramps and brown spotting, paracetamol didn't touch pain and never had this before so rang the nurses and they said not to worry,take co-codamol and spotting likely as your cervix is very vascular and use back door for pessaries for few days. Symptoms vanished sunday.

Trying to catch up with all the news but have ended up a little confused.

Spent Sunday watching ER and reading shed loads on here,Wendycats diary from last year losing Tilly made me sob like a baby. Her strength is inspirational. Then got on a proper hormonal rant on Monday,argued with mum and blew at DH, who still can't come to terms with my hormones, even though I am a slave to them every 3 weeks normally so taking all these extra is surely a recipe for disaster.  Tues,Weds no symptoms really but yesterday and today feel like AF is coming. Legs feel like dead weights,slight AF cramps, sweating when its not too hot!!!and freezing when its still warm!!! 

Thankfully the dizziness from prescript meds withdrawal have all but vanished,and although I feel like a beached whale I've lost 2lb making it 13 in total. 
I kept saying to myself when I do this last FET I will not let the hormones get to me and if they did I would still play nice and I wouldn't be too hopeful as I couldn't cope with another failed attempt. What a load of baloney.

Sorry for the rant girls.


Beadyeyes- sorry you're in hospital,fingers are crossed for you.

Sxxx


----------



## puss2cats

Just wanted to ask my ET was 30th and my OTD not till 17th, how come my 2ww is longer than anyone elses?? Its not fair, I'm already going demented and its only been 8 days and I've got another 9 to go.


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hey ladies 

Could u add me to the list as well 2 embryos transferred on wed 6 th otd is 22nd 

Wishing you all get your bfps

Gill


----------



## munchkin35

beady- get well soon sorry to read that u had to be admitted, hope u feel better soon


----------



## babysparkle

Puss, maybe mines too short.........?? Who knows!xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome coriander and Gill1986 I've added you to the list


----------



## KatieQ

Hi All,

Blimey! A lot has happened on this thread since I looked this morning!!! 

*Mrs Ixy, LindaH, CathrynB101 & MargeSimpson (hope I didn't miss any one) -* YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS - absolutely amazing news xxx 

*478Emma - *Well done with the 4 embies x

*Beady - *Really sorry that you are in hospital! But it's best that you are being looked after 

I have been a bad girl  & tested early OTD 10th (sunday). I was absolutely convinced that it hadn't worked, for anyone who has been on the thread a while will know I moaned the 1st week because I had no symptoms at all & I moaned the second week because I have had cramps & brown blood. Anyway I thought I'd just get the negative result out of the way today as I am back at work on monday & it would give me a couple of days to get used to the disappointment.

Anyway I bought some Clearblue, got home & tested (obviously not the first pee of the day either). Totally astonished within seconds a dark  !!

Obviously the worrying just starts now as we lost our last 2 BFPs - But Hey it's a good start!

K xx


----------



## Cleobelle

KatieQ - Huge congratulations. That is such fantastic news. 

I'm still sitting pretty with one week to go before testing. I hope i have a similar response

Cleobelle
xxxxxx


----------



## littleoldlady

Katie

Such wonderful news, I feel so happy for you and for everyone else who got BFPs! It's a pretty good start to your day, I'd imagine.   

Commiserations to those who didn't, I know how it feels when only one line appears and you keep waiting for the second one until you realise it has been half an hour.  

Going to remain LOL for time being, maybe I will become more ladylike....

Littleoldlady


----------



## koolkap

Can i join in ladies.. i also test on 15th july.. I have two 8 cell embryo's ....transfered on 2nd july. It was a 3 day transfer.  I have 4 embryo's frozen ... This 2ww is driving me crazy.. I have no symptoms.. Just mild head ache today and AF symptoms.. ! all the best to all you ladies in 2ww..


----------



## supertrouper81

Katie, I am so thrilled!!!! Of course you are pregnant!!!       So looking forward to seeing you in the March/April due date pregnancy club!!


----------



## KT Christmas

Katie Q - Fab Fab news !! Hurrah! 

Koolkap and Gill1986 - Welcome and good look for your OTD 

Puss2Cats - If we cant rant on here where can we rant!?! Rant away and get it out of your system. got my fingers crossed for your 2 little embies.  

Lots of Love and hope xxx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Wow, Katie, congrats!!!     

OK ladies I have a quick question. 3am this morning I did a HPT from Sainsbury's. It came up positive but several hours later I looked at it again, and the line had almost disappeared. Then I did another test, also positive, and also Sainsbury's, and I am worried what it means if that disappears. The test from the clinic still has the line on it, so I am worried HcG is dropping or something...the instructions do say not to look at the test after 10 mins but even so, a positive should stay shouldn't it?


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations KatieQ!!!!


----------



## KatieQ

Hi Mrs Ixy,

Don't think you have to worry, I used a Clearblue yesterday & it was a really dark line but now it's loads fainter - it's probably just a ploy to get us to buy more tests   

You did say that the instructions said don't look at the test after 10 mins - maybe thats why?

Someone on this tread suggested peeing into a container so if you want to test again to reassure yourself you can!

K xx


----------



## Pinot

*KatieQ* - Congrats on your BFP  Fab news!

*Mrs Ixy* - they all fade, don't worry. Mine did last time (and I did a few I can assure you  ) but my fading line is currently upstairs in her cot!

*Koolkap* - hi there. you'll be in good company here with the 2ww nut cases  I also have a headache this time and never had that before?? And I test on the 15th. Seems ages away doesn't it 

*Puss* - my clinics wait is always 16 days post EC. DOn't know if that helps at all?

AFM, am feeling horribly negative  I looked back at my posts in 2009 when i got a BFP and was already having massive, sore (.)(.)s by now but nada this time?? I'm 5dp5dt today and I'm starting to slide in to that "it definitely hasn't worked" frame of mind. Need to buck self up really or rest of 2ww will be even worse.

Right, am off to do something productive.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hi all,
I am more a reader that a writer but congrats to you all BFP ladies I am sooo happy for you and good luck for the next 9 months. For the ladies who had a BFN I am really sad and all I can say is don't loose faith it will happen  .
Welcome Koolkap, I am testing on the 15th at Homerton, small world  
I don't fave many symptoms only sore (.)(.) and the odd cramp or maybe I just don't notice it because I am soo busy at work at the moment I can't think anything else but work and I am sooo worried because for the last few days it's been soo heavy, I am a nurse on a medical ward and yesterday I actually had to pick a patient of the floor I cried all evening because I am thinking even if this IVF cycle worked (Dr only gave us %20) after yesterday..... 

PS: changed my user name from coombsa to Coombiesgirl


----------



## CathrynB101

*MissIxy* 
I did 5 tests yesterday (3 different brands) I found that the positive faded on the clear blue after 10 mins or so. I was a little worried so checked their website and the instructions both advised not to go back to the test after 10 mins so you don't have anything to worry about. I also read a thread about someone having the same experience and called clear blue who said if you saw a + it's definitely positive so don't worry! I used a digital test after the clear blue and that stayed positive as with the one I used in the morning.

*Coombiesgirl* 
Think positive - power of the mind xx

Good luck to you all


----------



## supertrouper81

Ladies, does anyone of you know exactly what HCG levels Clearblue's digital stick is measuring? My beta on Thursday (17dpo) was 561, Clearblue is showing "Pregnant 2-3 weeks" today (19 dpo). Not sure how to interpret that.


----------



## louise2930

Hi Super

All I know re the CBD is that if you see the 3+ on the cbd you have to be measuring a minimum 2000hcg - hope this helps


----------



## supertrouper81

Thanks Louise, that helps a ton!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Ladies - Please reassure me ................... I've had period like pain since EC and they are still there. I had a 2 day 4 cell embie transferred on Wed and I'm ging out of my mind thinking AF is on her way. I only had one egg fertlise so who knows if this one would have survived and been put back if it had been left longer in the lab.

Sorry for the me post but I'm going insane.


----------



## munchkin35

Morning everyone,

Gill/Corinander/Koolkap/coombiesgirl - welcome to 2ww, hope u all get bfp   
KatieQ - congrts!!! brilliant news   
Beady - how u feeling today? Hope u r home soon  
Mrs_Ixy - I wouldnt worry about the line fading, as long as there are two lines at the begining!
Pinot -   the 2ww is so hard isnt it, one , minute feeling postive and the next negative, if only we could have a cyrstal ball!
supertrouper - sorry cant help with beta results never had a +
Peahead - I would personally see this as a good sign, I have read lots of stories on here about women having them and going on to getting bfp, I've been worried because I havnt had any!! I also had 2 day 4 cell embies transfered, wishing u    

Sorry if I missed anyone, and sending lots of     to those who have bfn


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Munchkin - Thanks for you reply. I only had 1 embie put back but lets hope its only 1 that I need !!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Peahead - me too - 1 4 cell embie on 2dt.

I am still in hosp and staying in again tonight. Not feeling much better


----------



## Lauras0612

Peahead - I've had lots of AF type pains, seem stronger at night and I was thinking it's maybe the pessaries that make it worse.

Beadyeyes - Hope you start to feel better soon  

Congratulations to all the latest BFP's    and big hugs to BFN's   

Afm - I have got terrible wind pains, hurts when I walk and when we go over a bump in the car and also a bit constipated, (my belly is so big I can't see my feet!!!? Anyone know if I can take anything??


----------



## babysparkle

Hi Laura0612, you can take good old lactulose, I checked with my gp and the hospital. I was told 10mls AM and 10mls PM. It is my new best friend! Hope it helps xx


----------



## Lauras0612

Thanks Babysparkle xxx


----------



## lilygirl

Hi everyone,

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's......fantastic news.  To all of you lovely ladies who didn't get the result you wanted - i'm so  very sorry.  It will happen for you just stay strong.

I (like about a 100 others) tested yesterday.........& am absolutely amazed to say that i got a  !!!!!!  I can't believe it, it's totally surreal, we've waited so many years for this.  I had 2 embies put back on day 4 because my clinic said that the rest of my embies hadn't survived & they were worried that my last 2 wouldn't last to blastocyst (had 6 at the beginning).

Just have to wait until the 1st August for a scan to make sure everything is ok & see how many are in there!
As for symptoms...i've had constant AF type pains ever since my EC, slightly sore boobs, tiredness & bizarrely a really itchy scalp & random other itchy areas (not 'down there' tho!)
Lauras0162 - My cramps also increased when going over bumps in the car, trying to go the toilet & also quite painful after i'd been (sorry to be so graphic!) 

To everyone testing very soon - sending huge     & 

Love Lily xxxxxx


----------



## munchkin35

wow conrts lillygirl!!! great news


----------



## elia74

Hi can I join you? We had DE ICSI on 5th July (2 blastocysts transferred) and OTD is on 15th July. 

Congrats to all the BFPs. Such wonderful news!! And sorry to those who have a BFN. I hope you get your BFP soon. 
Have been having on and off cramps since day 2 post 5 day transfer.    that it is a good sign. 


E xx


----------



## beans33

Hi, Can I be added to the list I have 2 embryos on board one blastocyst and one morula. Official test date 18th July. I had ICSI. Thank you x

This is my second fresh attempt this time around! X


----------



## Lins74

Hi girls
Fab news on so many bfp and hugs to the bfn. 
Afm - today I feel rough had late night and today I feel rough got tummy ache in ovary area and feel tender tummy. Bit concerned cos this is as far as I got last year (7dpt) praying it's ok. My friends all saying I'm glowing but don't feel it at moment also very hot keep having tropicals !! 

Please be ok beanies

Lindsey xx


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations lilygirl!!


----------



## toria77

Congratulations Lilygirl  

AFM feeling almost normal today!! Bit worried, I'm 2dp6dt, really want Friday to hurry up so I can find out what's happening!!

Tor x


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Lovely Ladies,

Thought I may aswell join in, today is the first day of my 2ww.  We had 8 eggs but only 1 fertilised so here I am with my little Pip on board. OTD is 23rd July, Hope the time flies lol.

Hope your all doing well and not driven to complete madness.
Huge comgratulations to the BFP's
   to the ladies sadly with BFN's, I hope the future makes your dreams come true.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## LindaH

Hi

Lauras0612 - you may be having symptoms of OHSS. You need to drink plenty of fluid and contact your clinic so they can monitor you. Don't mean to freak you out, but better to be sure. Hope you feel better soon!

L


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi girls!

Katie, thanks for your reply. I feel reassured now and the second Sainsbury's test I did didn't fade quite as much. 

Pinot - thank you for your reply as well; that is very reassuring indeed! I hope you had a good day today and are feeling a bit more positive. I was so up and down over the whole 2ww. Psychologically it is so difficult. Symptoms seem to vary so much as well.

Coombiesgirl - I only had cramps and sore nips (which came and went). My boobs did not feel heavy and have not got any bigger (they are really tiny so I would definitely notice). Keep the faith!

Cathryn - thanks very much for the reassurance 

Peahead - my embies were 2-day embies as well and I had AF pains for most of the 2ww. Still got them now, on and off. I think a lot of ladies do.

Munchkin - thank you. Yes, defo two lines at the beginning and the other test is still quite a clear positive, as is the clinic one 

Beadyeyes - sorry to hear you are still feeling rough. I hope you get to come home soon.

Laura - hope you feel better soon as well; is that the pessaries? Heard lots of horror stories about them. Drinking might help also?

Lilygirl - congrats! Wow. There are a lot of BFPs on this thread. 

Elia - I had the cramps and got a BFP so I hope it is a good sign for you. 

Beans, Mango - welcome!

Lindsey - keep the faith. Just because this is as far as you got last year, doesn't mean this cycle will be the same. 

AFM - had a long walk today and feel a bit calmer now, although my first scan on the 25th feels like a lifetime away! I do feel quite bloated. I just want to start getting proper pregnancy weight so it will not matter! So good to be able to talk to others on here x

I hope everyone else is doing okay. xxx


----------



## blundell

Hello!
I'm a newbee on my 2ww - OTD 16th so only 1week to go  
Driving everyone round the twist - so nice to be able to contact people going through the same, who understand!
Good luck all xx


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hey everyone, just a quik hello. 

Well iv had a lot to catch up on!! Congrats to all those bfps!! So happy for u all   and   that the rest of ur journeys go smoothly.

So so sorry to those who got bfns, hang in there girls  

My otd is 14th but i dont think i can wait so gona do a hpt on wed n then use the 1 the clinic gave me to double check on thur.   One minute im feeling positive n then the next minute im sure it wont happen as i hvnt had any major symptoms. I had a sore throat last nite n thought that was a gd sign but didnt hav that tday but i had a sore head ?? My boobs were reeally tender n swollen since ec but there getting back to normal now ??  I was achey n had a sore back on wed n thur but have been feeling fine yday n tday ?? Iv had no bleeding and no sharp pains........soo in other words i really dont know wots goin on! I know none of u can giv me the answer either but i just had to get that off my chest, lol   Hopefully it will make sum of u feel better too!

Im glad i was back to work there, kept me out of the nuthouse i think! I think its good to try n get on with life as best u can while still not overdoing it. (Not easy for a lot of u i know, dont know how those with demanding jobs/kids do it!) Goin on a wee break for 2 nights with dh tmoro too so thatll be nice  

I hope all u other girls still waiting r doin ok. This seems a pretty lucky thread so lets try n stay  

Lots of love n hugs to u all x


----------



## dragonlady1380

hello all hope u dont mind if i join in this thread im on day 4 now as it is after midnight of 2ww. up until day 3 i was feeling fine but now im getting period like aches in lower back and stomach got a slight headache and tired and  my boobs r killing me but thats been going on since the second injection.  i thought id be fine with the 2ww i have lots to keep me busy but i just dont want to do any of them lol.  im already feeling ancy about testing lol.

poor dh wants sex but ive told him one i still feel achy in there and two im a bit scared to do anything that wud be a risk. he is not happy lol

we had tx in the form of icsi and out of 5 eggs collected we got 3 to fertilize so they put two back and we just have to wait till the 20th to test and time is going so slow.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello dragonlady and blundell! We are all going mad on here so you'll fit right in, welcome!

Flutterbye, your OTD is one before mine and I am feeling the same as you: hopeful and then negative. My husband says I am so angry about everything!

I guess I am d8p3dt today and my symptoms, as they have been for the past few days, are period-style cramps and twinges, especially before and after I go to the loo (sorry, tmi!) - thanks Liligirl for posting that you had that too - occasionally sore (.)(.)s, a crashing headache and, today, feeling sick. I hope I'm not getting my period. I haven't had any spotting like others have so I'm fearing the worst. 

It's my birthday on Tuesday and I don't even feel like having one. :-( boo hoo

x barts


----------



## beadyeyes

Girls OHSS is awful  

They let me home but I don't feel any better and keep being sick  I can hardly eat and am in so much pain. I have to get more clexane injections today and then go for abdominal scan on Monday. Ugh, so so awful. xxx


----------



## Geminimonkey

Hi, just been up early as very uncomfortable achy pains-feels like trapped wind! Lower back hurts.
Not like normal AF pains- felt really tired all day yesterday... But now just been to the loo wiped and very light brown blood--- now in a mess thinking that's it all over!!

OTD wed 13th and managed to be strong and not test- in my head keep thinking clinic gave me that date for a reason so stick to it. 

Et was 30th June 3 day transfer so if implantation not sure if too late.

Please please please hope this can still work. Our first ivf and after a eptopic mc a few years ago cant cope!!

Xxxx


----------



## Helen777

we are on 2ww following  double donor IVF... ET was on 5th July  Test date 19th July............fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Gemini - I have read so many times that brown blood is fine, its fresh red thats the problem. I also read that implantation can take place anytime between 5 to 12 days after ET, so I'm thinking you will be fine.   that its all going how it should inside you.

Beadyeyes -     really hope you feel better soon. 

Bartlebeans - you need to celebrate your birthday because next year you will be too busy with your new baby (   ) to have time to celebrate.

Dragonlady - We have the same OTD, so we can over nalysis every twinge and niggle everyday together.

Coming on this thread as helped me so much. I've been panicking that my pains mean AF on its way. My stomach feels so bloated that I can't even eat as much as I usually do, which is drastic for me as I love me food lol

Thinking of you all

Rachel xxx


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Well.....its test day for me and guess what.......i cant do it!!  

i've been feeling neagtive the last few days and havent any symptoms really either way (AF or PG). no spotting, no sore boobs, no pee pee loads, no cramping....nothing. very weird. DP is away til tomorrow so think i'm gonna test then instead. has anyone else had no symptoms at all before?? i have a feeling the pessy's are delaying AF hence no symptoms. arrrrrrrrgh what a rollercoasted this all is. you'd think i'd have gotten used to it 



good luck to all those testing soon, congrats to all those with BFPs and a big   to those who have THIS TIME got a bfn but ladies, dont give up. xx


----------



## blundell

thanks bartlebeans!!   defo bday celebrations required!

My (.)(.)s are like lead balloons and I have been cramping since transfer - am now 5dp5dt have 2 embies on board, find it less alarming that others getting this too, thanks peahead and dragonlady for saying this too!!

Keep comparing to last time which was BFN so am panicking about every twinge!
Starting bleeding 6dp5dt last time so just want to hide for next 24 hours - instead have DH family event to go to where I get to meet the new editions to the family - 3 of them in the last 3 months!!!!

Geminimonkey - sending         you are being very strong not testing x My bleed last time was proper full on red, so maybe a bit of brown is OK?? I've also read embies can implant up to day 14 so  

Sorry you are in so much pain Beadyeyes - sending you a big   hope that you feel better soon xx

Good luck everyone!


----------



## blundell

.... and littlerachywantsababy - sending you a  

regardless of how desperate I am to know think I need my DP there with me too xx


----------



## coriander

Hi,
I understand about not wanting to test - I'm not going to do a hpt before the clinic blood test as I know if it's negative I'll hope against hope that it will change... waiting til you have support tomorrow is fine and very sensible... my friends has had two successful ivf pregnancies and says that the first time she had major period type pains and was sure it was over and the second time she had no symptoms at all...
Congratulations to all of the bfp's - great news! 
Sympathy to those who got the wrong outcome this time.
All the best to us all,
Coriander x


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome mango2512, blundell, dragonlady1380 and Helen777!    I've added you to the list.


----------



## Nmh

Hi, im new to this. My test date is 22july.
This is my 4th attempt but 1st using frozen embryo transfer. The 3 previous attempts using fresh embryo transfer with ICSI.
The 2nd resulted  in positive test after the 2 week wait, was on cloud 9 but something told me 2 weeks later something wasnt right and  made me complete another test which was negative.
 Our  1st & 3rd attmept was negative. 
Weve had a couple months off between each cycle so guess each time you forget how much it takes over your mind & thoughts.
Only on day 3 and already trying to look for signs, each time before i have had really heavy breasts but then woke up one day to find completely back to normall, this is how I knew something was wrong on the 2nd attepmt. Cant seem to recall at what stage last attempts my breasts began to feel heavy.


----------



## toria77

Welcome Nmh  

As hard as it is try not to symptom spot, easier said than done I know. Every person is different and every pregnancy is different!! I had really bad OHSS with my twins which only started a few days before OTD and of course I'm worried that if I don't get it this time I'll get a BFN.

I'm 3dp6dt and feel absolutely fine, little bit bloated but nothing else. I think we can cause ourselves more stress and worry by analizing everthing so I'm trying, doesn't always work, to take each day as it comes.

Take care of yourself

Tor x


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Well that's us on our way home from our weekend away to keep out minds off teat on Monday. It was sutch a lovely weekend but did not stop thinking about it. So last night we bought a cheeky test and did it this morning. I had him look as I couldnt. But I new by his face and he just hugged me. I could not stop crying. He said we can try again but we don't have the money. After sobbing my hart out for a bit he went off to make me a cup of tea and ran back in the room test in hand. There were 2 lines he had not looked right. I just screamed. Never have I been so down then so up. It has happened finally after 4 years. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## toria77

OMG, bet you wanted to kill him. lol

Congratulations  

Tor x


----------



## Mrsbarrass

For a second yes but he felt so bad for looking too fast. Lol


----------



## nutmeg

Congratulations Mrsbarass   

Please could I be added to the list. OTD is the 16th following FET - we are 4dp5/6dt and nothing much going on apart from sore heavy boobs, which I always get with the progesterone.


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi ladies

Omg Mrsbarrass i would have killed my dh if he had done that so happy for thats great news though   congratulations 

Nmh i test the same as you and im constantly looking out for signs already think im driving m dh nuts Ours was also test fet

I have been having cramping on and off hoping its a good sign  

Hope everyone gets their bfp they deserve


----------



## munchkin35

Hi everyone, 
welcome to Blundell, dragonlady, helen and nmh    
Flutterby - my otd is friday but am doing it the same day as u as got that day off, will think of u also that morning, heres    and   for us both.
Bartlebeans - u r right that we r all going mad on here!!! Hope u can enjoy your bd on tuesday
Beadyeeys- dosnt sound very mice hun, get well soon   
geminimonkey - wd for waiting to test its hard isnt it, I am tyring to do the same although very tempted to do early!!  
peahead - I was the same for about just over a week after ec, couldnt fit into some of my clothes and didnt feel like eating either and I love food also!!
littlerachywansababy - hi hun, I dont blame u for waiting it must be hard to do that but heres hoping u with both be celebrating tomorrow! good luck my sock friend!!     
coriander - good to know about your friend who had no symtoms- reasuring for me ty 
toria - must be amazing to have twins(hard work also) good luck with this cycle 
mrsbarrass - glad u had a good weekend, and what an amazinng turn around!!    

afm- just know it hasnt worked this time again, as dont feel anything, exactly the same as last bfn, so I would be amazed if it says otherwys on thurs, havnt fully come to terms with it yet as I suppose i am living in hope that I am wrong, even though in my heart of hearts I know I'm not.

sending big fat     to all the bfn.


----------



## Chi-chi

Hello everyone!  I am new here (well, new-ish ... lurker for week or so, but first actual post on FF) and thought I would join Ladies in Waiting as I had my ET today.  Holly - please could you add me to the list - I had ICSI and my OTD is 22 July.

Wishing everyone best of luck during the two weeks of torture! 
Chi-chi


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome! Nmh, nutmeg and chi-chi!   
   ​ ​ ​    Congrats Mrsbarrass!  ​


----------



## Polly1976

Congratulations Mrs Barass....Had a lump in my throat reading your message and then felt so happy for you! Brilliant news!!


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi there chi  chi another test day buddy 

best of luck for the 2ww and otd day


----------



## Geminimonkey

Hello again, just been very naughty and tested it's a bfn but stupidly I know it could be too early!! 

Will test Wednesday as the clinic told me too-but if it is a bfn at least a bit more prepared! 

But trying to stay positive. 

I really feel rough and back ache and feeling of trapped wind not nice. Just having a cup of mint tea to see if it helps! 

Thanks for all your support and watch this space. 

Lots of love and luck to all especially those on 2ww as I feel your anxiety 

Xxxx


----------



## Nmh

Hi Gill & chi chi

So we are all 22july, seems ages away. My mother in law reminded me it's her birthday that day and what a lovely present it would be. No pressure there then. Do u 2 have any symptoms, I have nothing. I had two transferred on day 3, one grade 6 and one grade 8 so happy with that. This time I have taken a week of work so  hopefully time will fly quicker, hope it works that way,

Take care and best of luck

Natalie x


----------



## pinkcat

Geminimonkey -    there's still every chance it could be a BFP on test day


----------



## puss2cats

Good afternoon.

KatieQ Congratulations, fingers are crossed that this is the one.

Beadyeyes- Hope you feel better soon. What are they doing for the sickness? Have you tried ginger?

mrsbarrass- Was feeling less emotional today till I read your posts,now sat here bawling like a baby. Big Congrats.

Welcome to this crazy world, I actually forgot for about an hour today whilst partaking in some retail therapy. So, convinced it'll end in tears (again). No symptoms except IBS has decided it don't like food at all.


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations Mrsbarrass!! Wow what a way to find out!! Hope you've recovered from the shock  
Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## toria77

Evening Ladies

Just got back from family meal and feel absolutely stuffed!!!

Still no change, maybe feel a little puffier but that could just be the meal!!

Tor x


----------



## blundell

Hello All!
Managed to survive the family get together with the new babies AND only 1 uncle asking when we were going to start a family which is progress!

Congrats Mrsbarrass!!!  

Hello Nutmeg - we're test day buddies!!   glad you've joined in  

Am turning into a big bloated thing - DH started to call me Barney after Simpsons character!!

xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Blundell - I think you are so brave to face family with babies. I can't even face any people right now. I'm a true moody mare at the moment !!!


----------



## blundell

Thanks peahead! the youngest is 6 weeks - eldest 3 months, this is the first time in ages that they've all been in the same place so thought get it over with in one go! 

I'm also moody BUT hopeful!  

Figured best get it out of the way today otherwise it'll be months before can do it if I get a BFN!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Still sick I'm afraid. Belly button has changed shape... Had a ginger biscuit and it didn't stay down.  have hardly eaten. It sucks. The fact it's getting worse is a good sign so I'm told/have read. In for a scan to check the fluid tomorrow.


----------



## JessLange

Evening Ladies,
A   fr me I am afraid.  Well done to all of you who have got BFPs!!! I am sssooooo pleased for you. I really, genuinely am. 
Strange really as when my friends tell me they are pregnant I find it really hard to me happy for them. I guess it is as we have all walked this path and share in each others hopes and dreams. If I had sparkle magic dust I would have wanted all of you to have BFP's, even if I couldn't. 
I guess I shall sign on for the September round!
Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## Polly1976

Never give up Jess. I feel sad for you.


----------



## nutmeg

So sorry Jess   

Hey Blundell test buddie    And I've just noticed how many are due to test on the 15th    sooo many potential mamas. 

Good luck all.


----------



## mango2512

Jesslang, Massive     to you, its nice to hear you talking about the next round, its not easy to stay upbeat after a bfn. xxx


MrsBarras, a HUGE congratulations to you, poor you though but what a result in the end. Well done, now the start of another 2ww madness, enjoy being pregnant and take care of yourself.

Havent managed to remember much more lol, will try and be a better 2ww'er.
Wishing you all lots of love and luck

xxx


----------



## KatieQ

Evening Everyone,

Just wanted to say thankyou so much to everyone who wished me well xx 

*Beady - *You poor thing! When should be symptoms start to ease?

*Jess - *It's really horrid to get a BFN - am sorry  you must be feeling so rotten

Hope you are all ok this evening

K xx


----------



## KatieQ

*Mrsbarras -* Yay!!!   CONGRATULATIONS!!! (He is so lucky - I bet that you are so over the moon that he's not in trouble any more is he?!)

K xx


----------



## lilygirl

Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes.

Jess - I'm so very sorry hun   you sound in a really strong state of mind tho.  Stay positive chick, next time WILL be your time    xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello Ladies!

Mind if I join you in this thread? Iam currently PUPO with 2 x day2 embies onboard. OTD 22nd July. It's only been 3 days and the anticipation is drivinng me  .  With any luck they would have become blasts today   . 

good luck to all of you


----------



## wellsy1976

Hi there

This is my first post on FF so am hoping I am doing it right! Am new to all this! 

My test date is 21st July, just had a 2 day transfer of 1 grade 1, 4 cell embryo.  Second attempt at IVF and desperate for this to work.  Have a 3 year old we miraculousy conceived naturally and so hoping we can make him a brother or sister! 

Fingers crossed for you all.  I hope to get the hang of all the abbreviations soon!

x


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Sadly a BFN for us this time


----------



## Nmh

Morning all, know it's early but really can't sleep,so much going round my head.
Still no symptons, bit concerning. 

H sonesze , another test day buddie, how u been feeling ? 

Care to all
Natalie x x


----------



## Chi-chi

Welcome Sonea and Wellsy! I just joined yesterday as well and my OTD is 22 July, so we will be testing around the same time along with Gill and Nmh 

*Nmh*: I have been listening to Zita West's IVF relaxation CD (you can order from Amazon or directly from ZW in London) and it really chills me out - I highly recommend. If I listen to it in bed, I usually fall asleep mid-way through as it is so relaxing! I haven't got any symptoms yet either (except sore tum, boobs from the Cyclogest), but I would have thought too early for that kind of thing. Hang in there!

*Gill*: Hello and thanks for the welcome! Glad there are lots of us on the same time frame! Lots of luck!
x x x


----------



## babysparkle

So sorry littlerachy     xxx


----------



## Lins74

I've been naughty .... Did a sneaky early test and got an bfp I know it's early
Days but it has given me hope I feel so different this time
Can't explain it I just had a feeling. Not saying a word to anyone though DH and my mum know but everyone I see tells me I'm glowing so fingers crossed. 
I will be good now for the rest of the week I promise

Love from

Lindsey xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

littlerachywantsababy so sorry to read u got a bfn hun sending u lots of hugs and tissues


----------



## toria77

Aww littlerachywantsababy   

Lins, wow you really have tested early, I'm due to test 15th but was gonna test on Wed if I have the courage.

Tor x


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Soneasze and wellsy1976! 

beadyeyes - sounds horrible, hope you feel better soon. yeah, they do say if it gets worse it is a sign of a BFP... 

So sorry it wasn't your time JessLange and littlerachy  best of luck for the future.

Lins74       !! I truly hope it's a true BFP


----------



## Coombiesgirl

JessLarge and Littlerachy I feel so SO sad for you I'm so sorry  .


----------



## Pinot

Morning All,

*Jess and Littlerachy* - sending a big  to you both. Having been there many times I know how hard it is.

Congrats to the BFP-ers 

AFM, also did a sneaky early test this morning and was BFN. OTD Fri 15th but have a feeling it isn't going to change now  Although the reason i did the test was my (.)(.)s were veiny this morning which was how they were with DD?? Perhaps I was just hot. Hey ho, now i've started, i'll just keep on testing!!

Right, I need to go and do something to take my mind off this agonising 2ww!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## toria77

Aww Pinet, I'm sure it too early to test.    that it changes by Friday.

Tor x


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Pinet, also did a test today BFP, ODT also on the 15th, I know is too early but couldn't help myself especially because from the beginning I had this feeling that it didn't worked, more so this morning, never mind I'll test again on the 14th but I don't think is going to change either. Good luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

I meant BFN, silly me,  , starting to loose it, looking forward for this 2ww to be over one way or another


----------



## Pinot

Thanks Coombiesgirl    It's rubbish isn't it. Just can't wait for Friday to be here now and just feel like I'm killing time   

Hey ho! Hang in there.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## blundell

JessLarge and Littlerachy I am so sorry  

I have really bad tummy pains although embarrasingly think it may be due to wind  

1 days close to test day - taking this one day at a time!!


----------



## beans33

Can I ask what everyone is doing on their 2ww. Last time in 2009 I rested all time but this time I'm finding I've got itchy feet and can't just sit still. Is a bit of housework a no no. I rested last time a bit but still got bfn.  

Jesslarge and littlerachy, I'm sorry too. I know the feeling as I had my bfn last time and it's tough so sending you big hugs xx

I need to do some catching up so difficult and fiddly on iPhone! X


----------



## beans33

Oh blundell I also know all too well a out the cyclogest wind! My gp gave me lactulose twice a day!! I was up at 4 due to that! Wasn't best pleased! Hope the pains get better x


----------



## Lins74

Is anyone else really tired I can't stop sleeping it's crazy. Hope everyone is ok
Hugs to all people who've got bfp and hugs to those with bfn don't
Give up hope we will all achieve our dream 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Geminimonkey

Just to say goodbye! 

Bleeding now clots so it's the end. Clinic said stop progestrone and just test to make sure not eptopic on Wednesday 

Thank you to you amazing ladies and all your support. 
Wish you all well xxxxx


----------



## toria77

Aww Gemini    take care of yourself.

Tor x


----------



## Mrsbarrass

I'm so very sorry geminimonkey,littlerachy, and jesslange. Be strong xxxx  

Congrats any BFP's. 

I just want to thank everyone who congratulated me. You all got me through a really hard time.Had bloods back today and all good scan 1st august. I have highper stim though so not to good nearly got kept at the hospital today but I assured them I will rest. So have to go back everyday and back on injectons. Telling parents tonight. So exited. 

Good luck to everyone still to test. Xxx


----------



## toria77

Aww Bartlebeans, I know exactly how you feel. My OTD is 15th too and I'm going out of my mind with worry. I'm 4dp6dt and don't feel anything either!! 

Tor x


----------



## Mrsbarrass

BARTLEBEANS...  All I had was sore boobs some times. Little cramping so please get rid of they neg thoughts. Good luck xxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Bartlebeans - I feel exactly the same. The only symptoms I have is period like pain, wind and sore nipples. MY OTD isnt until 20th so I have what feels like years !!!! One minute I feel sorry for myself then next I feel really angry with everyone


----------



## kirsthull

Hi all, thanks for all your well wishes for those of you who dont aleady know got rushed into hospital on saturday with bad stomach pains and vomitting and a tummy that looked like i was 9 moths pregnant, but just got home turned out to be late onset OHSS which apparently only happens when you get a BFP !!! so yes they did blood test and came back positive with hcg leverl of 98  my OTD isnt until 15th so was 5 days early so happy but still not convinced with it being so early anyway enough bout me hope you are all ok xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Bartlebeans. I don't think I had any symptoms with the twins. It's hard to remember as I did hyper stimulate and can't really remember much. I was admitted to hospital and had 8 litres of fluid drained from my stomach. No one actually told me I was pregnant!! They kept saying my levels were high but had no idea what they were talking about. I was upset that I missed out on peeing on a stick!!

My boobs are massive and nipples are sore but that happened last time and I got a BFN so really trying not to sympton spot!!

Congratulations Kirsthull, I look pregnant already so hoping it's a good sign but not getting my hopes up.

Tor x


----------



## Nmh

Hi Bartlebeans

I'm too scared to feel confident because don't wanna get my hope up just in case. We have to think that grade 8 is the best it could be for day 3. 

Still no symptons, although my hubby did point out we r not taking gestonethis time we r taking prontogest this time do don't know the symptoms for that. 

Also taking Clexine and progynova tablets

Many people get pregnant and never have any symptons. Don't give up yet


Take care 
Natalie


----------



## beadyeyes

Well I've been readmitted to hospital. Fluid all in abdomen and sides and maybe a bit in my lung. I was feeling so so rough. Now I've had fluids and antisickness i feel much better. 

Oh and, by the way, it appears my 4-cell singular 2 day embie has made himself comfy... Hcg is at 98.... So I am, um, pregnant. Still haven't told DH! can't wait to see his face.


----------



## sallylally

Hello,
I;m being a bit dim.... is this where I join the july 2ww thread?
Hope so, here are my details.
Sallylally    IUI (third time lucky?!)  OTD 25th July 11
Thanks
xx
x

ps. May i be the first to congratulate you, beadyeyes.  x


----------



## K8W

Hiya Ladies.

mind if I join you..? Recognise some of you.

PMA to everyone.

Love K8 x


----------



## Jess1ca

Hi - can I please join you? Had ET on 08.07.11 and OTD is 22.07.11. Trying to avoid going batty but somehow do not feel that I am winning this one.

 to those who have not had the result that they wanted
 to those with a BFP
 for those resisting the temptation to test early


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Beadyeyes - Thats brilliant news !!!! about being pregnant that is not the fluid   You have given me some hope too as I have one 4 cell 2 day embie on board.

K8W - Welcome to the 2ww board, I was so pleased and surprised to have made it to ET that I was on here within 45 mins of being PUPO

Elfin - No chance you will avoid the   but at least we can all do it together.  

Sally - You are in the right place & welcome to the nuthouse


----------



## blundell

hello sallylally! Welcome - not dim, just a bit pre-occupied!!
and to you too Elfin76  and K8W 

Am worried pain in my tummy seems to be getting worse not stabbing, or cramping even just hurts everywhere, struggling to sit and now even walk, tummy swollen to 6 months pregnancy stage - anyone else had similar experience?? Thought it was wind, now not so sure!

Driving myself  

Congrat beadyeyes!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Blundell - Maybe ring your clinic to make sure its not OHSS. Can't believe how many people on these threads have had it


----------



## Jess1ca

Congrats *Beadyeyes* on the being pregnant and BOOO to being ill. Sending   to make sure you get better soon!


----------



## blundell

thanks peahead   - after reading the other posts I wondered that too - have left message!

Had increased dose of stims (am on short protocol) and got 19 eggs this time (even though they had 6 on the scan 2 days before!! - made the nurse double check!!) had 4 previous time so possibly increased dose means have gone into OHSS?? I'm PCOS and a bit "cuddly" too which I think are risk factors?? 

Would it stop a BFP


----------



## supertrouper81

beadyeyes: I am so thrilled! I can understand that the OHSS is really hard but most of the girls I know who have suffered from it have turned out to be pregnant. Let's hope he decides to stay for the next 9 months!


----------



## kirsthull

hi beady read my post lol mirror image x


----------



## [email protected]

Huge congrats beadyeyes!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Sallylally, K8W and Elfin76!  

  Congrats Kirsthull and beadyeyes!  

 pinot and coombiesgirl  , there's still time for it to change to BFP      

so sorry geminimonkey    all the best for the future.

blundell - I don't think OHSS can stop a BFP, but it can be a sign of one


----------



## toria77

Beadyeyes Congratulations   

blundell, pinkcat is right. OHSS won't prevent BFP. I too am a bit 'cuddly' but it didn't stop me having my twins.

Feel really tired now and def look 9 months already.

Welcome all the newbies  

Tor x


----------



## blundell

Thanks everyone for support   
Have spoken to clinic - am going for scan in morning to check

Will be mortified if it's just wind and constipation!!! DH will never let me forget it!


----------



## toria77

Wow your clinic is good, last time I spoke to mine about OHSS they said go to local A&E if I'm concerned!!!

Tor x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Blundell - if it is wind and DH gives you grief then let that wind out on his lap


----------



## blundell

Tor - they told me to go to A&E if gets worse but they are really quite good!
Peahead -


----------



## puss2cats

Evening all

Littlearchy,gemini & Jess, Really sorry you got BFN,its awful.   

Peahead,bartle- Snap. Maybe we should start a new group!!! The fat angry emotional grumps!!!!  

Beady, Kirst, Congrats on the   , but sorry you going through OHSS, fingers crossed you feel better (physically) soon,as emotionally you must be high as a kite.

Blundell, have you tried peppermint cordial,not too plesant but if its wind it'll definately help. Or windeze tablets,they are not absorbed into blood stream and so are 'safe'.

Had the day from hell today,after 2 symptom free days my body has decided to pay back with vengeance.

Spotting when woke,convinced self by 8am its all over. Cramps started. 10am rang nurses the response was mind blowing.

'What will be will be!!!!! Carry on with pessaries till contact date.' I mentioned I didn't know how old my frosties were and could it be too late for implantation bleed and the response..........'possibly'.
So I went to the loo and sobbed. 
Have little sharp pains all over lower belly and what feels like a stitch on left. Spotting calmed down the started again just like AF does.

Have become the emotional,paranoid,depressed,angry,pessimistic knicker checker I vowed never to become. Going to loo hourly!!!! Definately   
Am convinced its gone tits up and pains are very similar to endo symptoms and that would explain the bowel problems I've had for 6 years.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Puss2cats - honey thats a horrible way to be treated by the clinic.   to the person you spoke to.   its implantation spotting and pain.


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!  

PUPO Test date 21st July!! ET friday 08th July severe pain next day thought I was having to go to the hospital but it went away thank goodness! havent had any other symptoms dont know if I am meant to at this early stage?? 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!    

FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Welcome Sweet73, after being on this thread for a few days I have come to the conclusion that it mkes no difference if we have symptoms or not. Some of the ladies that have had recent BFPs have had symptoms and some have not. Sorry I know that doesn't help.


----------



## supertrouper81

Sweet73: Welcome! It is way too early for you to be feeling any pregnancy symptoms. If you have any symptoms, they are more likely to be caused by the tx. I had symptoms probably from the Progesterone for the first week of 2ww, then they vanished for a couple of days and some new symptoms started to pop up very very slowly. But even so, I've barely had any symptoms at all (no real nausea or sore or swollen boobs) and I got my BFP 5 days ago.

Good luck!


----------



## dk600

2WW .............Test date 15th July...............ISCI,,,,, starting to get very fed up now and thinking that it hasn't worked at all although i have had lots of cramping (some bad) i haven't had any bleed.. how early can you test and get a true result (i have tested but as it was early, i convinced myself that it wasn't a BFN it was just too early )


----------



## supertrouper81

dk600: It's really hard to say, it depends on how long it takes for the embryo to implant itself. But if I were you, I'd wait until OTD or at least 13 days after ET. It was probably way too early for you to test so don't be discouraged yet!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Peahead & Supertrouper81! 

Thanks for that this 2 ww is a nightmare! fingers crossed    

Congrats Supertouper81 on your BFP!!!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome SWEET73 and dk600!  

puss2cats - it's not over til test day


----------



## dk600

Thanks supertrouper81, i know it was too early and i told myself that it wouldnt bother my but i lied to myself  :'   it is by far the longest time that anyone could imagine.. two weeks, feels like two months 
Thanks puss2cats


----------



## hg34

Hi all....hoping you've got room for another? ;-)

I'm 7 days into this 2ww following 5 day hatching blasto transfer and feel as though I'm going mad! Finding myself continually scouring websites looking for people in the same boat! I have my HCG test on Monday 18th. Anyone else in the same boat?

So far, its hard to tell whether my symptoms are related to the crinone gel, AF arriving soon or implantation. Stupidly did a test 2 days ago which was a BFN (no surprises there!). I know its too early to test but couldnt stop myself! ;-)

Symptoms thus far have been cramping almost every day with the exception of day 4, hot flashes, tired and light headaches for the past few days. Have been feeling like AF is coming since ET tbh.

I didnt realised this 2ww would be so difficult!


----------



## blundell

Hello Newbies!! welcome - I've only just recently joined and found this to be a sanctuary full of lovely kind people  

Puss2cats thanks for advice - am willing to try a pin in m tummy to release gas at the minute so peppermint cordial sounds positively lovely as an alternative!! Also am so sorry about silly moos at the clinic   !! We understand and are   for good news for you!!  

A 2 week wait is 1,209,600 seconds!! No wonder it's sending us all   - that's forever!!!!


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry for no personals but there are so many of us, just want to let you know I am thinking of you all daily as we go through this craziness, wishing you all well.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## munchkin35

eveing everyone,

welcome to all the new ladies to 2 weeks of an emotional rollercoaster ride - so many ups and downs its sooo hard!!

Conrgts to beady afm and kirstull with your   really really pleased for u!!    

   to jess and rachy and anyone else who has the outcome we all dread and   we dont get, so sorry for u

  vibes to those who have tested early and got bfn, hope it changes for u on otd  

puss- why on earth do these nurses who have no compasion work in fertility clinics?? surley that is the number one requirement for the job?? I'm a nurse and wouldnt dream of speaking to any of my patients that way makes me mad!!    

afm, have been feeling a bit more postive today, as keep getting hot flushes, mainly at night and its hard to explain but my uterus feels fat when I'm in certain postions ie laying on my side or sitting in a certain way? am I clutching at straws I am so up and down during this 2ww one min convinced not pg the next think I could be!! def


----------



## blundell

Munchkin my DH is buying me some straws to clutch at - he says it's the only thing am not doing!!


----------



## munchkin35

blundell!!    !!! I know I'm terrible, I've decided that I've been so up and down during this 2ww that I should re-name myself "lift"!! 
Its funny how we interpret every little tiny thing as a sign, I have sneezed once or twice evrey day since et and have even convinved myself that even this could be a symptom!!      esp as i havnt really had any to speak of, anything will do!!


----------



## puss2cats

Peahead,pinkcat,blundell and munch,,,,,,,Thanks for the support. This 2ww (or 18 days in my case!!!!) is killing me this time.

I was determined to stay level headed,did well last time and wasn't symptom analysing,this time has been hell.

I agree munch, when I did nurse training I believed empathy was par for the course. I know they are busy but a little compassion/understanding would go a long way.


----------



## KatieQ

*Beady & Kirsthull - *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   

*Puss2cats -*If it's any help I was completely symptom free for week one & was a late cramper well into week 2 & cramped & bled a bit on & off for 4 days & I got a BFP a few days ago x

K xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Littlerachywantsababy   sorry,

Welllsy1976, hello. I'm new too. I had 2 x 4cell embies returned on a day 2 transfer. My OTD is 22 july.    to you too. How are you feeling? 

NMH, can't really tell if its the cyclogest or embie. just really bloated, trapped wind, and felt a bit yukky yesterday. Feeling fat, sore boobies and itchy nipples. What about you?

Lins74 , Kirtshull , beadyeyes OMG  yay

Beadyeyes, I have 4cell 2day embies too. I was really worried about a 2 day transfer too. You have given me a bit of hope.


----------



## Chi-chi

Welcome to Sallylally, K8W, Elfin76, Sweet73, dj600 and hg34 (apologies if I've missed anyone!)

*Elfin *- you are test date buddies with me and quite a few others - go the 22nd! I can't believe you have your wedding a week later - you must really be on an emotional roller-coaster at the moment!

*Sweet73* - I am in same boat as you... I had ET on Sunday and the next day (yesterday) I had terrible stomach pains, but it seems to have subsided a bit this morning. I'm hoping having the pain so early isn't a bad sign. Can't believe my clinic didn't mention that stomach pains are common, as obviously one's first reaction (before reading everyone else's experiences on here) is that it must be a negative!

Good luck everyone and hang in there! x


----------



## beans33

Soniasze - in 2009 I had a bfp with a 2 day transfer so it does happen! He's running around my bedroom as we speak! X


----------



## positivethoughts

Hi I've just done ivf and my test date is 23 July. Good luck ladies! X x


----------



## KatieQ

*Soneasze* - mine was a day2 FET (supposedly even less likely to work) & I just had a bfp - Don't worry it definately does happen

K xx


----------



## Nmh

Morning ladies

Well on day 4 after 3 day transfer and still no symptoms.  I just want a sign or something. 

Not sleeping at night but no tired at all, like everyone just wishing time away. 2 weeks us taking forever

Care to all

Natalie x


----------



## dk600

Chi-Chi, i agree, i don't know why the clinics don't tell you the information about cramping etc! it bazaar as so many appear to experience it regardless of the final result.  I think they need a GOOD talking too


----------



## dk600

Can someone explain something to me PLS 
On the first page where it has everyone's detail and test dates etc, what does the symbols mean under the results ? (if that makes any sense!)


----------



## Andi123

Hi ladies - had DEIVF (2 Grade 1 Blasto's)  test date 20th July. I'm not very hopeful at the moment. Anyone else had brown spotting as late as 6dp5dt?   
dk600 I think the hugs were bfn. cheerleaders for pfp and the other is 'positive energy' so ladies who have tested may not have reported back and there is positive energy being sent to those who are waiting.
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## pinkcat

dk600 

    = waiting to test 


 = BFN

   = BFP


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Hi all on this part of the site! Just started the dreaded Wait. I've been here before so know what it's like. However as this is a natural FET I have 17 days to wait!!!    It seems like years away!!! Ive to test on the 28/7. Are you all taking it easy on your 2ww or out and about doing normal things. My Dr said to be myself but I am frightened I dislodge it!!!  


Noodles xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome hg34, positivethoughts, Andi123 and noodles1!  
​   ​


----------



## AliG63

Hiya Everyone,

Just to let you know had HCG yesterday, and result was negative  Pretty much knew that as no symptoms at all  and had had a Tesco test Sat that was negative. 
So, will have bit of breather, and we're thinking about adoption. No more money for IVF! 

Best of luck and Huge Congrats to the BFP's and commiserations to the BFN's. Know how you feel 
Love Ali Xxx


----------



## supertrouper81

Andi, I had some small brownish spotting (vaginal discharge in my panty liners) on 8dp3dt and 9dp3dt if I remember correctly (i.e. 11dpo and 12dpo). Got my BFP on 13dp3dt.


----------



## dk600

Thanks Pinkcat and Andi123


----------



## hayley30

Hello

I am a avid 2WW reader (but tend to post on the started treatment, IVF in June)

I am in need of advice ....I had 2 day transfer on 29th, my test day is friday 15th ..but that was 16 dp et.  I worked out I was 15pdo
I tested this morning, I tried to stop myself, and used clearblue - IT WAS BFP  
Then me and DH thought it would still be HCG from sat 25th june
So I tested with a cheap kit - I got a BFP, very clear line.  I can't quite believe it, but the lines are so strong.

I am waiting for the clinic to call me, but does anyone know how long the HCG stays in the system.
I have tested earlier than this before and got bfns, and had HCG then - so am praying it is out of the system.

Any ideas/ thoughts?  I will write my symptoms later when I come down from the clouds.


----------



## dk600

Congratulations Hayley30       I'm sure it would be out your system by now,, well done


----------



## dk600

Hayley30, i had a 2dt on 1st July and my test date is the 15th, so i think you test date should have been tomorrow 13th.. So dont worry, i'm sure the test is correct


----------



## hg34

HI ladies,

Thanks for the welcome and congrats to Hayley30..... ....am sure it would be out of your system by now...so great news!

I'm now day 8dp 5dt....still have light cramping and am VERY hot. Do you think the fact my temperature is 99.86 today is due to the crinone gel? Am I correct in saying that the progesterone is what raises the bodys basal temp after ovulation? Am dying to test but am scared.....I just feel like the   is coming, and having stupidly tested at 6 days past transfer, am trying to steer clear of the peesticks!


----------



## dk600

peesticks are a must     and very additive  
although it is early hg34 but at least if it was negative it would be because its too early


----------



## Mrsbarrass

ALI I'm so so sorry to hear that


----------



## dk600

So Sorry Ali that it didn't work for you, my heart goes out to you but don't give up........... The money is a small price to pay and it will work, one day, it really will  xx


----------



## bump14

Tested this morning.


----------



## Polly1976

Great news - Congrats Bump!   

   Sorry Ali
x


----------



## dk600

Well done Bump , was it you test day today


----------



## Jess1ca

*Bump*  hurrah for you!

*Ali* I am so sorry. I know that a lot of people have been able to get the zero finance credit cards so you can pay off slowly over about 13 months. Maybe you need a break from it to re-energise and can try again later? 

*Chi-Chi* Never thought that the stress of a wedding would be a blessing in disquise although it does mean I am slightly more  that usual...


----------



## hayley30

spinClinic have confirmed HCG would have gone - I am therefore BFP
   
They need me to do the official test on friday, but more of a formality (I will be re testing daily anyhow!!!)

Am also officially over the moon now.

Good luck to all.

I took pre conception tablets, drank at least 2 pints water a day and rested alot (including a lie down for 30mins for each of the progresterone times) - all new vs my other treatments.
Symptom wise - I was v bloated from progesterone and had spikey pains in tummy (again progesterone) on and off.  I have not been more tired than normal and no weird tastes.

How is everyone else
(Ali - am so so sorry for you.  )  take care.


----------



## toria77

Congratulations to the  . So sorry to you Ali


----------



## dk600

Well done again Hayley, so pleased for you


----------



## supertrouper81

Ali, I am so sorry for your BFN.     

hayley & bump: Congratulations!!!    


I had my second beta yesterday and just found out the result. It has increased from 561 on 13dp3dt to 2228 on 17dp3dt (test taken with exactly 96 hours in between). Anyone have any insights on how to interpret the results? Are twins out of the game?


----------



## hayley30

Hi 
What are these blood tests?  my clinic never mentioned them.


----------



## Courgette

Ali, tried to PM you but your inbox is full! So sorry about your hcg results ... I know you'd already tested but the blood test is obviously that final confirmation


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Ladies...

Just been reading and thought I would jump in with the below information. Not sure if it helps or not. 

Lou.x

info removed due to copyright...will post link later if possible! 
pinkcat x


----------



## supertrouper81

hayley: They are blood tests for confirming the hcg levels. I have many failed IVF attempt behind me and this is the first time I ever get to take them, previously they've satisfied with peeing on a stick. But this time, as they have been so confused about why we've been failing all along, they wanted to confirm by taking the blood tests. So beta = blood test to check your HCG levels in the blood.


----------



## dk600

hayley30 said:


> Hi
> What are these blood tests? my clinic never mentioned them.


My clinic doesn't do blood tests either !!


----------



## Jess1ca

*Loulou* thanks for that - will make a note

*Hayley* woo woo - congrats


----------



## dk600

i was under the impression that the basic pee-sticks will pick up HCG at 50 mIU/ml , is this correct?

So you start making HCG at conception and not after implantation?


----------



## supertrouper81

dk600: it depends on the brand and model. Some are even more sensitive and pick up HCG at 25 mIU/ml. 
I don't think you start making HCG until after implantation.


----------



## hg34

Thansk DK600 ;-) lets hope so x


----------



## Polly1976

Im a Day 3 transfer and have been going from this....

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## babysparkle

It was a bfn for us again


----------



## dk600

I am so so sorry babysparkle


----------



## toria77

i'm really sorry babysparkle


----------



## SWEET73

Babysparkle 

So sorry to hear that thinking about you   


xx


----------



## Jess1ca

*BabySparkle*  xx Sorry to hear that


----------



## Nettie79

Hi All,

Newbie here

Please can you add me to the list.

Nettie here, round 7 of clomid, 6 last year 12 months off and 1st month this year.


This month have had 100mg of clomd and 10000miu of hcg.  Due to test monday 18th.  the suspsense is killing me!  
I have been feeling mega tired, and had some brown spotting this week.. really trying not to get my hopes  up xx


----------



## dk600

welcome Nettie, wishing you all the best


----------



## dk600

is there anyone that is due to test on 15th, that have tested already


----------



## Nettie79

dk600 said:


> welcome Nettie, wishing you all the best


Thanks for the welcome. I am so so tempted to test!


----------



## dk600

when is your test date Nettie ?


----------



## Nettie79

Monday 18th July,

Been getting brown spotting and also slight cramping and also mega mega tired.  What about you any sypmtoms?


----------



## hg34

HI Nettie - same test date as me! EEK......what are your symptoms?


----------



## dk600

i did,, everyday since et but i haven't the past 3 days, which worries me, in fact i feel rather normal  

I had really bad cramping, weeing ALOT, bloated, full looking and feeling in lower abdomen, i must admit i did feel pregnant but since i had real period like burning cramps on Saturday morning, Ive just felt normal, other than the abdomen is still large and i feel FAT  

I have been testing since   well lets say, a few days now and although it didn't bother me that it was negative before (as i knew it was too early) it did bother me today as i know people can get a positive on day 10 -11  

This is my third attempt, first was abandoned, second failed however with the last failed attempt i did not get any of these symptoms, in fact i didn't get any symptoms!  so i am really hoping that it good news


----------



## Nettie79

The waiting days seem to drag!!!!


----------



## dk600

and the closer it gets, the scarier it becomes


----------



## Itgetsbetter

My heart skips a beat when ever I think about it.


----------



## Nettie79

I am really stuggling with tiredness and feeling yuk, not sure if its a sign or just my body reacting to all the drugs this month xx


----------



## dk600

the drugs does take it out of you........... just sleep   I'm sure it will help if your relaxing rather than sat worrying .. unfortunately I'm quite the opposite, if i have anything on my mind or feel yuk, the last thing i can do is sleep .......................... needless to say, i haven't slept much since this started


----------



## wellsy1976

Hi SoneaSze - there seems to be quite a few of us 2dt girls on here, nice to know as I was concerned I was the only one!! keeping everything crossed for us!


----------



## Nmh

Hi all

Can I ask, has anyone had no symptons and got a positive test result ?


----------



## bump14

Thanks for all the cheers folks   .  Unfortunately I was really suffering with lower abdo pains this morning so ended up in hospital.  They told me I have moderate OHSS; but they also did another urine pt, and said it was negative.  I don't know what to think, cos I got 2 reallly strong positives this morning (clearblue and first response).  Going out of my mind.   
Bump


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Wellsy - Im a 2 day transfer too and was so upset abut it as everyone seemed to be getting blasts on the other thread im on. However I came on here a a few people have recently got BFP from 2 dayers.


----------



## hg34

Bump - Not sure what to say? Will they re-test again? Are you ok?


----------



## supertrouper81

Nmh, if you read through this entire thread you will find lots of examples of not having any symptoms and getting a BFP. So don't worry about it!


----------



## [email protected]

Well, it's my birthday today. I guess that means I'd better update my profile age  

10dp3dt transfer and on/off period pains all afternoon. This is what I had last time with my BFN. What a birthday present!

I'm sorry for your news, dear babysparkle. Sending you lots of strength for the future.

x Bartlebeans


----------



## 478emma

Hi Ladies..

So good to see more BFP's.. WTG!!     

Sorry for the BFN's and big      to you all.

Please add me to the test list now as I am officially PUPO as of today..

1 x blast and 1 x compacted (embryo's) on board! Was so tired when I got in I had a sleep for a couple of hours which is not like me at all.. think it is the excitement of it all.

Hoping to get a call tomorrow to say we have frosties.

Please stick little ones. Love you already.

Good luck for those testing tomorrow xx

Em


----------



## puss2cats

Ali & babysparkle......        

Bump...   their test was wrong/not read right, can't you ask for a blood test


Am not as emotional as yesterday but resigned to a fail. The spotting (tmi) turned clotty today and is getting redder although the cramps/ pains have eased I think af is slowly arriving. 


And if yesterday was not bad enough I put 4lb on.


----------



## bump14

Puss2cats  I hope its all ok with you?        The hosp have sent off a blood test thank goodness, but I feel completely floored by them telling me the other 1 was neg.  And scared.  Oh, and rotten with the ohss!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Bump - That is horrendous. So   for you that the bloods prove them wrong


----------



## Nettie79

Evening all,

Been resting all afternoon ladies, back now but just wanted to say its only my first day on FF and I am overwhelmed by the welcome and reponse, it seems a really supportive place, can beleive I been doing this alone for 4 years!


----------



## puss2cats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY bartle.  

Bump- How long till blood results in?  


Is 12dpt too early to use peestick? Going


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks puss, for the birthday wishes!

I would say 12dpt is ok to test. I don't want to test. I don't want to know!

Good luck! X


----------



## Cleobelle

Arrrrrrr

Test day tomorrow. Can't believe it. Really don't want it to end, so to know for sure will be horrible 

Cleobelle
xxxx


----------



## Nettie79

Cleobelle said:


> Arrrrrrr
> 
> Test day tomorrow. Can't believe it. Really don't want it to end, so to know for sure will be horrible
> 
> Cleobelle
> xxxx


Good luck thinking of you xxx


----------



## rasaustin

Hi Holly,

So you can put me on the list my OTD date is the 20th July, i had 2 early blasts transferred on the 9th July and this is my 7th attempt.  I'm hoping for a little positive energy and alot of luck.  I haven't had a chance to read up on everyone yet so will be doing so later.

Thanks for having me.

Sarah


----------



## puss2cats

Bartle- I am so undecided, it'll prepare me for OTD but think there is still a tiny tiny bit of hope left.

Cleobelle -


----------



## bump14

Quick update - hosp just phoned to say my beta is over 200!!                          I had to keep getting the doc to repeat the result!  She reckoned it must have been a dilute sample    Ah well, who cares now!?!
Thank you all for your support
Bump


----------



## pinkcat

​ Welcome Nettie79, 478emma and rasaustin! ​​​ So sorry AliG63 and babysparkle ​​​ Congrats hayley30 and bump14! ​


----------



## Nettie79

bump14 said:


> Quick update - hosp just phoned to say my beta is over 200!!                        I had to keep getting the doc to repeat the result! She reckoned it must have been a dilute sample  Ah well, who cares now!?!
> Thank you all for your support
> Bump


Does this mean a BFP?


----------



## Chi-chi

OMG, Bump, that is fantastic news - I'm so thrilled for you!

Cleobelle, Gemini and Juejue - good luck for OTD tomorrow

Welcome to all the newbies! x


----------



## puss2cats

*Bump*            

Knew they'd got it wrong Take care.


----------



## bump14

Yes!  Yes!  Yes!    Its still sinking in!  but i am over the moon


----------



## Chi-chi

Bump - OMG - that is such fantastic news!  I'm so thrilled for you!

Good luck to Cleobelle, Gemini and Juejue for OTD tomoz!

Welcome to the newbies! x


----------



## puss2cats

BUMP-        
Knew they'd got it wrong. Go girl.


----------



## toria77

Welcome Nettie


----------



## nutmeg

Wow this thread moves quick and I've not had chance to read through all the posts so just a generic hello all round I'm afraid!

Huge congratulations Bump

So sorry babysparkle   

I'm getting closer now, OTD is the 16th but think I will test on the 15th, so just got to hold on til Friday. Slight symptoms are only those I would usually get from the progesterone so no inkling either way atm.

Hope everyone is bearing up okay and not going too


----------



## AliG63

Hiya, Thanks ladies for all your commiserations. Haven't got the money for a 3rd go, but if we do have a windfall I'll def go for it again  In meantime, thinking adoption.
Best of luck and Big Congrats to all the bfp's!!
Ali Xxx

Meeps- let me know when you know!


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hi ladies, just back from my wee break, hav missed u all   Was lovely to get away but im not feeling very hopeful now. 

Bartle i hope u managed to njoy ur birthday! Iv been feeling exact same as u, just sore back n sore head n feeling fat n spotty, lol, think il test tmo 2 find out 1 way or the other, not feeling positive at all tnite  

Ali, Gemini and babysparkle i am so so sorry     am thinking of u all and wishing u all the best for the future wotever u's decide to do.

Congratulations to Beadyeyes and Bump!!!   Great news xx

Supertrouper hcg results r still good   will be   that its all smooth sailing for u this time

Good luck to all the testers tmoro xoxo


----------



## toria77

Flutterbye, I think at a certain point in the 2ww we all fell negative, I def do today. When is your OTD??

Tor x


----------



## SoneaSze

Congrats Bumps! What a rollercoast BFP that was!  

  & group  to everyone else


----------



## rosyred

Hi all,

Am due to test on 15th @ the clinic, have had ICSI - 3dt - one 8 cell and one 5 cell. (Had to have assisted hatching as egg shell was noted to be thicker). 
Think I am going to test at home on the 14th
Symptoms first week were tummy pain all night second day after ET.  Had a bit more pain a few days ago but it has gone -Feeling bloated and my appetite has increased.
Going out of my mind with the wait but very comforting to read all of your posts.  Good luck to you all testing tomorrow.


----------



## Lauras0612

Hello there, just been catching up, had Step Daughter here for a few days so not been able to get on the laptop!!!

Congratulations to the latest BFP's   and so sorry for the BFN's, I am thinking about you all and sending lot'sof hugs      

Happy Birthday Bartlebeans, hope you've had a nice day  

Today is my OTD so went off to the Docs for my HCG blood test, I asked when I would get the results only to be told "well todays Tuesday, so if you phone on Friday they should be back"!!!!! I was about to ask if they could phone and get the results sooner but she had already picked up the phone and was having a conversation with someone else, only paused to tell me I could go!

I have done 4 pee stick tests now and all positive, I've phoned my clinic and they say this all looks good, combined with my symptoms and they said the Pregnyl will be out of my system.  I still can't get too excited til I get the official result from HCG Test.  

I'll keep you updated, good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days.

Best Wishes Laura xxx


----------



## toria77

Aww Laura it's so annoying. I guess people don't understand the enormity of some tests!! I guess they see it eveyday and it's no biggie to them!!

I'm sure the pee sticks are right so just want to say CONGRATULATIONS    

Tor x


----------



## Pinot

OMG, it's less than 24 hours since i checked in to read and SO much has happened I'm struggling to catch up!

*Bump* - I'm so pleased the negative was incorrect. What a huge relief. Congratulations 

*DK* - my OTD is also 15th and I've been testing for the last few days  I just can't help myself!! I checked back at my posts in 2009 when I got pg with DD and I didnt report any "symptoms" until right at the end of the 2ww. At my 6w scan, the baby measured a bit on the small side and I think she was just a late implanter. So don't stress too much yet. Loads can happen between now and Fri!

AFM, well when I got up this morning I had a small smear of blood (brown) - sorry for TMI  Embies were 12 days old yesterday so I'm clinging to the fact i might have a late implanter (think DD was a late implanter). (.)(.)s were also a bit veiny like last time  So now just more doo-lally than I was before. Am going quietly 

Right, am off for an early night.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## littleoldlady

Pinot

Really reassured to read your post as I have no symptoms that aren't drug-related (nausea & fatigue) and I am afraid to test, don't want to find myself looking at a   more often than I have to.

Here's hoping all of us PUPOs on the thread get good news.      

LOL


----------



## dragonlady1380

welcome to all those who have joined this thread

congratulations to all the bfp esspecially to bump what a rollercoaster it has been for u im so happy it has worked out for u hun

sending big hugs to all those who got a bfn this time round


im counting down the days to go till test day but im starting to get symptoms now just not sure if they r down to the pessaries or not.  got the sore boobs, had to get up to pee twice last night normally i go all night thru, increased appatite and now i got a metalic taste in my mouth.  i so want to test early but i will be good and wait tll the 20th


----------



## puss2cats

Sorry to be negative when there is soo much happiness and good news,but it must be over. The spotting is getting really heavy and the cramps are unbearable. In so much pain. Final symptom of af my bowel condition which has been quiet for 3 weeks is back with vengeance.


Good luck to tomorrows testers. Going to bed to cry myself to sleep.


----------



## nisapremier

Hello everyone. How are u all doing? Wow, its bin few days and alot of things have changed around here.
CONGRATULATIONS to all the ladies that tested positive recently.
For those who tested negative, ur future is brighter cos every woman has the gift of children.
Goodluck to all the ladies draging with their 2ww.
As for me, am fine. Still waiting for my first scan on wed 27th. I really still do not feel any real pregnancy signs. I guess am approaching my 6th week or already in 6th week. I really dont know since i tested on 6th. 
Please, ladies is diarrhoea a pregnancy sign in early pregnancy cos i have really been having alot of diarrhoea's since my test date. So sad.
Baby dust to u all.


----------



## supertrouper81

puss2cats: Oh no hunny, I hope that it's just a scare and that it will stop soon.

nisapremier: An overly active bowel does seem to be something that a lot of BFP-ladies are suffering so I would say that yes, diarrhea is a symptom. And I'm suffering from it as well.


----------



## puss2cats

The pee stick has confirmed  I am a big fat failure. Is there any point carrying on with the pessaries and pills? Is there any point peeing on more sticks just to keep re affirming what a failure I am?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Puss2cats - You are not a failure !!!! This is all down to luck and its a totally cruel process. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Cleobelle

Well i think i have just had a positive result on the test - it was fainter than the control line but i think it still counts!

Can't quite believe it. Not truely going to believe it until scan confirms it!

it was the longest 3 minutes ever.

Good luck to those testing this week.

Cleobelle 
xxxxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Cleobelle - That sounds positive to me. Congratulations !!!! What symptoms did you get??


----------



## toria77

sounds positive to me cleo. Aww puss2cats, life can be so cruel. You're not a failure. As peahead says it's all down to luck.


----------



## Cleobelle

Peahead 26 - i had cramping in the first week then more period pains the last 4 or so days, also PMT and emotional the last couple of days. Was so sure
i was getting my monthly visitor but maybe not. Didn't have any spotting or bleeding etc

Cleobelle
x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Cleo - Thats how I feel at the moment. Can't stop crying this morning for no reason !!! Thanks so much for replying xxx


----------



## dk600

*BUMP* Well done, shame about the roller-coaster ride but i guess that is becoming a distant memory now, so pleased for you  what was your test date Bump?

*Pinot* Thanks for the reassurance, i will keep my fingers crossed for us both on Friday


----------



## Flutterbye80

Cleobelle congrats thats brilliant news  

Puss2cats im so sorry   it must be so hard when uv been trying for so long but u cant blame urself. Life is cruel   

I had a wee spot of brownish blood last nite and really felt like af was coming so cudnt wait n did an hpt, it was negative   So tried again thismorning using the test i got from the clinic but again a bfn   im gutted. Not quite sure wot to do with myself now. I think deep down id got my hopes up too much. And its horrible that af is arriving too to top it all off! Oh well life goes on i guess.

Toria my otd is tomorrow but old af put a stop to that. Im   that u have better luck.

Baby dust to all xoxo


----------



## munchkin35

Just wanted to send all the bfn   big hugs as I know how horrible and devastating it is. (puss ur not a failure, but I can understand how u feel as thats exactly how I feel when I get my bfn   )

And     to all those who dreams have come true with bfp!

afm, I was going to be naughty and test today, but decided against it, if (when) I get a bfn then I would just kid myself that it might change by friday and feel that would be more toruture then waiting until tomorrow. I was feeling mega postive yest as still getting hot flushes and slight cramp af style pains, and was taking this as a good sign. Until this morning when I went loo (sorry tmi coming up) and had my usual slightly upset stomach which I get every time af comes   I either get it just before it starts or just after, so it may well be all over. (still clinging on the hope that it will be ok as no spots, chocolate craving or feeling horney either - other things I always get without fail every af)
Sorry so much about me!


----------



## munchkin35

ahh flutterby so sorry hunni      think i will be joining u soon! lots of love xx


----------



## Flutterbye80

Thanx munchkin   im   it works out for u this time xo


----------



## dk600

*Munchkin* I hope your wrong and af isnt coming,, fingers crossed and a lot of 

Why do some people have a different test date when the ET was on the same day? I had ET on 1st as did you, but your test date is 14th, whereas mine is 15th?


----------



## toria77

think we all need to give ourselves a great big hug. Life is so cruel. I've not had any bad symptoms, just cramping and night sweats but just feel like it's over. x


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hyia all,
Congrts to all BFP, I'm really happy for you, and     to BFN, I think I'll join you soon, I tested this morning and BFN, ODT fri, and I don't think it will change by then so I'll stop kidding myself, I can't say I'm not prepared but still very disappointing. Indeed life is cruel


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome rosyred! 

 Congrats Laura0612 and cleobelle! 

So sorry puss2cats  you are certainly not a failure


----------



## toria77

i may be clutching at straws but i had a thought. I had a day 6 blast put back so was wondering if it's a slow grower will it take a bit longer to implant? x


----------



## hg34

Congrats to all the BFPs! Great news...and bump - My what a rollercoaster you've had in the last 24 hours. Really delighted for you all

Lots of hugs for the BFN's. This whole process really is a lottery....and life can indeed be cruel sometimes. 

I'm now 9 days into my 2ww, with no symptoms to speak off today...just the usual exhaustion but I guess thats from the lack of sleep. My mind is like a washing machine on spin cycle just now! Still no sign of AF and I hope she stays away. Am testing Sunday, as I dont think I could cope with a BFN on Monday when I've got work. Trying to stay positive...thats all any of us can do I guess.


----------



## dk600

*Coombiesgirl* There is plenty of time yet.. My test date is 15th and i have tested neg, but there is still another two full days....


----------



## Jess1ca

*Coombiesgirl* Hang on in there - there are still a couple of days to go yet

*Flutterbye* Hun sending lots of hugs  we are here is you need to rant or just listen x

*Puss2cats* Hugs for you 

   to those with BFPs

 for BFNs

AFM - 5dp3dt - Felling very sick this morning with some strange pains. Trying very hard not to read anything into it!


----------



## bump14

Don't forget folks that I managed to test neg on a hospital pee test on my OTD when I was actually positive!  Don't give up until OTD!!!!


----------



## dk600

Thanks *Bump* i needed that too


----------



## hope3001

hope3001 had icsi and otd is 20th july can u add me please xx  

Good luk to everyone else and big CONGRATULATIONS on the ladies who got a BFP


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Thank you ladies, it really helps knowing that I'm not the only one going through all this, just feeling so emotional today, keep crying, I even manage to have a go at my DH for no reason, he's not even here, he's at work. Anyway I've got my hairdresser app in about an hour I hope that's gonna make me feel a bit better.     to all of you.


----------



## munchkin35

ty for all postive vibes, but not expecting it to be good news now.  

Dk600 my OFD is fri 15th, but I'm working that day and all weekend so can't face a bfn before work, so I decided to test one day early on the 14th, to give me a day to grieve, I will probably re-test fri just to be double sure but at least I will be expecting it.

Toria- I'm not sure hun as never had any blasts, but from what I have read on here some women do have late implantation so it's possible.

coombsegirl -   hope it changes for u hunni, and try to enjoy getting your hair done.

hi hope     good luck hun x

conrts all those with bfp - really pleased for you  

also more    for all the bfn, I'm feeling your pain and wish I could wave a magic wand and change the outcome for u all


----------



## [email protected]

Congratulations Cleobelle and Laura! Cleobelle, your symptoms have pretty much been mine so I am holding out hope although I only had a day three transfer.

Puss2cats, you have been so brave and you have done so well. Just promise you'll say these words back to me on Friday if I get a BFN! I hope you can go out and treat yourself to something the moment you feel better, poor hun.  

How is everyone else doing today? Let me know. I have to sit in a FOUR HOUR meeting soon (1 - 5pm) so I'm gonna need the smartphone relief.

Keep going all. xx


----------



## Polly1976

Hello all,

Bartlebean - Certainley dont envy a 4 hour session! Im currently working from home and finding it extremley hard to get motivated. I have an Interview call with my VP at 2.30pm and feel so tired....she is proper switched on so I amd not sure what I can do to get myself going. Just went for a walk....swung by the chemist and got myself 2 types of HPT, OTD Sunday but think we will try and hold out until Saturday. Going to be hard now as they are in the house!
Feel mega tired, (*)(*) do not hurt anymore, no real symptons, had some brown spotting yesterday and a very slight bit this morning so just praying its implementation.

...Hope all is well and holding up with the 2ww
x


----------



## Jess1ca

*Polly* & *BartleBean* I am at work and it is all going wrong (work that is) but somehow it seems to be passing over my head. I am totally with you on the lack of motivation!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome hope3001! ​​​


----------



## yum mum

hi have been trying for over 3 years started our ivf treatment  in  june, have just had our 1st transfer saturday the 9th july. will be testing on the 27th july. had 5 embryos , had one ready on day  5 suitable , but had none after  suitable for freezing, so hoping and praying this works xx am feeling very emotional today (day 4 after implantation)dont know if this is normal had a few tears when was doning hormones. im so wanting to know the result as im guesssing everyone does in this situation. just got to sit tight and pray. wishing everyone the very best of luck&hoping to find new friends in same situation. thanks tammi.


----------



## Lins74

Just been for a wee and there was pinky blood when I wiped got slight tummy ache now I did another cylogocest laying down now. 
Trying to stay calm but it's hard. I shouldn't have tested

Lindsey xx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Thanks Munchkin, I hope it changes for all of us who tested early and got BFN    , I'll test tomorrow again, because my DH is due to go on a stag weekend, but if it is a BFN he won't go, and I really want him to go especially because I am working the hole weekend anyway. Sorry, I'm mumbling  .


----------



## Elisa9876

Hi,
I have spent most of the afternoon reading the blogs as I have been told by my clinic to rest today as I had very slight brown spotting. I had a FET on 4 July (day3 - I think) and I am due to test on 18 July.
This is my 4th and final attempt. I had sore, swollen breasts 2 days after the transfer but have been back to normal since without any symptoms. I have never had spotting before and I am now feeling a bit more hopeful. Maybe that's daft but I cling on to a spark of hope as something is different. There is a slight chance that it is an implantation bleed.

Pinkcat, would you please add me to the list of testing dates? The results look good - congratulations to all the BFPs. I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better.

For those who got a BFN this time, I am really sorry about your news. This blog will hopefully give you some comfort, too.

Take care,
Elisa
xxx


----------



## Nettie79

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all okay, thank you so so much for the lovely welcome I have recieved.  Can someone please explain what OTD means? I think its somthing to do with testing....speaking of which... the waiting it killing me!!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Nettie - Its means offical test date.


I've just started to have pain just like I would if AF was on her way. Please someone tell me it could be implantation?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nettie79

I have been getting cramping pains like that all week!

Thanks for answering the otd question, whens yours?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Next wednesday.

I've had pain since EC collection too but this is different. Its just like period pain.


----------



## Nettie79

maybe its implanatation pains


----------



## littleoldlady

After saying I couldn't bear to test before OTD on Friday and get a BFN I bought First Reponse at lunchtime and tested myself at work this afternoon   

Even thought I didn't 'feel' pregnant some part of me was planning my maternity leave, how I would tell people, would it be twins, etc and I am absolutely gutted  

Still, reading all the good news here has shown me that there is hope and I will go again as soon as I can get a date from Reprofit, they'll hardly schedule one before my OTD but I'm going to email to ight and start the ball rolling. 

Congrats to all the BFPs, commiserations to the BFNs and best wishes to the PUPOs.


----------



## munchkin35

so sorry littleoldlady     thinking of you lots of love hunni xxx


----------



## 478emma

Oh Littleoldlady.. please don't give up.. it is still not your OTD! They give that for a reason and my clinic said that you are likely to get a false positive / negative if you test early and you are VERY early if your OTD is not til Friday honey!!!!

Big hugs to you darling!      

Please stay positive. Your clinic should give you a lecture and tell you that it's not over until AF comes or you get the negative on your OTD.. you're not at either honey.

Stay strong! And I hope it changes for you xx


----------



## toria77

I've got 2 sleeps to go and I'm really scared but will def not test tomorrow. I bought the test yesterday and was tempted but don't want to get a neg if it's positive!!!

Tor x


----------



## littleoldlady

Stay strong, Toria, I wish I had, you'll be glad!  

Thanks for your kind words, Emma, you are so sweet  

I'm so glad I foumd this board


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome yum mum and Elisa9876!  

 Lins74 and littleoldlady    it's not over til test day


----------



## yum mum

thank you x


----------



## toria77

Aww bartlebeans, so sorry for your losses.  

I bled 1 day before last time so if I can get through tomorrow without bleeding I might feel more positive.

Tor x


----------



## puss2cats

Cleobelle- a line is a line.   
Laura- congratulations  
Flutterbye-  I know exactly what you mean with the hopes,tried so hard not to pin all my dreams but yep I was imagining the calls/txts to deliver good news. Now I've got to tell people is not good and I shouldn't have told so many people coz I just can't face it.
Coombies,munch,bartle,littleoldlady- Someone has told me its not over till its over.

Bartle- sorry for your losses. It would have been my brothers 40th today, how my mum (or any mum) coped with sids is unimaginable.

My AF pains keep disappearing but when they go (tmi) I loose clots. Getting sick now,wish it would just start or stop and stop messing me about.
The clinic say continue with drugs but why?

I would also like to say that you are all wonderful people. I've *****ed and moaned and yet even though you are all going through this awful mind blowing time,you have supported me and kept me sane.


----------



## Helen777

I am going nuts...I am 8 days post 3 day transfer today and have had cramping all day today..convinced myself it was all over...then i got spotting which doesn't seem to have progressed to AF , but cramps still there....am in such a mess...no idea what to think...  this is our 8th go and I normally have to stop the progesterone for 4 days before AF starts...do you think we might be lucky this time


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi ladies 

Not posted in a few days been trying to take my mind off it Hmmmmm not working.

Congrats to all the bfps 

And to all the ladies that received the heartbreaking bfns my heart goes out to u all

Well been cramping since day after transfer hoping thats a good sign, also been feeling rather sick could be progynova tablets?

How are all you ladies taking your mind off testing so far? Just under 8 days and i think I'm going nuts    

Good luck ladies


----------



## dee764

Hi everyone, I am very new to all of this so hope I have posted in the correct place! Just had my first cycle of IVF had x2 embryos transferred on 08/07/11 so I will be due to do a test on 22/07/11    
Denise xxx


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

I'm glad to see I'm in good company with lots of you going  on the 2ww 

*Dee* - welcome to the "quietly going loopy" board 

*Helen* - after 8 goes, you certainly deserve to be lucky and I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

*Puss2cats* - if you can't rant and rave on here, where can you? That's what we're here for 

*Toria* - you have a will of iron! I'm so crap with early testing that the  should just lock me up for the entire 2 weeks!

*Littleoldlady* - it's not over til the fat one sings as they say. You also didn't use first wee of the day so you never know 

AFM, I must admit, I do think it's all over for us  spotting considerably more now (although not getting redder??) so I shall eat my hat if that test says pg on Friday. In fact I'd eat several hats 

Right, am off to watch the Apprentice.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## toria77

Aww Pinot, I'm not brave, I'm scared!!! I'm off to watch apprentice too.

Night everyone.

Tor x


----------



## SoneaSze

My DH made me laugh today, he's so impatient to for OTD. He exclaimed "why couldn't women have evolved enought to turn purple or something when they're pregnant. How did women cope before HTPs!"

  

 to you all


----------



## dk600

SoneaSze said:


> My DH made me laugh today, he's so impatient to for OTD. He exclaimed "why couldn't women have evolved enought to turn purple or something when they're pregnant. How did women cope before HTPs!"
> 
> 
> 
> to you all


SO funny,,,,,,, Men


----------



## beadyeyes

Love that soneasze!!!

I'm home from hosp!! Feeling better with sickness and am eating but still distended and very sore. But I POAS and it said "pregnant 1-2" so it's sinking in a bit more now!! Have to do another test on friday and then confirm with clinic and book scan. Praying everything will be ok, I'm very scared. xxx


----------



## dk600

OMG *beadyeyes*, what happened ?


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone !!  

I had ET on the 08th EC on the 6th july 2 9 celled embryo's on board day 6 post ET what symptoms have people had? ive had slight cramping last night and early today? emotional today and b's are fuller dont know if this is still the drugs from ivf

   

x


----------



## Lauras0612

Beadyeyes - pleased to hear you're home from hospital, you take it easy for a few days.

Littleoldlady - don't give up, I think it's best to test 1st pee of the day as your HCG levels dilute throughout the day.

AFM - my Doctor called me at work today to tell me that my HCG is 80, I'm officially pregnant!!   
I called the clinic and have my 1st scan organised for 15th August.  Just told my parents tonight, (they didn't know we were having tx) they are over the moon, me and DH are also on cloud 9.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.

Laura xxx


----------



## SWEET73

CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!! 

WELL DONE!!


----------



## Nettie79

Evening ladies,

Congratulations to all the bfp, anyone else going crazy symptom spoting and driving themselves bonkers waiting for OTD!!!! Somebody please tell me not to test in the morning

otd Monday!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Nettie - DONT DO IT !!!!


----------



## Nettie79

Thank you!! its so tempting!!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dont even think about it !!!! Way too early & you will be none the wiser cos if its BFP you will wonder if it is a true one & if its BFN you will be gutted & it might actually be BFP so all that unhappiness for nothing.

Look at me being all wise when I'm desperate to test myself


----------



## [email protected]

I'm sorry about your brother, puss2cats. xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Fab news Laura (my namesake!!) - how many dpo were you when they did the hcg? I was 98 at 14 dpo so we are similar  

Dk600 - I had mod-severe OHSS! was in three nights in total.


----------



## beadyeyes

Volunteer = moderate - damn you autocorrect on iPhone!


----------



## yum mum

good morning all! hope everybody is well and full of positive thoughts today. today for me is day five after transfer&still getting that overwelming feeling of wanting to test but will hold strong &not do so. i do find myself researching more &more though as each day is passing(not that i havent done before), but the more i know the better i feel . hope everybody has a good&relaxed day . take care xtammi.


----------



## wellsy1976

morning, still got 7 days til test date (am 5dp2dt) and am going to struggle today! been so positive so far but finding it increasingly unlikely i could be pregnant, esp wth a 2dt which just seems quite unusual (I know there are several girls here who had had 2dt but in general its doesn't seem the norm).  Woken up in foul mood and already argued with the hubbie! not good! 

this ivf journey is a tough one for sure, good luck to you girls testing soon! 

x


----------



## toria77

Congratulations Laura. you must be over the moon. x


----------



## beadyeyes

I had a 2dt wellsy  and look what happened! You're right though, I was disappointed with it at first but am happy now and am glad I trusted my clinic. Thinking of you, it's tough I know xx


----------



## wellsy1976

beadyeyes that is so reassuring! and many congratulations!! You had lots of good embryos, is it the norm at your clinic to do 2dt as opposed to 3 or 5?  I did have a 5dt trandfer of 2 morulas last time and do think that perhaps that cycle could have worked had they been put back earlier, they were doing so well to begin with then started failing.  Who knows! Am driving myself insane going over it all in my mind...and breathe 

xx


----------



## beans33

Wellsey, I had two morula last time and got bfn and in 2009 I had two 2day embryos and had my son so they can and do work and if you had near blastocyst last time you can bet this little you have will do the same! Positive thoughts x


----------



## Nmh

Morning ladies

Well had the worst night sleep ever. Was wide awake at 3 watching Tv.

Still no symptons and today I'm feeling disappointed and don't wanna say it but negative. 

Can anyone confirm they had no symptons with a positive result ? 

Love and gods luck to all

Natalie x x


----------



## wellsy1976

beans33 that has given me a boost! that is is virtually the same as me except I have just had the one put back this time (only got 3 eggs, only 1 fertilised - however it is a grade 1 4 cell woohoo!!).  And you are right - if they can make it to almost blasto phase then that is a good sign.

I guess I am fixating on symptoms even though I know many people don't get any.  When I conceived my son (which we now know was a miracle!!) I didn't think we could get pregnant so didn't even think about tummy cramps and sore boobs as I thought I would never be pregnant! All i felt was period pains right around the time my AF was due.

THanks for your words of encouragement ladies, my mood is lifting already!

btw - do i go into my profile to put the text at the bottom with all the history info?

xx


----------



## munchkin35

It's all over - bfn for us again        knew it was going to be, af pains kept me awake all night, when I got up nearly forgot to pee on stick as af had started, and to rub it in the lonely line appeared as I was peeing on it. Just want to know why, my body does all the other bits it's supposed to do why cant it do the last part as well? 
Well got to work my **** off now to save ASAP to have another go, don't want to be waiting too long and want to start now, will try to resist getting another credit card, not sure how long that will last.


----------



## dk600

*beadyeyes* Sorry to hear that. Hope your Ok now

I am day 13, OTD tomorrow but the test i did today say bfn, is it worth carrying on as i cant see anything changing by tomorrow. I feel like i am just kidding myself now


----------



## beans33

Munchkins, So Sorry for the news this morning, its good that you are so positive about starting again, sometimes I think that helps you cope with the result.  I know it did with me last time.  I also think as much as AF is a pain, getting it on test day makes you feel its final and you can try to come to terms with the tx not working.  x

Wellsey - You go into profile and add your details in there! I used to be able to do the ticker but i've not been able to do it this time.  

Well up most of the night feeling sick! you say that is good but I think mainly due to the fact I have the worst head cold in history and all the congestion makes you feel Yuk! I'm off to acupuncture so hopefully that should shed some light.  Feel a bit different from last tx not so much AF pains - whether thats good or bad I don't know! Well Monday is OTD so what will be will be i guess.

NMH - When is your test date again? I have no real symptoms! I had horrendous cramps last time! Who knows - I also only had one cyclogest last time as i'm allergic to progesterone but this time as I felt it made a difference i'm trying two again! 

Good luck with all the testing today and so sorry for all the girls with BFN xx


----------



## wellsy1976

beans33  - i saw that your amh levels went down quite significantly from 14 to 3, do they know why this happened?  I have low amh (3.7) and am so worried that it can go even lower very quickly...would just be interested to know if you had been given any explanation?? x


----------



## louisem25

Hi Ladies, (hi elfin and Pinot).
well, I think I arrived here a little late as my OTD was yesterday.
I got a BFP    
Well,  there are sooo many pages that I couldn't read all of them, so read some from the beginning, some in the middle and some at the end 

I found this post from Gladys07:

"There is a hormone Relaxin that is secreted in pg that helps your pelvis change shape and move apart ready for your uterus to grow...but it also has the effect of making you prone to pulling muscles etc as everything starts to relax!!
SO pulling a muscle is also a PG sign!"

I had quite a few pains during my 2ww, I was sure my AF was coming, I was moody and got spots, like I do with AF and really thought I would get a BFN and and that my AF was going to arrive any time. I even described one of my pains as feeling like I've pulled a muscle!!
Reading this thread, I feel re-assured the pains I am/was feeling are completely normal. I have been worried....even though I have my BFP.
So, if you think it's all over because you have AF pains, just hold out hope until your OTD 

Lots of    to those who have received their BFNs

A huge congrats to those with their BFPs 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## supertrouper81

A lot of activity in here since my last visit.

   to those of you who got BFNs. I know oh so well how it feels!   Stay strong and let's hope that a new try will give new results! 

To those of you who have gotten BFPs -      

AFM, I had some brown spotting on Tuesday evening and then started bleeding fresh yesterday. Spent the afternoon in the EPU where a vaginal scan should that everything is as it should be and HCG had climbed from 2228 to 6210 in 55 hours. So you obviously can bleed and still be safe.


----------



## toria77

congratulations louise. x


----------



## Nmh

Hi beans33

My test date is 22july.

Last few times had heavy breasts but this time not. They do seen more vainey, funny isn't it u find yourself looking for anything. Last few days have had hot sweats first thing in morning, thought that might be something but just kidding myself, might have something to do with the sun out side and hot weather. 

Natalie x x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Sorry for being dim but what does dpo mean?


----------



## beans33

Day past ovulation.


----------



## beadyeyes

Days past ovulation - egg collection in our case.

Supertrouper - that's good news  really pleased for you xxx
Thanks for all the congrats everyone. Xxx

So sorry for the bfns - I'm so sorry. I can't pretend to know how it feels but it must be devastating. xxxx

AFM I'm at home, but in pain but at least the sickness has stopped! Replaced by hunger. Had a bit of cramping though. Still have to do official test on Friday then confirm with the clinic who will book scan. Really hope it's all as it should be, I'm scared witless!!


----------



## dk600

Advice Pls  

I am day 13, OTD tomorrow but the test i did today say bfn, is it worth carrying on as i cant see anything changing by tomorrow.  I feel like i am just kidding myself now


----------



## toria77

hi dk, don't give up hope. A lot can change in 24hrs. I haven't tested early as i had a slow growing day 6 blast put back and am thinking it may be a late implanter so hormones may still be weak. x


----------



## dk600

*Toria* i hope so cause i feel devastated 
I hope it all goes well for you and thanks


----------



## Itgetsbetter

dk600 - I really hope that Tor is right and it does change for you,


----------



## dk600

i hope so too *peahead* in a way i wish i had a period, at least that way i wouldn't be torturing and kidding myself  and i could start thinking about my frosties


----------



## koolkap

Its BFN for me.. i had brown discharge for last 4 days and bleeding since yest.. still i have to go tomm for blood test..! my clinic told me to take cyclogest and clexine till they call me back with the result..


----------



## dk600

*koolkap* fingers crossed that the blood test says different tomorrow


----------



## toria77

koolkap, i hope things turn around for you. x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

Well it's a BFN for us    The old    made her appearance last night and it's full on now. I think if I'm honest, I knew from early on that it hadn't worked. I felt completely different to how I felt with DD. I still have to do the clinics test in the morning but it's just a formality. Not sure how many more cycles I can take mentally but I think we'll have another go in the Autumn.

I'm going to disappear for a while to lick my wounds but want to send massive   to everyone else who s struggling at the moment and congrats to all those who are getting the wonderful BFPs   

Love to all ,
Pinot xx


----------



## hg34

Pinot and the other ladies with BFN...I'm so sorry to hear that. Take time out to heal and best wishes. But dont give up hope.....

Elisa and Nettie - We're all the 18th July club. How are you both feeling? I'm not feeling anything today...noAF like pains, despite having had them every day apart from yesterday and today. Dont quite know what to think, altho I have a bad feeling about it all, but trying to stay positive.

Congratulations to all the BFPs. Its really great to read....and keeps the hope alive for us all. Best of luck.

4 days to go!

x


----------



## Joey74

Hi Ladies, would you mind if I joined you please? I've had 2 x 4 cell embies transfered today and my OTD is 27th July. (2dt). This is my first IVF cycle with ICSI. I'd be really grateful to share your experiences over the next two weeks!
Jo
xxxxx


----------



## beans33

Hg14 I'm the 18th too! Xx


----------



## toria77

Aww Pinot   

I have a feeling I'll be joining you tomorrow   that I'm wrong!! Had a bit of a cry so hopefully will be able to handle it tomorrow.

Tor x


----------



## hg34

Beans - Yay, another 18th july tester. We're gathering quite a club on here   Its nice to know there are people out there going through exactly the same thing huh! How are you feeling? x

Welcome to the thread Joey...and congrats on the ET. How are you feeling today? I was still really bloated and crampy the day after....hope you're doing ok. 4 days to go til test day for me and beans! EEK x


----------



## Jess1ca

Hi Joey and Sparks!

Sending you lots of   Pinot and to those others with BFN. 

Well done to all the BFPs

  and    for all those still waiting and trying to be good and not test too early


----------



## Nettie79

Im out


----------



## hg34

Nettie - How come? AF? x


----------



## beans33

What nettie why? Xx


----------



## Nettie79

Yes Af, so just booked a holiday for 4 weeks time!! Something to aim for and concentrate on start my clomid again tomorrow!


----------



## blundell

Hello!

Congrats to all BFP am so very pleased for you!!-   to all the BFN, I know how upset I was last time so really feel for you, and sending you all love to keep strong when I know that it feels like your world is falling apart and no-one understands xxxx

I've been away from chat for a bit, went for check up tues morning as suggested by a few of you on here was kept in! Have ohss and am still in hospital!! I thought the 2ww was long at home it's a nightmare here!!! Have to monitor fluid in and measure wee out in a jug, they really are the  

have had sodium and protein drips, and will get to wear my sexy white stockings and inject blood thining drugs for 12 weeks!!! Hoping to be out soon - otd sat, being here not exactly how imagined doing it! (and have Harry potter tickets for tomorrow!!!)

good luck to those still to test xxxx


----------



## hg34

Nettie - I'm so sorry honey. Are you still doing the progesterone...and if so, have you spoken to your clinic to see what they say? Is that defo it? A holiday is a good idea. I am already booked up to go next Friday....whatever happens in the next 4 days, I'm sure I will need it regardless. x

Blundell - OMG Poor you...are you feeling better now the meds have started working? Thats awful. x


----------



## toria77

Aww Nettie, I'm soo sorry


----------



## beadyeyes

Blundell I empathise 100%. I have spent 3 nights in hosp and the way I'm going I'll be back in. I'm like a beached whale. My usual size 8 frame is now a chubby 12 and it's all fluid. I was being sick which is the worst thing at the time but now the pain is getting to me. 

I was supposed to be going to see HP too but can't see me managing it  good news is though is that mine was caused by a BFP! As yours may well be too! After what I've been through the last week I'm convinced you'll have a BFP on Saturday. My hosp tested my blood on Monday and otd isn't till tomorrow! It was 98 on Monday. Fingers crossed and hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Nettie79

Thanks all its so nice to have the support of you all do not feel so much alone!  

Clomid and Hcg injections for me this month.

Without seeming dumb do you all use progesterone?


----------



## kirsthull

hi to all. congrats to all bfp and lots hugs to bfn's!!! 

beady mine was 98 last sunday retested today and come back at 392 my test date should of been tomorrow too!!
and yes none of my clothes fit sick if slouching in leggings only thing that fits at the mo though xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Nettie, I think everyone who is having IVF uses progesterone. On my last 2 attempts I was on 2 a day but bled early. This time I'm on 3 a day and so far I'm not bleeding, OTD tomorrow.

Tor x


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hyia,
I'm affraid it's a BFN for me too, tested today and that was the result, OTD tomorrow but I know that is it, no AF yet but I can feel her coming, so so sorry dk, Nettie, Pinot and koolkap I can very easily say I know how you feel, and there are no words again so sorry


----------



## hg34

Nettie - I have to take 1 crinone gel (oop la lady bits  ) once a day at the moment...5pm every night I'm like clockwork. Varies from clinic to clinic it seems. Will you still test on Monday? I'm a first timer at this stage in the game so not sure whether you test regardless of the evil witch? I've read stories of people bleeding and having healthy pregnancies? x

Sorry to hear your BFN Coomiesgirl. I think you ought to still test tomorrow like they say tho.....I've heard loads of stories where things change in 24 hrs. As they say on these sites, it aint over til OTD   x

Congrats beadyeyes x


----------



## blundell

Congrats beadyeyes! And thanks for words of encouragement xx
 ing that I'm mirroring you 
I was fairly cuddly to start with but I put on 2kg (4.5lb) overnight!!! The hosp food isn't that good!!!
X


----------



## Angela 3012

Hello Ladies

I'm new to this page but not FF been through this 2ww twice before,instead of me rambling on u can see my progress in my signature,,Just wondering if i could be added to the waiting list my OTD is 25th July and i had a 3dt yesterday so just the start for me (1dp 3dt) lol xx


----------



## puss2cats

Nettie--DONT DO IT!!!!     
Munch & Pinot -    there is nothing worse than that feeling when you are willing that line to appear and it doesn't. Take some time to yourself and let your body recover.Wishing you all the luck you deserve and more.
Louise-  and thanks for the post.At this time any reassurance helps.
Dk600 & koolkap -  things turn around.
Nettie-  I'm on progesterone and up until this FET that has always kept AF away. Just found this don't know if it helps.
Progesterone converts the endometrium to its secretory stage to prepare the uterus for implantation. At the same time progesterone affects the vaginal epithelium and cervical mucus, making it thick and impenetrable to sperm. If pregnancy does not occur, progesterone levels will decrease, leading, in the human, to menstruation. Normal menstrual bleeding is progesterone-withdrawal bleeding. If ovulation does not occur and the corpus luteum does not develop, levels of progesterone may be low, leading to anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding.
During implantation and gestation, progesterone appears to decrease the maternal immune response to allow for the acceptance of the pregnancy.
Progesterone decreases contractility of the uterine smooth muscle.[35]

Tori -       
Blundell- Aside from the ohss aslo praying you mirror beadyeyes. Bit of a rollercoaster but its the result that matters. Send DH to the nearest bakery and enjoy. mmmmmcake!!!!
Coombiesgirl- Can't you POAS tomorrow anyway? What did your clinic say?  
Angela - 

To all newcomers a big fat welcome to this  but wonderful thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Toria - I don't want to test tomorrow! I don't want to look at that BFN! I'm too afraid! I can't go through it again! 

My 'period' cramps are quite uncomfortable now, and I am so, so, so tired. No bleeding yet, though - progesterone? Had a night sweat last night too.

:-(

Pinot, be kind to yourself. I feel like I'll be in your space tomorrow. Love to all BFNs. I feel like this is goodbye as I will be too uspet to revisit tomorrow morning. Do you think I have any chance?

Oh, and welcome to the madhouse, newbies!

X


----------



## puss2cats

Bartle--- to quote 'you have been so brave and you have done so well, don't give up yet when you have come so far.


----------



## JSX

Hi, 

My wife and I are on the 2ww; 

ICSI test date is 20/07/2011 

Fingers crossed everyone - Good Luck !

x's


----------



## [email protected]

You are right, Tor.

I'm now having hot flushes. What's that about?
Can I test tonight and get it over with?

Welcome JSX!

X bartlebeans


----------



## Nettie79

Well I booked a holiday, and now have read your replies and wondering if I could be one of those women who bleeds and also gets a BFP!!!  MMMM shall I test tomorrow if I still have no flow, Af only flowing when I use the loo then stops instantly!!! Is it really af.....


----------



## hg34

Nettie- it's not over till OTD

Welcome newbies x


----------



## toria77

Bartle, I've been having night sweats for ages. Literally wake up with sweat pouring down my back!!! Not a pretty sight!! Getting up for 2 wees a night is a killer too!! I'm still feeling very negative can't wait for tomorrow morning to be over!! Really scared though.

Nettie, it's not over until OTD and even then if AF doesn't appear, who knows!!

Hello to all the newbie's  

Tor x


----------



## SoneaSze

So sorry for the BFN results ladies, lots of . 

I have been desperately trying not to symptom spot. I am currently 7dp 2dt of 2x 4 cell embies. My OTD is next friday. 
I AM ALL OVER THE PLACE. One day I think I feel pregnant, the next day I feel absolutely normal. I've have cramping off and on but only started knicker checking today. I felt so scared for my embies that I had a massive cry at my DH today. I cried and cried which isn't like me at all. I have well and truly become  

I wish my toes would turn purple to let me know that they're still growing and snuggling in. But must think    .


----------



## nutmeg

So sorry to all the BFNs today     not a good day   

Think I'm joining you too. OTD is Saturday 16th, but just tested with a FR and it was a BFN    Will try again with FMU tomorrow, but not holding out any hope atm. We had one 5 day blast and one six day blast put back and as I'm now 8dpt, I'm sure it would show up.

Blundell -    hope the OHSS is a good sign for you.


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome dee764, Joey74, Angela3012 and JSX!  I have added you to the list.   ​  Welcome SWEET73 and Sparks81!  Post your OTD and I can add you to the list if you like.​  Congrats Laura 0612, louisem25, kirsthull and beadyeyes! ​  So sorry munchkin35, koolcap, pinot, coombiesgirl and nettie79. ​


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Pinkcat! 

thanks for the welcome!!  

OTD 21ST JULY


----------



## koolkap

OK i know i am crazy.. even after having bleeding.. its not like proper  Af, every  time i visit loo.. i get it.. something inside just said its  not over.. so i did clear blue digital test this afternoon .. n it says  pregnant 1-2 weeks.. 

I am not sure if this is chemical or  something else.. I have searched all over the net and many ladies have  mentioned. 50% of early bleeding end up in misscarriage.. so i am not  getting all hopes high.. 

Will be going for my blood test tomm.. I'll update tomm as soon i get a call from hospital... thanks all for praying for me..


----------



## pinkcat

Sweet73 - looks like I did already add you    , think I am going a bit    it's so busy on here now!!

koolkap - Good luck for your test tommorrow, BFP on the pee stick is looking good!      it's not proper af, lots of women bleed in early pg and it's all ok      that must mean 50% also DON'T miscarry


----------



## blundell

Welcome newest newbies - sure you will realise very soon that your overanalysing of every sign and twinge is perfectly normal on here even if the rest of the world thinks you're 

am hoping that it is good news koolkap x

.... And nutmeg not over until otd sending you


----------



## marthah

koolkap - i just read your post. if you bleeding is more rusty brown than a usual deep red then its likely to be an implantation bleed. very likely. the pee stick is a good sign. stay positive hun. [i had this with DS1 and i worried like hell, needn't have] [/i]


----------



## puss2cats

Soneasze- Welcome to the    crazy bubble world of the 2ww


Koolkap -        


I'm definitely less emotional but at 14dpt,heavy spotting on and off for 3 days and unbearable cramps on and off for 3 days and 1BFN (but possibly out of date) peestick I am resigned to the negative. I am going to practise what I've been preaching and hold on till sunday,taking the pills and pessaries like a good girl but I feel its such a waste of time. My clinic say carry on!!! What can I do?


Just a few questions have been popping into my head......
Can your lining get too thick?
Is   recommended as it precedes conception naturally?
Did I screw it up by going through medication withdrawal?
Am I too pessimistic for it to work?
How long can implantation bleed last?
Surely clots mean the end
Am I clinging on to the impossible?
Am I too fat/unhealthy/old?
Or am I just going nuts?  ??


----------



## marthah

puss2cats - jeepers and i thought i worried a lot. please try to relax. when i get like this, i console myself with the fact this whole process really is just down to luck. imagine all those women who take this for granted, every size and shape, not taking vitamins, binge drinking and doing drugs - they are all getting pregnant regardless of these limiting factors. and you are doing everything you can to make this happen so don't be so hard on yourself    it can happen, it can happen to you    


let's have a little banana dance        there's still a chance hey?


----------



## [email protected]

Ha ha! That made me LARF!


----------



## puss2cats

Cheers marthah     good luck for the 22nd


Bartle, so glad you are smiling.


----------



## blundell

Oh marthah LOVING the banana dance   

are you still under Ivf Hamm? If so we were in the same building on the 11th! I am now being held prisoner at queen charlottes!! 

Sending all who are waiting massive posive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Ally Wally

struth...this ivf malarky is tough! i have had really bad af cramps and that 'feeling' that af is really coming. 

i am due to test on sunday but thought i would test 2 days early to mentally prepare myself for the negative on sunday.

woke up early...to find LOTS of brown gunk when i wiped (sorry..gross!) anyhoo..did the test anyway as i had already unwrapped the pee stick...counted the dreaded two minutes with the tears already building up and the bottom lip quivering.... and...it was frikkin positive!!! 
had to try and calm down as the brown gunk is not a good sign for me (i had that last time with my BFN) 
DH is over the moon but i have to keep him calm. this is messing with my mind!!!! surely it can't still be trigger shot hormones...only 2 days early?

to all the girls out there with BFN...my heart goes out to you and congrats to all the BFP. pleaeeease let it be that i join you.

xx


----------



## yum mum

morning everyone. hope all ok. im 6 days after transplantation  and finding it so hard not to test, although im not even halfway through the wait yet, researchin lots, drinkin pineapple juice as read it strengthens the embryo &doin all other crazzzy stuff anything to help our chances. just wondering how any of you resisted the urge to test early. finding it hard to not think of anything else at the moment. thanks tammi.


----------



## toria77

Yum mum please, please don't test early. I did with a cheap one wed and thurs and it came back neg. Just tested now, OTD, and got a  . It still hasn't sunk in and will prob have to get some more tests to do tomorrow.

Tor x


----------



## beans33

Ally wally , sounds good to me the positive, its not red blood so I think that is ok! Xx it's certainly a good start having a positive result and I'm pretty sure you'll be fine and just check with the clinic if you're worried! X

Has anyone got ovary type twinges? Not af but more like at each side? Just wondering as going round the bend! 

Hi Yum mum, anything can help I guess, I have aspirin, clexane and steroids so haven't needed to try anything else as hoping this time it will help. Good luck x

Good luck testers today! Xxx 

Toria congratulations xx


----------



## Lins74

Toria -yay congratulations hun well done xx
Yum mum - sounds good good to me well done xx
Afm - tested this morning 2 days early still saying bfp 1-2 weeks will still
Test on sun but it's looking good.

Hugs to all bfn and hugs to bfp 

Xxx


----------



## Lins74

Sorry got my names muddled up ally wally - sounds good (yum mum I'll congratulAte you next week hun) xx


----------



## yum mum

thanks muchly to u all thats replyed im just strugglin even though i want to i wont, il keep myslef buzy buzy. many congratulations tori thats fab news!!! big hugs to all xx


----------



## beans33

Lins74 what made u test early was it because you felt positive ie you had symptoms? Congratulations that's brilliant x


----------



## yum mum

sorry and lins looks like good news 4 you coming your way sounding good xxx


----------



## Lins74

Beans 33- I have felt so different this time round this is my fourth attempt and it has been so different I just had a feeling. Also everyone I see has said I look so different I just had a really strong feeling.
Symptoms - sore (.)(.) but mostly tired extremely tired never felt this tired in all my life also a complete sense of calm which properly sounds silly. 

Good luck to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Help me. I has a 98 hcg on Monday and a positive 1-2 clearblue digital on Wednesday but today is official test day and the hospital's test is pretty much negative. There's a faint whiff of a line but honestly my DH can't even see that. I'm terrified. What's going on? I don't have any more tests.


----------



## beans33

Thanks Linds! X I must admit I definitely knew last time it didn't work by day 8 but this time apart from my cold and chest infection now I feel happier. When my sons tx worked I didn't know any different as it was my first full tx so I was blissfully ignorant to the negatives as I've never checked a pee stick in my life. Congratulations though that's great x

Beadyeyes, sorry just seen your post! Have you got another test? What about your urine have you drank lots because of your ohss? I'm sure it'll be fine xxx


----------



## Lins74

A line is a line. X.
Phone clinic and try and do another test hold off weeing for a couple of hours hun and then do it again 

Lindsey xx


----------



## beans33

Beadyeyes sorry didn't read u had no tests! I agree a line is a line even if faint and u must be drinking loads x can u get more bloods done today just to make you feel more positive? X gosh you've been through it haven't u! X


----------



## beadyeyes

I don't know about bloods. Will have to see what they say when I ring them. This is awful. Not sure I can get more tests because DH gone to work and I can't drive with OHSS yet.


----------



## toria77

Hi bartle, I'm so sorry  

I did get my BFP this morning.

Tor x


----------



## Ally Wally

beans 33 - yes, have had lots of twinges in my ovaries as well as af pains. 

toria - thats such lovely news

bartlebeans - you are not too old.....i am 40! keep going but maybe take a break for a while to get your strength back.

xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

BEans & Ally - My clinic said the ovary pain is the follicles filling up & emptying again after EC so nothing to worry about, its all normal.


----------



## hayley30

Bartlebean - you are def not too old.  Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better today.  I am so sorry for you.

I have read the recent posts - alot of fantastic news for others, well done to youall. Enjoy the coming 9 months!!!


----------



## dk600

*bartlebeans* I'm so sorry and i do know your pain!! but 'no way' are you too old x


----------



## puss2cats

Toria,ally,lins way to go.
bartle you told me to stay strong,this is a huge knock back but you have to believe in yourself. Cry shout and rant,then keep going you deserve your dream,don't give up.
beady- can't believe this is happening,phone the clinic,is there no-ne that can get you more tests? Praying for you.


----------



## Nmh

Morning Ladies

So sorry bartle but remain strong and confident that one day it will happen x x

Congrats to those with BFP.

1st week over for me so half way there. At home this week but back to work next week. Hope it goes quick (test date 22/7 fri). Had slight cramps yesterday eve and breats slightly heavier this morning but seem back to normal now.

Gill1986,    
chi-chi    
SoneaSze  
Elfin76 IVF    
dee764  How you all doing, any symptons, signs etc ? Do you think you will test early or wait till ATD. Think i will wait , dont wanna test early, if bad news and then to go to work. Least friday will have the weekend. Dont wanna  be over positive to be knocked back but REALLY REALLY hope it works this time.

One question to those with BFP, have you all had implantation bleeding reason I ask, i havent had any ?

Take care all and best wishes
Natalie x x


----------



## beans33

Nmh, I didn't with my first pregnancy if that helps x


----------



## Nmh

Yes thanks Beans, thats reassuring x

Natalie


----------



## littleoldlady

Bartle, I'm old enough to be your mother and I am going back for another go I September (bless Reprofit and their speedy response to my BFN this morning again). If that doesn't work we will try once more on the stst that there is 90% prob with 3 donor IVF cycles. Having said that, I real was gutted on Wed and pretty tearful this morning, somehow I thought I might be one of those late BFPs but my 'not pregnant' feeling was obviously correct.

Toria, Ally, Lins, great news, seeing those BFPs keep the rest of going. Best of luck from here on out.

Beady, did Bump not have a similar experience (or was that on another thread?) of having the doctor's wee test being less sensitive than the home kit? I am sure I read somewhere, maybe on that "peeonastick" website, that the GP and hospital pee tests are not as good as the ones we buy in the chemist. I hope that's what has happened with you.

Bye ladies and thanks for everything! Best of luck with your journeys from here one, maybe I'll come across some of you again when I get back in the saddle next month, going to relax for a while, drink prosecco with my ma, whi is 86 next week. One of my friends presented her 88 y.o. Mother with a first grandchild without any drugs or doctors so having babies inyour 40s isn't something new, one of my colleagues was born when his mother was 53, more than 60 years ago, and he has a younger brother.


----------



## dk600

Bye *litttleoldlady* Sorry it didnt work for you  it was nice to read you post, your an inspiration 

I maybe back here next month too


----------



## hg34

Morning All,

Lots of activity since I was on here yesterday. Congratulations to all the BFP's..... ...you really do keep me going knowing there is some light (for some) at the end of this 2 ww.

And really sorry to hear about those with BFNs. Hopefully you can take time out to heal, and come back fighting. 

AFM - Well day 11 of the 2ww for me, so on the home run! 3rd day running that I have had no specific symptoms, despite having had cramps, headaches and all sorts since ET. Not sure whether thats a good sign or not tbh! Boobs are noticably plumper shall we say, and the odd occasional twinge, but nothing really worth mentioning. I'm not sure thats a good sign but hey ho...what will be will be! I can only hope and pray! If all else fails, i'll be joining you back on here next month littleoldlady  x

Lots of happy Friday wishes to you all. x


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you all for your encouragement. Toria, I'm so pleased for you! xx!

See you all next time, maybe.

x Bartlebeans


----------



## jennyewren

Hello girls

I am not too sure if I can join this page but congrats to all the BFP's and lots of good lucks for those who have yet to test!!  I am in my 2www I had my IUI on 13 July (cycle day 16) it has only been 48 hrs and I am going a bit crazy!  My nipples are very sore but I am sure that it is too early for anything to happen.  This was my first IUI and it was done without medication.  When I had my scan at the clinic my egg was 22.5mm and my lining was 9mm.  The Dr thought this was pretty good and we went ahead with the IUI.  I am not due to test until 27 Jul and I really hope I will be strong enough to hold off until then!

Good luck to you all


----------



## hg34

Welcome to the thread jennywren....you'll get lots of support here. Try not to test early...I made that mistake and it served absolutely no purpose. I'm 11 days in so know exactly how you are feeling, as do we all x


----------



## jennyewren

Thanks hg34 for your support.  I think it is going to be a long 2ww!!


----------



## hg34

Indeed....who knew 14 little days could seem soooo long. We're all going a little  !  

Sounds like things have gone well for you so far...long may that continue


----------



## yum mum

yeyeeyeye y just rang my fertitlity nurse and bin told my testing date is next friday woop woop xxx just a week to go i bin finding it so hard  n bin gettin anxious but had no cramping n no spotting as yet so im hoping and praying this is all good. wow 1 week today and will find out soooooo mega excited i deff o will hold out now!!!!!xx


----------



## hg34

Stay away from the peesticks yummum


----------



## yum mum

lol thank u , i will they under lock&key with my family bin told to hold tight xx hoping it will b worth itxx goodd luck to all take carex


----------



## Nmh

Same day as me yum mum, I've no symptons to talk of either,  

Can't wait either x x


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi ladies

Im so sorry bartlebean 

Nmh been having cramping and back pain since day after transfer up until last night when it got slightly worse and had pinching pains to right hand side of uterus. but woke up this morning and all the cramping had stopped and just felt a little sick.....  think im going a little  dont know what to make of any of it. Not long now though bet the last week will drag on.

Hope everyone gets the bfp they deserve


----------



## KT Christmas

Hello 2wwaiters,
just to say i got a BFP today! YAY!! so pleased             

We are so pleased (and mega scared to get over the next hurdle!)
For all of those still waiting i thought i would write down some of my symptons, although i seemed to have everything so i guess it's not a great indication if it menas you are pg or not.. 

After Egg transfer i was really sore, like AF pains and real aches in my ovaries, aching boobs too & really thirsty and really tired.

That lasted about 5 days, then i felt just normal, like i had not even had IVF.

Then 2-3 days later i started to get small pains in ovaries every now and again,and was really hot, then after that i got really bloated and i mean really bloated - my belly is the size of a football! 

I was also sick last night - nurse said thats as i had not eaten enough (but i didnt feel like i had any room for food!)
I have had my hubby running around like a loony - put the fan on, put the fan off, can you pleeeeese just pass me this/that etc (think he's hoping this is not the sign of things to come  )....but of course it is...mwa haha!! (evil laugh)

Well good luck all of you left to test, i have everything crossed for you all xxxxx

Loads of love xxx  and  to all of you going through this regardless of the outcome
x


----------



## beans33

Congratulations KT Christmas! That's great news xx


----------



## hg34

Congrats KT Christmas - Another BFP to raise the spirits!


----------



## dee764

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to all BFP's and  for all BFN's.

*Nmh* - I have had some symptoms - Sore boobs, increased appetite, peeing every 5mins! funny twinges in my tummy that move from left to right, my tummy has also gone quite hard, af pains and I also had a nose bleed a couple of days a go which is particularly strange as I never have nose bleeds! I haven't had any spotting so far.. Not sure what to make of the symptoms I have been getting as they seem to be on the list of side affects for the tablets I am taking progynova. 
I am soooo tempted to test early! But thankfully I ordered my test online (Superdrug first response 2 pack for £8.49) and they haven't been delivered yet.

Dee xxx


----------



## hg34

Nettie - How are you today honey?


----------



## NikitaK

Hi all,

can I be added to the list?  On my first ICSI cycle after ttc 4 years.  OTD is Thurs 21st July.

I don't think anything prepared me for how stressful and absolutely mind-blowing this process would be, I'm just glad I found this site so I know it isn't just me going through it all.  Reading your messages has been really comforting, I've been feeling really isolated (although DH is very supportive)

Nik x


----------



## hg34

Hi NikitaK - Welcome to the thread. You will get loads of support from the ladies on here. It is quite an isolated time, so I know how you feel. Whilst our DH's are supportive, no one else really understands what we're all going through (if indeed they know at all). How are you feeling?


----------



## NikitaK

Thanks hg34  

I'm feeling up and down at the moment - swinging between emotions - one minute I feel really optimistic and positive, and the next minute I feel completely miserable.  I think it's the fear of failure after going through so much during the cycle.

Been having stomach cramps off and on, so hope af isn't on the way, also sore (.) (.) and finding it difficult to sleep at the night (all symptoms from those god awful pessaries tho probably)

Just wish we were all guaranteed a positive outcome after all we've been through


----------



## dk600

It is a   for me today (as expected)  
The clinic told me to stay on the meds and retest again on sunday/monday!!


----------



## elia74

It's a bfn for me today.


----------



## coriander

Hi ladies,
Congratulations to all of the recent BFP's - enjoy everything.
Unfortunately I have to join the negative results as my period started with a vengeance yesterday - went for the blood test this morning but there is no doubt it has failed - will have to reconsider my options once the dust settles.
Good luck to everyone still on the 2ww - hang in there.
Coriander x


----------



## dk600

There has been a lot that has a test day on 15th and its hasn't been good for a lot of us!!!


----------



## toria77

I'm so sorry for all the BFN today.


----------



## hg34

Really sorry dk600, coriander and elia74 on the BFNs. Sending you all    ..

Welcome popsy - its agonising going through the wait isnt it....and so difficult to differentiate between AF type stuff, early pregnancy stuff and these pesky pessaries. We all have to just keep hoping that it'll work for us this time round I guess. At least you found a thread where you'll get loads of support. We're all in with a chance until proven otherwise!  

NikitaK - its a real rollercoaster. I'm ICSI too, and am coming to the end of my ride...3 days to go til OTD, however going to do it Sunday as couldnt bear a BFN at the start of the working week.


----------



## tink29

Hi ladies, can I be added to 2ww list please? Had ivf & embryos put back today & test date is 31.07.11.
Best of luck to those with bfp recently & hugs to the bfn xx


----------



## beans33

Hg14 when was your EC? My clinic are early testing 14 days from EC so I can't test early really.  I didn't want to do it Monday morning either.


----------



## beans33

Sorry- Welcome Tink x


----------



## hg34

Welcome to the thread tink  

Beans - I had EC on 29th June.....ET 4th July, so clinic have said that I should be ok to do on Sunday 17th (13 dpt). When was your ET? Sunday would only be 9 days past EC for you so maybe too early? x


----------



## beans33

I had EC on the 4th and ET on 9th so it's 12 days today so yes for me too early. I think you will be fine on Sunday! That's not fair but I guess you've been waiting longer. X


----------



## hg34

Fingers crossed for us both honey x


----------



## mrs.t

Hi ladies can I be added in need of support this two weeks and although I'm getting it in abundance on my location thread thought I'd join in.

Had DE IVF on 13/7 and my test date is 27/7.

Had two embryos transferred and four frozen just in case we need/want other attempt/s.

Only back from Prague yesterday and just cannot sleep and normally love my bed. Wondered if it could be my meds? On Utrogestan, Prednisone, Baby Asprin, Estrofem and Asda Brand Pregnacare.

Just a though any one else on Utrogestan? Although I've been taking this orally apart from transfer day, would anyone else recommend other wise? 

Apologise new to all this, dont know what I should be doing, feeling and eating not eating? Cannot believe we have fortnight wait how will we cope? 

 and    to all x


----------



## Joey74

Hi All,
Thanks for adding me to the list. This is such an emotional thread, but it is so nice to know you ladies are out there going through the same thing. DH and I haven't told anyone about our tx so it's great to come on here and chat openly about it!
Many congratulations to all of those BFPs out there, I so hope to be joining you soon. I'm genuinely gutted for all of those BFN's. 
I've still got a long way to go yet-12 days till OTD. I'm really going to try and not test early, although I do have 5 pregnancy tests in the house. My DH is working on my OTD, and he can't get out of it, so I may have to do a HPT that morning before he goes to work rather than wait for the results of the blood test. I just hope that we are still in with a chance by that point!
Is there any food/supplements that you ladies recommend during 2ww? I'm on Zita West Vitafem, DHA and baby asprin, but any other tips/suggestions would be gratefully recieved.
I hope all is well with you all, and have as good a weekend as you can as the time drags by!!
xxxxx


----------



## Helen777

OMG....been having pains for the last 3 days and slight spotting... got home today (not due for test until Monday) thought I'd do an HPT and blow me..it's only positive....14 years!!!!! yaayyy!!!!!!!


----------



## toria77

aww helen, so pleased for you. x


----------



## marthah

Helen - go Helen go Helen          
Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## beans33

Yeah! 14 years wow! Well done and so deserved so look after yourself x


----------



## Ally Wally

aaaah helen, that's made my weekend xxx


----------



## hg34

Wowee...congratulations helen! 14 years...you defo deserve a big fat positive. X


----------



## Nettie79

Go Helen 



hg34 said:


> Nettie - How are you today honey?


Thanks hg  been what can only be described as an interesting day... way.. TMI coming up....Apologising in advance!

Thought I was going to come on but still no flow.... very dark brown and very dark red ish, very clotty when I wiped but not enought to go on a pad!!! Inserted tampon and soaked it up but mostly clear a few hours later!!! Arghhhhhhh is this day one or an implnatation bleed??


----------



## Helen777

mine was pink...but  you never can tell....I was so convinced AF was coming...I thought that perhaps people made that up when they say that..but seriously, i would have bet £1000000 that it was...it still feels like it too!!!!
as you can see, we've been at it a LOOOOOONNNGGG time and shows that you must never give up hope !!!!


----------



## Nmh

Congratulations Helen, 

After 14 years it really is a happy ending x


----------



## hg34

Fingers crossed AF stays away nettie....listening to helens story....it should give hope to us all.

Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## Nettie79

so would you say that no flow = no aunt flow?  or is this really day 1 and I need to start my clomid tomorrow?

this is driving me crackers!!  arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Jennyewren, NikitaK, popsy1, tink29 and mrs.t!  

   congrats toria77, Lins74, K T Christmas and Helen777!    

   So sorry elia74, bartlebeans, littleoldlady, coriander and dk600.    

beadyeyes- I think hospital tests are a bit rubbish, I only got a faint line on mine when the clearblue digital was reading 2-3 weeks!    

nettie79- day 1 is when you have full red flow(and if it's in the afternoon/evening then the next day counts as day 1)......don't give up just yet!


----------



## marthah

full constant flow before noon counts as Day 1 at my clinic.


----------



## Nettie79

day 1 is 1st day of flow, no time scale at our clinic  its so confusing this journey sometimes!


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen77 what fantastic news! Congratulations! You are one mega strong superwoman for staying strong enough to ttc for 14yrs.

I am still being driven mad by this 2ww. Odd cramps here and there, but nothing for a few days now. I just feel very fat with a bloated belly. Half way through. I   for a BFP next Friday. 

Stay strong all


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Just want to say goodbye, its official, blood test today BFN, thank you to you all, and to ladies with a BFP congratulations, for the rest of us good luck next time xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Big hugs coombiesgirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxx I am so so sorry. xxxxxxxxxxx


I did a digi (a Sainsbury's one) this morning and it says "pregnant".  The relief from yesterday is amazing but I am also still worried.  I am putting it down to a crappy test yesterday and less than four hours between weeing.  I woke up at 5 today and couldn't hold it in any longer but tried for half an hour before I caved and had to wee.  I think because I've had OHSS the fluid is coming out as there was a lot of wee for me! Thanks for all your support.  I honestly thought it was all over yesterday.  Still can't relax but do feel better.xxx


----------



## Lins74

Beadyeyes - yay great news hunny so pleased for
You - well done xxx


----------



## Polly1976

Morning Ladies,




Totally chuffed to say its a   this morning, tested a day earlier, over the moon! Wow!


x


----------



## beadyeyes

Thank you lins and congrats Polly!


----------



## Helen777

Congrats to you- another preggo buddy!!! yay....dreams come true!!


----------



## Lins74

Polly well done to you too yay we are having a bumper crop of bfp on here. 

Big hugs to all bfn - don't give up xxx

Xxx


----------



## Nmh

Congrats, what a lovely way to start to a weekend. Hope I will be as lucky next weekend xx


----------



## Polly1976

I hope so too Nmh-   


Thanks everyone


----------



## toria77

just had a quick look. Sorry if i've missed anyone. Polly, congratulations. x


----------



## hg34

Congrats Polly. What lovely news. Same goes for all the other bfps!  

One day to go for me. Rubbish sleep last night. (.)(.) have been sore since last night, mild cramping and hot! Oh please let that be a good sign. 
X


----------



## blundell

Congrats to all the BFPs!! and big   to the BFNs xx

Am over the moon to report that my OHSS and hospitalisation for 4 days was indeed a good sign and I found out that i too am BFP  

After 10 years wasn't quite the big "moment" was anticipating - Dr was giving me antibiotics yesterday as I was leaving the hospital for a water infection and said I couldn't take some antibtiotics because of my "news" 
"what news?" says me 
"oh, my" she says "has no-one told you?"
"er no" says me
"your hcg came back positive, you're pregnant"
Cue mega crying on my behalf - hubby was downstairs, had to wait for him to come back upstairs - big moment was me telling him in hosiptal corridor!! 

I am so over the moon don't even care about the pain i'm still in for ohss!!! Back for check up on Mon 

Much love and   for those of you in waiting, or collecting the strength to start again xx


----------



## Jess1ca

*Nmh* Hello - sorry have been having bad week and missed a couple of days on this thread! Moves so fast! 
At the moment have no real symptoms of any kind to report. Got the odd pain/twinge but believe that is just the fluid filling up. Will try and hold out til test day unless get some obvious symptoms. Might test thurs and see!

Huge congrats to all  and lots of   that is all goes smoothly for you from here

 to those with  it is so heartbreaking but hang on in there - we are all here for you

  and  for those yet to test xx


----------



## hg34

Blundell - that really is great news. You must be delighted especially after 10 years and all you have been through with the OHSS. You've given me hope today ;-) stay well and best wishes for a very h + h pregnancy

X


----------



## nutmeg

Congratulations Blundell and all the other BFPs.

It's a BFN for us    thanks for the support.

Good luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## Peanuts76

Hi all. can i join this thread.. waiting patiently for OTD on 21st although won't get result of blood test until 22nd. 
Congrats to all the BFPs and thinking about all the BFNs.


----------



## hg34

Welcome to the thread peanuts


----------



## dee764

Congratulations BFP's and good luck for the next part of ur journey. 
Big   for all BFN's my heart goes out to you all.

I am having a proper downer today - been getting REALLY strong period pains all morning can't help but think it's all over!  

Dee xxx


----------



## blundell

aw nutmeg am so sorry xxxx

dee764 I have been having SEVERE pains since EC - so similar to period pains I  was convinced it was AF, but turns out just ovaries and fluid

xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls.

I'm new on this thread - will be testing mid-late next week so    

Congratulations ot al the BFP's  - its so lovely to hear the positive stories    thoughts with BFN's   and good luck to all those about to test   

I look forward to speaking with you all soon.

Kitty x


----------



## hg34

Welcome to the thread kitty. How are you getting on? ;-)


----------



## dee764

Thanks blundell it's good to hear that u experienced simalar and got a BFP   on that by the way. This is all such an emotional rollercoaster! I have sent hubby out to get me a nice big bar of chocolate   
hoping that will lift my spirits a little. 
Just gotta try and keep going with the positive thoughts       

Dee xxx


----------



## Hopeful Florence

Hi I'm a BFP   trying not to get too excited yet though as got this far last time and then three days later it all went wrong.  Congratulations fellow BFP's and I am so sorry for those not successfull this time  .

Bitter sweet moment for me too as my sister went for ec yesterday and despite having 21 follies she's been told no eggs available, its her third attempt so she is very upset, never getting past egg collection.  Has anyone else come across this?  The hospital seem to be messing her about, they have offered a fourth attempt free, I'm begining to wonder if they really know how to treat her.  First time she had ovulated, 2nd they said the lining of her eggs was too thick for sperm to penetrate and this time no eggs. Anyone able to share there experience of this that I can pass on?  

Hopeful Florence


----------



## Ally Wally

dee764, i also have had loads of real af pains...i mean proper painful dull aches that always always come a couple of days before af arrives and i too got a bfp. 
also had lots of brown spotting, so hang in there xxxx

only things i did different this time where:
no caffeine, no aspartame (except the odd diet, caff free coke), no alchohol and no clingfilm. also took a whole week off work after ET and lay on the sofa 
watching movies with the odd trip to the fridge ;-) took it really easy...no yoga etc just the usual 10-15 minute walk after i used the gel.
not sure if this is why it worked but just thought i'd mention it.


still, it's still very early days for me.....only got BFP yesterday and have to test a week later etc but it's alot further than i got last time 
xxx


----------



## puss2cats

KT christmas & polly &ally & hopeful wtg   

yum mum hows the stick avoiding going?     

dk600+elia74 + nutmeg       


helen7777- amazing, huge congrats    


beadyeyes-so glad your mind is more at ease,whens your next blood test? can you ask for more?  
blundell wtg, sooooo pleased the news was good,even in the corridor it must have sounded wonderful.    spin


dee764---mmmmmm chocolate,sounds divine,been on diet 4 weeks so mouth now watering.

All newest joiners-   welcome, we are all mad!!! But this lifeline will preserve the little sanity you are left with during the 2ww.

So, its a foregone conclusion   but OTD tomorrow and I think I feel a little scared  . Its not so much the negative (trying to convince oneself),its the fact I've told too many people and can't think of how to word the txt without sounding too flippant or too much of a wreck. In the past its only been dh, mum and 1 friend,why have I got such a big gob


----------



## puss2cats

mmmmmmmm chocolate


----------



## hg34

Congrats to all the bfps today! Saturday has been a great day it seems 

Pusscats - I'm testing tomorrow too so know how you feel. In some ways I want to know, and in others I'd rather not! Weird eh! 

I've had a funny old day. Been bit dizzy and feeling nauseous now. That's either a good sign, or else it's because I am petrified of testing! Still will know in 12 short hours as no doubt I'll be up to pee at least twice during the night, as is the case these days!

Fingers crossed for us, and anyone testing in the next few days! Whatever will be will be!

Sorry for the bfns. Lots of hugs


----------



## puss2cats

hg34- fingers crossed.


----------



## dee764

Thanks Ally Wally it really is good to hear all these bfp stories makes me feel more positive   
I too have had the week off work and done nothing but lay on the sofa, eat and watch t.v!!

Puss2cats I am so sorry I mentioned the   word when u are dieting I hope I haven't made u give in too temptation!
Good luck for tomorrow puss2cats      and good luck to all others who are testing in the near future. 


Dee xxx


----------



## puss2cats

Thanks dee, resisted the last of the easter egg and plumped for some fat free yoghurt. Not quite the same, in fact no where near but there we go.
I know its gonna be a BFN for us as been spotting since monday,bad af pains and feeling under the weather which is sure sign af is coming. But nurses told me to carry on so I'm doing as I'm told.


----------



## Flames

Hi girlies!

Can I join?  This is my first round of ICSI, OTD is 29th July so only just started 2ww.  have had 1 day 3 embie transferred and 6 frosties.  Currently have no symptoms except sore boobs which I guess is the progesterone.  Yesterday I was really bloated and the nurse said it would contiune but hey ho - what can you do?  Just wait patiently.......Anyway, I hope you girls will let me tag along.


----------



## beans33

Hi Flames, welcome! I'd like to say it gets easier but I'd doesn't but at least we get to chat and wait together xx good luck x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi everyone!  

Hg34 - okay thanks! (just!   ) ...cant tell you what a relief it is to find you guys here...   the last week to test feels like its going in slow motion.  I have had a wall of tiredness today - just been asleep for 2 hours!!!?? ...  just keeping fingers crossed but Thursday cant come soon enough! 

Good luck to you and all the others testing soon      Sorry to be so brief - just waking up! 

x K x


----------



## hg34

I've been the same kitty. Exhausted. Good luck with the remainder of your 2ww. X


----------



## puss2cats

Just want to say good luck to tomorrows testers and sticky positive prayers to the rest of you in the 2ww.
I am gonna have to log out as keep reading pages and pages and now sobbing like a baby. 
Sending everyone buckets of dust.
Look after yourselves
And huge thanks for all the support


----------



## marthah

puss - you have been spotting since MOnday? but not a proper flow? ...  try not to stress hun, you might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Peanuts76

Hi all.. hope everyone doing ok and not symptom spotting too much.. nightmare..heading to friends 40th tonight so we both can put the 2ww to back of heads if that is possible. Lol..


----------



## SoneaSze

Congrats to the BFPs! 

Big hugs to all


----------



## yum mum

hi all, hows everyone bin doin today.x well im still resisting them pee sticks and hanging on. 1 week ago today my lil embryo was implanted , hoping &praying its found itself that nice snug place&hanging on tight will find out soon x hope everyones doing ok &having a relaxing&feeling positive weekend. x


----------



## dragonlady1380

im so bored today. just had dinner of chips and chinese ribs but cudnt finish them as stomach didnt like them and now i feel sick again grrr.  there is nothing on tv and the chat rooms i normally go into well one on here is closed for maintenance and the other one is always empty on weekends for some reason.  i think i will end up writing a few bits of different novels just to pass the time. i had a great idea for a few new ones so just need to get words from my head onto the screen.


----------



## hg34

OMG!       somebody scrape me off the ceiling....or pick me up off the floor! 2 tests with very clear lines! Can't quite believe it!

Happy Sunday and good luck for more bfp's today! Xx


----------



## Nmh

Big congrats hg34

That's brill news x x


----------



## hg34

Thank you nmh! Been up since 5.30! ;-) xx


----------



## beans33

Hg34 yippeee! That's brilliant! I think you knew didn't you, I certainly knew you'd get a positive. So happy for you xx
So any symptoms to tell us about now you have a positive?


----------



## puss2cats

Hg34          CONGRATULATIONS


As expected its a   ,AF pains here with vengeance. 


Good luck to everyone.


----------



## beans33

Puss2cats so sorry xx sending you big hugs.


----------



## Jess1ca

Puss2Cats - So sorry hun. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Jess1ca

hg34 -  Yeah!   congrats and your  x


----------



## Jess1ca

Anyone have OTD of 22.07.11 and have tested yet? Trying so hard to hang on til then.... Have got some AF type pains and aches today but nothing else visible.


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Elfin! 


Im testing on the 21st!! how have you been feeling? I had cramps day 5&6 b's are fuller nips are a darker colour? strange I know!! lol!  but dont know if thats the perssaries? good luck on the 22nd!!!


----------



## Jess1ca

Hi Sweet, thanks for that. Aside from the odd pain today this is the only thing I had had. I know lots of people have rested/laid down for a bit after the pessaries are inserted but because of my shifts I haven't been able to do that. Hope it still works ok and I het enough of it .  
Bit worried about that side of things but hey ho   it is all working


----------



## Nmh

Hi

I'm testing 22/7 and starting to find the waiting harder. In a way I wanna test but too nervous to. 

I have no real symptons to talk about.I'm not sleeping at night so the days are long. I'm back to work tomorrow so hopefully time will go quicker


Congrats to all those with bfp today and my thoughts are with those who has bfn

Natalie x x


----------



## hg34

I'm sorry to here that pusscats. Sending you lots of hugs. This whole process is such a lottery. Wishing you all the luck for next time tho x

Thanks for the wellwishes ladies. I literally cannot believe its real. I have defo had a strange 'feeling' for the past 48 hrs tho...

Symptoms for me were -
Days 1 - 7 after ET. Cramping on and off...more on than off. Slight headache day 7. Increased thirst. (.)(.) Noticably rounder and heavier. No pain apart from on each side if prodded. Starting to pee more, and getting up at least twice in the night. Hot flashes - I took my temperature a few times and on one occassion it was 99.2! Much higher, altho wasn't sure if that was the cronine.
Days 8 - 11 after ET. No noticable symptoms. All went quiet but got very sore (.)(.) On the 11th early evening which are still sore. Also headache 11th evening too. Things also taste 'different'...not like they usually do
Day 12. Probably the most noticeable day to be honest. Hot, rubbish sleep and spent the day feeling dizzy, nauseous and just felt 'different'. Hard to describe but I almost knew it would be positive.
Day 13. BFP! ;-) I day earlier than OTD.

Feel like karma has come full circle since the awful experience of our 1st attempt when the lab cocked up after EC, and we couldn't go any further.

Best of luck to everyone else testing in the next few days...or who are having EC, ET, in the 2ww etc xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome kitty.p, peanuts76 and Flames!   

 Congrats polly1976, Hopeful Florence, blundell, hg34 and Allywally!  

So sorry nutmeg


----------



## beans33

Hg34 thanks for symptoms list, I feel sort of the same. I'm praying it is ok tomorrow! So scared I've not even brought a test yet. I'm goimg to get one on way back from nursery in morning as dr gave me a pot for 1st urine. I've got such a bad cold I'm confused whether sick feeling and dizziness is the cold not because I'm lucky to get positive. Aaaaargh the wait is killing me but my clinic the lister does such early testing 14 days from ec that I can't risk today. 

Hope everyone else is bearing up today x


----------



## hg34

Hang in there beans. I forgot to mention my cold and sneezing loads. Fingers crossed for a bfp for you. Not long to go now.

Good luck with EC emnige, and enjoy your drug free day x


----------



## Nettie79

Well HG I am so so happy for you one word for you

C O N G A T U L A T I O N S !!!         


You must be bounching off the walls with excitment.  

Welcome to all the newbies   

Well it definalty was AF on friday, so started my clomid last night...Flow been awful but hoping its my bodies way of having a good clearout ready for this month!  Tempted to test tomorrow anyways! but that would just be a waste!

Clomid has got me feeling sick already!

xx


----------



## beans33

Anyone else testing tomorrow with me? :-(


----------



## dee764

So sorry puss2cats      

Well done Hg34 and best wishes for the next 9months  

Elfin76 - My OTD is 22/07 and I am soooo tempted to test early gonna try and hang on until at least Tuesday.......!  

Dee xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Ladies!!    

hope you are all well!!  think this 2ww is driving me bonkers!! lol!!  

Some people experience symptoms others dont and go on to have a BFP!! everyone is different!! good luck      

xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Ladies!! 

Found this on another post remember some people have no symptoms and have a BFP!! 

3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 
12dpt – HCG Levels increase
13dpt – HCG Levels increase

Hope this is of use to some of you!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Peanuts76

Hi all...
congrats to HG34... well done.. 
So sorry to here your news Nettie79 and Puss2cats.. this is a tough journey... 

I am due to test on 21/22 (like ELFIN 76, Sweet 73, NMH) so hope this week goes in quick.. will have to think of things to keep busy... (never thought I would want my hols to fly in!!)... No more drugs/injections to take since last Monday so cant do much more other than wait patiently..NOT....

I have had some symptoms on and off such as cramps, funny taste buds (thought the milk was off in my cereal yesterday!!) but could be the after affects of the bad cold I had last week... Some days I allow myself to daydream about the future..and other days I try to prepare myself for BFN.. Hubby has been great thank God..we have only told my mother and one or two friends so it doesnt come up in conversation much which is a relief.... I havent bought any HPT as the temptation would be too great if they were in the house.. 

Good luck to all the other waiters.. this is indeed a unique experience...
Peanuts76...


----------



## Peanuts76

Just realised there are loads of us testing on 21/22.. 

We can wait patiently together!!!

Wellsy1976, 
SWEET73, 
NikitaK, 
kitty.p, 
Gill1986,  
Nmh, 
chi-chi, 
SoneaSze, 
Elfin76, 
dee764,
yum mum,

Good luck ladies...


----------



## kitty.p

Hg34 - congratulations on your BFP!!!       that is wonderful news! xxx

So sorry pusscats     xxx

Peanuts; wow - there really are a lot of us  testing later next week! ... sending you all postitive vibes... I'm bursting at the seams to know!  Hg34 - Going through your symptoms, I have had a notable rise in temperature and a couple of headaches - which is rare for me ... but it could just be this crazy weathr were having - still, will keep possitive and wishing everyone lots and lots good luck and positive vibes     

Hi and hugs to to everyone else  

K x


----------



## Jess1ca

*Peanuts* I looked but didn't actually register the number of us on those dates.. Sending lots of   and ^

May all our little embies be making themselves at home and getting ready to snuggle in.


----------



## marthah

please could i be added to the Friday list          hope i make it that far!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi Ladies

This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum and I am not sure if I am doing it correctly!

My mind is so all over the place, I can't even remember what info I needed to provide to go on the list, other than my cycle was IVF and my due to test day is 29th July.

This is my third full cycle of IVF ( plus had 1 frozen attempt) all sadly BFNs.

My story is that I have a gorgeous 4 year old daughter, conceived naturally and very quickly after we got married, and born via C Section, as I have a bi-cornuate uterus and she was breech. Since then everything seems to have gone completely pear shaped! I was rushed into hospital with ruptured cyst, and it turned out I had grade 4 endometriosis (bizarrely never had any symptoms - for which I am eternally grateful!) and all organs stuck together. So after 3.5 years of trying naturally, 8 months of clomid, 1 laparoscopy, 1  including removal of 2 large endometriomas, we began our IVF journey in May last year. Between May and December, I had 2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen, all went well with good grade embryos but no success. I decided I needed to take 6 months off to get head together, lose some weight, get physically fit (even joined a running club!!) so that I could feel that I had done all in my power to give it the best chance! 

So we started again in May, but this time the synarel didn't work, lining of womb was not thin. That shook me as we had never had anything not go to plan before!! So this time, despite being more experienced I have worried so much more at each stage!! Will the Menopur work, will I get eggs etc!! Anyway, we did get eggs, only 6 this time, as opposed to 15 on first two goes, but 4 fertilised and they replaced two top grade embryos on Friday. I am also taking Fragmin injections and steroids this time, just incase of natural killer cells?! Also the normal delightful cyclogest!! Anyway, this time, unlike other goes, I have had loads of abdo pain since ET, my stomach is bloated by 5 inches, and I look 6 months pg! Boobs are sore and also bigger, but am guessing this is all reactions to all meds. Just trying to drink loads of water and rest.

Anyway, I feel like I have been blabbing on for ages, sorry if I have bored you - am sure I could have summarised all this info, just not sure how to!!

Be really nice to chat to you all, and share this emotional and (hopefully) life changing journey with you. For anyone testing about now, I wish you so much luck... 12 days more waiting for me!

KaecyLu


----------



## dk600

LADYS.................. Advice............... my test day was 15th and i sadly had a  ,, i was so sad and couldn't understand as i had all the symptoms.. My clinic told me to stop the med's but i insisted that i wanted to test again in a few
days (i really did feel pregnant but a part of me believed  that i just couldn't accept that it was negative!)
However after a night on the tiles and drowning our sorrows i did another test an hour ago and there is a faint blue line, which was not on any of the other tests that i had done and i really had done A LOT  

Could it be false?


----------



## Jess1ca

*Kaecy-Lu* Hello!  - don't worry there is no right or wrong way to post really (as long as you are polite) Most people have their details in their forum profile (the pink bits at the bottom) PM me if you need help with setting it up

Fingers crossed for you and lots of  and 

Having dim moment - you are not mean to take the cyclogest on morning of OTD are you? Think not but mind has gone blank now!


----------



## Jess1ca

*Dk* I would say if you have any tests left then do another one tomorrow morning first thing or see if you can go for the blood test which gives the HCG levels. 
Think from reading that the clear blue test is the most sensitive in terms of the HCG levels and that you can't really have a false positive unless you still have the booster in your blood which by now I would say that you def don't.


----------



## dk600

*Elfin76* but why would it take so long after my OTD to show,,, could there be something wrong  and what worries me the most is, if i am pregnant and i had stopped the meds my body may not have been able to support it........... So Excited Tho


----------



## Peanuts76

Welcome Kacey Lu.. 

marthah.. another one for the 22nd high jump.. wee hee...

Fingers crossed DK600..

Bored silly today.. such a horrible day and just cant get myself motivated to do anything... thankfully there arent too many biscuits in the cupboard or i would have them all ate at this stage.lol.. trying to cut down on my tea consumption which isnt easy for me...

good luck to all..


----------



## Jess1ca

*Peanuts* I used to drink more than 3 litres of tea in a day  but I only worked this out when was told to start being careful for the IVF because of the caffeine. I now have caffeine free tea. The tetley one is quite nice - might want to give that a try x


----------



## marthah

dk600 - stick with it. this happened to me with DS1. insist on a blood test tomorrow, this will be conclusive.  keep taking your multi vits and cyclogest if you still have them.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!

Peanuts 76 - just get de-caff tea, then you can go for your life?!!

DK600 - call your ivf clinic for advice, they may say to start taking meds again just in case? I wouldnt beat yourself up about your night on the tiles, so many women who conceive naturally don't know they are pregnant for weeks and continue life as normal, not ideal, clearly, but sure it would be ok.


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi ladies, i haven't posted till now, but just did FR HPT and got a BFN at day 10 post ET. This is my first ivf cycle, and my OTD is on 20th but i have a busy day at work on weds and thought better to know today if bad news. Just told partner that unlikely to get apositive result on Weds and he looks so sad now i feel bad in case its just me being impatient and testing too early. I thought FR would be very reliable but read other posts saying CB is better. What to do?


----------



## dk600

*marthah* i will be calling tomorrow and getting a blood test. It is so worrying tho that, if they know that you 'could' still be pregnant after the test date, they advise you to stop all med's. 
I had looked at another clinic that i was considering going too that is far better than the one i choose but distance wise i would have struggled with it and there protocol was to test 3 weeks after the ET and not two !! People could lose a 
pregnancy and not even realize it!
*Kaecy-Lu* i never stopped them  bit worrying tho as we did have a wild night  Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

DK600 - stay strong, and positive! If they have survived the gruelling process of IVF, I am sure they will survive a few beers / voddies!


----------



## dk600

*Kaecy-Lu* or both


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

DK600 - Lol!! I had a similar night out before I knew I was pregnant with my first!! Needless to say it was the last drink I had for 9 months, but did her no harm


----------



## Jess1ca

*DK* Don't panic - my friend had 2 weeks in Ibiza (there is little she didn't drink and was probably pickled the whole 2 weeks) and then about a week later went to see family in Ireland (for that read Guiness, Guiness, Guiness, Whiskey, Guiness, Whiskey etc)
She came home and found out she was 2 months pregnant... her little boy is with none-the-less! One night of excess will not be that bad. My mum was anemic and was told bu the docs at that time to drink Guiness and stout to help her. Which could account for a lot now


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Elfin, just realised you are getting married a week after testing!! You must have one VERY occupied mind right now!! Hope it all goes well for you on both counts.... Special times ahead


----------



## Nmh

Afternoon ladies

Well taking it easy today but this just leads to it been a long day.

Just been ordering HpT from Internett but reading some posts I was confused which brand so have ordered a few. Wanna be save not sorry. 

Test date is 22july, and gunna wait till then to be sure. Although can same I'm not tempted.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

BlinkButton, I would say testing on day 10 even with FR is a little early, so I wouldn't be too disheartened yet.  I have heard many many stories of ladies who got neg results even on day 14 and still turned out to be PG.  I would just wait until day 15, if you can't do day 14.

Lots of luck anyway


----------



## dk600

*Elfin76* *Kaecy-Lu*  fingers crossed i haven't blown the lot!!!
i will update you tomorrow 

I hope it goes well for you both


----------



## Peanuts76

Blink button.. I agree with kacey Lu.... prob too early...  hold on in there..


----------



## hg34

Blinkbutton - still too early to test. Hang in there

Dk - I'd do a test 1st thing and contact your clinic honey. Keep us posted

X


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone !!! 


When is the earliest you can test?? this is day 10 post ET


----------



## Nettie79

Afternoon all, welcome newbies xxx


----------



## beans33

My clinic is 14 days from EC! So early I almost want to wait longer in case it's wrong! X


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Just wondered what all your views / experiences have been with having baths in 2WW. My clinic have never mentionned it either way so my first cycle I carried on bathing as normal.  Then of course by the time I had my second attempt I had read on a forum that people said not to!!

Have been depriving myself as want to err on side of caution, just seems a shame when a bath helps so much to relax!!! Still, if there's proof if effects things, I won't take the risk.  Any thoughts?!!


----------



## toria77

Hi Kaecy-Lu, I personally don't like baths I'm a shower person. I would be cautious afterall if anything goes wrong you can't beat yourself up about having a bath. I think it would be ok after you got a BFP as long as it wasn't too hot.

Tor x


----------



## Nmh

Hi kacey

I'm the same as u, clinic said nothing but I too also read not to. I've just been having showers but even then I've had them colder than normal. 

I agree that a nice long bath is relaxing  


Natalie


----------



## Flames

Hi Kaecy-Lu, I asked the consultant about this at my clinic before we left as we don't have a shower (might pong a bit by the end of 2ww although a friend had offered for me to use her shower!!)  He said a normal temp bath is fine, as long as I don't come out pink and gasping so I just have had them slightly cooler than normal (but not too cold).  I have never done this beofre so no experience previous cycles but hope this helps x


----------



## marthah

my clinic says shower and bath as normal in their FAQ's post tx. i read that as no extra hot soak type baths, and no jacuzzis cos they might introduce infection.


----------



## Flames

kaecy-Lu:  Also, I just realised we have the same test date.  It will be nice to share it with you    ^reiki x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks for all your responses, such a minefield.  Part of me thinks that if baths were a no-no, my clinic would have said, and I can't help but think how when we get pregnant naturally, we don't even know to avoid nothing in the two week wait period.  Then my mind swings bcd to thinking perhaps its different with IVF.  However then reality kicks back in, and I think the process is the same!

Anyway, have decided, as clinic advised - not to do anything you could regret if you get a negative.  Am so very good at beating myself up, so think I will avoid!

Flames - very happy to be your DDay buddy!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi everyone, 

I was specifically instructed to avoid very hot baths and hot water bottles on my tummy,no excessive exercise, no running and no sit ups and no spicy food during the 2ww. They also told my DH that I wasn't to Hoover nor do the dishes either he he he. 

But I'm working throughout my 2ww, thought it'd help take my mind off it for a bit. I will know on Friday.   and   and fingers crossed for a BFP x

OTD 22nd July
I am 10dp2dt


----------



## hg34

Welcome newbies

Kaecy-lu - my clinic advised no hot baths. Lukewarm is fine. Basically treat yourself as tho you are PUPO and you can't go wrong. Same goes for not eating certain foods etc x


----------



## Elisa9876

Hi everybody,

I got quite a lot of advice from my accupuncturist in regards of what to do/avoid during the 2ww. He said that everything that raises the body temperature was to be avoided, ie immersing yourself in a hot bath, sauna, etc. I asked about hot water bottle and he said as long as it wasn't very hot (and raised the body temperature) it would be ok. He also said to avoid getting cold, ie wearing tummy-free tops when it isn't very warm. I was told to avoid all caffeine (incl chocolate) and that caffeing during the 2ww was worse than alcohol. After the 2ww some caffeine was ok but then it was really important to avoid alcohol. He also said that the latest research showed that bedrest was not advised unless when spotting/bleeding. Apparently gently walks would help the blood flow in the tummy area and that this was really important. He advised to avoid anything that restricted the blood flow to the tummy, ie bending over and gardening or cleaning. Also to avoid yoga twists and stretches that restricted the blood flow.

Hope that helps.

Take care, looking forward to the updates.
Elisa
xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks for the good advise ELISA, I was also given similar advice (particularly about keeping the tummy warm) when I went for accupuncture last year.

Another question for you all!!  Are you taking crinone gel and cyclogest pessaries?  On my first attempt last year, I was given both, but this time, and last time, I only have/had the crinone gel.

I have loads of the cyclogest pessaries left, and one of the nurses said it wouldn't do any harm to use it.... what do you all think??!


----------



## Helen777

Re: exercise in 2ww

I am a paediatric physio- basically heave kids- from birth to 19 around all day!! lifting up to 30 + kgs sometimes....  i had to keep working through 2ww and now we have a BFP or we won't have any money!!  I have been fine and actually- the previous 7 attempts, when i have tried not to do so much...they were all unsuccessful- so there you go !!!  You never can tell!
Good luck to everyone !! xxxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!     

Tested early!! im 10 days post Embryo x2 transfered  got a BFP!!! Just had to test had a feeling that I was felt different!!! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Big congrats Helen777 and Sweet73, you must be over the moon!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Kaecy-Lu!! 

I still cant believe it!!    

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## beans33

Well done! That's brilliant news! Did you have 5 day transfer? X


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Beans33!! 

I had a 3 day transfer of 2 9 celled embryo's followed angelbumps vit advice and still taking them dont know if this helped?? not sure?? 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## mazza10

Hi All,

I'm on 6det.  This is my first IVf cycle.  

Any advice on how to get through it and not test early?


----------



## Nettie79

SWEET73 said:


> Hi Beans33!!
> 
> I had a 3 day transfer of 2 9 celled embryo's followed angelbumps vit advice and still taking them dont know if this helped?? not sure??
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


Cnogratulations, do youhave the link to angelbumps vit advice would love to read it.. thanks honey xx


----------



## beans33

Sweet! That's great, I was wondering as testing tomorrow and I'm only 9 days past 5 day transfer. I bet you are over the moon. So brave testing early x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!

the info regarding agelbumps vit list is found at the http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0 dont know if this link will work it is at the complementry bit go to the home page and scroll down then you should see angelbumps vit protocol??

xxx


----------



## toria77

Hi Beans, I was told to test 14 days after EC regardless of when ET was.

Tor x


----------



## beans33

Toria thank you I'm just scared of the bfn showing on the test and wondering if it was too early. Which test did you use? I used clearblue digital last time.


----------



## toria77

hi. The first 2 were clear blue normal. I then bought 2 clear blue digital as i couldn't decide if i'd read the 1st 2 right. I didn't test the first wee of the day and it still came back positive. I didn't want to do the digital first as couldn't bear to see the words not pregnant as i really didn't think it had worked. x


----------



## beans33

Thank you Toria that's helped me alot. Ok I'm all set for tomorrow except I need a test but least I won't be up at 5 worrying like last time. X


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Best of luck Beans33 and anyone else testing tomorrow. Will keep fingers crossed for you x


----------



## loopylou174

Best of luck to all on the 2WW at the mo. It's my first since IUI Tx on Fri D-Day for me is also 29th July Kaecy-Lu!!! It's going to be a long 2weeks will def be using FF to help me through it!!!  

Wishing you lots of      and  

Love and luck  

Lou x x x


----------



## toria77

Good luck beans

Tor x


----------



## Elisa9876

Hi,

I thought I should share my news: BFP!!!!!!

We were going to a party yesterday and I suddenly decided I would do an early test as I would allow myself one glass of sparkly if I had a negative test. I was really shocked when I got 2 lines. And it is definitely 2 lines again today! Going to have a blood test done today (had a chemical pregnancy before and want to check on the levels) and I am also going to get my progesterone levels checked. Is anyone else doing this? Also what do I need to change now? Any advice?

Trying to keep calm and levelheaded, been there a few times!
Good luck to my fellow testers!

Elisa
xx


----------



## Helen777

Hi Sparks 81...symptoms- yes a whole bunch of 'em but not anything that i thought was positive !!
Day 5 I began to get right sided pain- just like AF
Day 8 post ET I got pain exactly like period pain, Day 9-12 pink spotting and continued pain, Day 13 brown discharge (TMI !)...no sore boobs(which I normally get with AF).
I did a preg test day 9- which was negative...although i chucked it in the bin and retrieved it 3 days later (it was actually a V faint +ve)
Got a +ve day 11...    well actually 3 of them...you know how it is  !!! ?  I had actually given up hope as was CONVINCED it was over

I am now day 14 post 3 day transfer with 4 embies and still feel uncomfortable- but somehow different to normal period- and am incredibly hot- I have had hot flushes since day 9

Still can't believe we are BFP !!!!

Keep strong everyone- one day will be everyone's turn


----------



## toria77

Congratulations Helen and Elisa


----------



## Nmh

Congrats Helen and Elisa, the best news.

I feel on a real downer today. Last couple days had slightly heavier feeling breasts but they are back to normal this morning so thinking it's all over. My first day back at work and can't stop crying, got to pull myself together because just about to leave.

Thinking might test early? OTD not till Friday 

Heads all over

Natalie x


----------



## toria77

Nmh, yes it's def too early to test.

I know it's hard, I did a few early test and they all came back neg until OTD when I got my BFP. 

Tor x


----------



## Chi-chi

Fantastic news Helen and Elisa! 

Nmh - I'm Friday OTD too - let's hang in there till at least Thursday morn... be strong!   

I've been worrying about all manner of (stupid little) things... I decided to start using paraben-free products (moisturisers, shower gel etc) so spent a fortune at Whole Foods on a whole load of new things, and then realised that most of the ones I bought contain essential oils which I should be avoiding!  Also worried that I have had my laptop on my lap too often (it gets quite hot) and that I shouldn't be taking the four flights that I have in the next 10 days (my intensive googling has turned up a potential radiation risk during the first trimester!).  It is also impossible at work to find healthy, organic food that isn't on the pregnancy prohibition list.  I think I should quit googling before I have to wrap myself in (organic) cotton wool for the next 9 months!  (this is all working on the basis that I am actully pregnant, obviously...!)

Is anyone else finding all the information and rules a bit overwhelming?!  In particular, I didn't realise that we are supposed to be so careful about so many things during the first trimester...

Good luck to anyone who's testing today 
x


----------



## beans33

Hi Toria! Woke up at 5.15 and did my first urine but have no test so went back to sleep and just woke up! Lo late for nursery as still asleep. Funny old morning but hoping for good news later. My little dog beany died four years ago today my little soul mate and I'm hoping it's a good omen. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi all my OTD is not until 27 July but I thought I would congratulate all those who have got a BFP!! Good luck to all who are testing today I really hope its a  !!.


----------



## beans33

Elisa- congratulations on your news! Xx


----------



## nik23

hi pinkcat,

will you add me to the list,just had ivf cycle,and test date is the 27th july..... praying for all you ladies to get a BFP 
  

love nik 23 xxxxx


----------



## beans33

Bfn :-(


----------



## hg34

Beans - So sorry to here that honey. Sending you lots of     x


----------



## 478emma

Wow.. fantastic news with all the BFP's.. and my sincere com's to all those with BFN's!!

I have been reading but not posting much this time round, but am so happy to see all the good news flying around!! It really seems like the month for good news on here!!!

I have a questions (which I know has been asked so many times but it seems to be the done thing - to go   on the 2ww and   about things that you already really know the answer to lol).. I'm 13dp trigger 10,000, so in theory the trigger should be out of my system - right?

So if I tested and got a BFP.. should I take that as read??

I've been sane so far but Sat seems so far away I'm cracking up.  Just about to head off to Superdrug to buy loads of cheapies just to get a fix.. ughhhhhh!!!!!

Thanks lol xx


----------



## 478emma

Oh Beans, so sorry honey


----------



## beadyeyes

Beans I'm so so sorry 


I think the trigger is out by ten days? So yes, it probably would be a BFP....


----------



## Peanuts76

Congrats Helen and Elisa.

Sorry to hear your news Beans.. 

Hang in there NMH..

I have a feeling the next few days are going to drag. Cramps this am.. trying not to think the worst..

Good luck to any testers


----------



## Nettie79

ah beans       thinking of you lots and lots.


Emma, - if its the HCG trigger injection my consultant said " in therory it takes 1 day per 1000 but that then depends on your height, weight, motabalism etc etc"  My official testing day was 16 days after my trigger just to make sure.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## beans33

I just want to say that I'm truly shocked this morning as was so sure it had worked. I felt different and had all the right symptoms. Ive rang the hospital and the nurse is calling me. I may ask for bloods. Maybe I'm clutching at straws but something isn't right! Great blastocyst and all the steroids etc and my stats at 70% so why a bfn! Could it be the urine was too old as did at 5.15 then got test later, I'm not so sure as positive is positive isn't it no mistaking? Maybe someone could shed some light. X


----------



## 478emma

Thanks Ladies - I'm not going to do anything now just in case..

Beans, I really don't know honey. This is all such mind games! Have you asked for bloods?  I would def!!! Fingers crossed for you honey!!

Got a vet apt this afternoon as my darling holly (furbaby) is very ill (transitional cell carcinoma of the bladder) and it looks like today may be the day! I'm worried sick about her and that the more I worry and if I cry and get too emotional (which I will if she has to go over the rainbow bridge) then I may lose my bean(s) if they have held on..

I hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Emma - I really feel for you. Ive had some really sobbing episodes recently and have convinced myself if I get a BFN its my fault for getting so upset.
So sorry about your furbaby. I'm a vet nurse so am obviously animal obsessed so I can feel your pain.  

Beans - Can you not do another test yourself cos I always thought the urine should be fresh


----------



## 478emma

Thank you Pea.. As a vet nurse, maybe you can answer a questions for me please (sorry to ask you about work stuff) hope you don't mind..

Holly has TCC of the bladder and the vet said that it doesn't spread but I have read on the internet that it does.. do you know if it does or doesn't cause I would hate to think that he has given me incorrect information (regardless of the fact that she is nearing the end anyway and nothing else can be done)..

Thank you Pea x


----------



## beans33

Emma, I lost my dog Beany 4 years ago today from cancer - You say 4 years but I still miss him. I completely feel your pain as its the most awful decision you have to make for your pet.  I think you know the right time for your pet and you are doing the best thing for them.  We are all here for you if you need us.  I'm such a pet lover and I feel for you today.  I never regretted the decision to let my dog go I just regretted I didn't do it sooner as I knew he was suffering.  Bless you and hope you don't have to make the decision today and you get a bit longer.  I always thought that I gave my dog Beany up to heaven so I could have my son and thats what makes me feel better.  

Sad day on the thread today! x Peahead - I will get bloods i think as I HATE pee sticks! Why anyone wants to test early! We are all mad! x


----------



## Nettie79

I think that we should just be able to tell by your belly button changing colour or something, Peeing on a stick drives you crackers!!!!


----------



## beans33

Yep Nettie they do! I liked that my other clinic Woking gave me a test from the hospital and the tests were 14 or 16 days after ET so it came up straight away positive but this time and last time its a nightmare.  Nobody rings you back, nobody gives a damn! I rang up last time and said i've got a negative test and the girl said "ok ring the consultant secretary and make an appt, sorry it didn't work! Thanks for taking my 6K!  x


----------



## rocky1982

Hi everyone. I've been lurking for a while and thought I would say hello. Congratulations to all the BFPs especially those who've been ttc for a long time, and comiserations to the BFNs, I know how sould destroying it can be. I've been trying for years but no success due to PCOS. Lost 4.5 stone last year and had a round of clomid, however it didn't work as I had a polyp so that was removed and had a lap/dye that found blockages and adhesion in right tube prob due to appendicitis as a child. That's all been sorted but stress led to me gaining 3 stone back so have been sent away to lose weight again  

However (and I know this is v naughty) I had some Clomid left so... took it this cycle, got a positive OPK last Monday and Tuesday so am now obsessing about if it's worked or not. I don't track my temperature as my waking temp is too erratic to chart, can I assume I ovulated on Tuesday or Wednesday in which case I am on either 5dpo or 6dpo?

So confusing!

Clare xx


----------



## Nmh

I also have feelings about the clinic, this time round we were thinking of changing but the one we go to has early morning appointments at 7 so no one needs to know we r going and it doesn't effect work. I was looking at another and we did pay a visit but the times etc weren't suitable. Although they do the immune tests which Leeds don't believe in. 

Like most of us we google, and google some more and our heads end up all over the place.

I do know though if im not lucky this time I will be changing clinic because my current clinic doesn't seem to be working.

HURRY UP FRIDAY 

Natalie x x


----------



## koolkap

I was suppose to test to 15th July. But early that morning i had severe abdominal pain. my husband took me to A&E .. they did my Urine test and it was positive , i told the nurse how is it possible i am having period like bleeding. She then did my Blood test and my Bets Hcg came 47 . I saw the nurse again . She said at this time they expect anything above 90. She told me i should go home and continue the medication and take rest and redo bloods on Monday... I am allergic to paracetamol so she couldn't give me any pain killer. 
I was in in pain the whole day and 15th night.. on 16th early morning when i went to the loo early morning i passed a huge clot.. it was big as index finger. After That my pain went away. I am still having very less bleeding. its not like proper period still ..  

Today 18th July i had again been to Hospital for my bloods and the result war 21. which is  obviously lower.. they have again asked me to do bloods on Thursdays..  

ITS BFN FOR US...

All the best ladies...


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

So so sorry for today's BFNs, I feel your pain ladies.

Big congrats to the BFPs, you must be stoked!!!

Beans, I would hang in there for bloods... My first reaction when I read that you took first pee but did not test til later was that you may not get an accurate result.  I have asked before if I can do this, and have been told that you must test with first pee of day, and straight away whilst it's still fresh.  Don't give up hope yet.... When is your blood test booked for? Sending you lots of luck x

I have decided to google-no more!! We could turn ourselves into total raving loonies with all the dos and don'ts on various websites.  My God, if you had to follow every single bit of advice you can ever read about, we would never ever have any babies!!! I know it's tempting, and many of us do it, but I think getting too obsessive about it is not helpful. I know it's hard to switch off, but am going to try and take my own advice, as still 11 days til test day for me!

Lots of continued luck to all!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

LoopyLou, would be pleased to virtually hold hands til our joint test day, and sure I will be spending lots of time on here too until DDay! xx


----------



## Jess1ca

*Emma* I know exactly how you feel. One of our cats came home and just didn't seem right. We took him to the vets who said the years of steriods had affected his metabolism and that his kidneys were giving up and slowly the rest would too. We decided then and there that we would put him to slepp. The vet did say that they could prolong his life for about another 4 weks but we felt that he would be in pain and we wanted to remember him as the chracter we loved.
We have also have problems this week with our elderly girl cat. She too has medical problems but we are trying to sort them. Not helped by people keep calling the RSPCA and having her taken away so she doesn't get her meds. Hopefully all sorted now.

*KoolKap* hang in there - Take care of yourself and rest 

*Kaecy-Lu* I have also joined the "no googling" mantra as otherwise would have gone a bit bonkers. You do wonder with all the advise of what not to do how we even managed to get here in the first place!
Being good and holding out til Friday... well might make it Thursday if I am totally honest 

 to all


----------



## NikitaK

I'm 9dp3dt and completely crumbled and have just done a test this afternoon (clearblue digital)  and got a bfp.  I'm completely freaked out - could this be just the trigger shot from two weeks ago, still in the system?  My official test date is this Thursday...  Don't want to get too excited in case it's wrong. Aargh!  Can anyone help??


----------



## K8W

NikitaK - a BFP congrats, I'm at the same stage as you, you will have to test everyday now until Thursday..! My OTD is Sat but it's my birthday tomorrow so I did want to test as it's day 10 but am going to try to hold out. Not sure a BFP could change to a BFN in 3 days though, so I think you have done it. Well done. K8 x


----------



## K8W

Popsy1 - I am at the same stage as you, it's driving me mad, roll on Saturday...!     K8x


----------



## NikitaK

Thanks for the quick response K8W, much appreciated.  

DH has just gone out to buy more hpts as I will definitely be testing from now until Thurs!  I think I'm just so used to disappointments after ttc for the past four years, I didn't expect the treatment to work, I just don't want to get ahead of myself and get too excited if it isn't a real bfp.

Best of luck and lots of   for you K8W, I really hope you get a bfp too xx


----------



## Jess1ca

*Nikitak* From what I have read I believe it takes about 10 days or so for the trigger shot to get out of your system but then it all depends on your body and your metabolism. 
I know that once that is out of your system you can't get a false BFP so   that it stays for you. I am meant to test 22.07.11.. trying to be so good and have not yet caved but probably will on thurs as have to coleect my parents from the airport on Friday and be at work for 7am so advance warning if BFN would be bestmethinks!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Nikita!!  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!    

My test date is Thursday but have done a few tests one was negative tested day 8 post ET then tested 2 days later on day 10 post ET i got a BFP!! 

Tested today still a BFP!!!


----------



## Jess1ca

Yeah *Sweet* so pleased for you. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Still have no symptoms other than the odd twinge so have feeling it will def be BFN  that it isn't though.


----------



## NikitaK

Thanks Elfin76, I too was trying to be really good and not test until OTD, but I just had a moment of madness earlier (almost an out of body experience  ) and just found myself testing.  Not sure I'm glad I did now - more freaked out then ever.   for you when you test - hope it's a BFP.  

I wish everyone involved in this process could be guaranteed a BFP - it's such a gruelling process, it seems so unfair to go through it all and not get a BFP at the end of it.

Thanks SWEET73 and Congratulations on your BFP!    I'm really excited too - I can't help it - I'll be testing every day until Thurs though just to make sure!

   for everyone else in this situation!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Elfin!! 

think positve!!!    some people get symptoms some dont in the first few weeks! try not to worry!!! 

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## mazza10

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

Anyone else testing on the 24th?  Did a sneaky test today and it was BFN.  I know it's early, but still disappointing


----------



## Nmh

Hi

Sorry can I just ask what you mean when u are talking about trigger shot ?


----------



## NikitaK

Hi Sparks81, had my trigger shot on 4th July and only had half the normal amount because clinic was concerned I was showing signs of OHSS - so had 5000 IU instead of 10000.  Had a three day transfer - two embryos - one 8 cell, one 10 cell. 

I am completely freaked out!


----------



## NikitaK

ooh sorry, meant to say - ec was 6th July, et was 9th July x


----------



## SoneaSze

Still staying strong and holding out until OTD on Friday

Congrats to the BFPs,


----------



## Nmh

I holding out too,  waiting till Friday although finding it harder waiting now


----------



## Jess1ca

*Sweet* Thanks - just had a hell of a week and thinking the worse. I'll kick myself out of it soon no doubt! 

*SoneaSze* and *Nmh* Still with you but thinking will do sneaky test on Thurs as I have to be at work for just before 7am and have to get parents from airports so no respite if BFN. Working on the better the devil you know. If I had the day off I would wait til Friday. Fingers crossed and  for us all


----------



## mazza10

Hi Sparks,

My ET was on the 11th  on a 3 day.  Only 1 8-cell embie transferred. Had 5 fertilised, but the others were only 4-cells and was advised they were not worth freezing.

This is my 1st cycle and been TTC for 4 years now, unexplained fertility...

Have you tested early aswell?


----------



## beans33

I just want to say my otd is today and I had ec 4th July and ET 9th July and this is why I'm so confused as my test was negative but I still feel like I've got symptoms. My clinic told me today to carry on until we'd and test again! All the stress this has caused me makes me believe that the longer you leave it the better and more accurate! So pls don't test early as sometimes it's not happy. X one my 1st pregnancy it was 14 days from 2 day transfer and the test immediately cane up positive. Also if mine is neg my symptoms are the same as when I had positive so that's confusing. I'm waiting for af to arrive tonight as last time it did but if it doesn't I'm pretty sure the test is too early x


----------



## Chi-chi

I thought the rule was 2 weeks from EC (irrespective of when you had ET), but am now very confused!

*Popsy * - I had EC on the 8th and am having the same symptoms as you. It seems impossible to distinguish between whether the signs are due to pregnancy, impending AF or cyclogest! Am hating the blo0dy cyclogest!

My clinic told me my OTD was this Friday 22, but I go on holiday that morning, so they told me to come in on Thurs morn instead. I queried whether it was too early and they said it would be fine and that they would ring back with the results that afternoon. Eeeeek....

*Nikita * - I am really feeling for you- you must be in a total spin at the moment!


----------



## armi

marthah said:


> please could i be added to the Friday list     hope i make it that far!


Best of luck my lovely. xxx


----------



## mazza10

Sparks, you've been strong to hold out.  I will wait until Friday to test again, think if it's a BFN i don't think it attached!  

It's hard to be optimistic, but i'll try!  

Have you had any symptoms as yet?  I have had slight brown discharge today and period like cramps, so at the moment I think my AF is coming any day now.....


----------



## dragonlady1380

my otd is this wednesday and i wont be testing early ive read so many posts where ladies have tested early and it has been a bfn and they get very emotional because of the result which causes stress which is not good for the body then test again on otd and its a bfp. so im just going to wait for otd and take that as my result even tho i will be having two tests that day a hpt and a blood one at the clinic no harm in double checking right lol.

some of the stories ive read on here r such an inspiration and i honestly dont know how some of u have done it and still remained so positive u deserve a pat on the back ladies and a big squishy hug.  ive been ttc for 10 yrs now first with my ex who when he found out i had problems and cudnt give him a child became a bit distant then i found out he was cheating on me the day i came out of hospital from an operation to find out more info on fertility issues. he now has a son with that other woman. but on the up side i met my wonderful DH and from the moment we met we just knew it was right and we both wanted kids he was so strong and didnt care that i had problems. he is my rock even when he drives me nuts with his blooming xbox lol.

i just thought id share a bit of my past with u all.

congratulations to all the bfp and so sorry to all the bfn u r all so brave going through this and sharing it with us all on here.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Its really strange all this conflicting advice from clinics on when to test.  Each time, I have been told to test 14 days from embryo transfer - both this time and my first time when I had a 3 day transfer, and on the middle go when it was a five day.

I know its really really hard, but I would agree with Dragonlady, it really is better to wait until the day you are told to test, or as close as you can to it.  Its such a roller coaster of emotions regardless of adding to it with confusion of a result!!

Last time, I tested one day early, as I was off that day and working the day of testing.  If it was to be a BFN I wanted to be strong for work the next day.  I did test again on day 14, again, sadly a BFN.

Anyway, that was then and this is now.  Onwards and upwards, and staying positive.

Lots of luck to of all you testing tomorrow, heres for lots more +++++ !


----------



## mazza10

Supposed to test this sunday 24th. Will be strong and wait until then. Think I tested too early anyway.
Good luck to all testing this week. Hope we all get bfp's!


----------



## bunnynose

wasn't sure how best to update this thread, but it's a BFN for me for the ladies in waiting list! Onwards and upwards with next fresh cycle, looks to be follicular protocol at ARGC, so we will see! Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies out there going through all this. I    for BFPs all round....
xxx


----------



## Jess1ca

*Bunnynose* I am so sorry to hear that  - lots of  for the future for you

*Mazza* Stay strong I have to wait til Friday and have been soo tempted so DP has hidden all the tests


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Cassie d, marthah, kaecy-lu, blinkbutton, mazza10, loopylou174 and nik23!   
   

   Congrats SWEET73, Elisa9876 and Nikitak   

   So sorry beans33 and bunnynose    perhaps there is still hope beans33   

(hope I havn't missed anyone, apologies if I have, it's got really busy on here!)

ps. sorry that the list is displaying funny right now, since the site upgrade the code has stopped working!


----------



## mazza10

Thanks elfin76 i'll do my best! When is your test day?


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi ladies

Been naughty and tested early tonight as been having bad cramping..... so turned out to be a faint positive   Dont wanna get my hopes up to much after what happened last time.
Will test again on fri which is otd day   fingers  crossed 

Do u think this is a true positive as not had a trigger shot


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Gill1, I would say it's a good sign as you are supposed to check with first wee of the day as it's most concentrated, so an evening faint positive sounds good to me.  Best of luck!


----------



## wellsy1976

Morning ladies! OTD thurs but not feeling very positive. Had few crampy/twingey feelings yesterday and this morning but much more like AF coming then being pregnant. When I was pregnant last time they were much stronger and much more of a pulling sensation. Am hoping that maybe as my muscles have been stretched before in pregnancy the feelings this time are milder and what I am feeling is due to pregnancy!

Am driving myself mad over analysing everything! Am on constant knicker watch to check AF hasn't arrived (tmi...!!!)

Good luck to everyone testing soon and sorry for the BFN's....

Xx


----------



## beans33

Hi, gill that sounds like a positive! Well done! Good luck all today testers!

Afm hospital called at 5 pm told me to carry on with meds just in case as she said the lister are very early testers! I did as told and last night had terrible cramps and upset stomach which previously was constipated after that everything stopped and no more cramps! I have accepted it's a negative but feel frustrated that I'm still taking meds and af not started. Did another test this am and definite no. I'm also a bit upset as my consultant said he was so sure we'd cracked it this time. 

Just wanted to share that and hope that everyone gets those bfp they deserve! Xx


----------



## mazza10

Gill1 looks very promising.  Good luck for your test day!


----------



## dee764

Morning ladies, 

I could really do with some advise.... 

I had EC on 06/07, ET on 08/07 my OTD is 22/07 BUT I could not resist doing a test this morning. I know I know it was very naughty
of me I just couldn't stop myself. It's my own silly fault for buying a double pack HPT! 
Anyway the result was BFP    one line is lighter then the other but there are 2 lines all the same!!!! Now was I really stupid in doing
the test so early? Do you think I could still have the HCG in my system from the injection? I am driving myself   this morning!!

Dee xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Dee!! 
I also tested early!! official test date 21st!  

Tested again this morning!! had to double check!! lol!! still a BFP!!  using clear blue digital on special the now at tesco's, first time I tested on day 8 post ET I got a BFN tested again on day 10 post ET BFP! it said 1-2 weeks (3-4) weeks pregnant on day 12 post ET this time it says pregnant 2-3 (4-5) weeks pregnant!! dont know if it is because I had 2 embryo's put back the amount of hCG increases??  Also I only have 3 perssaries left one for tonight the 2 for tomorrow I use then at 6am then 6pm apt on Thursday is at 9am do you think this will matter if I dont use a pessary at 6am thursday

     

HOPE YOU ALL GET THE BFP!! IT IS A LONG 2 WEEKS!!!


----------



## marthah

morning Dee - i've read that the hcg stays in your system for around 10 days depending on how quickly your body takes to process the drug. i would have thought you should be clear but that was a mega early test     wait now till thursday and give it a whirl again i say. i day early will be fine. 


beans - sorry to hear your news     i'm surprised your doctor was so positive, they usually take a more measured approach to tx than that.


----------



## dee764

Hi Sweet73, congrats to u most definitely sounds positive   
I wouldn't worry about not having a pessary for Thursday morning, they tend to perscribe as many as you need. Might be worth a
phone call to your clinic though to put your mind at rest. 
     

Dee xxx


----------



## dee764

Morning marthah, I know way to early to test I don't know what came over me I just felt different! I had my HCG on 04/07so fingers
crossed it is out of my system and I really did have a positive test    
I am going to wait until Friday now my OTD before doing another test  

Dee xxx


----------



## Peanuts76

Fingers crossed beans.. 

gill, wellsy, dee and sweet hang in there.. hopefully OTD will bring good results too. I am new to all of this so dont know much about early results..

AFM.. awful cramps all day yesterday.. was so sure AF about to arrive I prepared hubby for news.  cramps still pretty bad this am but no sign of AF yet...OTD is 21st ..oh please let me be wrong.. not going to test until 20th at earliest...... need to give myself a shake and try not to get down in dumps..(hubby just sent wee motivational text so that has  helped.). lol.

Good luck everyone.
P


----------



## beans33

Peanuts! It's not over until test date. X good luck and hope af stays away.


----------



## nisapremier

How are we all doing? Alot is really happening around here. Congratulations on our new positive mummies.
And for the negatives, its really a pity. I know its not easy but u will sure get through it.
Welcome to all the new ladies.
Supertrouper, hope u and ur baby are doing great.
Afm, am fine. I think nausea is kicking in a little bit and i vomitted this morning after taking my breakfast. I feel horrible.
Baby dust to u all.....


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning ladies,  last night i started to feel a bit odd a little light headed and full feeling in lower abdomin.  still feel like that today.

i had a good night last night only had to get up once to pee and didnt want to get up when alarm went off. i had a great dream about doing a hpt and it was positive then i went and hugged dh. i liked that dream.

hope ur all doing good today


----------



## 478emma

Morning Ladies..

Thank you for the lovely messages yesterday.  Bad news. I've just come from the vet after sending my beloved Holly to sleep forever.  I am so upset. I can't stop crying and am now frightened I'm going to lose my little bean from the emotions of it all.

I miss her already so much.

Sorry to be on a downer. I am so close to having a cigarette (I won't of course) but I feel so self destructive when I'm this down. I can't even feel that getting a BFP will make me feel better!! (selfish I know).

I love her and my heart is broken xx


----------



## beans33

Emma, I'm sending you the biggest hug ever! You are so brave and I know exactly how you feel.  As you know I did the same to my dog 4 years ago yesterday and it still hurts but I can assure you it does get easier with time.  You must feel like someone has reached inside and taken your heart! I pray that you get that BFP you deserve and that your little Holly is looking after you.  Time is a great healer and you won't forget those great times you had together.  RIP Holly - I bet my Beany the boston is showing Holly around the rainbow bridge right this minute so don't you worry about her!


----------



## habuiah

Hi girls
                Mind if a join you all I'm on the 11th day after a 2 day transfer i did a hpt this morning and got a BFN this is my 2nd try at ivf i kinda new it hadn't worked again felt the same as last time bad AF cramps and dragging feeling in back, otd this Thur though i know what the outcome will be, didn't tell DH i was doing it as he would have been mad at me thing is i have to try and hide my dissapointment now till Thurs.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

I am just starting my 2ww, I had transfer yesterday afternoon. OTD is the 29th Of July, this is my 5th 2ww after IVF so am used to the annoying wait! 

Emma, I just wanted to say I am so so sorry for the loss of your little Holly, it is truely heartbreaking losing a beloved family pet. They are part of you.   Keep strong sweetie. Lots of        

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Nmh

Hi ladies

Emma sorry to hear ur news, know from experience it us one if the most upsetting times u can experience. 
You need to be strong though, although easyier send than done. 

I wondering to test or to wait. It seems so many people in here with OTD 22julg have tested already and with positive results. I ordered a couple of tests yesterday and so I am expecting they will have been delivered by time I get home. I'm nervous that it won't gave worked again but really hoping it will have. 

Natalie x


----------



## Jess1ca

*Mazza* Test date is Friday! Have had DP hide all the test to be on the safe side so not tempted to check  I know but hey..

*Emma* sending you lots of hugs 

AFM slight trauma yesterday when cyclogest decided not to stay were put but it seems that all was not lost. Got call back from clinic this morning to say not to worry not to worry the lovely ladies from FF had already reassured me.

xx


----------



## hg34

Emma - so sorry to hear that....big     

Good luck to the other ladies...hope you're all well today x


----------



## mazza10

Finding it hard to stay positive but I'm trying! Good luck to all testing this week! Any results so far? 
Elfin I know how u feel! But I'll refrain until sunday!


----------



## Jess1ca

Have just had a rather odd call from the clinic. I had EC and ET in one clinic but the majority of my interaction is with the local satellite one. They just called for an update and to check what date I should be calling them with my results. EC clinic said test 22.07.11 but local one has said to test 21.07.11.  I am now officially confused!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

So sorry to hear your news Emma, and hoping that your luck turns with a BFP. Stay strong, it will get better.  Remember, as hard as it is, we are never given more than we can handle.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Just called clinic, two additional embryos didn't make it to freezing.  

Praying for the two to suggle in and stick


----------



## Jess1ca

*Kaecy-Lu* sending you some  to help xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks Elfin  

I don't think one day difference makes a massive amount of difference, why don't you test 21st as the one clinic suggested.  Am sure, like most of us you would repeat it the next day anyway?

Perhaps I will wait for a call from my clinic to say I can test on 21st too?!!


----------



## Jess1ca

*Kaecy-Lu* That might be a bit ambitious but you never know!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Elfin - just trying to remain super super positive!!! Optimism is the word!
Either   or   !!


----------



## mazza10

Has anyone had any brown discharge after wiping?  Bit confused as to what it might mean.......


----------



## Jess1ca

*Mazza* From what I have read that is meant to be a good sign as it tends to be as a result of "implantation bleeding". Fingers crossed for you that this is the case  xx


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Elfin, I hope so too.

Good luck with the 21st/22nd!


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for the replys the test came up a bit darker after i posted last night....

Just gonna wait till fri now   

Hope it brings good news and result hasnt changed 

Not long to go now ai Nmh Chi Chi this waiting is the worst ever this 2ww seems to be the longest ever well really 17 days


----------



## HMB

HMB, OI, 23 July,


----------



## Nmh

Hi gill

Yes really starting to struggle with the wait now. The tests I ordered have not arrived today but guess that's a good thing because then not tempted to test early. I will wait till Friday now

Natalie x


----------



## pinkcat

​​   Welcome Skybreeze and HMB!   ​​​​


----------



## popsy1

Had a reallybad day. Its BFN for me. This is 2nd attempt, not sure if we can do it again, emotionallly or financially. Not sure even if the embryos last long enough, so could be all down to me. Over the big 40. Nurse said consultant might suggest menopure if we had another go. Has anyone ever changed their medication for another attempt?
I hate everything about all this today.


----------



## beans33

Popsy -   Sending you hugs! Sorry for the BFN. Its hard and you will come to a decision but let yourself come to terms with this tx.  I'm over on the neg cycle chat if you need to vent! It still happens over 40. x


----------



## Elisa9876

Mazza 10 - just a quick reply to your question: I had a very slight brown discharge one day which I hadn't had in any of my BFN cycles. IM advised to rest and, if discharge got worse, to take pessaries orally or rectally. My discharge was very slight so I carried on as normal but I did rest that day. I have just had a BFP. This was a good sign for me, hope it is for you, too.
Elisa
x


----------



## Elisa9876

Popsy,
I had 2 fresh and 1 frozen cyle that ended in a BFN. Then I had immune testing done with Dr Gorgy in London and went back to IM for our frosties. I have just had a BFP. This was our final attempt. It is so early days that I am very reluctant to get too excited but we got over the first hurdle. Have a look at the immune section there is lots of interesting stuff there. Good luck with whatever you decide. Take care. Elisa x


----------



## beans33

Elisa, can u see him if you are cycling at the lister? I think I may need some investigations as I've 2 failed tx after blastocyst transfer. Is there a waiting list? X And to add I was on clexane, steroids and aspirin this time too.


----------



## mazza10

Thanks elisa. This is my 1st cycle so worried about every twinge or discharge. Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Elisa9876

Beans, Have a look at this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

it has become my life line. Also, I have used the Care Fertility Bulletin quite often and found if very useful although I have never been with Care. But Care offer immune treatment as well and there is lots of useful advice. The only warning I can give .... it's quite obsessive!
xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Ladies I'm going insane.

My OTD is tomorrow and I shake everytime I think about it.

I've had some brown dischaarge everytime I wipe after going to the toilet since Sunday. Do you think there is any hope for me?


----------



## beans33

Elisa- thank you I'll have a look. 

Peahead-I think it's a good sign but with tx u can never tell but one thing is for sure you'll know tomorrow so good luck! Hope you get a bfp x


----------



## marthah

BROWN or Browny Pink discharge is a very good sign of implantation      I've had both success and failure with ivf, and the success had a brown/rusty discharge.    fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Thanks for replying ladies.

I thought it might be a bit late for implantation bleeding.
If I test tonight would it be an accurate result?? I'm going insane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know the 1st wee of the day is eant to be the most concentrate but can't seeing me sleeping much so it would be an early test anyway


----------



## marthah

i'd wait till the morning, early hours if needs be. i had a really late implantation bleed with DS1 and even five days after the OTD the HPT's didn't show up +ve... it was a blood test for me in the end to confirm. My body was very odd. Still is.    So i'd give your body the chance to get it's house in order


----------



## armi

UMM I am stalking Martha,lol, I had a bleed with both BFPs, one was implantation bleed and the other was a bleed(have already forgotten the medical term and cause). My point being that bleeding does not always signify the end. 

Peahead I would give the opposite advice to Martha because I am very very norty.LOL Some pregnancies show negatives b efore the OTD,(LIKE MY SECOND PREGNANCY). So if you think you can handle a BFN then test but tell yourself it might change.  However proper advice would be to NOT test until test day!!! ON YOUR HEAD BEIT!


----------



## dragonlady1380

elisa i read that u were told to take ur pessaries orally thats wrong u cant take them orally its very bad for u that way it has to be either front of back passage  but glad u got a bfp hun congrats.  and congrats to all the other bfp.

bigh hugs to all the bfn so sorry this was not ur turn.


peahead im alos testing tomorrow but i dont feel as anxious as i thought i would good luck hun fingers crossed for u.

question to all the bfp's the day b4 otd did the area above ur pubic bone feel swollen and harder than normal and also a kind of full feeling.

ive been so light headed today almost fell over a few times.


----------



## marthah

dragon - swelling can be a good sign too, a sign that your body is making room i guess and the lining thickening up nicely. i would imagine for a first child there will be more creaking and groaning than for a second    .  light headedness... are you drinking plenty of water? 


armi - you get EVERYWHERE!!! AND you are very NORTY!!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Thanks ladies, I'm going to be good and wait until the morning to test.


----------



## yum mum

hello all hows everyone doing?? , well test day friday&ive resisted the temptation to test as yet, but have to admit im goin insane!!! symptons im sooooo tired, restless, mooody, my boobs are heavy and then not, i just want friday to b here  so much x good luck to all xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

yes im drinking nothing but water and a bit of robinsons apple and blackcurrent mixed in as i cant stomach much else havnt enjoyed a cup of tea in 4 weeks makes me feel sick.  i can also have liptons lemon ice tea.
im so uncomfy right now feel like i have a foot ball in my womb and i just cant get into a comfy position


----------



## perola

Hello all. This is my DH and I's first attempt at IVF,  I had ET on 9th july 1 x 8cell 3day.  Please can I be added to list as OTD is 25th july.  

Not having a good day today as although I am not suffering with any cramping or usual symptoms I have started to lightly bleed and I am starting to think the dreaded AF has come earlier than usual.  Trying not to get too down about it as I know alot of this is up to luck -  was just hoping that lady luck would be on my side.  


Congratulations to all those with BFP and big hugs  to those not so lucky this time.

xxxxx Perola xxxxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Evening Ladies..
Just stepped out of a warm and quick shower, and after thinking whilst under, how I would love a piping hot bath right now, I came to the conclusion that I need to be more positive.....  So I got to thinking, how about writing a list of all the positive things we are doing, so as not to dwell on the things we would like to be doing but aren't!  I posted yesterday that I was not going to google ANYMORE, as you find a million and one scare stories, and things you should not do, but I thought what about us all sharing the little positive things we are doing?

I am under no illusions after 3 previous BFNS through IVF that any of these categorically helps, but hey, I can get through this journey knowing I did everything I thought was right, and if my ideas help someone else's journey be a little better by trying something that MAY help - then that can only be a good thing.  So here goes with a list of things I am doing in this dreaded 2WW:

Eating handful of brazil nuts daily
Drinking 3 litres of water
A glass of milk a day
Trying to eat lots of fresh fruit and veg (although hard as so bloated, don't feel like eating)
Switched to de-caff tea and coffee
Taking Pregnacare conception
Laying off sweetners, and "sugar free drinks / sweets" etc
Taking warm, fairly quick showers
Listening to an IVF relaxation CD at bedtime
Trying to get lots of sleep and rest, no heavy lifting, moderate walking
Taking extra progesterone (was prescribed crinone, but had cycolgest left from previous, so using both)

I am under no illusion that any of these will get me a BFP - but am the sort of person that needs to at least feel like I did all I could, whilst hopefully my body does its stuff..

Would be really interested to hear what anyone else is doing too, and equally from those of you that have your BFPs, and did absolutley nothing as I am sure there are plenty of those too!!

Lots of love and luck and babydust to all, and a special fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow!


----------



## kitty.p

Hi everyone  

Congratulations to all the BFPs!   really sorry to all the BFN's      and fingers crossed for everyone testing soon...    

Kaecy-Lu, I think thats a lovely idea.  

I have been doing lots on your list, but I have also been:

- eating brazil nuts, sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds  - mixing them up in salads etc... 
- doing relaxation/'meditation' tapes
- experimenting with a couple of sessions of accupuncture
- doing a gentle walk to work 
- quitting the coffee  

I'm meant to test on Thursday - but i have come full circle and I have decided (if no AF) I wil try to test friday, after work instead...    

Speak to you all soon  - and fingers crossed for all you testers tomorrow!!!    

x K x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks Kitty, may get some sunflower and pumpkin seeds tomorrow, sounds yummy, and worth a try!

You must be one in a million, testing later than OTD, you must have loads of self control


----------



## yum mum

morning all. woke this morning feeling really nervous and anxious, only 2 more days , i dnt know but im so up n down 1 min im nice n relaxed the next im restless,keep thinking because ive not had a any bleed (implantation)or cramps or anything really that this is happening. im so excited to do the test but also very scared , dnt think il be able to look when ive done the test, think my partner will lolx hope u all have a happy weds  good luck to all testing today and over the next few days . x


----------



## yum mum

i meant that this is not happening not that it is happening lolx


----------



## Chi-chi

*Popsy *- I am so sorry  I hope you find a way to make it work for another cycle x

*Gill *- I think I'm going to test tomorrow morn... how are you feeling about it? x


----------



## beans33

Good luck today testers! X


----------



## mazza10

Good luck to all testers today!   for all BFP's x


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hi,

Just a quick question for you all - does anyone know if it's ok to take paracetamol during the 2ww?  Everything I have read seems to indicate that it is one of the safe drugs to take whilst preggers, just wondered if anyone has had an official answer from their nurse/doctor!  I had to give in and take one yesterday as I had a splitting headache  

Kaecy-Lu - You are spot on about not using google.......when I had my cancer diagnosis last year I started to do some research and convinced myself I would be popping my clogs shortly......even now (almost 1 year on) I still don't look at anything on the internet to do with it....if my doctors aren't worried then I shouldn't be either  

Yorkshire Two xxx


----------



## Chi-chi

The nurse told me that paracetamol is safe, but obviously don't exceed the stated dose and take as little and infrequently as poss
x


----------



## beans33

You can take Paracetomol, I had migraines last time and I was told it was ok. You can take solphadeine plus but check with dr as mine was only because if the migraine. X hope it gets better x I also get caffeine headaches as reduced intake.


----------



## marthah

paracetamol is fine. my clinic said it was fine.


so, i'm a proper plum ladies. i got my dates mixed up and thought i was testing friday. checked the paperwork last night and it said today was the day    i'm blaming the drugs, the only person in history to be extending the 2ww    


so i tested this morning, completely underprepared...    
i've never seen a positive test before even with DS1 so i did 7 tests to make absolutely sure, yup, they all say positive, even the cheapy ones.    


            
oh happy day, best of luck to other testers, can only remember peahead but i know there's more...       


let this be a lucky week for lots and lots of ladies xxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Marthah - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am so pleased you xx

Goodluck to all girls testing today you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## beans33

Marthah! Congratulations that's brilliant news and such a relief the hpt showed the result xx brilliant.


----------



## marthah

it is nothing short of a miracle.      today is a very emotional day in the Martha household.


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Thanks for the advice regarding paracetamol.....you know what it's like, I read it was ok but then managed to convince myself it wasn't  

Congrats Marthah and good luck to all of you doing your tests today


----------



## mazza10

Marthah - congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMB

This is about the 12th day after ovulation (by trigger, ovitrelle). I had cramps at 5am and a bit of dark blood. Did a pregnancy test a few hours later, bfn. Will wait until the full length of the cycle should be over to test again. I pretty much think the hormones (puregon) didn't work this time. Already thinking ahead for a healthy couple of cycles TTC naturally until we do the hormones (OI ?) again in late September. It's not over!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I got a BFN this morning


----------



## Hbkmorris

beans33 said:


> Popsy -  Sending you hugs! Sorry for the BFN. Its hard and you will come to a decision but let yourself come to terms with this tx. I'm over on the neg cycle chat if you need to vent! It still happens over 40. x


I'm sorry to hear your sad news.. I feel for you loads.. I have been taking Menopur for my 3rd cycle... I started Flare Protocol last wednesday and i'm due for another scan on Friday.. I hope this time it works for me as we too cannot afford another go nor will my emotions deal with negatives. Big hugs to you right now.. xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Sorry Peahead26.. I know how the BFN feels and it really rips your heart out. Try and relax maybe take a short break away to help you emotionally. Big    

Marthah.. What can anyone say other than congrats to you..    xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi all,

Had FET yesterday, with 2 embies put back at 5 day blast stage and still have 2 frosties (or as my DH likes to refer to them, Peas!   ) waiting in the freezer. Was told as it's FET I can test around 9 to 11 days so will try and wait til the 30th.

Had a few pains last night and also felt bloated. Anyone else had similar symptoms?

Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## Laceytree

Hi Ladies

Well i have sat and read all of your comments for the last couple of days and thought it about time to say hello.

I think we are all amazing women to have gone through this journey and are all here for the same thing. So i wish you all every success with your own personal journeys.

AFM i am also going crazy waiting and waiting and waiting for my OTD and i (like a fool) promised DH that i wouldn't do a test early. So far i haven't but then i am only on 7dpt. Had lots of strange feelings and think is it all in my mind or is something really happening in there. Had intense cramping on 2dpt/3dpt and a bloaty
feeling last couple of days. Put that down to the amount of water i am drinking really. My OTD is not until Monday which seems like forever away and its the not knowing that frustrates me more then anything.

Anybody else testing 25th?

Anyways good luck to you all if you are testing today, tomorrow or in the near future and i shall   for you all  

With love Tracey x


----------



## mazza10

Hi tracey. I'm testing on the 24th. Struggling not to test early!


----------



## beans33

Peahead I'm so sorry x xx


----------



## Andi123

So sorry peahead   

congrats marthah   

I got my BFP today


----------



## Laceytree

Congratulations to you Andi. Fantastic result


----------



## blundell

so sad to read about the BFNs    am sending   
Congrats to the BFPs - specially Martha after your support to me - if I knew how to send you a dancing banana back I would  

Am struggling to keep up with the thread now and realise some of you may be leaving it so wnated to say a massive thanks to everyone who gave me support on here, either by reply or just by reading and understanding - I really have considered you to all be my friends during the hardest weeks ever, I think we are  the only ones who truly understand the nature of this whole thing - 

love to you all and   you will all have your dreams come true soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perola

Feeling quite down today, although trying not to lose all hope as its not over until I get a negative.  Test day of 25th seems a very very long way away.  I just hate this all so much - wish there was a one size fits all rule to it all and not so many varied "symptoms"!!!!

xxx


----------



## Laceytree

Don't worry Perola i had a day like that yesterday and i promise you, you will bounce back as i am feeling so much more positive today. 

I know Monday can't come around too quick for me either as i am testing then too. Fingers crossed and bucket loads of baby dust for both of us.

Keep your chin up hun and remember how far you have come to get to this point of your journey.

Sending you


----------



## perola

Thank you, lots and lots of positive thoughts are needed, just struggling as am fairly confident AF has arrived - although still not properly.  I just dont know what to do or think.  This is our 1st attempt - its just impossible not to try and get excited at first thinking this could be it, my chance to have a baby.  sending lots of positive thoughts to you too. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Laceytree

I know exactly how you are feeling as this is our 1st attempt too and not sure if we can go again should we fail this time due to financial and emotional issues.
I am just taking it day by day and until i have it confirmed i am just gonna stick with it and do all the things i should and shouldn't be doing!!.

xxxx


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi Chi Chi 
Feeling like I shouldn't have tested early I'm terrified its gonna come back negative now and the two positives have been all in my head.. Been having the most vivid nightmares for the past week has anyone else had this?
Sorry if this doesn't make any sense posting on my phone. Good luck for those testing today


----------



## Jess1ca

*Perola* hang in there - you never know what it result will be. Many ladies I have read have had pains and felt like AF  was coming but on OTD they got a  
The hardest thing I know is to try and stay positive but if you can we are all with you and wishing you  xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well i got a faint positive on home test this morning and just got my blood results back a 23 what ever that is its a BFP yippeeeeeeeeeee so happy we r doing all the calls to parents now lol


----------



## Jess1ca

*Blundell* just for you     to send to Martha xx

Good luck for all in the future for those with 
 and  for those with 
To those still with me and not yet tested ... 2 more days to go xxx


----------



## hg34

Congrats to all the BFP's today.......excellent news... .

and sorry to hear the BFN's.  

xx


----------



## monkey2001

Hi Everyone, I've been following your experiences all through my 2 ww and today I thought it was time to say 'hello'  

This is my 2nd ICSI (1st ICSI my AF came about 9 days after ET so didn't even get the pleasure of testing), anyway this time has been so different, breezed through the meds, collection & transfer but the 2ww has been one of the most nerve racking times - every minute feeling like an hour, hour like a day.  However, tomorrow is my OTD.  Naughty me, I've been testing since Monday and so far 7 positive tests, still nervous about tomorrow though.

I wanted to give hope to the people that didn't succeed this time, and send many congratulations to all the ladies that are getting their positives.  This is such early days, but by getting positives on the test this week, it feels like I am finally a step closer to having a family.

Sending you all lots of love & support, we are strong women and so many of us have so much in common yet at times can feel so alone in this journey of trying to become mummies...xxx


----------



## marthah

oh ladies you are all so tremendous.    we all deserve to feel how i feel today and i hope, i really hope it'll all happen for all of us one day    


Peahead - so sorry to hear your news.     take some time to let the drugs leave you before you make any important decisions. i've found in the past that 2 weeks sorts a lot of things out in my head. it's just a shame that we can't fast forward time to help the grieving time. it's not easy is it, lots of love xxx




Andi - big congrats, that's the first hurdle done now,  many more to come i hope      


Elfin and Blundell - thank you for the dancing fruit,    you know i love those banana's


----------



## jennyewren

Monkey good luck for OTD tomorrow!  How early into the 2ww do you think you can test?  I am on day 7 and the wait is killing me I just want to get it over and done with!  

Congrats to those BFP's today.  I hope on my OTD if its a BFP that I too get a dancing fruit!!!

Take care


----------



## JSX

Hi All, 

Firstly, good luck to all on the 2WW. My wife and I went for a pregnancy test today at the hospital.... we are 4 weeks pregnant! I'm over the moon! We didn't do a home pregnancy test because we have done so many over the past 3 years - all negative, until today. It's early days and we haven't told anyone yet.... but I had to post something here otherwise I might explode with excitement. 
Good luck to everyone.  

x's


----------



## jennyewren

Congratulation JSX!


----------



## beans33

Jsx congratulations! I completely understand about waiting and doing it at the hospital! Brilliant news!


----------



## hg34

Congrats JSX...you both must be delighted


----------



## Jess1ca

*Jsx*   woo hoo congrats and to all those other BFPs today

AFM I am having a rather negative day after an extremely stressful week (not 2ww induced). Test day on Friday but so far no symptoms aside from the odd twinge/cramp very few and far between. TMI I know but no discharge, no bloating, no sore (.)(.) - thinking that it will be a  when it comes down to it so not getting hopes up at all. Apologies for the me post think I need a boot up the bum!


----------



## SWEET73

Elfin!! 

think positive!!!    

hoping you get the BFP!!! good luck!!!


----------



## dragonlady1380

does any one know anything about the blood results and the numbers they give u for the hcg i was just curious about my result of 23 and what it means


----------



## Jess1ca

May be going batty but I am sure that someone else posted on this thread that they got HCG of 23 which meant that they were BFP


----------



## Peanuts76

Congrats to all the BFP... Martha, Andi, JSK, Dragonlady.. (looking good for Monkey too)..

Peahead.. very sorry to here your news...

Elfin hang in there..

AFM.. OTD on 21st (wont get blood results until late 22nd) 

oh Gosh ladies.. what a rollercoaster few days.. My head is fried.. had awful cramps (AF like) from Sunday...really fed up and lethargic on Monday.. Not much better yesterday although I did go and do retail therapy with mother to cheer me up...(didnt even buy pregnancy tests I was that convinced it was AF)..then yesterday eve as expected I got (TMI).. bloody discharge..??AF.. both me and hubby numb as you know how it is .. you secretly dream that it will work.. 

Woke up this am at 6am with cramps and restlessness.. found a pregnancy test at back of cupboard (exp date 12/2010) but thought what the hell. give it ago and put yourself out of your misery.. Nearly died as it came up Positive.. then of course I didnt believe it as it was out of date... Waited until shops opened and went and got 3 more tests .. was that far through I messed up the CBD one (didnt leave it flat for long enough) so it came up with an error.. cry or what.. had to wait until bladder refilled before I could do another one...lol.. meanwhile (TMI)...more Brown AF like discharge during  today but cramps nowhere near as bad.... Did another FR test there now and it has come up positive again.. I dont know what to think.. I will do another test tomorrow and wait for my blood results on fri eve.....It is surely too late for implant bleeding (ET on 9 July)...

The second week is definately the worst.... 

Good luck to all the fellow waiters.....


----------



## FlyingGirl

Dragonlady

Anything over 5 in a beta hcg test is positive so congratulations!!! The important thing is that the levels rise over the forthcoming days....they should double every 36 hours or so. The best thing you can do is leave it a few days and retest....the worst thing you can do is compare numbers with others as everyone is different! 

Xx


----------



## marthah

peanut - don't worry too much about the discharge. if its brown and rusty wiping then that could be implantation or maybe the body ridding itself of one of the embies, but a positive test is a positive thing. i would be quietly assured if i were you. if it were AF it would be a proper red flow. try not to stress in the interim. x


elfin - have a banana     and a cool dude. honestly!!! stop worrying!!!! no two tx-es are the same as i'm learning. my BFP today so far has exactly the same symptoms as you = ie NADA!.  let's be positive and think orange        orange is a good colour


----------



## Jess1ca

*Martha* Thanks for the fruit. The orange clashes a bit with my hair (natural ginger me) but then I have to admit I have always kinda liked it. Looks like we are both OTD on 22nd. I'll let you know what the verdict is then.


----------



## Chi-chi

Arghhh - I just wiped brown stuff as well now - worried it's the end (even though I know people do have this and still get a BFP)... will do HPT tomoro morn, plus going for blood test in the morn too (had to do it a day early as going on hols on Fri).  Keeping fingers tightly crossed till then...


----------



## Nmh

Well I just caved in, made hubby go get some tests. 
One for now and one for tomorrow. 

God, I've neve been so nervous, but over the moon to say it came up BFP.

Hubby new it would, he said because if the mood swings. 


I have this really surreal feeling, don't know what to do. I now want Friday to cone quick to have a blood test. 


God im so  happy.


Congrats to all those with Bfp today and I feel for those with bfn. Stick at it, it will happen x x


----------



## jennyewren

NMH congratulations you must be over the moon


----------



## beans33

Good luck Chi chi. X 

Nmh congratulations. Xx


----------



## mazza10

Congratulations on all you lovely ladies that have a BFP!!!!!!!  You must be over the moon.  

Quick question to all:  Has anyone used the Clear Blue test, where a faint cross appears then disappears?  I was so happy for about 10 mins, went back to check and the vertical line had gone....anyone else experienced the same thing?

OTD is on Sunday!


----------



## SWEET73

Nmh!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

BET YOUR OVER THE MOON!!!


----------



## Chi-chi

Natalie - that's fantastic news!

Mazza - this site has loads of info about HPTs:http://www.peeonastick.com/ ... best of luck!

/links


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome perola, karen.m.24 and Laceytree!   ​ ​ ​ ​     Congrats Andi123, Marthah, JSX and dragonlady!    ​ ​ ​ ​    So sorry popsy, HMB and peahead   ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ Best of luck all those still to test!​ ​


----------



## perola

Well even though OTD is not until monday 25th.  I am out, AF has definitely arrived today.  In alot of pain with cramping and discharge is red.  Absolutely devastated. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

I miss a day and end up with loads of pages to catch up on.

Congratulations Ladies! Loads of BFPs on here! It is possible and will happen!

I've been working my 2 ww which has kept me busy and has helped the time to go by faster. I tested early last time and had a chemical pregnancy last time and so am so afraid to test early again incase it doesn't stick. Am petrified of a BFN so have desperately avoided symptom spotting. The symptom blackout is driving my DH mad. We're both very anxious about Friday's OTD. Only 2 days to go. Am trying to stay strong and am     and     and crossing my fingers and toes for a BFP on Friday x. Please, please please be a sticky BFP.


----------



## Ally Wally

SoneaSze, hope u don't mind me asking but when did you find out
about the chemical pregnancy last time. I got a BFP recently but
am too scared too be excited yet. How do you know it's chemical?


----------



## wellsy1976

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!

Sorryfor the BFN's.....

My OTD is tomorrow but really bad cramps last couple of days so sure AF coming.  Am too scared to test tomorrow so like Kitty am going to wait til Friday if AF doesn't turn up. I can't bear the thought of seeing a BFN....I haven't even bought any tests yet!!!

Good luck to all those testing soon

Xx


----------



## Nmh

2nd test this morning also BFP, 2-3 weeks.

Was more nervous this morning than last night, praying the result would be the same. 

OTD tomorrow, so blood test at the hospital. Hope I can sleep after that, not had a good night sleep for the whole 2 weeks. 

Best wishes to everyone testing today x x


----------



## beans33

Wellsey! I felt exactly the same, I hate that not pregnant thing but you never know so do the test! Or get bloods x good luck x

Nmh brilliant! Relax and enjoy the feeling is not to be missed! Xx 

I remember getting mine in 2008 and feeling so Ill I didn't enjoy it with worry and sickness but it does get easier once you have scans etc. 

Good luck everyone today xx


----------



## dee764

all BFP's

and     to all BFN

I tested again this morning and it's a   lines on hpt alot darker today  

Dee xxx


----------



## wellsy1976

congrats dee!!

still not been able to test, but just had a quick question....for those who have done several cycles, did you often get your period before it came to the OTD?  I did last time but haven't yet so am plucking up the courage to walk round to the pharmacy and get a test!  Just wandering if most ladies got their period on around OTD??

x


----------



## marthah

wellsy - i've had it both ways on negative cycles. AF arriving before and after OTD.  i would say on balance AF will arrive in most cases before OTD so yes, its a positive sign    


Dee - well done chuck, it's dancing banana time


----------



## beans33

Wellsey, go and get the test and take a deep breath. We are all here so go get one. Is anyone with you? Xx


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

congratulations to you all have BFP,and sending you ladies   who got BFN......

I am having a very negative time at the minute,i'm currently 7dpt a 3 day embryo transfer,had 2 grade 1 embryos put back,and had mild cramping since yesterday as if the evil witch is about to arrive,driving myself mad looking everything up on google   ,any of you ladies who got a BFP have the same thing,had a failed ivf cycle in december and came on before OTD,and i'm worried it hasn't worked again.please help xxxx

nik23 xxx


----------



## Peanuts76

Congrats to NMH and dee.. 

Big hugs for BFNs.

I got another BFP on a CBD this am..delighted but dont want to allow myself to dream too much.lol....getting bloods today with results back tomorrow eve(posting to clinic)..after my disappointment at ?AF arriving on tues I hope this gives hope to any waiters.. 
My cramps since sat were so AF like. Tmi but the discharge seems to have stopped now so hopefully it was implantation bleeding..

Good luck to all the waiters.
P


----------



## HMB

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! So fantastic to hear  

Wesly: I am on my first stimulation protocol and got period early (12th day after ovulation caused by trigger ovitrelle shot). You should def stay positive, I would listen to the advice of these other experiences ladies and test on the right date. Crossing fingers for you!  

Cheers


----------



## wellsy1976

thanks marthah.  God, am feeling soooo nervous! I thought it was all over with these period pains but now not sure as I was sure AF would have started by now, and the AF pains are really on and off.  So, I guess I should stop procrastinating and just get on with it! xx


----------



## wellsy1976

just seen the other posts! am going to go buy a test on my way back from taking my littl'un to his playgroup.  It wont be first morning wee but that shouldn't matter should it if its OTD??

Will keep you posted ladies!

xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Try and save your wee for four hours!


----------



## wellsy1976

will do!!


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me popping onto the thread! I'm on my 2WW, OTD is Tuesday next week. I've been off all week filling my days with nice things, meeting friends etc and generally feeling fairly calm but have moments (like now!) when I feel like i'm going to go mental with the not knowing!!!!

Feeling a little bit crampy yesterday and today... gawd knows what that means!

Wellsy - GOOD LUCK!

Songbird xx


----------



## Peanuts76

Nik stay positive.. we all have down days. I was awful at start of wk worrying about cramps and AF.. I actually think a lot of the cramps may be down to constipation.. I have now taken something for it..

Try to keep mind occupied.. and don't google too much..lol..
pauline..


----------



## nik23

hi Peanuts76,

i thought mine could be down to that possibly,but defo feel like AF is going to come,who knows....  Google is the worst thing lol,constantly trying too see what i should be experiencing,thanks for getting back to me,at least I know its not just me going potty   

Going Ireland today for 5 days for mine and DH 7th wedding anniversary,so fingers crossed that should defo keep my mind occupied xxx

nik23 xxxx


----------



## Peanuts76

Have a lovely time Nic. Hopefully the weather will pick up although it is dry here at min.. we have recently celebrated 7th wed anniv too. Where does.the years go. Lol..
Hope the cramps settle..


----------



## mazza10

Feeling a bit down today. Wiped a tiny bit of blood yesterday and my OTD is on sunday! Mentally preparing myself for round 2! Good luck to all who still have to test this month x


----------



## jennyewren

Goodluck to all those testing today and have an offical OTD of tomorrow but are going to test today!!!  I am 8 days into my 2ww and was foolish
enough last night to do a test using a OTK as I read on the internet the the chemical for ovualtion and pregnancy are like identical twins but one
wears hat so if you are preggers then you should get a positive result!! Of course I got a negative and now I am stressing even more about my ODT! 
The website did say that it was guaranteed to work and should only be done as a bit of fun.  We I have news for you mr website IT WAS NOT FUNNY"

Well thats my rant over for now lol.  Again I am wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## jennyewren

Sorry my last post should have said that it was NOT guaranteed to work.

Talk soon


----------



## mazza10

Hi sparks. It was brown but wiped a tiny bit of red yesterday. Havnt had any AF Symptoms recently either. How are you feeling?


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 


pregnancy confirmed by hospital!! my level was 464!!!  

OVER THE MOON!!!!

good luck everyone!! 

xxx


----------



## JulieHen

Hi ladies

I'm new to this forum malarkey too although have been reading it religiously now since my EC back on Monday 11th July.  I hope you don't mind me joining in?!

Massive congratulations to all the BFP ladies!  I feel so happy for you vicariously, it's actually a huge moral boost.

More sorry than I can put into words for the BFN's ... it's just too sad  

Barb - Tx means Treatment.  I'm still getting used to the abbreviations too  

Anyway, after my ET on Thursday 14th I'm now officially halfway through my 2ww (OTD 28th July)
This is our first round of ICSI & the thing I'm struggling with is finding a healthy balance between not wanting to get my hopes up when I experience potentially good signs (a light brown discharge on day 9 after EC, change in boobs, pinching & fluttering etc) and being negative!  It's a fine line that I've yet to master.  I know I have to remain positive but I'm a natural born realist so find it difficult!

I also didn't realise selecting the right HTP was such a mine field either!  Yikes  

Please excuse my ramblings ... I guess the madness of this 2 weeks is finally getting to me!

Good luck to you all & stay strong  

Julie xx


----------



## mrs.t

Hi Girlies

Two embryo's transferred 13 July and my OTD 27 July.

However been having some cramping last couple of nights and now back ache and some pink/brown discharge (sorry if tmi)

Is this the end of the road   Clinic have said some girls have implantation bleed and try not to fret. Easier said than done


----------



## monkey2001

- hospital have just confirmed that my 10 positive tests at home were correct - HCG level of 295, can't stop smiling    

Hugs to all those that are feeling low at the moment.  Our first ICSI failed, this is my 2nd go and feel like I am 1 step closer now...xxx


----------



## hg34

Congrats on the BFPs! Great news......

And so sorry for the BFNs. Sending lots of     xx


----------



## mazza10

Going away on sunday so will be testing early. In the meantime only happy thoughts! 
Congrats to all the BFP's x


----------



## beans33

Wellsey! I'm dying to know! Have you tested yet? You are so like me I didn't want to do one. I need to know? Come on!  It is your test date isn't it xx good luck x


----------



## toria77

hi ladies. Congratulations to all the bfp. Hugs to all those who got a negative. AFM- lots going on with me, still really bloated and out of breath. Had hcg levels done and clinic are worried it's a bit low. Also have something in my womb, could be pocket of fluid, blood or embryo in the wrong place. x


----------



## wellsy1976

hi beans33! NO!! god, i am pathetic! I thought I would I wait til first morning wee (putting it off once again!) which will give a little more time for AF to arrive, plus should give me an accurate reading.  

I was like this when I miraculously conceived my boy 3 years ago - we didn't think we would ever get pregnant so I put off testing for a week! cant do that this time as reckon I would get a call from the Lister chasing me up!!

promise I shall update you tomorrow morning...praying its a BFP!

xx


----------



## jennyewren

Goodluck Wells.  I hope its a BFP!


----------



## wellsy1976

Beans33 - I notice you have amh issues too...yours went down to but you still responded well to the drugs.  It was a shock to find out my AMH was only 3.6 and am concerned it can go down so quickly.  Were you at a clinic in London?  x


----------



## wellsy1976

thanks jenny...good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Chi-chi

I'm a BFN    Was sad this morning, but now moving on and just feeling angry and generally short-changed!

Congrats to Sweet and Monkey - brilliant news

Good luck to everyone who's still in the running x


----------



## beans33

Wellsey I'm at the lister too! I've just been told by consultant that I can wait a few months before my next cycle as I responded so well without worrying about my amh! I'm with Mr Watson at a satellite clinic. He also said no reason what so ever why this cycle didn't work and gave me a hug as I left and said sorry! Really nice. The only thing he may do is check my uterus for polyps etc just in case causing problems. We are also seeing mr Ramsay for male factor in the hope to improve that so we can try naturally for a few months. All in all feel it was the luck of the draw and nothing I can do to change it. 

Wellsey good luck tomorrow and I'll be nagging you tomorrow. X


----------



## beans33

Chi chi so sorry!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome JulieHen and Songbird80! (songbird-post your details if you want to be added to the list)    

Congrats monkey2001, dee764 and peanuts76.    

So sorry Chi-chi and perola     

Toria77 - Hope it turns out well for you


----------



## wellsy1976

beans, i did well with my first ICSI - my consultant seemed rather shocked and said not expect to have the same response next time and it was pretty much an anomally I did so well!!  And this time I 'performed' terribly, and am so confused as to why.  I think I should have stayed on the gonal f and not used menopur but who knows.  Am very confused over all this amh reading.  Who is Mr Ramsay? (apologies for my ignorance!).

Well, hopefully my amh levels are of no consequence as I will get my BFP tomorrow..!! 

xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Huge congrats and buzzing bananas etc monkey, Dee and Peanuts, fab news.

Chi chi and Perola, so sorry, nothing can make you feel better, but know there are plenty of us out here feeling your pain.

Wellsey - LOL!!! I know the feeling.  My last 2WW I was so desperate to test for the whole two weeks and it got to OTD day and I really thought I would prefer not to test and not to know than to get a BFN!!! Like Beans, we all want to know now, suspense is driving us mad on your behalf!!

Monkey - nice to see tour 10 tests were all accurate, you wouldn't have done much for the HPTs success stats otherwise!! Lol, I have a cupboard full of them waiting for that BFP!!

Mazza10 and MrsT if there's one thing this journey has taught me is it really isn't over until you see the proof. The symptoms you have both had have been BFP symptoms for lots, try to stay positive. Although I know it's easier said than done and I wish I could take my own advice.

Had on and off mild cramping all day. Very low down. Am 6 days post ET.... I wish we could all just know what these symptoms meant instead of tortuting ourselves!

Elfin, will be thinking of you tomorrow,   and to all of you testing tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

PS is anyone else taking or has taken fragmin injections and prednisolene steroids?


----------



## beans33

Kaecy I took clexane and steroids! I know I'm not a great advert as I got bfn but I did take them! lol

Wellsey, I took DHEA I forgot to mention this as supposed to help with egg quality and quantity, I also had weekly acupuncture in Marlow. Mr Ramsey is specialist in male factor fertility a urologist I think, we are going to ask about improving sperm and DNA fragmentation amongst other things. X


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks Beans, and soo sorry to hear of your BFN Hun. Will you go again?

Did you have a HUGE bloated tummy on clexane? At the weekend my tummy was 5 inches bigger than normal, and boobs 3.5!!! Not fun looking 6 months PG when you are trying  soooo desperately to actually be PG!!


----------



## beans33

Yes I did put on weight but it was steroids. I have bruises all over stomach from clexane which are purple! I'll be glad to have a break from it and get my figure back!


----------



## SoneaSze

Ok very nervous and scared for OTD tomorrow. Had a spot of brown blood earlier. Am now very scared.


----------



## Nmh

HI Sonzea

Me too very nervous, although I started testing on Wednesday and they have all been BFP I'm still scared that for done reason the hospital will say difference. On my send attempt I got a positive. Big a few weeks later that all changed. I've got through the 2 week wait but now I'm scared the same will happen again. It's all just a waiting game. 

As u can see from my time of post I'm not sleeping, my house is spotless, ironing completed all before i leave for work at 7.30, ha ha

Good luck for today, and to everyone else testing today

X x Natalie


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hi, 

Good luck to all of you testing today - still over a week for me to wait 

Quick question - I suffer from psoriasis and my hydrocortisone cream says it should only be used in pregnancy with medical advice - has anyone else got psoriasis and used hydrocortisone cream whilst preggers  I feel really guilty, as I have been trying to use moisturiser since my ET (unfortunately my psoriasis is on my face!), but at 3 o'clock this morning the discomfort got too much and I had to put some cream on and now I feel really, really guilty!!!!!!  I might ring the docs today and see if I can have a telephone appointment, although I'm not holding my breath cos my doctors are the worst GP's I've ever come across - I swear they have a photo of me in the back that they throw darts at!!!!!

I feel lousy this morning, didn't sleep well.  Getting little twinges here and there but no idea what's going on!!!  I've read a few of you talking about thinking AF is on her way but hasn't arrived yet - a friend of mine says that both times she was preggers she knew because she felt like she was going to have the worst period of her life but then didn't, so it may be a good sign that you feel period-like symptoms!!!!!  AFM I have never suffered with my periods (symptoms wise) so God only knows what I will feel like  

xxx


----------



## wellsy1976

OMG OMG OMG OMG

BFP!!!!!!

OMG OMG OMG!

i just cannot find the words to say anymore...i am shocked.  this is me we are talking about! i dont get pregnant!!  wow!!

xx


----------



## KT Christmas

CONGRATULATIONS WELLSY!!!!!! brilliant news honey bun            
x

Good luck to all the other testers xxxx


----------



## beans33

Wellsey- congratulations! Well done for testing! Xx


----------



## JulieHen

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Wellsy .... I've been waiting for your news!!  AMAZING    xx


----------



## mazza10

Wellsey congrats! X praying for more BFP'S today x


----------



## wellsy1976

thanks girls, i appreciate all your support. good luck to all you ladies yet to test. 
am gobsmacked! xx


----------



## jennyewren

*Congratualtions Wellsy*  

And goodluck to all those testing today xx


----------



## marthah

SOOOOOOOOOOO much congratulations for you Wellsy, well done hun, you can float around all day today    
                                               


let's hope we can celebrate more BFP's today... come on ladies


----------



## wellsy1976

marthah - loving all the icons you put - its exactly how I feel....!!!

once again good luck to all you testing today, lets hope there are lots more BFP's on there way!


----------



## yum mum

in total shock tested at 4.15 this morning and got a positive result!!!!!! 1st time transportation.x cant stop crying , my phones bin non stop , me n partner in absolute shock!!! so happyx thank you lord for our little miraclexxxxxx sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happyxxx


----------



## mazza10

Yum mum many congratulations....      may the BFP's continue


----------



## yum mum

thank u mazza , im in a dream worldxx good luck to everybody testing todayxxxxx


----------



## AVM

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies xxxxxx


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Well I was up at 4.01 this morning testing.
And its a def bfp 4 tests later and still can't quite believe it. One hurdle over with just scan next hope all is ok this time. Conratulations to everyone that got bfp this morning.


----------



## JulieHen

Well done Yum Mum, you must be beside yourselves!!  I'm smiling for both you & Wellsy!

Good Luck everyone else   X


----------



## mazza10

So pleased the BFP's are coming in       Congrats Gill1986


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Thanks mazza can't stop smiling


----------



## marthah

woo hoo, yum mum too 
     
          
        


we are on a roll today! 


and Gill ....weeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


      
          
         


             come on ladies....


----------



## JulieHen

Gill too!! WOW What an AMAZING day!! X


----------



## yum mum

thank you alllxxxx in a daze still xxx congratulations to everyone big hugglessssssxxxxx


----------



## Jess1ca

for me this morning. Still no symptoms and no AF but have been told by clinic that if test says negative then that is what is it. They do not do bloods as a matter of course.
So have decided that will try and get a bit healthier and try again in 6 months time. DP is devastated but at least we have the wedding to look forward to.

Congrats to all the  s out there. Hope we join you soon xxx


----------



## mazza10

Elfin76 so sorry....What a lovely wedding present that would have been.  Have a lovely wedding day, and keep trying xxxxx


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Congrats to all the BFP      


Well it's a BFN for me this time. AF has arrived (and is heavy - I know TMI sorry!). Gutted.    Weary of the process so i think I need to take some time out.  


Good Luck to all those still waiting!   


Thanks for all the support. Great website! Noodles xxx


----------



## Peanuts76

Massive congrats to all the BFPs.. it is a bit surreal isnt it?

Elfin so sorry to year your news.. this is a tough journey.. keep strong..

AFM.. will wait patiently for clinic to ring this pm with blood results.. hubby taking half day so he will be with me when they ring..(2 positive hpt)..

Good luck to all the waiters ..
P


----------



## JulieHen

Elfin76 ... I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news  

Focus on having an unforgettable wedding day ... Sending you strength x


----------



## Peanuts76

Sorry to hear that noodles. Thinking about you 
Peanuts


----------



## JulieHen

Noodles I'm gutted for you!  I was going to contact you as we're the only 2 on here who have the same OTD!!  I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## mazza10

Noodles, so sorry....sending you    .  Stay strong x


----------



## jayloutee

Hi ladies - so sorry to barge in on this thread but I have got myself all in a tizz and desperately need advice!
I'm 4 days into 2WW on a FET and for the last two days have had the most chronic headaches - the type that feel that your face is being crushed in a pincer! I've so far resisted any drugs/painkillers but have awoken in tears today and at my wits end! Does anyone know what is safe to take duriing the 2WW? I think people say paracetemol is OK but I'm worried that won't even touch the sides! Would Nurofen be OK? Or should I just stay strong and try and steer clear of any painkillers at all? 
Thanks in advance for any help or advice anyone might have.
Sorry for gatecrashing and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Lovelychops.  My clinic say paracetamol was fine to take but nothing else x


----------



## JulieHen

Hi Lovelychops

Same here, the clinic said just paracetamol .... I had a bad head the other day & you're so right, paracetamol didn't touch the sides so unfortunately it was a case of riding out the storm!    Sorry I can't be more helpful x Feel better x

Julie


----------



## JulieHen

Ooh Lovelychops, just noticed that we've got the same OTD!!  x


----------



## jayloutee

Thanks mazza and JulieHen - I think just paracetemol seems to be the general consensus from people and web search so am going to bite the bullet and take some! Have just packed DH down to the shop to get some as I am being a massive drama queen and unable to walk without holding my head in my heads....praying this doesn't turn into a migraine!

JulieHen - same OTD! I wonder what we will be doing / how we will be feeling this time next week?! Massive hugs to you, how are coping? x


----------



## JulieHen

Lovelychops - I know, it's surreal isn't it!!!!  I'm praying with ALL my heart that we're BOTH in a truly wonderful place this time next week!  

This 2 week wait has been ok so far, although I've found it REALLY difficult not to read too much into various symptoms & thereby get my hopes up!  At the same time I don't want to be negative either!  Aaagggghhh!!! 

Poor boobs are hurting, but know that's probably the lovely Cyclogest!! Haha

Oh, and did I mention the hideous mood swings!!!  Laughing to crying to feeling murderous within 30 seconds flat!!!!  My poor darling Partner, despite doing everything for me he can do no right, bless him!! 

How are you finding it?? 

Big hugs & super strength luck xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Morning Ladies,

This looks like my stop. Sadly, it's a BFN for us this morning. Going into hiding to cry.


----------



## Nmh

Had my result confirmed at the hospital so add me to the list for day, another BFP 

Yeh, soooooooooo happpppppyyyyy

Natalie x x


----------



## JulieHen

SoneaSze - So so sorry


----------



## Nmh

So sorry for all the Bfn, I feel for u all, I've been there 3 times. 

Please stick with it, I know it's hard to think if today but keep strong, we are fighters xx

Natalie


----------



## JulieHen

Great news Natalie   congratulations x


----------



## yum mum

congrats nataliexx and big hugs to all who didnt get positive today xx big hugs to you all stay strong  xxxxx lots of love to allxxx


----------



## yum mum

still on cloud 9 cant believe we got a positive !!!! bfp so please add me to the list of todays positives thank you xxx  xxx


----------



## mazza10

HELP! My OTD is the 24th but did a test this morning. Got a BFP! BUT I got cramps and have got some light bleeding red in colour. Should I worry


----------



## Helen777

having been super excited...I did one of the clearblue tests that tell you how preg you are....Monday it said 2-3weeks....today it says 1-2...so i went for a blood test....100 , pretty cr+p.......sounds like the little one isn't ready to hang around yet......we have another Beta for Monday- we are keeping everything crossed.....but the clinic don't think it's a good sign...


----------



## Peanuts76

Mazza I would hang in there to OTD.. I know it is so tough. Take it.easy
P


----------



## JulieHen

Help ..... My mood swings are getting worse!!!  Keep crying ... feel like punching a wall!  This trumps any PMT I've ever had!  

Anyone else suffering these?!?!


----------



## Nmh

Hi all

Does anyone know what the HCG levels should be, 

mine was 364 which the clinic said was very good.

But for peace of mind i would like some reference?


----------



## toria77

Hi Helen, I know how you're feeling. I had my BFP last Friday. Went to A&E on Monday with OHSS. Had bloods taken and they came back at 102. Had follow up bloods on Wednesday and it came back at 158. Hospital didn't seem too bothered but spoke to clinic and they suggested I had another one done on Monday. Been to GP's and shes been lovely, just waiting now to have bllods taken.

Part of me is hopeful but the other half thinks it's all gone wrong. Had some scans done and they found something that could be the sac but it's in the wrong place. It was an early scan, only 3 days past OTD so clinic says it couldn't really be the embryo but the hospital put it down as fluid/eptopic sac so now all I keep thinking about is that!!

Tor x


----------



## marthah

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nmh

Thanks Martha


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome lovelychops!    

Congrats Wellsy1976, yum mum and Gill1986!!      

So sorry Elfin76 , noodles1 and SoneaSze     

Helen777    hope it turns out good for you


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Massive congratulations Wellsy, yum mum and Gill, glad you finally plucked the courage to test Wellsy!!

Elfin, noodles and soneasze I am so so sorry. Hope your holding up ok, and Elfin... Wedding = new start, throw yourself into making the day magical and then come back to all this.

Helen and toria best of luck, stay strong

Juliehen I feel your pain, or rather my dh does!! Not so much mood swings for me, just vile mood full of angst!!! Would like some swing the other way!


----------



## yum mum

morning all x hope everyones doing ok, well after yesterdays excitement i cant sleep this morning partner left early for work , i did two tests yesterday and both positive, but rang fertility nurse and said have to do another test next friday and get a positive befor they will book my scan , as it means embryo has implanted but they need it to stay implanted, and to keep using my gel . so now im full of mixed emotions the two week wait was agony  now got to get through another week , i know im going to be keep doing tests through the week to keep in check, just wondering if anyone else has been told this i know every hospital is different. harry potter &nice meal with my partner tonight should keep me buzy but its still on my mind and feel kinda flat now &not able to enjoy our joy fully xxxhope everyone has a good calm weekend


----------



## 478emma

Morning all,

I'm so sorry to read what you've all been through while I've been away..

I wanted to say a big thank you to all the support you have all given me re my Holly passing on. I am feeling slightly better each day and yesterday we got the BFP we have been waiting for for 11 years!  It truly is a week of ups and downs. We are both a little numb at the moment (although we are over the moon to have our BFP) so I guess it hasn't quite sunk in yet.

My clinic said not to worry about doing beta as cb digital said 2-4 weeks so they said the hcg should be high enough not to warrant it.  I went to my GP on another matter and she said unless there are problems then they don't need to do one either and to just sit back and try and enjoy the pregnancy.

Symptoms during 2ww:

1.  Usual sore (.)(.) but think that's down to pessaries as that kinda wore off when i was due for the next one each day.

2.  AF type feeling on and off throughout the day everyday but to the point that I started to wonder if it was in my head as it was so slight.

3.  Mild pinching / stabbing sensation either side (i.e ovaries location) again on and off throughout the day every day but easing off as the 2ww went on.

4.  Tiredness towards the end of the 2ww - really really tired!

5.  Finally and what I think is the weirdest and possibly what told me I was pregnant from evening of ET - hiccups.  Not on the trot every few seconds, but throughout the day and every day since ET (evening) about 1 every hour or so.  Not exactly a hiccup either, sort of a cross between a hiccup and a burp.  From the very first day this convinced me I was prg because I NEVER have hiccups like that.

I wish you all the best of luck with your dreams and hope they do come true for you.  We didn't give up hope and 11 years later our dream has come true.

I still miss Holly so very much throughout the day every day and night but I know she is watching us and will be with us always until the day we see her again.  Other than my DH she was my life, but now I will have a new 'child' to look after and for that I can only be eternally grateful.

I hope you have a lovely day and my love to you all xxx


----------



## beans33

Emma I'm so happy for you! I told you these things happen for a reason! This week will always be etched in your mind and you'll remember Holly by looking at your little one. How lovely! X


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Yum mum - My clinic have told me that I have to do my first test on the 31st, and then another one week later, and then, if I have BFP I will go in for a scan xxx


----------



## kitty.p

Morning ladies.  Huge congratulations to all the BFPs   Sorry and hugs to all the bfns      I tested last night - a day late - and got a bfn.... so did again this morning - still bfn.... but no AF either?!! Im on day CD33 now and i used the CB digi test which recommends testing on/(after?) due day for most accurate results rather than before... Not sure what's going on.  Should I get a first-response type kit incase my cycle is longer this month?.... Of course, I know Im clutching at straws  

Have nice weekends.

K xxx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Kitty.p,

I did a FP test last Monday and it was a faint BFP, but the CB ones after that were BFN!  I did my last FP yesterday and it was a clear BFP.  Maybe try with the FP.

Only problem I have now is that I'm bleeding not like a normal period, but lighter, when I did the test and my OTD is tomorrow.  So a bit confused as to what is going on in there.  I'll still do my test tomorrow and let me clinic know.  Good luck with the FP's. xxx


----------



## kitty.p

Thanks Mazza 

I have just been to pharmacy- they said I should wait for a week (a whole week!!) till after otd- can't see that happening! I've bought other kit and will keep you posted ... 

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow xxx

K x


----------



## mrs.t

Hi Girls

This 2ww is killing me rol on Wednesday for my OTD  

Cramping two days Wed/Thur and some pink/brown discharge and the much better yesterday albeit again little discharge last night but doesnt appear to be fresh blood and hoping thats a good think also tons of back ache  

Hope everyones ok ... Any one having similar effects I'm 8 days after transfer.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Emma I am so happy that your week had a happy ending after your saad loss. Holly will truly live on in your child.

Congrats to all the new BFPs and so sorry for the BFNs.

MrsT, I have very similar sympoms to you and this 2WW is truly driving me  

I haven't had any discharge but every day have very mild on and off cramps and twinges.  Also boobs are sore most of time and both tummy and boobs are bloated.  I am also feeling extremely angsty all the time especially with poor DH.  I never really suffer from mood swings and PMT, but this is severe!!! Have also had back ache off and on, and last night felt very sick.

Seriously need to occupy myself today, I have got so bad now, despite my claim to stop, that I wonder what my life was like B.G (before google) I am just desperate to know what symptoms in the 2WW all those eladies with BFP had, yet at the same time know it could either just be symptoms of meds, or a fluke amd a everyone is different!!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

PS, I am also eight days after transfer and going


----------



## Nettie79

Morning all,

Sorry not been on here much this week been a busy week, Congratualations to all the BFP and love and hugs to the BFN. Hoping everyone is doing okay xxx


----------



## K8W

Hiya everyone...!

Well it was a    for us this morning...        Still can't quite believe it, obviously it's very early days but am so so pleased.

Thank you all for your support on this thread; I haven't always posted but I have been reading and taking your advice and I will continue to do so.

Love K8 x


----------



## becki100

Hope I'm not too late to add my details

becki100 having ICSI OTD 28/07/11. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mazza10

Congratulations K8W x


----------



## Nettie79

K8W said:


> Hiya everyone...!
> 
> Well it was a  for us this morning...   Still can't quite believe it, obviously it's very early days but am so so pleased.
> 
> Thank you all for your support on this thread; I haven't always posted but I have been reading and taking your advice and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Love K8 x


        

Congratulations xxx


----------



## yum mum

thank you yorkshire two , i feel better now ive woke up a bit lolx, looked at both my tests i done yesterday and actually the lines are really quite strong so feeling pretty positive. good luck to everyone testing today sending luck &best wishes to allx


----------



## Emnige

OMG it feels like i've waited so long to join this thread! Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in.....will have a read back and catch up with personals in a bit....

We had ET this morning. I had acupuncture before and after. The embryologist spoke to us before hand about our embryo's and said that all 9 made it to blast. They grade them 1-5 where 5 is the best and they also give them letter grades as well, i'm not sure of the exact letter grade but I know A is the best.....so.....we had 2 blasts transferred back.......one was a 4AA and the other was a 3AA so both good quality embies. Currently we know that 2 will definaltely be frozen, one is also a 3AA and the other a 3AB. The embryologist will call tomorrow to confirm if any others will be frozen. 

Me and DP did cry when the embryologist said......he'd be very surprised if I didn't get pregnant. Caught us both off guard a bit and started a stream of tears! DP came in the room with me and held my hand throughout, DP also took a pic of our 2 blasts on the screen and then before we were talen back to our room, the consultant did an ultrasound scan on my tummy and showed us the 2 blasts inside me, which was amazing and she gave us this picture to take home.

Very overwhelming and emotional. 

OTD is 5th August although the Consultant said we can test on day 10 (2nd August) if we want but I think we'll stick it out until the 5th!!!

Is anyone else testing on August 5th?


----------



## pixie9

Hello everyone!

I am now on the dreaded 2ww we had our transfer of 2 embryo's on Thurs after ICSI and already it seems like ages. I can't think about anything else and cant motivate myself to do anything! Even lie in the sun which is most unlike me!! I had a load of healthy food delivered this morning which is good but DH is away for a couple of days so i'm home alone   . 

So here i am to join you girls in the wait!

Wishing you all the very best of luck when your test dates arrive. Mine is officially Aug 3rd but as i'm working i'll probably do it sooner!  

Just hoping and    

Pixie


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Emnige - glad it went well, I've got my fingers crossed foryou x


----------



## JulieHen

Hi becki100, welcome aboard!  My OTD is also the 28/07 & it's my 1st round of ICSI.

So we're already half way through Saturday & we'll test first thing Thursday morning .... So really we only have 4 more full days to wait!!!!!  OMG!!!      Wishing with ALL my heart!

Good Luck Hugs
Julie xx


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats 478emma and K8W!   

So sorry kitty.p 

Welcome becki100! I've added you to the list 

Welcome Emnige and pixie9- as your OTD's are in August I will add you to the list on the new August 2ww thread which is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267240.0


----------



## Emnige

Thanks pinkcat x


----------



## mazza10

Well today is my OTD, and i'm so pleased to say it's a  .  

I tested with the test the hospital gave me, a Clearview Easy, but found it was only a very faint line, but the Clearblue Digital I did yesterday was a BFP 1-2 weeks.  My husband is struggling to see the line on the hospital one, but I can see it.  

I have to email them the results today, hope the result is correct!
 
Wishing everyone who is still waiting lots of  , and for this who were not lucky this time dont give up! 

This site has been a godsend for me.  Family and friends all concerned but none who actually know what i've been through.  Thank you ladies xxxx

Will keep you posed on my progress!

Mazza10 xxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well ladies my bfp might have been premature started having spotting on friday night then on saturday it got a bit heavier and i called clinic they said i was fine till tuesday if it didnt get worse and i didnt get pians.  im booked in to have bloods done on tuesday. but this morning i woke up with lots of pain in there and heavier bleeding with little clots so it is not looking good. i dont know if i shud go to A&E as there is nothing they can really do or just rest at home and take paracetamol for the pain.


----------



## mango2512

Dragonlady, im so sorry the bleed has got worse, I think all you can do (If no pain) is rest up and wait until tuesday, wishing you luck hun. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## mazza10

sparks81....Congratulations.....           

Let me know how the scan goes xxxxx


----------



## JulieHen

Dragonlady -   for you for Tuesday   x

Mazza & Sparks -   AMAZING news!  Well done x

Can I ask some advice please?  I'm due to test next Thursday & have been researching HPT's but there's nightmare scenarios for all of them online!  Any personal recommendations gratefully received from any of you girls out there please!!!

Thank you
Julie x


----------



## Nmh

I used  clearblue digital too, 3 of them just to make sure.

My nurse told me u can never get a false positive on a test only a false negative. 

Natalie x x


----------



## JulieHen

don't worry, I never would ....!  

The nightmares I meant were false negatives .... Imagine coming off the drugs thinking it's game over only to discover that it was the wrong result & you might have mucked it up by stopping the necessary drugs!  

Thank you Sparks


----------



## JulieHen

Ahha! Thanks Natalie .... I've heard that sometimes the conception indicator doesn't always flag up a timescale, I take it neither of you had that issue?

Sorry for the paranoia, I'm just desperate to get it right!
xx


----------



## mazza10

Mine was ok too. You'll be fine xx


----------



## K8W

Juliehen I used first response yesterday as didn't want to see the words 'not pregnant'; the 2 lines were prominent, easy to read. I did a ClearBlue digital today and it gave me a timescale of 2-3 weeks; we had 2 embies back do you think that they have both inplanted...? 

Also when changing tickers or predicting EDD do you use EC or ET date...?  Sorry for so many questions but I am really feeling that I know nothing about what is happoening to my body...!!! lol

Thanks, chat soon K8 x


----------



## JulieHen

Thank you K8!  They're the 2 brands I'm tossing up between, so good to know on both counts.

As for whether it's twins for you or not (huge congratulations by the way   ) I honestly don't think there's any way of knowing until your 1st scan at the clinic.  

This is my first time so am far from an expert, learning as I go day by day.  All I know is what my clinic base it on and that's from the day of ET.  Clinics differ in so many ways though that it wouldn't surprise me if some say EC!  Very confusing times   

Enjoy the rest of your sunny Sunday x


----------



## becki100

PinkCat thank you very much for adding me.

Juliehen thanks for such a warm welcome. This is also my first time doing ICSI and I'm finding this 2ww torturous. I wish you all the best for OFD not long to go now!!   

My heart goes out to all that have received BFN  

I would also like to congratulate all that have received BFP  

Lots of love and baby dust. becki100


----------



## blundell

Congrats to the BFPs and   to the BFNs
Big   to those still waiting!!

K8W - Congrats on your BFP!! I had 2 emmbies put back in and a BFP 16th July - have to now wait for the 1st scan to see if all OK, that they're in the right place, and if they're both in there! My scan is Thurs 28th (12 days after OTD) - it's the new 2ww!!

Becki100 - welcome! I am sure you will find lots of friends and support on here - it has really been my lifeline xx


----------



## marthah

EDD's are using calculated from conception date, ie when spermy met eggy, so EC date. this site used to have an EDD calculator and week by week development of your foetus guide... don't know where it's gone... mod's do you have a link to the old site?

So many BFP's, i blame that strong full moon we had a couple of weeks ago  [thank you full moon] let's hope for loads more strong full moons so we can have a clean sweep for all those trying again   

K8W - it could be an indicator of higher HCG which would go to follow that there might be two beanies on board, but only really the blood test is accurate for HCG levels. another agonising wait 

I've used Clearblue Digital, First response, and Tesco and Boots. Boots' were rubbish very faint line. the others all had a good. response. I got some cheapy cheap ones with my ovulation pee sticks from a company called SME Fertility [online], they come in packs of twenty for a few quid. They ALL showed a positive so not necessary to spend a fortune for accuracy. I'm a pee stick a-holic


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats mazza10 and sparks81!!!    

 dragonlady -   hope the bleeding stops and all is well on your scan


----------



## hope3001

hi pinkcat   can u update my details please i got a very clear bfp last weds which was the 20th x


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats hope3001!!


----------



## kitty.p

Hi all XX.  Just a quicky this lovely sunday evening... Huge congratulations all the BFP's   Dragonlady - I hope all goes well   ... I still haven't had AF yet - but bfn on tests so far, so not sure what's going on.  Have been very low but starting to feel better - will just wait for AF and then start again. 
Kx


----------



## yum mum

hello everyone, just a message to see how everyone is and hoping uve all had a really relaxed weekend. still on cloud 9 since getting my positive on friday , done another two tests since and again strong positives so feeling ecstatic right now , just got to get through this week and then my fertility nurse will be booking our scan. good luck to everybody still in the 2 week wait stay strong &positive &lots og hugs to everyone whos not so lucky right now xxx hugs to all


----------



## dragonlady1380

well ladies i ended up in A&E this afternoon and they examined me and done a urine test which came out negative looks like it is all over.

they did test a afternoon pee and i had just gone to the loo less than an hour b4 hand so i got a new test to do in the morning just incase, and im to go to my clinic on tuesday as planned and see what they say. so basically all they did was have me pee in a tub and thats it. the bleeding has started to lighten off now and the pain is gone for now so not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Peanuts76

Thinking about you dragonlady and hope things work out..


----------



## dragonlady1380

there is still hope just as i thought wud happen i tested this morning and there is that happy pink line i knew it was wrong for the hospital to test urine from a pee in middle of day after less than hour since i had last peed. roll on blood tests tomorrow. im still bleeding tho so still worried.


----------



## HMB

Hi,

Wondering if anyone knows about this: I was doing OI (with puregon) in July, got my period early at 12 days after ovulation day. But only had my period for 2 days?! I usually have it for 5. I did an extra test, it came up negative. Anyway just wondering if others have shorter periods after shots too. Thanks.

Congrats to all the BFPs!! That is awesome!!

Cheers


----------



## catt0403

was doing really well until yesturday, had what i thought was an implant bleed but today has got heavier and redder. can't stop crying


----------



## dragonlady1380

catt403 i have that problem too i ended up in hospital yesterday and got told i was not prgnant no more that 4 tests said negative and i had lost my baby but a test today with the corret first morning pee has shown i am still pregnant. im still bleeding too it looks like a light af with tiny clots.  there is still hope hun try not to worry too much just contact ur clinic and arrange to have bloods done again.


----------



## mazza10

Catt don't give up. I started bleeding on friday and tested positive on sunday. So you never know xxx


----------



## mazza10

Dragonlady had same bleeding as you. I bled on friday and tested positive on sunday. My clinic said to retest this sunday and if stil + come in for a scan/bloodtest. Hope it all works out for you. Keep us posted xx


----------



## JulieHen

Dragonlady ...... my thoughts are with you!  Really pulling for a happy ending for you  

Well .... I'm back at work now for my last 4 days of the 2ww .... really wish I didn't have to but I couldn't take any more time off!  

Obviously the people at work don't have a clue as to what I'm going through so aren't giving a second thought to approaching me with stressful issues, so I'm sitting here drowning in paperwork and pulling my hair out over accounting nightmares .... then to top it off one of the girls crept up behind me and grabbed my waist making me jump through the ceiling!  Honestly, I could have punched her into next week!  Now back at my desk fuming.

I just keep wanting to cry.  It's not good at all being this stressed out for the final furlong!  Deep breaths ...... Deep breaths!

I hope everyone else is coping better than I am!


----------



## Laceytree

Well i have spent the last 2 weeks climbing the walls and generally been wrapped in cotton wool by my DH but it all paid off as i went to the hospital this morning and they confirmed i had a  .

I am still floating around and can't believe that the result was what we have wished for for so long. I had prepared myself for all the bad news and didn't think for a second that it would be good news.

Hang in there girls who are still waiting for the end of your 2ww. I didn't do any HPT as i know how much hassle some people are finding them and i can never read them things!!

I send all you BFP many   and those with BFN i send you    xx


----------



## Angela 3012

Well Its OTD today and Hospital just phoned with the results and it's   Were still in shock although we've had 2 BFP's before my HCG in this 1 is 225...

 To all BFN xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Would love to say I am coping well with two ww but if truth be known, I am now feeling totally   and full of  !!

Have never been as bad at trying to symptom spot as now, and still four long days to go before test day!!

Just keep getting constant fluttery type feelings in tummy, am soooo tired, and much more down than up!

Any words of wisdom or advice would be sooo much appreciated!

 for all the great BFPs,   for the devastating BFNs and   for those still to test and special big   for dragonlady and cat


----------



## JulieHen

Laceytree & Angela!!!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!        
Amazing news!
x


----------



## mazza10

Dragonlady I'm scared to test again as it might be hcg still in my body and I lost it when I started bleeding


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats Laceytree and Angela3012!    

dragonlady    how horrid to be stuck in limbo, hope it works out. Mazza10 hope all is well for you too


----------



## Helen777

all over for us now....at 5 weeks and 3 days- we have lost our little bean/s....Beta dropped to 30 today and now all over..... just got the wait for AF now     Good luck to everyone else  xxx


----------



## pinkcat

I'm so sorry to hear that helen777


----------



## JulieHen

Helen 777 - My heart goes out to you both!  Devastating     xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy




----------



## Kaecy-Lu

So sorry to hear your news Helen, tKe care of yourselves, and enjoy the wine and bath.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Really feel like caving in....... What are the chances of an accurate result on day 11?!!


----------



## HMB

Wow! More good news! Congrats to Laceytree and Angela!! Crossing fingers all be smooth sailing.


----------



## sallylally

Have waited a long time to type this... BFP today!

Love and best wishes to ALL x
Sally


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

congrats to all the BFp,and sending lots of    to the ladies who got BFN,
just back from a 5day break in Ireland,and felt like AF coming since last wed,bought 2 boots own tests whilst at the airport,but didn't use them as dreading doing it,OTD is wed 27th so only 2 days to go,caved in tonight and got BFP,poor hubby in tears,can't quite believe it,going to re-test in the morning,but defo a very strong line there.....

love nik23 xxx


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Nik, 
just read your post and sending you love and best wishes. I'm due to test Fri and its driving me crazy. 

I dare'nt test early as I had an ovatrelle injection 2 days before treatment and dont want to get a false positive and give me false hope! But really hope I get the same news as you!!!   Is it your first BFP. I cant imagine how it feels, not suprised you and your DH are so overwhelmed and emotional!!!

Love and 

Lou x x x


----------



## nik23

hi loopylou,

its our 2nd bfp,1st was around 10yrs ago,but lost the baby,and this time after using my own eggs twice before on ivf cycles,i have had donor eggs,as didn't respond well to the drugs and my egg quality wasn't very good,i defo didn't think it had worked,as had cramps since last wed and no implantation bleed... just done another and it is positive again woohoo    

don't give up ladies on your dreams,this was going to be our last go,as emotionally and financially we couldn't go on,my dh is over the moon,and wants to already start thinking of names lol,we had 2 embryos put back,so not sure if one or two are snuggled in,my dh mum said does it show up two lines to let you know your having two lo    l,i just started laughing.


take care love nik 23 xxxx


----------



## loopylou174

Nik, 

your mother in law is hilarious if only it was that easy eh?!   

So sorry To hear of your loss 10 years ago. This baby (or babies) will not replace what you've lost but will 

be a bundle of joy to enrich your lives!!!  

Roll on Fri            

Love and luck   to you and all the other ladies on the 2ww or undergoing Tx at the mo! 

Lou x x x


----------



## marthah

nik  - congratulations! its nice to have something to celebrate after such a long wait for good news    i hope you have continued success    MIL's are funny aren't they    with regards to the 1 or 2 debate, i'm using the non-scientific way of CB Digital tests   ... i did one on my OTD which said 1-2 wks, and next week i'm going to do one and see if it says 3-4wks or higher... higher and i'm assuming there are two on board. of course, there's nothing to say this is going to work or be accurate but in my head it all makes senses     


Laceytree, Angela and Sallylally -      and Nik    ... have a banana dance!!    Woo hooooooooo!


----------



## nik23

hey loopylou174,

good luck for friday,fingers and toes crossed for you hun,its such an emotional time,you want the 2 week wait over,but in the same breath,dreading testing......

good luck all you ladies out there,hold on in there xxx

love nik23 xxxxx


----------



## JulieHen

Nik .. HUGE congratulations!  How much did you deserve that BFP!!!!!  Crikey!    

Loopylou .... I've got everything crossed for you for Friday!  

I test Thursday but have gone from excited to terrified!  Part of me wants to wait longer as that way there's always hope isn't there .... whereas if I test and get a BFN then Pandora's box just goes up in smoke  

I've had a tummy ache for 3 days now (not AF type, just bog standard tummy ache) which is weird, and today I'm getting slight, short pains/pinches in, what I can only describe as feeling like my right ovary ...... so am sitting at work in contained panic!  

All the luck in the world to those testing today!!!      
Julie x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Big congrats to Karen, Laceytree, Sallylally Angela and Nik, I bet you can't stop smiling    

Loopylu, I am also testing on Friday and I think its been the absolute longest two weeks of my life!!! fingers crossed we both get at long awaited for BFP! How have you been coping in 2WW?

Juliehen I know now you feel about being both desperate to test and too scared to test all rolled into one! Hope your tummy gets better

Sending fairy dust and plenty of patience to all! xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

PS, sorry for rubbish typing and message full of mistakes, I think my brain is losing any power of rational thought!


----------



## loopylou174

Hey girls thanks for all the messages of support

Kaecy-Lu - everything crossed for you too lovely.    FF is getting me through the 2WW. Would have been in a straight jacket without it!!  My hubby has been my rock too.

JulieHen- all the best forThursday too.  

Bought my tests yesterday to try and bring Fri closer  it was worth a try. Been trying not to build my hopes up cos have lost count of the BFN I've had! Think I need shares in CLearblue!!!!

     to all.

Lou x x x


----------



## Songbird80

Congratulations on all the BFPS!!  So amazing!    

I've starting losing the plot this week - I need help!!  I had a single 5AA blast transfer on 17th July.  I had calculated that my OTD would be 26th July but then for some ridiculous reason DH and I couldnt resist testing so we tested yesterday 25th July which we thought was 1 day early.  BFN.  We spent the whole morning in bed weeping (him weeping, me sobbing more like).  I then started thinking about how many days it had been since transfer and realised it had only been 8 days, so decided to phone the Lister to double check OTD and the nurse said I had tested too early and that it should be 10 days post transfer which is infact the 27th July - tomorrow!!!  So instead of testing 1 day early, we tested 2 days early. What a wally I am.  Having now seen that horrible BFN on Monday, and having no symptoms at all i've now convinced myself that it's all over.

Can anyone share any positive stories of a BFN 8dp5dt and then a BFP 10dp5dt?!!  I so wish we hadn't tested early but I was googling so much and kept seeing stories of early BFPS (I think mostly on the US sites) and just couldnt help it... moral of the story - will NEVER test early again!

I know i'm probably clutching at straws... I just dont know where to place myself at the moment!!

xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Songbird, hang in there!! Nothing ever surprise me with IVF! Despite telling myself that this time I wouldn't I have again turned into the google queen searching desperately for other peoples stories that would confirm I am PG!! Slowly going insane I feel! Anyway one things for sure, anything is possible. I have even read stories of women with BFNs on OTD that still turned out to be PG. Try and go easy on yourself and stay positive. Sending you lots of luck x

Loopylu, I know how you feel, I have a cupboard full of HPTs and I have done soo many with a BFN result there is a part of me that feels I will never again see a BFP! FF is so reassuring to know we are not alone on this tough tough journey!


----------



## Songbird80

Ah thanks Kaecy! The google thing is bonkers... Even as I start typing I know I shouldn't but I just can't help myself! Nothing I find makes the blindest bit of difference, I guess it's just a means of distraction from this dreaded wait!! I busied myself senseless last week meeting friends etc so felt completely fine but left this week lighter which was a mistake! Me with no plans = me goes completely insane!!

Ah well... Hope you're keeping ok! Everything crossed for you for Friday! X


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Thanks Songbird!  I guess the one thing  about going on  a crazed google hunt for info and posittive stories is that it does make you realise that A) you are not alone B) your near inssanity is being experienced  by so many other people and C) there really is no typical symptoms for BFPS, it really seems anything goes!!


I changed my job, as I work part time (spend the rest of the time looking after my lovely 4  year old daughter) this one is less hours which gives me plenty more tiime to think and think and think!!  Have really tried to not do much and relax as much as possible, but do feel that the previous 2WWs were easier becausee I was busier!!  Doesn't help that I had a text from another mmother from nursery who said my little girl had told her Daddy was picking her up today becuse Mummy is at home sick because she is  going to have a baby come out of her tummy!!  God only knows  where she got that from - other than I told her I had a sore tummy  in an attempt to stop  her jumping on me!!

Anyway, off out to the park now - keep mind if not body active!!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

OOps I meant to say keep body if not mind active!


----------



## Raquel1

Hi all, have been reading this tread for the past few days, I'm 6dp 5d SET transfer.  My OTD is 31st July and I'm officially struggling!! Felt quite positive the first couple of days but today has been a nightmare. I feel like I have v bad PMT and have been bursting into tears all day. (I do ordinarily suffer from PMT), I've had AF type cramps on & off since EC.  I know that these could mean anything and trying not to read into the physical symptoms too much but feeling emotionally drained!  Anyone else feeling similar? This is definitely the hardest part of the tx. 

Just wanted to say huge congratulations to all the BFP and hugs to the BFN, look after yourselves x x


----------



## SWEET73

Songbird,

I tested early day 8 BFN then day 10 BFP!!    


FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## mazza10

Well looks like my BFP might be a BFN after all.  

I have had bleeding since Friday, although tested + on my OTD (24th).  But passed a couple of clots on the same day.

Clinic said to re-test in a weeks time but i'm not holding out much hope.

Just for those few days, I was pregnant.  Me and DH were so happy, but the good thing at least I got pregnant in 4 years of TTC.  

FF has been a god send to me, thanks ladies and wishing you all BFP's

Dragonlady how are you doing?  As i know you had the same symptoms as me but thankfully mine didnt warrant a trip to A&E xxxxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Mazza so sorry to hear your news xx 

Congrat to all those who got a BFP.  My OTD is tomorrow but i did a sneaky test today and got a BFN so hold much hope for tomorrow.  Feeling very down and sorry for myself now xx

Talk soon xx


----------



## JulieHen

Mazza & Jennywren - I'm so sorry!  Don't give up hope just yet, stranger things have happened!  Thinking of you   

Julie xx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Jennyewren,

I am sorry.  My OTD is Friday and i did a test today but it was a BFN    I am so gutted.  I thought i would get at least a faint line?  I am now convinced it hasn't worked.  I too am down today.  Feeling really rubbish.

xx


----------



## mazza10

Tonton don't give up hope! You still 3 days to go xxx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Thanks Mazza10, will try not too but i am just having a bad few days of negativity. xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Tonton, try not to worry, it seems quite common for early testers to get a BFN then a BFP on teat day.
mazza10, fingers crossed things still work out for you, have you tested again?
Sending lots of      and


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Jennyewren so sorry, sending big hugs


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Kaecy-Lu, thank you.  I notice your OTD if friday too.  Will be thinking of you also.

love to you all ladies.

xxxx


----------



## mazza10

Kaecy-lu have not tested again. Will wait until friday as I have to let my clinic know xx


----------



## nik23

hi tonton,

i was very negative last week,defo felt it hadn't worked,i think our hormones play havoc and sends us into turmoil.... even sat gone i was crying as defo thought AF was on its way,then did a test last night and this morning,and both came back BFP,all symptoms same as when AF due,i had no implantation bleed,one thing that was strange was,that usually before i am due on i crave chocolate,and haven't craved any and it i hadn't of tested 2 days early yesterday,i would defo f known today as morning sickness kicked in today,so stay positive hun

  

love nik23 xxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Sweet73 - thank you so much for posting! I know it may still be a bfn tomorrow but just a bit of hope to get me through today so thank you!!

Raquel - you're not alone hun... I found the first week ok but the last few days have been torturous! We want it so badly it's impossible not to become effected by it all. My advice would be to stay as busy as possible... Any time I have not busy I start frenetically googling and winding myself up! And whatever you do... Don't test early!!

Ton ton - try not to give up yet... You're still in with a fighting chance Hun. I did the same thing by testing early and my clinic told me point blank that it was too early and to wait until otd. I wish wish wish I had just waited as all it's done is cause me distress!

Jennyewren - good luck for tomorrow! We're in the same boat... So scary!

Mazza - sending you lots of  

Songbird xx


----------



## mrs.t

Girls

Hospital phoned to postpone my appointment due to staff shortages... Thankfully I still had an appointment at docs for HCG Beta for tomorrow at 11am that I hadnt cancelled.

So was so frustated I caved... Bought 2 pack of Clear Blue Digitial at lunchtime and done one this evening.

Cant believe it... ..... It read positive 2-3 weeks, am I dreaming knocked up at 42. But on the same note scared to tell people as very early days, wont feel real until my scan.

     To everyone yet to test and   to those who didnt have success on this occasion x


----------



## Nmh

Congrats mrs T, brill news. 

Ive same feeling, everything's a waiting game. Guest the 2 week wait and then the scan so it seems real. 

Enjoying the feeling though.

Take care

Natalie x


----------



## dragonlady1380

oh what a day first the patient transport was an hour late and then i had the bloods done and the nurse looked at the test i done and confirmed it is deffo a positive. then the patient transport took 2 hours to get me home grrrrrr. i got the phone call telling me that my hcg level is up to 43 now so i have to go back on thursday to find out whats going on with more blood tests. it cud be that i lost the baby and this is the hcg level going back down or something else the nurse wudnt commit to an answer. so on with another wait and not knowing.  

the bleeding has almost stopped and now a tiny bit of brown spotting when i wipe sorry tmi. and now the nausea is coming back im so confused


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats Karen.M.24, sallylally, nik23 and mrs.t!        Welcome Raquel1!


----------



## mazza10

Dragonlady don't give up hope just yet. I'm in the same situation as you. Have to do another test on friday. Bleeding has stopped and I feel fine...extremely down...


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls  

Congratulations Mrs t    

Dragon Lady, Songbird, Mazza, KaceyL, TonTon and Jennewren... and to anyone I've missed  - wishing you all lots of  and      

I'm back on CC chatter thread for cycle number .... 8!    but I will be popping in to see how you are all doing...

Thinking of you all and keeping fingers crossed    

Kxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

i dont know if it is a good thing the very slow rising hcg its so frustrating not knowing. ive got the nausea back and some tugging feelings in tummy again 

it must be my bodies way of torturing me for a bit more fun


----------



## monkey2001

Hello everyone

I'm sending all you ladies lots of luck and love with your journeys...I was just wondering if the ladies who are experiencing bleeding after their BFP's are taking any progesterone support treatments?

My 1st ICSI cycle failed and after EC/ET I wasn't prescribed anything where as this time we are at a different hospital and they prescribed Crinone gel daily from day after EC and fingers crossed things are going well so far.  Sending you positive thoughts...xx


----------



## dreamer86

will there be a list for August as I am due to test on 3rd of August?


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Mazza10, hang on in there Hun, lots of women bleed a lot in early pregnancy and everything is still fine, try and stay positive, and lots of   for Friday.

Dragonlady, hoping your little one/s are hanging on in there too,   for you too.

Congrats MrsT, fab news

Ohh these symptoms.... Is it progesterone..... Is it A BFP?!!!

Slight fluttery, tugging feelings in tummy, on and off feeling sick, tiredness, bloated tummy and boobs, occasional mild cramps, feeling teary, occasional burst of angst...... It's so unfair for us all that the symptoms are the same!!

Thinking of all of you still waiting to test.... 
My heart goes out to all those with BFNs...... 
So, so happy for those of you with BFPs, can't imagine how it must feel  

As test day is getting closer, I am starting to get scared...... Have seen so many BFNs on HPTs, I can't ever imagine ever seeing a BFP?? Did anyone of you with BFPs feel the same?

Sending lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Tonton, came across a post of yours from another thread, was your treatment at BFC? mine was too!! Perhaps we had egg collection on same day.... Maybe in there at same time?! Are you under David Walker or Nick Sharpe?
Hoping you're keeping positive and have forgotten that test x


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Morning ladies,

I am so glad you are all putting your symptoms on here, cos it's a nightmare when you start feeling things but don't know if it's good or bad!!!  I have been feeling nauseous for a couple of days now, but everything I have read has said that it is too early for morning sickness, so I'm glad it's not just me.  I was almost sick this morning, definitely the worst it has been!  For those of you with nausea, drink ginger tea - works wonders!!!!

I also feel like I have a stictch/pulled muscle, but down by my right (and only!) ovary and yesterday I really panicked as I had really bad cramps, so was on blood watch all day - none yet thank god, but no implantation bleed either...........not reading too much into that as there have been several of you saying you didn't have it either!  And the tiredness!!!!!!!  I was asleep before 9 last night!

I don't test til Sunday, and I keep thinking of testing early but think I'm gonna stick it out - couldn't cope if I got a false negative 

I am not enjoying this two week wait..........symptom watching is doing my head in, and I keep telling myself that most women don't even know they are pregnant at this point so the symptoms must be very minute  

Anyway, good luck to all of you testing over the next few days!

Yorkshire Two xxx


----------



## dreamer86

yorkshire two hope it goes well and you get a BFP


----------



## Songbird80

Bfn :-( xx


----------



## marthah

songbird -     so sorry hun x

yorkshire two - let's keep positive and that your cramping in the right was good things happening    in which case if that was implantation twinges there would not be enough HCG produced just yet to register on a HPT so better to wait till nearer the OTD.    I'm not    but i do know what an early negative can do to a person, unnecessarily.


kaecy-lu - i'm one of those people who had never seen a BFP on a pee stick before, even when preggers with DS    my hormones were messed up big style. so this time i was completely shocked to see that elusive second line. 
since getting my BFP i've done tests every other day, not because i think things are going wrong, just to see that second line


----------



## nik23

hi Yorkshire Two,

i didn't have implantation bleeding,did the clinics test 10mins ago and i am defo pregnant   , i definately had tiredness,i'm generally tired all the time,but still get up early,but the past week i have wanted to stay in bed past 10.30am,sometimes getting up at 12   ,
on 7dpt a 3day transfer,whilst waiting to get through passport control at the airport,i got 2 sharp stitches,that made me double over,but then that was it,and had nausea later on in the afternoons,i did a test 2 days before OTD,and if it was going to come back negative i wasn't going to tell hubby,as didn't want to upset him,i really thought it would,as had mild cramps for  6days,and there the sort i get before AF is due,so stay positive hun    

love nik23 xxx


----------



## marthah

well done nik


----------



## nik23

thanks marthah,congrats to you also


----------



## JulieHen

Songbird - So desperately sorry .... Heartfelt hugs      

Nik - Brilliant      

I test tomorrow & have hit the biggest wall of negativity ... Have been so excited up until yesterday, now the date's imminent I'm terrified!  Deliberately haven't bought a HPT yet as don't want to tempt fate, we'll go and get one this evening all ready for the morning.  Barely slept at all last night, expecting much of the same tonight.      

Right, enough wallowing ..... Positivity from here on in!!!

Thoughts, luck & intense positive prayers for my fellow testers tomorrow (Lovelychops & becki plus anyone else I may have forgotten or not know about) 
Julie xx


----------



## nik23

good luck for tomorrow JulieHen    sending you lots of baby dust,its weird isn't it,you want the 2 week wait to pass so you know,but when it comes right down to it and the OTD gets closer your to scared to test,crazy lol xxx

nik23 xxx


----------



## Raquel1

Songbird I'm so sorry, sending you big hugs. 

Nik huge congratulations.

Yorkshire I test on Sunday too. Try & hold out till OTD, I know it's easier said than done but save causing unnecessary stress, its bad enough as it is!! Had a really bad day yesterday, kept bursting into tears for no apparent reason. Woke up this morning & had small amount of pink discharge, I always get this a few days before AF arrives and am thinking it's too late for implantation bleed? (7dp5dt) also have AF cramps so was sobbing this morning convinced AF is about to arrive. Poor DP didn't know what to do. Its such a nightmare!!

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world x x


----------



## nik23

thanks Raquel1,good luck for testing     i tested monday gone,but on the saturday i was crying convinced it hadn't worked,as felf AF was coming for days,like your hubby,mine didn't know what to say to make me feel better,but it could just be your hormones playing with your emotions hun

love nik23 xxx


----------



## jayloutee

Hi to everyone - sorry have not been on much recently. Positivity has been at an all-time low and didn't want to bring everyone else down with my bad karma! OTD is tomorrow for me but I am 100% sure its a BFN; I did a cheapie internet test this morning and it was negative so not really expecting the 'proper' First Response test to be any different tomorrow. Feel numb and a bit exhausted by the whole thing to be honest.
Good luck to JulieHen and the other OTD's tomorrow.

HUGE congratulations to all the BFP's and even bigger hugs and squeezes for all the BFN's and love and luck to everyone xx


----------



## JulieHen

Lovelychops!  So good to see you on here!  We're here to try to get you through the negativity so please don't bottle it up & suffer alone!  I've hardly been a ray of sunshine myself!

"What a difference a day makes" ... I was told by my clinic in no uncertain terms not to test even so much as 1 day early as it wouldn't be 100% accurate ... So keep calm (FAR from easy I know) rest today & test again tomorrow.  There are other girls on here who have gone from BFN to BFP!  Even if you've given up on yourself I'M still pulling for you!!
     being sent your way.

Nik - it's ironic isn't it!!! Lol we're strange creatures aren't we! xx

Julie xx


----------



## jayloutee

Aww, thanks JulieHen  
There is a teeny tiny part of me that is clinging onto the hope that I will be one of theose women who only test positive on their exact OTD and not a moment before! But I'm afraid that I have been through this three times now so am much more pragmatic and realistic than that  
But I am LOVING your positivity and very grateful for lovely ladies like you on this amazing site xx


----------



## toria77

hi lovely, i'm one of those women! I tested 2 days early and got a bfn but on otd i got a positive, well 4 actually as i couldn't believe it! Don't give up hope, they call it otd for a reason. x


----------



## jayloutee

Oh toria77 - what wonderful news for you! Thank you for the welcome reminder that I shouldn't really give up hope, its just the kick up the backside that I need this morning. Need to stop dwelling on the negative and just focus on the postive.
All you ladies are so wonderful and supportive.......I feel rather overwhelmed and tearful today xx


----------



## yum mum

hi all how is everyone doin? well its nearly a week since we got our positive !!  and ive done another 5 tests since lolx todays test was very very strong and yet it was a mid morning test, my mum is positive it may be twins as so strong , any one heard of this? any truth in it?. i have to do another test on friday and get another positive and then my fertility nurse will be booking our 1st scanx simply eating well and feeling really happy right now. xxx good luck to everybody testing xx hope all your dreams come true xx


----------



## nisapremier

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing fine. 
Am so sorry that i have not been so frequent these days.
Congratulations, to all the ladies that tested positive recently.
Big hugs to those BFN's
AFM, i really want to thank God for his miracle upon me. For those who dont know me. Am 26,dh 34. I have both blocked tubes according to HSG. Dh has very low sperm count with poor everything. We are married since may last year but have been together for 2 years now.
I had 2 ivf/icsi in the past, nov 2010 and feb 11 which all ended up in BFN's.
This is my 3rd ivf/icsi. I had 8 eggs, 4 were mature and injected and fertilized and were taken to blast. Since 2 of my failed ivf was day 2 transfer, my Dr. Advised me to go for blast. It was a risk to take 4 eggs to blast. 2 were grade B and 2 were grade C on day 2. 2 were arrested on day 3 and 2 made it to day 5. One of them was a morula(a day 4 egg) which is a grade C and the other was a late morula(grade B). Which means that one(grade b) was doing well but the other one(grade c) was behind. Both were transfered but the whole hope was on one according to Dr but the other was there to assist.
After my transfer i never had any serious signs. I had a brown mucous a day after my 5 day transfer and later headache, pains on right side, cold, dizziness, few twinges here and there. They all disappereared after 5 days post embryo transfer
My OTD was on 6th of july when i tested positive with urine. My hospital dont do beta hcg.
I HAD MY SCAN TODAY AND GUESS WHAT? TWO(2) OF  MY TRANSFERED EMBRYO'S STAYED. UNBELIEVABLE. TWO SACS, TWO HEART BEATS. i have been crying. Tears of joy. I will have a minor procedure in 3 wks time to clip the mouth of my uterus.
Right now i feel nauseous, horrible mouth and vomitting sometimes.
I pray that every1 of us will receive their own miracle. Amen
Baby dust to u all...


----------



## JulieHen

Nisapremier - AMAZING news!  Tears of joy indeed!!!       xx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Thanks for all the responses and for the positive thoughts.  I am definitely a 'glass is half full...' kind of person, so I am trying not to think negative thoughts about it, but I also don't want to assume I'm pregnant and then have the disappointment if it is BFN!  God, I never thought this would mess with my mind so much lol!!!!

Congrats to all of you who have had BFP's today, and positive thoughts going out to all of you that are testing soon.  Words fail me for you BFN's so I am sending you a mental hug instead  

I can't believe the pace of this forum - I go to work for a few hours and then spend 15 minutes when I get home catching up on what's been happening lol!!!!  I can't keep up!!!!!

Anyway, me and my (hopefully still hanging in there) little embryo need some food!

Yorkshire Two xxxx


----------



## jayloutee

Wow! Amazing story nisapremier, so thrilled for you x


----------



## becki100

Hello Ladies,

Well I can't believe my OTD will be finally here in the morning, approx 17 hrs. I am back to work tonight (night shift) so it's gonna be a long one, then from work it will be straight to the Hospital.

I would like to wish my fellow testers JulieHen and LovelyChops every success for in the morning.   and everyone else who is still to test, I'm hoping and praying that we get our BFP's. LovelyChops, it ain't over till the fat lady sings!!

Congrats to all who have received BFP's and huge hugs, comfort and prayers to those who received BFN's  

Nisapremier Yours is truly a wonderful story and many congratulations.

Lots of love to all 

Becki xx


----------



## JulieHen

Just got a massive wave of excitement!  12.5hrs to go!  Come on Becki & Lovelychops ... We CAN do this!!!       (one each   )

Lots of love xx


----------



## Peanuts76

Fantastic Inspirational story nisa..
Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs for the BFNs.. keep strong:..

AFM.. we have nearly one wk done since our BFP... I was supposed to be back at work last monday but GP signed me off and told me to take it easy. That was a bit of a shock but getting quite used to it now. Lol. Wedding this sat.. bit bloated so having trouble getting clothes to fit. Symptoms have settled although I had awful trapped wind at start of wk. Gaviscon has knocked that on head.. more bloods tomorrow to see if hcg has increased. Still not allowing ourselves to plan to far ahead as I know it is early days..

Thinking of you all..


----------



## Peanuts76

also meant to say good luck to all the waiters.. don't read too much into symptoms or lack of symptoms although that is easier said than done..


----------



## loopylou174

Great news about all the BFP 

Sorry to hear of BFN  

I'm testing in 36 hours - not that I'm counting but...!!!! Desperate to test sooner but will hold out til Fri!!    

Wishing everybody luck who's testing soon !!!! 

Sending all the July testers love   amd  

Lou x x x


----------



## Raquel1

Lovely story nisapremier, no wonder you had tears of joy, wishing you all the best for your pregnancy.

Wishing all you lovely ladies who are testing tomorrow all the luck in the world, praying for you. 

Lovely chops, had a read of your diary today, you really have been through the mill, you are very inspirational as are many of the ladies on hear. Praying it's your time. 

Still getting slight brown spotting, lighter than earlier but again get this when AF is due. I was do upset this morning that DP called the clinic from work. One of the nurses called me back and reassured me, she said she had scanned a lady yesterday who hadn't bothered doing a HPT as AF arrived & she was infact pg. Thought that was really lovely 
Praying AF doesn't arrive!! 
Love & luck to all x x


----------



## Sashaj

Hello girls,

I hope you don't mind me interupting your chat. I have started a chat elswere but it did not go very far.  I am due to test on Saturday and I am absolutely loosing my mind. I have been having some symptoms first week from my medication (e.g. sore boobs) but it is all gone and I have no symptoms. Well there is something - I eat like a horse and cannot I eat some things, which is really weird (but I put this all down to meds).

I had a really bad day today. I was at work and haven't done anything at all other than thinking about my pregnancy. I have convinced myself that I will be BFN. My other half wants to test with me on Saturday morning, which is even worse!! I was going to cheat and do a test tomorrow but I can't do it to him as he is really excited.

Please help me to survive the next two days....... 

I need your help. This is my first IVF. I have never imagined how hard this will be. I admire you all who have been through this more than once but I think this is my first and last!!!


----------



## JulieHen

Sashaj - this is my 1st ICSI so totally know  you're going through.  Just please please don't be tempted to test early, we're given an OTD for a reason & it's just not worth the anguish of messing with your head for the sake of a couple of days!  Be strong hun you can do it!!  

I've been symptom watching like a crazy woman, but just read through this thread & you'll see that there's no sure way of knowing, this site has been a Godsend!

I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for Saturday  

Big hugs
Julie xx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Sashaj,

PMA is the key!     I know how you feel though, I test on Sunday and am dreading it!  Read some of the earlier posts on here, there have been loads of stories of women having no symptoms but still getting a BFP!  Bear in mind, you are at a much earlier stage than most women when they find out they are pregnant, and also bear in mind that everyone is different.  Just because one women has loads of symptoms and you don't doesn't mean anything!

Please don't despair, just concentrate on visualising your embryo, snuggled in, waiting to grow - concentrate on you and no-body else   And trust me, when you do start having any kind of symptoms, you either blame it on the gel or think it's going to be all over, I don't think there is one person on here that has allowed themselves to think 'Do you know what, I think it might have worked!' during the 2ww.

Keep strong, and come and chat on here whenever you need to xxxxx


----------



## Joey74

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted very often on here, but I've been reading all the posts. You have all helped me through my 2ww. My OTD was today and I'm over the moon to say I got my BFP! It's still obviously very early days and I'm still nervous. I didn't have any symptoms apart from some very slight twinges so was convinced it hadn't worked. I managed to hold out till OTD and would encourage those still to test to do the same-I couldn't put myself through getting a negative then fretting over whether it was too early to test.
Congratulations to those lucky BFP's and I'm genuinely gutted for those who got BFN. The very best of luck for those ladies still to test.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you all for your comments. Congrants Joey 74. I am so happy for you.

I am going mad today. I am trying to convince my husband to test tomorrow but he won't have it. Anyway, after hearing from you ladies, I won't do it and wait till my test day - Saturday. 

This is an absolute hell.....


----------



## mazza10

Hi sasha. You need to think positive. I was exactly like you! I tested 2 days early an I got a bfp! Unfortunately it didn't want to stay but I'm hopeful the next cycle will work. This was my 1st cycle aswell. Good luck for otd xxx


----------



## Raquel1

Hi sashaj, I know exactly how you feel, as do we all I suspect! I test on Sunday and convinced AF is going to arrive any second. Just read my last couple of posts DP even got the clinic to call me today I was in such a state today!! This thread has been a life line just knowing your not alone. 

Massive congrats to Joey & best of luck to everyone testing!! Xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Rachel,

my clinic told me that it is unlikely for AF to come when I am taking the drugs. I am sorry to hear that it was a difficult day for you today. I was also very bad. This thread has been a life line for me too. 

What worries me the most is that I have no feelings, not a twinge, nothing.....I expected to feel some sensations down there but nothing!!!!!! Has anybody been the same and got BFP??

Mazza, thanks for your support and I am sorry to hear your news. I admire your positive thinking. I wish I could be like that. 


God help us all.   

Raquel, please stay in touch as we are both testing this weekend. I think I will need you tomorrow. I am at work all day but I will be back here pm.  

Love 
Sasha

xxx


----------



## nisapremier

BE PART OF MY MIRACLE AS YOU RECEIVE YOURS  Hello ladies, hope everyone is fine. Am really so sorry that i have not been so frequent here these days. I really wish to stay with all of u cos i know this journey is not easy.
Congratulations to all recent positives.
Big hugs to all who got BFN's. God is your strength.
Welcome to all newbies.
Afm, i am fine. For those who don't know me, this is my 3rd ivf/icsi. I had one in Nov 2010 and one in Feb 2011 and they all failed me. I have tubal issues and my DH has sperm issues.
This 3rd ivf/icsi happened to be God's miracle upon my family. My previous failed cycles were 2 day transfers so my Dr advised me to go for blast this 3rd time. I had 8 eggs and 4 were mature and injected. They all fertilised and was taken to blast(5 day transfer). Me and Dr decided to take the risk of taking 4 eggs to blast. He said it was better i had no transfer rather than false hope. On day 2, i had 2 B grade and 2 C grade. 2 of them were arrested on day 3 and the other two made it to day 5. Among the two that made it, one was slow on day 5. It was still a morula(day 4 embryo) on day 5 which was graded C and the other was doing well, it was a late morula about to be an early blast so was a grade B. My doctor told me that both of them will be transferred but all hope is on one of them, the late morula. He said the other one will just be there as an assistance.
Ladies, i felt nothing serious during my 2ww. Just had a brown mucous come out with my pessary when i wiped with tissue a day after transfer. Had few twinges here and there including in my legs, headache, very mild cramps, abdominal pain as a result of the transfer cos it was a difficult transfer, headache, hot and high temp, dizziness, pain on the right side which made me scared of ectopic. These symptoms were mild and the funny thing is that they all disappeared like 4 days after transfer. I lost hope cos i felt they embryo's had died off. DH asked me not to loose hope cos its still very early. I cheated with a cheap HPT 10 days post transfer and there was a faint +ve, DH was the one who saw this and showed me. All my mind was negative. What do u expect after 2 negatives. Me and my DH got crazy from that day that we kept on buying different brands of hpt's and kept testing everyday and we kept on getting a darker +ve. 
My OTD was on 6th july and i tested +ve officially with urine in the hospital. My hospital don't do Beta hcg's. 
I have been on suspense until yesterday 27th july which was 3 wks after OTD. My Scan Day.
ITS TWINS, TWO SACS AND TWO HEART BEATS. THEY BOTH STAYED. EVEN THE ONE THAT WAS NOT DOING SO WELL ON DAY 5. IT'S A MIRACLE. AM 7WKS AND 4 DAYS GONE. I NEVER KNEW I WAS CARRYING TWINS.
I started crying from the scan room and i cried all day cos its UNBELIEVABLE. The entire hospital was so happy with me cos my face has become so popular there.
I am a catholic and i believe this is nothing but a miracle. I always went to church everytime crying and praying to God and God has finally remembered me.
We have no insurance. We paid all the money 3 times. Its expensive but we never lost hope. My DH was ready to use his last money to have a baby.
I pray that this babies will remain with us. And i know that God who has started this marvelous work will complete it. 
I will have a cervical cerclage in 3 weeks time. To sew the mouth of my uterus to avoid premature labor and miscarriage. Its expensive but its worth it.
Even as i pray for everyone of us, i also want u ladies to also remember me in your prayers too.
Now i have horrible mouth, naseous and vomitting. My diarrhoea has stopped. No tender or painful breasts still but a little bit swollen.
I may be somehow young and my marriage may not be so many years but this little while of wanting a baby made me realise what women who have stayed longer go through. Having issues which doctors make u feel u can't have a baby on your own is not helping issues. Remember, where medicine stops, God begins so they are not God.        I aborted 3 pregnancies in the past years before marriage and this remains one mistake i regret most now.
I wish u all the best and +ve's too.
Baby dust to u all...


----------



## JulieHen

BFN for me ... We're too lost and hollow for words.

Good luck Becki & Lovelychops xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Nisapremier,

thank you so much for your moving story.  I just woke up and I am supposed to get ready for work but as you can see, I am here again. I am crying as I am reading you story. It seems that after all those attempts, you have two babies to look forward too. I wish you all the best and I hope that everything will be fine throughout your pregnancy.  

As for me, my test day is on Saturday. Your story has  given me hope that things can happen although you might not feel any symptoms. Especially when I hear that you were carrying twins and still did not feel anything. 

Thanks you for your kind words. I am sure I will be back tonight. 

Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## loopylou174

Aw JulieHen so sorry to hear that sending you big     Will be thinking of you today!!!!

I test in the morning and am filled with part dread part excitement.  Trying not to build my hopes up cos I don't want to have another meltdown tomorrow if its a BFN 

Thinking of all the girls testing in July sending    

Love and luck  

Lou x x x


----------



## nik23

JulieHen,so sorry hun    

god lick Loopylou for testing today,sending you lots of   

love nik23 xxxx


----------



## nisapremier

Hi SashaJ, thanks so much. Its indeed the story of my journey. Please, never loose hope and faith in your babies to be. Its never over until its over. Having no symptoms means nothing +ve or -ve. 
I will keep u in my prayers. Fingers crossed until saturday. I wish u your heart desires and God will see u through.
Jenhens, am sorry. Big hugs to u.
For all the ladies testing today, all the best. 
Hello everyone and Good morning.
Baby dust to u all...


----------



## jayloutee

Morning ladies - BFN also for me today.
JulieHen, I'm so sorry my love - my heart goes out to you. You've been a wonderful support to me the last couple of days and I hope you find the strength to pick yourself up and carry on with your journey. I do still believe that we can acheive our dreams if we don't give up. Much love to you x
Hello and hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## toria77

aww lovely i'm so sorry.


----------



## mazza10

So sorry for all the BFN's...  

Congratulations on the BFP's 

Please don't give up hope.  You were all meant to be mummies xxx

Don't think I'll be posting anymore now as my journey for my 1st cycle has ended.  

Eager to start my 2nd asap.

Good luck to each and everyone of you.  Hopefully will see some of you on another 2WW thread.

Mazza10 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Raquel1

So so sorry julienne,  lovelychops &, mazza10 look after yourselves, thinking of you xx 

Good luck loopylou for tomorrow xx


----------



## cassie d

My heart really goes out to you Juliehen, mazza and lovelychops   I had my BFN last friday and dont know if we can financially or emotionally go through this all again


----------



## toria77

aww mazza, so sorry


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Sashaj!  

Congrats Joey74   

So sorry Songbird80, JulieHen, Mazza10 and lovelychops


----------



## becki100

BFN for me also, I'm so sad. Big hugs to Juliehen, lovelychops and all the other BFN's.   I hope some day soon we become the wonderful mothers we deserve to be. All the best for the future. xxxx


----------



## JulieHen

Becki & Lovelychops - such beautiful words!  Mazza, I'm so sorry!

I had such high hopes for us all.

Thinking of you all today & sending love & hugs.

DP & I are utterly destroyed today but not defeated!  Once we've recovered from this we'll definitely go on & try again, so whilst I'm signing off from this thread today, I really hope to cross paths with the 3 of you again.

Thank you lovely girls for all your much needed support, wishing you every success for the futures we all so richly deserve & very best of luck to all the remaining July testers.  Stay positive to the end!
Julie xxx


----------



## Raquel1

Becki100, so sorry. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your future tx. My heart truly goes out to you all. This is such an emotional journey, some longer than others but we will all get there in the end. Stay strong xx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Mazz10 - i am so sorry, you were so positive towards me earlier in the week...lots of    sending to you.

Sashaj - i know how you are feeling.  This is my first ICSI cycle, my OTD is tomorrow and i stupidly did a test on Tuesday and it was a BFN.  I was so upset and am now convinced that i will get the same tomorrow.  I have had the odd twinge 'down below' but the nurses said that is normal apparently.  Everytime i go to the loo i keep imagining that i will see AF but nothing yet.  The 2ww is the worse thing i have ever experienced so far.  My DH is trying to be positive but i know deep down that he is worried too - he also wants this so much.

Good luck to all the other OTD's for tomorrow, will be thinking of you all at the same time.

So sorry to all of the BFN's on here, sending you lots of   thoughts.

   to all of those who are waiting.

xxxxx


----------



## loopylou174

HI TonTon, 

I'm also testing tomorrow       so will be thinking of you in the morning and all the others who are due to test tomorrow! I dont know how I've managed it but I havent tested yet I keep thinking I'm going to come on AF any second and won't even make the test tomorrow - but we'll see?    

Sending out love and huge   to all those BFN today!!! And   you will soon get your BFP!!!

FF has been my lifeline over the past 2 weeks!!! 

Will let you know how it goes in the morning  

Lou x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi ladies,

I am due to test on Saturday but we decided to test tomorrow morning as I am convinced that I should get the right result. I had my ET Saturday Morning (two weeks ago) so  I don't think it will make much difference to test tomorrow.

I am still extremely anxious to test so I might still change my mind and leave till Saturday. I wanted to test so much but as I am coming closer to my test day, I am beginning to freak out. I really enjoy this fantasy that I could be pregnant and I don't want it to end. 

This forum has been so helpful and it is so nice to see other people testing on the same day as me because we all know how it feels  . It has been an absolute hell for me. These two weeks have been the most difficult thing I have ever done. 

Mazz10, we also did ICSI. Please, try not to worry about your test on Tuesday. I have seen so many responses saying that they tested few days earlier and they got BFN and then it was BFP on the test day. The levels go up so quickly each day that the result could practically change every day. I am thinking of you.   

Ton Ton, I am thinking of you too.   

I am thinking of all of you testing this weekend and very sorry for all those BFN's. It is so unfair. 

All of your comments have been inspirational. 

Sasha
xx


----------



## Sashaj

Sorry girls, I mixed up all the names. I am such a mess. I was meant to say 

Ton Ton - we also did ICSI. Please, try not to worry about your test on Tuesday. I have seen so many responses saying that they tested few days earlier and they got BFN and then it was BFP on the test day. The levels go up so quickly each day that the result could practically change every day. I am thinking of you.  

and Maz sorry to hear bad news. It is sooooo cruel.   

Also Lou- good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Raquel1

Hi sashaj, do what you feel best. I was contemplating testing a day early on Saturday but we have my step-children this weekend and not sure I could hold it together if it was to be bad news & it wouldn't be fair on them.  I know what you mean "ignorance is bliss" and on the odd occasion I'm positive it's a lovely fantasty!

Good luck for all you testing tomorrow, fingers & toes crossed. 

Tonton, tuesday, way to early to test! Try & forget it & loads of luck for tomorrow. 

Again, so sorry for all the BFN today 
Love to all xx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Thanks Sashaj, and try to hold out until Saturday, you will feel better for it.  I wish i had waited, i felt awful for a few days but i also don't want the fantasy to end.  I can't help thinking babies all the time!  I am struggling to sleep but not long to go now i guess....will just have to wait and see what fate does to us..

xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Ton Ton,

I am exactly the same. I haven't slept properly in the past two weeks. This can't be good for my embies. I am so tired and achy. My hips really hurt and I have tension in my lower abdomen  and part of me what to believe that I have pregnancy symptoms but I know too well that I am just worn out. I also think that I am imagining the tension in my belly. Sometimes I really feel this pulling sensation but I think it is just imagination. 

I am really not sure if I can wait till Saturday. I just don't want to have my weekend ruined. Well, it will be ruined anyway but if I find out tommorrow, it will sink in by Saturday.

Really don't know what to do.

Lots of love
Sasha
xx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Hi Sashaj,

Aw hun, i know what you are saying.  It is the longest 2 weeks in history when you are living it.  But i can only go from my mistakes and i was silly to test on Tuesday - there was me thinking i would get a positive result and i was so gutted when it was negative, i then convinced myself that i saw a faint line which would mean it was positive??!?!  I then went on a major downer.

I feel better today but only because i have prayed and prayed that it will be positive tomorrow but i know that if it's negaitive again that i will be so upset.  I am trying to stay strong and you need to do that same.  

I am with you all the way on this one hunny, but having read some of the other ladies experiences where they were BFN one day and BFP another, it kind of makes me hopeful that it will happen, you just need to hold onto the positives.   

If you can't resist and you feel you want to do it tomorrow than there is nothing stopping you but i would also do one on Saturday morning also just so you know you did do one on your actual OTD date.

Thinking of you   

xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Ton Ton. I am changing my mind all the time. I have to work tomorrow and I now that if I get BFN the day will be over for me and I won't be able to do any work. This makes me think that I should test on Saturday. I think I will wait till Saturday. Please let me know how you get on tommorrow. I will be thinking of you all morning. Good luck


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Will be thinking of you also. Will let you know tomorrow.

 

xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Ton ton and loopylu, it's also test day for me tomorrow!! Will be sending you both baby dust at the time!

So sorry to hear of all the BFNs today.

Ton ton, I wrote a message for you a few pages back, did you go to BFC like me?

Am at the same familiar place as the last two times.  Desperately hated two week wait, and now it's over too scared to test!! So true, blissful ignorance.  I felt on my other three goes, when It came to test day, I would rather not know than find a negative.

Trying to stay positive......


----------



## loopylou174

Kaecy-Lu sending you    and   for you  too. I think I would have tested sooner if it wasnt for support of FF.  

 Lou x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

I know the feeling LoopyLu, I am amazed I got to the night before without testing, and I think that's mainly down to the ladies on here sharing their experiences.

To all those ladies still yet to test, I know how desperately difficult it is, but the way I see it, is that you take a real 50/50 risk by testing early. The  good 50% is that you get a positive, but the bad 50% is that you still have to wait for OTD But with a valid reason for feeling negative, as that's what you got, but can you be sure? Surely that makes the rest of the  two week wait so much harder?

It is a nightmare, and right now I feel very very scared. One things for sure, either way tomorrow will be filled with tears.... I am praying they are long long awaited happy ones

Hope you get some sleep LoopyLu xx


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Hi  Kaecy-Lu,

Sorry, i sometimes lose track on the pages as lots of lovely ladies type on here and you end up losing the convo if you step away from the computer!  

Yes i am being treated at BFC.  I originally saw Dr Walker but when i went in for EC it was Dr Sharp that did the op.  I was in on the 11th - were you

Good luck for tomorrow ladies and best wishes to all the others.

Night night (prob won't sleep!)

xxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi Tonton, I know the feeling, so easy to lose track if you miss a day.

Yes, I have been under David Walker the whole time. One of my previous cycles Nick Sharpe did do the ET, but back to David again this time.

I had my EC on Tues 12th and ET on Fri 16th. Would have been funny to think we may have been in at the same time!!

Very best of luck for tomorrow, let's hope together we can add to the positive stats for the BFC!


----------



## loopylou174

Its a BFN for me   Still got my fingers crossed for TonTon and KaecyLu  . Seding you both    .

Not feeling too bad as I kind of expected it!!!

Good luck to everybody else testing in the next few days 

Lots of love

Lou x x x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi  Loopylou,

I am sorry to hear your news and I know exactly how you feel because it is BFN for me too. 

I am due to test tomorrow but I did not sleep all night so I tested today, day 13 after my ET. I do not expect anything different tomorrow but I will still do the test. However, I am stopping my meds today because I cannot bear what it does to my body and mind.

I feel really bad and I cried all morning but feel better now. We decided to try again.

Lots of luck to all of you testing in the near future.

I really don't want anybody to feel the way I feel right now because it is bloody awful.   

I feel really empty.

Love you all

Sasha

xx


----------



## toria77

aww lou


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Morning ladies,

BFN for me also..   

Devastated.  More than i thought i would be (if that makes sense).  What made it worse is when i rang the clinic and they told me not to bother with the pessarys anymore, not even for 48 hours.

So so empty and upset.

Considering getting blind drunk tonight to forget it all  

xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Ton Ton,

I am so sorry for you and I know exactly how you feel right now. That seems to be such a cold response from your clinic but I imagine mine will advise me to do the same. My clinic doesn't do blood test which slightly worries me because you hear stories about getting BFN urine test and then BFP blood test (but perhaps it is another of my fantasies). 

It seems that you have 4 embies frozen so you can try again hun. I have none in the freezer so it will be another full cycle for me. 

Life is so unfair but I can see many people on this forum going through so many cycles and then get pregnant, which is truly inspiring.

This is my first IVF so I hope to try again when I recover.


Sasha
x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Hi Sashaj,

Thanks, my heart goes out to you too.

I can't stop crying     Just rang my mum, she always makes me feel better in times like these.  My DH has gone to work upset - i told him to stay at home but he wanted to do something to take his mind of it.

I know i am fortunate with the frozen embryos, i might even consider having 2 put in next time!  i can't bear this heartache.

I am sorry you have to go through it all again,  

Rubbish rubbish day. xxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Girls - I'm so sorry about the bfn's.

I got mine on Wednesday and was absolutely distraught. But I just want to offer some words of encouragement as 2 days later the pain is easing and I'm gathering a but more hope again.
For me - I just had to get my next action plan in place so am going back for FET directly after I get my withdrawal bleed next week. I know some clinics prefer you to wait but I don't have natural cycles so there is no need for me.

So my advice is to cry it all out, don't hold back and rest assured that you will feel better in days to come xxx stat strong angels, stay strong xxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Loopylu, Tonton, and Sashaj, I am so so sorry, sending you lots of  

Sashaj, you are right. I am one of those people, fourth time lucky for me, just got my  

After 3.5 years, I lost count of the many heartbreaks, I cannot believe it and I cannot stop crying. We are so happy. I lost my beloved Mum two years ago, I miss her so so much, and I am praying she helps to keep my little embryos safe.  I so wish she could be the first person I called, but hope she is watching me crying happy tears for me too.

This is such a long hard journey, my heart goes out to all of you who didn't get the result you wanted, I know how hard it is.  Please, please keep the faith, and stay strong.  Dreams really do come true

Xxxxx
Sending lots of love to all


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Kaecy-Lu ,

Congratulations.  That is wonderful news.  very happy for you.   

My hobby and passion is horse riding so i plan on going out on my horse tomorrow and going for a bloody good gallop to make myself feel better.  I havent been able to ride for ages because of this treatment so i will be making up for lost time!

You are right, stay positive but sometimes (as i am sure you have felt before) it seems like it will never ever happen.    That's how i feel today but like LoopyLou said, in a few days time i am sure the pain will ease a little.

Doesn't help that is it raining today!  Crap weather.

xxxxxx


----------



## Raquel1

Lou, sashaj & tonton, I'm so sorry............ Sending you much needed hugs. Be strong xx 

Kaecy-lou, huge huge congratulations, well done you!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Sashaj

Tom Tom, I am sorry to hear that you are crying. I am the same and crying even more after reading all of your messages. This is so horrible. My other half also went to work so I am on my own just really sad. Rang the clinic and they told me to continue the bloody meds (which makes me so sick) because my test day is tommorrow and they want me to retest again tomorrow, which I think is absolutely pointless. 

Kaecy-Lu,

congratulations. You must be so happy. It was your time this time and you should enjoy it and have a big celebration.  I was looking at your cycles and it seems that you have one after another. I quite like the idea. I just want to get on with it and I am already thinking about starting again. 

How long do you have to wait between cycles??

I am 36 and I feel that I haven't got much time.

Sasha


----------



## Sashaj

Sorry was meant to say Ton Ton  - not Tom Tom (what am I doing!!!!!) xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Raquel, thanks, yes I am more happy than I have been in a long long time.

Tonton, I really know exactly how you feel.  Its horrible.  Just cry and be down and let all those feelings out, it really does get better, in a few days you will feel more positive and will know what you want to do next.  I have seen , as I said earlier so many failed tests that even this morning, I was soooo scared to do the test.  I truly couldn't imagine ever getting a BFP - If I can do  it you can, stay strong, go for a crazy mad long gallop on your lovely horse, have a stiff gin and a lovely long hot bath. Sending you lots of  

Sashaj, I am so very grateful that it is my time.  You're right, I did three very quick goes last year.  I was so lucky to fall pregnant with my first naturally within a month of us getting home from honeymoon, when I was blissfully unaware that I had grade 4 endometriosis, all my organs were stuck together, and then PCOS.  Since then its been 3.5 years trying for number two.  In that time I was rushed to hospital, had a laparoscopy  then a laparotomy and I lost my Grandfather and Mum to cancer very suddenly.  From May to November last year I had two failed IVFs and I failed FET.  I told my clinic I wanted to move straight onto the next go.  They said I had to have a month off in between and that most women need longer to emotionally and physically get over the BFN.  I said I didn't need more than a month - it was devastating to get the BFN, but I just wanted to get on with it.  Come December after the third BFN, I decided then I needed to take time off.  I wanted to get my head OFF IVF for a short time.  I took 6 months to lose weight (2.5 stone) get fit (started running and zumba!) eat healthily and stop drinking (not that I ever was much of a drinker)  I also changed jobs as my last job was very stressful.  I do not know if any of this made any difference at all - I just knew that I had to do all I possibly could, so that if it still didn't work, I could look back on the whole experience and know that I did all in my power to give it the very best shot.  I  am now 38 - I wouldn't worry about your age, women well into their forties are getting pregnant through IVF - although if you're anything like me, it will be part of the reason you just want to crack on with it.

I know its still such early days.  For today, I just really want to enjoy the feeling, then I am sure by tomorrow my worries will really kick in!

Take lots of care all of you, go easy on yourselves, do what feels right, and spoil yourselves, but above all, keep believing - its a long hard journey - but believe me worth every hurdle.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## loopylou174

Ton Ton  and SashaJ sending you a HUGE   

I'm remarkably calm at the mo but think thats cos I'd built myself up to a neg result. Just had a phone call from my fertility nurse Nicki who told me my 21 day bloods showed that despite egg size uterus size being good I hadnt ovulated so really i wasted my 1st IUI aghhhh!! Just frustrated now!!!   SO they won't do IUI on my next cycle they just want to check my day 21 bloods then maybe start me on clomid for the following cycle if still not ovulating! 

Kaecy-Lu that is FANTASTIC news I am SO happy for you hun.  I'm so pleased one of us got a poisitive today!!!!!!  

I'm trying to look at the positive side of my negative result and think oh well it gives me chance to lose a bit of weight before I fall pregnant and put on weight.  

Big   to all

Love Lou x x x


----------



## Kirsty1

congrats Kaecy lu really pleased for you!!


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Thanks Laides for all your lovely comments, you are all an inspiration.   to you all.

I am now considering changing my job as it is very stressful and i am not enjoying it at all anymore but i am scared as i have been there fore nearly 3 years and i would get good benefits if i stayed.  What do i do now?!?!?  I feel so empty and not sure which way to go?

We have already decided we are going to crack on with the FET but will ask for 2 embies next time - better chance than 1 i think?!?

Going to have a nice hot bath tonight and LOTS of wine which i havent had for sssooooo long - and i do enjoy the odd tipple or two!

Lots of love to all you ladies on here, you are all wonderful and reading your comments makes me realise that i am not alone and that we are all blessed in somes ways and good things to happen to good people in the end, we just need to wait until it is our time.

xxx


----------



## yum mum

hello all. x hows everyone. well done my (2nd)for my fertility nurse test today (but actually no 5 test for me)  and yep still very positive!!! and im actually 5 weeks and 5 days today!!!! yeyey how excited am i x. my scan is going to be booked around the 9th before i go away on a break so very very happy right now. xhope everybodys doing well. big hugs to all.x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Great news Yum Mum, glad all is well. Thanks Kirsty1!

Tonton, I changed my job before this cycle because my old job was so stressful, and made the 2WW particularly hard. I had also been with my old company for three and a half years and knew that I would be giving up good benefits and the security of a long term job.  As an HR Manager, they are important factors for me, I know from first hand experience how jobs can be there one minute and gone the next.  I considered it several times last year throughout my unsuccessful treatments,  but never did.  Then after Christmas I decided to resign. It was a tough decision, and I also put back my treatment until I had worked my three month notice period. This cycle was so different without the previous stress of work.  Again, not sure if that, or for that matter my weight loss and fitness regime helped, but it was important to me to know whatever the final outcome of this crazy, mad and painful journey, that at least I could say I did all I could. I needed to know I wouldnt look back and think "if only I'd changed jobs/lost weight/got fit" etc etc. 

Having another baby has been what I have wanted more than anything, I work to live, not live to work. For me in the end it was a no brainer. I am sure you will make the right decision


----------



## yum mum

thank you kaecy-lu. x am feeling really beyond happieness right now in my own little bubblexx


----------



## Raquel1

Hi ladies, did my test today, a day early and over the moon to say it's a BFP, still in shock, early days obviously but fx!!

Love to all

X X


----------



## pinkcat

So sorry becki100, loopylou174, Sashaj and Ton Ton      


Congrats Kaecy-Lu and Raquel1


----------



## nik23

congratulations Raquel1   ,and to all you other ladies who got a   congrats woohoo, sending ladies who got a bfn alot of hugs,your time will come i'm sure of it,i never thought i would get a bfp,but i carried on and did   

babydust to ll you ladies going through treatment and the dreaded 2ww    

love nik 23 xxx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hiya,

I'm not sure if there are many of you left on this thread, as it's the end of July, but I thought I would post anyway!

I did 2 tests this morning and got the BFP I have been longing for!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am stunned and speechless, and now really scared lol!!!!!!  I can't believe something good has finally happened after a really crappy year (my fertility treatment was postponed last Sept as they removed my ovary and what turned out to be a malignant tumour, I was put at risk for redundancy in October 2010 which was only lifted in June, and then my darling mum died in January, very suddenly and totally unexpectedly (meningitis)).  

I guess good things do happen sometimes 

Good luck to all of you who are testing today.

Yorkshire Two xxxxxx


----------



## KT Christmas

HUGE congratulations yorkshire two !!!!!     
fantastic news!!!

I couldnt believe we got a bfp either, i found myself on a  total high, then I started to worry it may be chemical    so i was so pleased when we saw our little pea on the early (6wk) ultrasound  

Good luck and enjoy every minute, you have had such a rough time you totally deserve some good news at last, so so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## loz_beds

Hi KT Christmas and yorkshire two

Congrats on your BFP!!!

Just wondering if either of you had that burning period pain durinf your 2WW
I'm having that pain this morning and convinced its on way


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hi loz_beds

I did get a bit of a burning pain a few days ago (possibly Thursday?) and I thought my period might be on it's way, but to be honest I have had so many different types of twinges and pains that it's been hard to tell what was what!  I just kept telling myself that if I got a pain and didn't bleed then things may still be ok.  And I didn't get any implantation bleeding at all.  I had convinced myself last night that it would be negative today.  I have been so bloated and uncomfortable, which I convinced myself was the gel I'm using, but apparently it wasn't just that lol!!!

Don't worry about it too much, just relax and take it easy.  Do something today to take your mind off it and stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Raquel1

Loz-beds, just to let you know I had that burning sensation too, also felt as if AF was going to arrive any day. Had bad PMT and on off cramps. I also had spotting for a couple of days (which is how AF always starts for me). I tested BFP yesterday and today (my OTD). I have quiet bad period type pains last night also which I had to take a couple of painkillers for. I also have had sore boobies and for the past couple of days a horrible metallic/sour taste in my mouth & waves if nausea throughout the day.

Everyone is so different & I'm sure your mind/body play games with you. Try not to symptom stop too much, easier said than done I know. I think it's such a emotional time that you can't really think clearly anyway. It's only now I look back and can spot my symptoms. Sending you so much luck xx 

Congratulations Yorkshire two!! Fantastic news, you really have been through it haven't you. Lots of luck for the future xx 

Sorry to all the BFN this month, lots of love to you xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Yorkshire two, massive congratulations, you really do deserve some luck, and I really believe it comes To us eventually. I have also had a couple of years from hell,  including suddenly losing my beloved Mum. I was over the moon when I got my BFP On Friday, and very quickly realised with a tear that the one person I desperately wanted to call to give the news to was not at the end of a phone.  But she is always in my heart and in my mind, and I am quite sure they played a big part in making our dreams come true.  I don't know about you, but I was so close to my more, she has been my rock throughout everything in my adult life, and taking on this IVF journey without her has been really really difficult, but, I am sire like your Mum, they are sitting up there on a fluffy cloud crying tears of joy for us!

KT Christmas it must be such a relief to have had your scan, I guess that's the next hurdle for us all.  Feels a bit like another two week wait!!

Lozbeds, I also had lots of twinges, pulling type feelings, and little aches and pains. I had no implantation bleeding, lots of mood swings, and was also very bloated! I also noticed a massive increase in my ability to smell absolutely everything in what seemed a five mile radius!!  Stay positive and lots of   to you.

As today is 31st July, I am not sure if people will use this thread anymore - it's a shame we can't just change it to a July progress board as we have built up history with each other, be a shame to start anew.  Lots and lots of luck to anyone still to test, sorry to all the BFNs and Yay to all the BFPS.  LOTS OF LOVE xxxx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Kaecy-Lu,

My mum was the first person I told, just didn't use a phone or speak to her in person!  Sorry you lost your mum too, it's crap isn't it?!  I think my mum has played a big part in this BFP, as I know she is with me and is watching over me.  If we have a girl her middle name will be the same as my mum's name 

But, I can't think that far ahead yet, it's still sinking in, gonna take it one day at a time.  Lukily we have some amazing friends who have been very supportive - I think most of them were more nervous about today than me lol!!!!!!

Hope everything goes well for you both xxx

Racquel1 - congrats!!!!!  You're right about symptom spotting.  It's only now that I know that my symptoms pointed towards me being pregnant rather than the gel, although you don't let yourself believe it is that way until you have your BFP!!!  God, and we wonder why men say that they can never understand how a womens mind works lol!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Yorkshire Two, I too have some amazing friends, one of whom was waiting for my call, screamed and then cried like a baby with me when I told her!! Friends have always been a big part of my life, but since losing my Mum, they have at times been my lifeline. I had also thought about Mums name as baby's middle name if we have another girl.

As for the symptom spotting. I totally agree about not having the guts to believe what they cold be! The day before my test day I shared a lift at work with a guy that reeked of cigarettes. I could smell it so strongly and instantly felt sick. For a second it went through my mind.... Could it be? Then I just told myself there is nothing worse than a reformed smoker, it must be that!!! Conveniently forgot the telltale twinges, bloatedness, constant bouts of nausea, tiredness, bigger sore boobs, moodiness!!! Lol, oh the benefit of hindsight!

I also meant to say what an awful time you must have had with your diagnosis, I am so glad it was spotted 
and treated for you, you must be so brave.  Enjoy today and your fabulous news, I spent the morning crying and the afternnon with an inane grin on my face on my test day, and it will certainly be a day to remember! xx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Kaecy-Lu,

Thanks for your kind words, although I'm not sure about being brave.  I'm a great believer that everything happens for a reason, and whereas most people are probably hating the fact that they have had questions about their fertility and that they have to have IVF to be able to conceive, I actually thank my lucky stars that we were in the situation that we were in.  They found my tumour when doing my ultrasound last March, the ultrasound was the last test I needed before being referred for IVF.  I had no symptoms, other than irregular periods.  When they tested me for cancer it didn't show up because it was a rare type. They only knew it was malignant when they sent it off to be tested after they had removed it.  You could have knocked us down with a feather, and my consultant was as shocked as we were!!!!!  Luckily for me, the only treatment is removal, which they had already done.  I've had to have a few rounds of blood tests and a couple of CT scans to make sure it hadn't spread but that's it really.  But, if we hadn't been having fertility problems we may not have known about the tumour until it was too late.......I think I am possibly the only person who walked out smiling after being told I had had cancer, I felt like the luckiest person alive!!!!!

We were faced with a bit of a dilemma though, because we were told that going through IVF treatment and/or getting pregnant increases the chance of it coming back, and before my mum died we were adamant that we wouldn't put me at risk.  And then my mum was here one day and gone the next and everything changed, all of our priorities went out of the window and we realised that life is too bloody short for 'what if's'.....and here we are, pregnant on our first try at ICSI and for once life is looking kind of ok again  

So I guess I didn't symptom watch as much as I would have done previously - I had a malignant tumour and didn't know, how the hell am I supposed to recognise the signs of pregnancy lol!!!!!

I keep grinning like a loon and then have waves of dread and worry.............no tears yet!!!!!!!  Bought myself a bottle of non-alcoholic Chardonnay at Tesco's yesterday so I may have a glass later on to celebrate  

It sounds like you have a good support network going on.  And if you have had a child before I may be coming to you for advice in the future  

Take care xxxx


----------



## Ally Wally

Hi YorshireTtwo

I see you too were at Bourn Hall...they must be on a roll as I too got a BFP  about 2 weeks ago and have my early scan coming up on Friday. I am sooooo anxious about it....think all this waiting is definately worse than all the meds/injections.

Anyhoo...great news on your BFP...hang in there and take it easy. hope everything works out for you..you really deserve it after all you've been through.

Ally


----------



## tink29

Bfn for me   havent posted much but have been following thread. To be honest I knew it was over middle of last week for me for various reasons. It gets tougher everytime and I think after the delayed miscarriage last year it has been lots for me to cope with physically and emotionally. I feel like a big weight has been lifted off me, as much as I wanted it to work I felt under so much pressure I'm actually relived it's over. We will try one final time later in year. Wishing all the bfp the best of luck with rest of pregnancy and massive   to bfn. Take care ladies x


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hi Ally, thanks for your post.  Yeah, there must be something in the water at BH lol!!!!!  I'm still in a bit of a daze, I don't know what to do with myself  

I hope your scan goes well on Friday.  It's such a weird feeling, I was just talking to a friend and saying that this is only the beginning really, there is still a long road ahead, but I'm just gonna take each day as it comes and try to look after my little one the best I can    I can't wait to have my first scan though, it's so exciting and weird as well!!!

tink29 - I am so very sorry, it looks like you're no stranger to this but I guess that doesn't make it any easier.  Take care xxxx


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks Kacey-lu and Raquel, it's reassuring to know you also had period type pains during the 2ww and got a BFP

Congratulations girls!! Well done.xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Sorry to hear your news Tink29, best of luck for your next attempt.
Loz_beds, hang on in there!

Yorkshire two, I now know exactly what you mean about things happening at the right time. As I look back at my previous 3 failed IVFs, I can see that due to things that were going on at the time, this is really the right time for me to get that BFP. Unfortunately, just because we want something so desperately, it doesn't necessarily mean we are in the right position,place or time in our life for it to happen. I can totally see how lucky you must have felt that those fertility investigations bought your tumour to their attention, and yes, you must be in the minority for ladies being thankful to have fertility issues!!

I think you have definitely done the best thing, you're right, life is too short, and for every time we are told that x may happen if you do y, the reverse is always likely too, in that y may not happen at all. I never want to look back with any regrets, and the best things in life come with an element of risk!

Hope you enjoyed your NA Chardonnay, the mere thought of it increases my constant feeling of nausea!!! I am still shocked at my BFP, and keep saying to DH, "I'm pregnant!!!" he's probably thinking.... Like there's any disputing that, given how hideous I have probably been to live with over the last fortnight!!!

Happy to part with any advice, although my last pregnancy was  March-December 2006! Feels like any age ago after everything thats happened since then!! Take care  xxx


----------



## Angela 3012

Could you please remove me from the BFP to the BFN as I've been bleeding from Wed,,2 days after our BFP and our bloods have came back and it's turned to a BFN,,to add to the bitter sweet it's my husband and my 12th wedding anniversary today,,,it's not my child I'm trying to have but my sis in laws (see the signature) but it still would have made today all the better but instead i couldn't be bothered celebrating it,,,but sis has 3 frozen embies so 1 more go and thats us she can't afford anymore xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## toria77

aww angela, i'm so sorry for you and your sil. What you are doing is amazing. x


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats Yorkshire Two and Ally Wally   

So sorry Tink29 and Angela 3012


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month so this thread comes to a close. 

Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time  

Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP 

Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 


Pinkcat x
 (ps. if you want any updates on the list you can still pm me)


----------

